# BFP with or without Soy Iso after a Loss!!!!!



## truthbtold

Hey Ladies we have crossed over to the over sides thanks to a little help from soy. I created this place for us to help eachother through the stressful, scared, worried days. We have comfort eachother through our losses now lets support eachother through our rainbow pregnancies. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Due Date List:
*2011*
Minkysouth1 EDD September 3rd 2011 *It's A GIRL!!!!! Isabella Marie born August 30th 7lbs 3oz*
poppy666 (Carolyn) EDD November 14th 2011 1st cycle using Soy Isoflavones *It's A GIRL, Serenity Rose!!!!! Born November 3rd 6lbs 14oz* 

*2012*
Maria (Dogtanian) EDD January 8th 2012 second cycle using soy.
truthbtold (Erika) EDD January 10th 2010 BFP 3rd cycle using soy. *It's a Boy!!!*

Vonz EDD January 14th 2012 BFP 6th cycle ttc.
Hollyw79 EDD January 20th 2012 3rd cycle after loss/using femara.*It's a Boy!!!*
Spellfairy EDD January 20th 2012* Twin Boys Born Decemeber 8th William & Oliver*
Brynden EDD February 9th 2012 second cycle using soy, 12th month TTC. *It's a Boy!!!*
Glowstar EDD *It's a Boy*
:angel:*Always Remembering*:angel::angel: 
Debzie's Angel


----------



## poppy666

:wave:

Great thread :happydance:

Carolyn EDD 14/11/11 1st cycle using Soy Isoflavones :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Yay you made it!!!! LOL how are you feeling? Did you ever get any morning sickness?


----------



## poppy666

I got no symptoms till i hit week 8 and omg i was ill 24/7 but it settled down in week 9, now i just feel sicky if i eat and sometimes when ive not eaten.

My :holly: been sore to touch too since week 8 and still are.

You got anything yet?


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I usually get nausea from weeks 8 to 12. With very little vomitting. I plan to enjoy these few weeks of feeling fine before I get hit with the bomb. The first tri is hard. But I will try not to complain and just be glad I made it here lol. I dont see the doctor until 5/31


----------



## poppy666

Just gonna post this link on the Soy thread lol x


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies loving this thread.

Debzie (deborah) edd 11/1/12 second cycle using soy.

Yesterday and today have felt really dizzy which I have had with all my pregnancies got palpitations too and really sore boobies. Just took another superdrug test because I wanted to see lines lol. Not complaining at all as it makes it all feel real. Keep smiling to myself at the moment.:dance:

Glad all was well with your scan poppy:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-05 15.17.20.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 68


----------



## truthbtold

You two can keep the sore boobs lol 
Im starting to get af cramps today but thats normal for me.

Ladies how many people have you told and how long did you wait or going to wait to tell them?

No one knows except DH husband, I wont tell my parents until after my NT Scan.


----------



## truthbtold

Debzie are you going to keep testing I think the line progessions are great, make sure you remember which days past O you are for each test.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
not preggers yet but praying to join you all soon :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Not told many, only just told 2 of my son's today after the scan, but not many know. Wait till my gender scan at 16wks i think.

Hiya Lisa :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

:dust::dust:We are praying to Lisa!


----------



## truthbtold

How did your sons take the news?

My 9 year old told me last time that he hope I was done having kids lol. He was a spoiled only child for 7 years lol .

Im going to have three capricorns, December 28th, January 16th and now January 14th geez


----------



## poppy666

Well my 18yr old looked at scan piccy and said ' Ohhh another' lol other one 19 was pleased everything was fine this time after my loss.


----------



## truthbtold

lol that is funny


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks!

if I get my :bfp: besides my hubby, I don't think I will tell anyone about it and Im going to make him promise not to tell anyone either. I will tell family only after having a positive scan and we get confirmation from doc that everything is okay... I will tell work after my 3 months and let everyone else find out from the grapevine lol. I've had 3 m/c and everytime I get more paranoid... but that's my plan.. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

yay!!! Im a Capricorn! LOL :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I dont blame you Lisa some of my family wont know until I deliver lol. When is your bday?


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL :haha:

12/26


----------



## truthbtold

The day after christmas lol


----------



## poppy666

Boxing day lol wow lucky you with all the presents x


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I know my son gets way too much stuff every year with his birthday being three days after christmas


----------



## debzie

Dont know if I will do any more test have one left now.

I have told my oh of course and my Mam as we are really close and she guessed before I told her yesterday said I had that look about me???

I had to tell work colleagues due to my job I am a mental health nurse and work on an acute admission ward.

OH says not to tell his mam yet as she cant keep her mouth shout. Going to wait until I have had my early scan and stop bleeding (if it starts)

lisa hope you do join us soon sweetie. x


----------



## truthbtold

Lol @ you had that look about you thats funny, "A mother knows"


----------



## LiSa2010

yep day after xmas...

debzie - thanks! can wait to join you. haha that was funny about MIL - :haha: there's always one in the family that can't keep anything to themselves lol..


----------



## debzie

Probably noticed the massive knockers and me looking green around the gills lol. X


----------



## debzie

Just thought my edd is 8th Jan based on lmp which is what the docs go off. Edd by ovulation is 14 th jan. Which are you ladies going off? X


----------



## truthbtold

Im going off LMP


----------



## poppy666

I went off ovulation and my dates are spot on with all 3 scans ive had :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

I have never tried the ovulation date.


----------



## poppy666

Think there is only 4 days difference really cos doctors go by day 14 of ovulation with everyone and i ov'd on CD10 :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Im going to check it out and see what edd I get


----------



## truthbtold

One day later 1/15/2012


----------



## minkysouth1

:happydance::happydance: It's great to have a thread for soya bubbas. Mine is doing really well - I'm nearly 23 weeks pregnant now with a little girl and I've had very positive experiences at my scans, so couldn't be happier. We'd been trying for 12 months beforehand and I got pregnant on my second month taking soya (quite big doses on days 3-7). It was a great result after a stressful time TTC (I had one very early MC at 4 1/2 weeks in early October). I'd realised that my luteal phase was too short (only 8 or 9 days) and the soya really helped with that.

Couldn't recommend it enough. :dust::dust: to all those girls out there who are thinking of using it or have used it recently. Good luck! 

Minky XXXX


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Minky here :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: yours will be our 1st Soy :baby: to be born :cloud9:


----------



## minkysouth1

:baby:I was nearly the last of all my oldest mates to make babies, so it'll be cool to be the first!!!!! :happydance:

:hugs: to Poppy!


----------



## truthbtold

:hi:Minky! Welcome on board. How are you enjoying the honeymoon trimester? When is your due date so I can add it to page one?


----------



## truthbtold

I am really getting good at the nub theory I could tell that shot is all girly lol!


----------



## poppy666

Which shot? x


----------



## truthbtold

Her nub shot in her avatar picture lol


----------



## truthbtold

Okay Im not crazy she just updated the photo lol


----------



## poppy666

Anyone else a member of in-gender.com? im still waiting for my password to be sent :growlmad: wanna get my piccy on x


----------



## truthbtold

I am!!! I was a memeber of the april 2011 due date club


----------



## poppy666

OMG will you post my piccy and see what gender they think? :happydance::happydance: that site doing my head in :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I just requested my password I couldnt remember it.


----------



## poppy666

pmsl bet you get yours before i do :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

lol we shall see.


----------



## debzie

I ovulated on cd 18 so 4 days off too. Will see when I go to the docs. I couldnot find out when i was carrying dd she had her legs crossed and was squirming around. X


----------



## truthbtold

legs crossed is always a tale tell sign of a girl. Most boys have there legs wide open lol.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

minky congrats on your Soy baby.. :hugs:

Erika that is so true... my dd had her legs crossed too...


----------



## poppy666

Knowing mine it will have its legs crossed and still be a boy :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, How is everyone! So glad its friday!!!!! lol. At least for me and Lisa its friday. Poppy what day and time is it in the UK? 

Poppy you never know my grandmother had 8 boys then 2 girls! 
I never thought I would get a girl and I did, this time I am secretly hoping for a girl but will be happy with either. 

Oh and they never sent my password! I dont know what the problem is.


----------



## poppy666

Im deffo stopping at number 5 lol your grandmother was brave having 8 before a girl, id need sectioning :dohh:

No ive no password yet either. Its Friday 14.20pm here x


----------



## truthbtold

My grandparents were brave lol, well there is a set of twin boys in there. 

Poppy is your toddler more clingy now that youe expecting?


----------



## poppy666

Dont think he really knows only being 13mths, but once this one born i bet he's clingy... my other 3 boys were close in age and each jealous of the other lol x


----------



## truthbtold

My son is a major daddies boy and with my angel baby he was extremely clingy through most of the pregnancy. lol maybe its a myth. I think Debzie has a toddler too so I will see if she notices the same thing.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies...just popping over from the Soy Thread to say hi to you all and hope I will be joining you soon :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Glowstar, Fxd for you! Cant wait for you to join us.


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Glowstar cant wait till your over here :happydance::hugs:


----------



## debzie

hello ladies 

Hi there glowstar hope you will be joining us too v soon by the looks of your chart it may not be too long.

I have a a little girl who was three Janauary 26th. With my last pregancy she just used to ask about the babies in my tummy and would cuddle me more and she is a daddys girl. I can remember crying after I had lost them and she took hold of my chin and said dont worry mammy you will get another one. Every time I look sad even now she says are you missing your babies.
This time I have not told her anything as she will tell everyone lol. Time will tell. She will be nearly 4 when this one arrives. x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks ladies, don,t think I will be over this cycle cramping like a biatch today so think af will be here soon, stupid cow:growlmad:


----------



## poppy666

Awww that brought a tear to my eyes :cry: lovely bless her :hugs:


----------



## debzie

She is 3 going on 30 lol. 
Glowstar I had really nasty cramps before i got my bfp and still have them on and off now they wete really bad from 10 dpo. Had all my usual af symptoms all but temp drop. x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi again girlies!

Truthbtold - my due date is 3rd Sept. Can't believe how quickly the weeks are passing now! I'm sorry that I changed my avatar just as you were discussing it. :blush: This nub theory seems really cool: another couple of girls on B&B looked at that early scan pic and predicted I was having a girl using that method, so maybe there is something in it! Is it something to do with the angle of the nub?

Hello to all the soya 'mummies to be.' :happydance: I hope Glowstar and all the other will be joining us here soon. :dust:

Minky XXX


----------



## poppy666

Cant see the nub in my piccy grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey debzie - your little girl sounds like a real sweetie. My lil boy (who's 2 yrs 5 mths now) is a proper loving mummy's boy, but he also really likes to kiss 'baby tummy' and gets excited when he sees my scan pics. He said 'baby tummy's a girl' right from 12 weeks, so maybe these little ones are wiser than we think. Not sure how he'll react when she's here though - he tries to push my friends' babies off my lap when I have a wee munch!


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Cant see the nub in my piccy grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x

Not too long to wait though, Poppy, if you're having a 16 week gender scan...


----------



## Dogtanian

Hi Ladies,
Ive finally made it here!!
Can you add me to your list
Maria (Dogtanian) EDD 8/1/2012

Conceived on the second cycle of using Soy Days 3-7

This is my first pregnancy and im soooooooooo excited

Good luck to everyone thats trying,i really do believe that Soy helps

:dust:


----------



## debzie

Dogtanian I too did 3 -7 and it was my second cycle edd based on lmp is 8.1.12. What are you going by lmp or ovulation. People are going to be sick of me asking this lol. X


----------



## Dogtanian

My EDD is based on OV as i was temping and using OPK,and i actually believe i felt myself OV!
My gp is saying my due date is 6/1/2012 based on LMP,but im sticking with my OV date for now :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I stuck with ov date too n im exactly spot on x


----------



## debzie

Right ladies will go for edd 11th Jan based on ovulation. x


----------



## debzie

Nurse rang today to iform me im pregnant from the sample i put in the oother day. Have to wait for the midwife to contact me regarding a referal to epau. Just wish I had a scan date. X


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone had a great weekend and Mothers Day. Wait does the US and UK celebrate Mother's Day on the same day? I had a great mothers day yesterday and got exactly what I wanted a kindle lol that will keep me busy when Im not on here chatting away with you lovely ladies.

Welcome Maria, congrats on your bfp. Being a first timer feel free to ask any questions you need answers too:flower:

Minky, the nub theory is very simple if the nub is parallel with the spine then its a girl, if its angled its a boy.

Glowstar, welcome aboard keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Poppy & Debzie, how are you feeling?

Lisa2010, I hope you had a great mothers day.


----------



## truthbtold

Okay Im still POAS, I wanted to test the theory that you can use a opk test like a pregnancy test so I used my digital OPK. 


This one I did on saturday, the pregnancy line is now darker than the control line:happydance::happydance: DPO-13


----------



## debzie

Im good thanks truth glad you had a great mothers day. I too am still a poas addict have one more clearblue digital with conception indicator that I am waiting to use so I can get I 3+ weeks reading lol. x


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Deb, what is a epau? How are you feeling today? Exhaustion has set in for me. I am sleepy right now.


----------



## poppy666

Ugh tired too roll on LO s bedtime and hope he dont wake again with teething :nope: need sleep :sleep:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww I feel your pain poppy teething sucks! Hopefully the teething phase is over before your new liitle one arrives, that would be double trouble. Do you have any names picked out yet?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah got a few but dont laugh lol my other son's have unusal names so staying with the trend.

Carson
Deacon
Neo
Deven
Kayden
Bodhi
Kasper
Oran
Orion

You got any? x


----------



## truthbtold

lol I remember we wanted to name DS2 Cash, everyone thought we were crazy.

I like Carson, Neo, and love Kayden.

Wait where are the girls names? You have to have a few just incase lol.

Boys:
Jeremiah Kingston 
Cameron Gabriel 

Girls:
Makayla Alexandra
Kadence 
Natalia


----------



## poppy666

lol i just thought id leave them out be a bloody miracle if i have a girl :haha:
Ive already picked Savannah Rose for a girl, but my others were below :thumbup:

Destiny
Serenity
Ocean
Skye
Indi
Autumn

I like your Kingston as a first name and Kadence they lovely x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks! I love Savannah, Serenity and Indi! I have a hunch you might get your girl, you sound just like I did last summer lol.


----------



## poppy666

pmsl its cos ive got 4 boys ive gotta think like that :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I truly understand that, if you expect a boy it lessons the shock of hearing it lol lord knows deep down I want a girl but will be happy with another healthy baby no matter what the gender.


----------



## poppy666

Yep thats all we can wish for, gender not important BUT if god wants to be nice to us he can give us both girls we wont complain :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I agree! Did I read somewhere you are getting an elective ultrasound early?


----------



## poppy666

Yes on 4th June so not long xx


----------



## truthbtold

Wow thats right around the corner Lol, I had one with my angel baby, I couldnt wait until 20 weeks. Now I cant wait to see how yours goes, this is so exciting. This time I may wait until 20 weeks but I will decide after I see how my nub theory goes at 12 weeks.


----------



## poppy666

My baby was very naughty and it took the lady 40 minutes to do the NT measurements so i didnt get a nub shot x


----------



## truthbtold

Lol are you planning to have anymore after this one? Im thinking we will go right into not trying not preventing, unless we are blessed with twins then I may be done lol


----------



## poppy666

Noooooooooooooooo way this my last even if its a boy :haha: being a mum twice in a lifetime is hard work lol just get my older 3 nearly moving out then i get pregnant with korben :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

LOL I always say at 50 I want an empty house. So you get three out and start all over again that is too funny. Congrats on 13 weeks today!


----------



## poppy666

Im not going to have an empty house now till im 60 if im lucky lol and thanks its going a bit faster time now x


----------



## truthbtold

lol @60, I was just able to long into in-gender did you still want to post your picture


----------



## debzie

hello ladies 
Truth an EPAU EARLY PREGNANCY ASSESSMENT UNIT thats what we have on the national health service.
Im feeling fine which is now starting to worry me, boobs are the only things that are telling me I am pregnant that and not sleeping. I wake up loads in the night then am wide awake at 5 o clock had this with all my pregnancies. Worried myself doing another clearblue digital and its still says 1-2 weeks pregnant should not have done it. Feeling really anxious to be honest. x


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooooooooooooooo yes please :happydance::happydance:

Will the piccy be ok like this below for you to copy? x
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan 014.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

debzie said:


> hello ladies
> Truth an EPAU EARLY PREGNANCY ASSESSMENT UNIT thats what we have on the national health service.
> Im feeling fine which is now starting to worry me, boobs are the only things that are telling me I am pregnant that and not sleeping. I wake up loads in the night then am wide awake at 5 o clock had this with all my pregnancies. Worried myself doing another clearblue digital and its still says 1-2 weeks pregnant should not have done it. Feeling really anxious to be honest. x

Sweetie dont worry too much about the digi's give it a few more days, and symptoms i had zero not even sore bbs till week 8 :nope: so hang in there :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Blood work is in BETA count 14dpo 662 that seems high!


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy I mostly use the internet from my phone or work if I pm you my login infor you can post it in the ultrasound gender prediction board.


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs::hugs: Debzie, I know how you feel but I think everything will be fine!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies just having a bad day. x


----------



## truthbtold

We will all have those but we will get through them together :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi ladies! Stopping by to see how you're all doing. 

Erika, my mother's day was great thanks! 

Debzie, sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: 

:hi: poppy!

:hi: everyone else I missed. 

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Glad you had a good mothers day Lisa your chart says your on Cd 28 when do you expect to O?


----------



## LiSa2010

I have to change my ticker. AF due today but she's still a no show. I know I'm definitely not preggo so I'm just waiting for her to arrive.


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for new cycles. Have you picked up your soy??


----------



## LiSa2010

:haha: I have it all ready :thumbup:
Can't wait to start :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Good luck Lisa with your soy cycle. I took all of mine at night to reduce the side effects. Think cd 3-7 seems to be a winning formula. X

Thanks ladies for the support yestetday oh is away and so had no one to talk to rang him last night and had a good heart to heart feeling better today. What will be will be and i cannot change fate. X


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, Im feeling refreshed today, Still crampy blahhhh! 

Lisa so glad you got your soy ready to do, I did 3-7 my first cycle, then 2-6 that last two cycles and got my BFP! I hope you have poppy's luck and get a bfp on the first time taking soy.

Debzie, your right things our out of our control, we are mere puppets lol. How are you feeling today?


----------



## poppy666

Hi everyone :flower:

Good luck Lisa :dust::dust:

Truth did you post piccy on that in-gender site? :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Im going to try to do it now, if I cant get it done from work I am going to pm you my login information so you can post it.


----------



## truthbtold

Okay I posted it, Its in the ultrasound gender prediction board, "skull/nub theory" my screen name is destined4greatness, in case you want to stalk it lol


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy what is the exact gestation during that scan I forgot they like that bit of information


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks :kiss:

Ermmm had that scan at 12+3 days :thumbup: im gonna stalk it after dinner :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!!! 

Im going to do cd2-6 and do what truth did: cd2-3 120mg, cd4-5 160mg, cd6 200mg. if no bfp i'll change it up the month after.

so ladies no AF yet. I WAS going to do a FRER this morning w/FMU but I got to work and totally forgot that I was going to test and pee'd myself out LOL. Im 15dpo today (I think I O'd on cd14 but not really sure b/c I wasn't OPKing, temping, or doing anything). not sure if I should test this afternoon or tomorrow morning :shrug: we'll see :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

I was going to ask you yesterday what makes you so sure this isnt your month?


----------



## poppy666

:test::test::test: today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

the reason why I say that is b/c I only had :sex: one time during my fertile period (cd8), actually it wasn't even during my fertile period and I think I O'd on cd14. if it's a bfp, that means the :spermy: would have had to stay inside me for a whole 6 days OR I O'd earlier than I thought... right?


----------



## LiSa2010

how long should I hold my urine in? I haven't pee'd since 9am this morning..


----------



## poppy666

Do it now then thats ages lol


----------



## LiSa2010

well ladies I took it a few minutes ago and bfn..I knew it would be so now Im just waiting for AF to show... :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww well fxd for a bfp this cycle!


----------



## debzie

Aww Lisa BFNs suck big style. 
Today has been a good day went to work on late shift and spoke with one of the girls who too has had miscarriages and she reasurred me that what I am feeling is very normal so I feel good. Still crampy and starving all the time but other than than good. x


----------



## truthbtold

Great to see your feeling better Deb.

Im crampy, hungry and tired! Great combination lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## poppy666

Im sat here eating a cream walnut cake nom nom :haha: but think im gonna get heartburn after it lol

Lisa huge hugs we routing for you on the Soy :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

That sounds good! I cant wait for my tacos at lunch time.
Poppy last time I checked you had one vote girl lol, I see you started your own as well hopefully we can get some more votes.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i did but omg that website is useless lol 50 odd views and a few votes :shrug: roll on 4th June lol


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies! 

debzie, Im so glad to hear you're more positive and feeling better. :hugs:

truth, great symptoms... 

thanks poppy!

as for me, still in limbo. AF has not shown up yet. when we want her to show, she's not here and when we don't want her to show, she shows up...... "WITCH! please only show up when you're invited, thank you!" lol


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Lisa, I know the feeling.... oh the games the witch plays lol.

Poppy that site gets on my nerves always crashing, its so annoying. That is the only site I visit that does that all the time.


----------



## poppy666

Drove me mad last night ended up double posting :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol Poppy what votes did you get so far?


----------



## poppy666

Ermmm top of my head without taking an hour to get on 2 girls 2 boys lol gonna be a boy just know it :dohh::haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Im keeping my fingers crossed that at least one of us gets a girl but both us getting a girl would be great!


----------



## poppy666

Think it will be you, i mean look at my scan it looks like a boy pmsl geeezz more willys around the house x


----------



## truthbtold

LOL I cant take the three willys I have in my house now, drives me crazy!


----------



## debzie

I would love a baby boy then again my daughter might as well be one she is such a tom boy. Oh would love one too he said hes moving out if any more females are in this house. 

I got the metalic taste today and excess saliva still crampy too. Not as hungry today. Still feeling positive. X


----------



## poppy666

Debz we'll just swap at birth if i get boy n you get girl :haha: glad your positive sweetie bloody damn hard after a MC to try think that way :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Great yo see you online Deb and feeling positive.

I wish I could say I wasnt eatting much or at least eatting the same. I have been craving mexican the last two days. After week 6 and I start puking the cravings usually subside until the third trimester.


----------



## poppy666

Ive not craved anything yet :shrug: not eating any different than before, will see if i crave anything later x


----------



## debzie

Funnily enough I've been craving curry and mexican since last week been eating it every night does nothing for my wind could have blown the duvet off last night lol. I've been good a cut right back on tje caffine and junk food. I know this too will go out of the window when the ms kicks in I lived on jacket potatoes and glucose drinks when i was pregnant with my daughter. Until 16 weeks then i made up gor it nd put on 3 stone. Not good. X


----------



## truthbtold

I cant believe you havent craved anything Poppy lol lucky you. I just ate lunch and feel like a blimp. When the nausea sets in I knmow its time to cut the grease out. 

I dtd for the first time since getting my BFP, and after my big O I had some really light spotting, dont think I will be doing that again, well atleast I wont O.


----------



## poppy666

Didnt get a craving till 3rd Tri with all 4 boys... then it was packets and packets of mints lol.

Got MS 24-7 on week 8 & 9 with this one and its gone, just occassional waves of sickness when im hungry or when ive eaten now, but omg my bbs are still hurting n made worse with korben jumping all over me and banging them :dohh:

I still havnt dtd just not in the mood for it yet plus before 12wks i was too scared to x


----------



## truthbtold

Honestly I wasnt in the mood either lol. I felt bad for DH. But after that scare he has to wait a while. 

Then I will be scheduled for my cerclage at 12 weeks so he might have suffer for quite some time.


----------



## poppy666

Thinking about buying mine an inflatuable doll keep him off my back :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

LMAO! That is a good idea.


----------



## debzie

might try that too :rofl: I just dont want to do it. Have done a few time before he went away. He said he wants to get as much in as possible as he gets banned when I start spotting.


----------



## truthbtold

Poor OH hey they have to be strong, we are going through the tuff stuff lol and spotting is the worse Deb, so DH better go sit down for a while.


----------



## debzie

With both my pregnancies I have spotted from about 5 to six weeks through to 10 weeks with dd. That's the reason my mmc was diagnosed before my 12 week scan as I was having scans every week or so. They couldnt find a cause in each pregnancy was not coming from around the babs. We dont get our progesterone levels checked and I think I had decidual breakthrough bleeding. May try progesterone cream if it starts in a low dose.


----------



## truthbtold

What does the cream do?


----------



## debzie

With a bit of luck if my progesterone is low causing the spotting it will boost it back up. Read tonnes on the net how its safe in small doses to use in pregnancy. Im still temping too so if my temp drops with the spotting going to use it. X


----------



## debzie

Just got a telephone call from the midwife she basically told me I do not fit the criteria to be referred for an early scan as I have not had multiple miscarriages. Explained in all of my pregnancies I have spotted and bled early on and still that is not a reason. I have to wait until I start bleeding then see my gp. If I am under 7 weeks I will be referred to Gyne and if over may get a scan. Its shite no bloods nothing. They do nothing to offer you any sort of reassurances her parting comment was I will see you after you are 8 weeks.


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww that sucks I know you wanted an early scan, fxd you dont start spotting ot temps decline. When should temps start declining?


----------



## poppy666

Thats aweful Debz can you not go private? x


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy when did your temps start to decline?


----------



## poppy666

I stopped not long after my BFP cos i know your temps can be eratic once pregnant and id freak, but it did drop once i got my BFP i know that x


----------



## debzie

Don't know whwn your temps do start going down thought they stopped up through first tri when the placenta takes over the production. I'm just going to wait it out. If i get too anxious am going to see my gp. X


----------



## truthbtold

I read to many M/C stories in the first tri section now I feel worried. I dont even know why I read them I already knew they would make me worried.


----------



## poppy666

Truth think thats natural, i try to avoid the stories especially when i know the title of the thread isnt going to have a good outcome x


----------



## truthbtold

I know I set myself up today. The first trimester is so stressful. So glad you crossed over Poppy, your giving me hope.


----------



## debzie

me too but you feel drawn into them. can remember you poppy saying you were stopping with the ttc thread as first trimester was a scary place all them weeks ago lol.


----------



## poppy666

LOL i rarely ventured over to 1st Tri in the early weeks i was too scared and when i did i could spot the MC threads a mile off :dohh: so went and read some birthing stories or did my farm on facebook :rofl:

Know how you both feel but you & :baby::baby: be ok :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol so many people play farmville 

Thank you! Think I am going to stay out of the first tri boards for a while. 

Just noticed your due on the 11/14 thats exactly two months before me lol


----------



## poppy666

See your not too far behind me, neither of you are so you both be out of 1st Tri before you know it JUST STAY OUT OF 1st TRI :haha::hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls,

Hey debzie and truthbtold - hang on in there and definitely keep avoiding the 1st trimester thread! I was sooo paranoid during my early weeks of this pregnancy and I made it worse by joining one of those baby month threads - September sweetpeas. It was lovely to talk to all the other girls, but regularly checking the thread meant I couldn't avoid the news of problems and m/cs from some members. My heart went out to them but it added to my own paranoia and symptom-spotting. I'd advise you to wait till you've had a positive scan to regularly check those sorts of thread, just so that you can enjoy the first trimester a little bit more. In the meantime, focus on the healthy bubs us soy girls have made. :baby::baby:

My little minkster is so strong that even at just under 24 weeks her kicks can make me jump! She's a little ball of energy. :dance:

Hey Poppy - hope you are feeling more relaxed now and enjoying your pregnancy. Can't wait till your gender scan! :pink::wacko::blue:

Minky X


----------



## Heather9603

Can I join you? I like seeing some positive outcomes of taking soy! After a Chemical two years ago, I have NOT been able to get pregnant again. We continued NTNP for about a year after the M/C and have been TTC since last August with NOTHING.

First month taking soy, I hope it works!


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Heather hope Soy works its miracle for you too :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:


Minky that was a lovely and encouraging post :hugs: you can get your own back for all the kicking when your daughters born :haha: Not long no for my scan Eeeccckkk lol in a way im dreading it :dohh: but its gotta be done x


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Minky, thanks for the advice, I am definitely steering clear of those boards thats why I opted not to join any of the January mom groups. You have to drop in and chat with us more. Glad the baby is doing great:happydance:

Welcome Heather, I see your on CD 10 did you take soy if so which days did you try...fxd for you! :flower:


----------



## Heather9603

truthbtold said:


> Hi Minky, thanks for the advice, I am definitely sterring clear of those boards thats why I opted not to join any of the January mom groups. You have to drop in and chat with us more. Glad the baby is doing great:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Heather, I see your on CD 10 did you take soy if so which days did you try...fxd for you! :flower:

I took it CD 5-9. Meant to take it sooner but I didn't get to the store in time lol.

I took 120 mg CD 5,6 and 7 and 180 on cd 8 and 9.


----------



## Brynden

Hey ladies, just thought I'd stop by from the other soy thread... I really hope to be joining you ladies soon!!!

Heather - I really hope soy works for you!! I'm on my second cycle trying soy. We miscarried in January and have been trying for a year to get pregnant so far... I'm hoping we both get our bfps this month!! What CD do you normally ovulate?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: soy preggers!! stopping by again :hugs:

heather/brynden FXd you get your :bfp:s :hugs:

well ladies, Im still in limbo. the witch still hasn't show up. I truly believe that I O'd late and am only 5dpo. if this is true then Im expecting the witch on May 19th/20th....

:hugs:


----------



## Heather9603

I normally Ov on CD 17.


----------



## truthbtold

Heather, are you temping or using OPK's?


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Lisa! Glad to see you dropping by.

Welcome aboard Brynden, fxd for you!


----------



## debzie

Hello Heather and welcome hope you get your soy baby this cycle.

Hello Brynden and Lisa thanks for popping in always nice to see you. FX for both of you.

Thanks Minky and Poppy you both give me soo much hope. x

I am feeling better after my earlier rant.


----------



## Heather9603

I'm temping this month. Had been taking a break from temping, but picked it back up this month.


----------



## truthbtold

I kept tempting but I took a break with my opk's the cycle I got my bfp. I think temping can be helpful, I was able to see my implantation dip before I got my bfp, and I never had that dip before that cycle.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I never do OPK's. I know about when I'm ovulating, so I just make sure I have lots of sex lol. Once I get confirmed Ov, I know if I've timed it right :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

Looks like we're almost on the same cycle day then Heather... I'm on CD 11 and ovulate normally CD 15ish....

truthbtold - I saw an implantation dip the month I got pregnant too, but tend to have a little dip each month...but also the month I got pregnant my temps went down so I expected AF, but then they shot back up - so I tested and got a bfp...sadly miscarried a few days later... So I think I may take the second half of my cycle off temping...it just stresses me out and causes me to lose hope! :(


----------



## truthbtold

I understand Brynden.:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hugs Brynden :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Thanks ladies!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, hope everyone is feeling well. Feeling kinda queasy myself maybe nausea is creeping in ...yuck!

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## poppy666

Awww feel for you horrid feeling sick all the time :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

It sucks but so worth it all in the end


----------



## poppy666

I was lucky only got it in week 8&9 24-7 then it went 'phew' do get occassional sicky feeling if im hungry or i eat too much x


----------



## truthbtold

:sick::sick:I think I ate too much for lunch


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## debzie

hello there ladies I feeling good today. Oh is home until tomorrow then he is off away again so may not find time to post tomorrow. Awww nooo not the dreaded sicky feeling. Im still feeling fine had a few moments at work today when I felt a little sickly, with me at the moment its smells but it just goes. Just still cannot stop eating feel hungry all the time would not care I am drinking loads and eating really healthily. x


----------



## truthbtold

Lol Poppy did you say your were getting a private gender scan before 20 weeks?


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Debz, The sicky feeling comes and goes.


----------



## poppy666

Yes at 16wks 4th June :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone had a great weekend. Feeling a little tired this morning but optomistic. 

Poppy I cant wait until your gender scan!!!!! So excited for you. I remembner with DS2 we found out at 15 weeks.


----------



## poppy666

Morning sweetie hope you had a good one too, how you feeling? x


----------



## truthbtold

Queasy but thats to be expected, how are you enjoying sencond tri?


----------



## poppy666

Not really noticed im in it lol.. last week i had loads of cramps and stretching didnt like it one bit scared me, but this week ok so far :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! stopping by to say hello! hope you're all doing well :hugs:

can you believe that I O'd 12 days after what I had originally thought and am now on cd35-9dpo phew!!! here's a list of my symptoms: FXd!

symptoms:
cd26 - O day (O pains, last day of EWCM)
cd27 - had really sensitive nipples during the midnight hours
cd28 - feeling like AF is coming
cd29 - can't recall any symptoms
cd30 - pulling sensation in abdomen, AF like cramps, constipated
cd31 - AF like cramps during the midnight hours (felt like she was about to show right there and then), bloated
cd32 - pulling, strecting, pain in stomach. constipated, bloated, gassy
cd33 - feeling like AF is coming
cd34 - no symptoms during the day but gas pain at night and afterwards very gassy.
cd35 - no symptoms this morning.


----------



## truthbtold

Wait Lisa I am confused? Did AF arrive? Did you start soy? Are you still in your old cycle waiting for AF?

Poppy I know that sucked, I had cramps this weekend that scared me, we wont have a once of sanity until we are holding these LO in our arms.


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL @ truth :rofl: Yes it's still my old cycle, AF never came and I O'd so much later than I thought, so I haven't started Soy yet.


----------



## truthbtold

Well FXD crossed for you! How long are your cycles?


----------



## LiSa2010

before m/c, they were always on schedule (cd26 and 28 here and there). but now, it's all over the place. I O'd late in Jan too, got up to cd39 and AF finally showed up. It looks like it's the same this cycle too, Im already at cd35 and Im expecting the witch on Thursday/Friday, cd38/39.


----------



## debzie

Lisa your cycles always confuse me lol. fx for you sweetie, your symptoms look promising.

Looks like the sickness has creeped in for you truth. Cant believe I am going to be the only team yellow in this. Im still feeling good. Saturday I had terrible cramps too and really bad back pain think its just things stretching too. I am now really bloated to the point where my jeans hardley fit and my boobs have taken on a life of their own think I have gone up a full cup size now my uniform at work is starting to groan a little (not good) . Going to seriously think of investing in a maternity bra soon but dont want to go too soon. Might have to have a look in my suitcase of maternity clothes from when I was pregnant with dd. Not complaining through just think it a bit soon to be growing out of my clothes.

Also very happy that I have got to 5+5 without any spotting the longest in any pregnancy who hoo. With the last it was 5+4 and with dd was 5+1.


----------



## LiSa2010

haha :rofl: :haha: tell me about it! they confuse me too and Im the one having them lol :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

I woke up feeling rather yucky, had me first puke today just awful but BNB has cheered me up! Im so happy that our friends from the loss boards are getting there bfp. Spellfairy and Holly! Thats great we are all preggo together! Poppy you started the trend. Lisa I know you are next!


----------



## truthbtold

Deb, Im glad your feeling well, Im gonna need new bras also I swear I have gone up two cup sizes even DH has noticed.


----------



## poppy666

My boobs look like Dolly Partons and feel like bricks when i take my bra :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol that is too funny. Mine still feel fine for now


----------



## poppy666

Mine was till 8wks :dohh: now they better get better lol


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Thanks for inviting me to the thread! :hugs: 

I'm doing ok so far.. my boobs feel surprisingly FINE.. a little fuller, that's about it.. definitely more tired and off and on queaziness.. that's about it symptom wise for me! 

First u/s on Friday! :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Mine was till 8wks :dohh: now they better get better lol

LOVE your ticker... 34% complete- that's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly, your edd is 1/20/12 right? How many cycles ttc after your loss before your bfp? I am going to add you to page one so we can keep track of everyones due date. Did you go all natural this cycle or take any supplements?


----------



## hollyw79

Yup, 1/20/12... this was my 3rd attempt after the MC. I didn't take soy this cycle.. I actually took Femara (fertility drug) and my normal stuff.. prenatal, folic acid, omega 3, super b complex, and baby aspirin. 

Thanks for adding me! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Your welcome, its so much easier to talk here instead of the first tri, its so scary over there. We all have been through a loss so we know how stressful this can be.


----------



## hollyw79

I soooooo agree.. I've stayed out of there for the most part.. I do think it's different when you've been through a loss too!


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was till 8wks :dohh: now they better get better lol
> 
> LOVE your ticker... 34% complete- that's awesome! :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol pinch ticker if you want :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I have like NO room in my siggy for another ticker!! I wish I could add it! Just don't know what I'd take out to make room!


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm you'd have to shorten it some how lol but yours is fine sweetie x


----------



## truthbtold

I love that ticker to Poppy.

Holly, when are you going to make your first appointment? 

The 31st cant get here soon enough.


----------



## spellfairy

Mc at 5 months on 13 jan 2011 first month no egg then second month third missed egg and this month caught it. Soy 3 times I think. I overloaded by taking 9 a day thou for later days. D t d before ov worked. Months before I was on pre natals and that fertility gel which didn't help. I cLmed down and was busy and got caught.


----------



## poppy666

Title looks better Truth :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I think so too


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I love that ticker to Poppy.
> 
> Holly, when are you going to make your first appointment?
> 
> The 31st cant get here soon enough.

I have had my 1st 2 beta's done.. 13DPO was 101, 17DPO was 795!!! Which means it doubled twice.. so I am actually wondering if there is more than 1 in there! WOAH! 

I have my 1st early u/s on Friday! :happydance:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Praying it goes well!


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm you'd have to shorten it some how lol but yours is fine sweetie x

I managed! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

I so want one now lol.

We have to get Spellfairy to come over here before she disappears again.


----------



## poppy666

Yah!!! you fit it in lol... we'll all be here routing for you friday, you n bubba be fine :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> I so want one now lol.
> 
> We have to get Spellfairy to come over here before she disappears again.

Well get one then :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Wow maybe twins Holly lol those betas are great! Mine was 662 at 14dpo I havent had them done again. 

Poppy has the fluttering started, they say you can feel it earlier after your first pregnancy?


----------



## poppy666

no with my 13mth old didnt feel anything till 18wk. Ive just got a doppler today and heard hb, but its so far away think little mr is in my back more than front and still down near my pubic bone. Was a reasurrance tho x


----------



## truthbtold

Aww boo I have too much stuff in my siggy, cant add the ticker.

I have a doppler too, cant wait to use it. They do come in handy.


----------



## poppy666

You should be able to add it, if you move all your writing down to bottom line and put ticker next to your other one, copy and paste it all and click center alignment x


----------



## Heather9603

Hmm, I was hoping the soy would make me Ov early. But doesn't look like it so far. I normally Ov on cd 17 anyway. Plus I didn't start the Soy til CD 5, so I'm sure that might have something to do with it.

I just hope I ov soon. We have family in Town from Thursday-Tuesday! I only have two days to Ov!!!! lol. I really don't want to miss this cycle because we have family in town lol.


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Yah!!! you fit it in lol... we'll all be here routing for you friday, you n bubba be fine :hugs:

thanks poppy :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> no with my 13mth old didnt feel anything till 18wk. Ive just got a doppler today and heard hb, but its so far away think little mr is in my back more than front and still down near my pubic bone. Was a reasurrance tho x

that's exciting that you can hear the HB! What kind of doppler did you get?


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Heather,

I hope you O soon if not try buming up to days 3 to 7.


----------



## Heather9603

truthbtold said:


> Hi Heather,
> 
> I hope you O soon if not try buming up to days 3 to 7.

Yeah I wanted to start it ASAP but I had the stomach bug and couldn't get to the store to buy it til CD 5.


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> no with my 13mth old didnt feel anything till 18wk. Ive just got a doppler today and heard hb, but its so far away think little mr is in my back more than front and still down near my pubic bone. Was a reasurrance tho x
> 
> that's exciting that you can hear the HB! What kind of doppler did you get?Click to expand...

Angelsound off Ebay, swear by them had one with korben but lost it :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Fxd for you Heather!


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> no with my 13mth old didnt feel anything till 18wk. Ive just got a doppler today and heard hb, but its so far away think little mr is in my back more than front and still down near my pubic bone. Was a reasurrance tho x
> 
> that's exciting that you can hear the HB! What kind of doppler did you get?Click to expand...
> 
> Angelsound off Ebay, swear by them had one with korben but lost it :dohh:Click to expand...

ok great! :) thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly, when do you plan to tell your family?


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Holly, when do you plan to tell your family?

well, my immediate family knows.. just not extended family.. and this time we plan to wait until the 1st tri is done to tell anyone else. I told people last time right @ 7 weeks and then the same week I mc. :cry: So, I'm being more patient.

My BIG question is when to tell my 8 year old son. He didn't know I was preggo in January.. and he MAY notice if I start to feel worse symptoms wise.. so it would be hard to hide.. but I'm afraid to tell him too~ just in case. Any thoughts on this???


----------



## hollyw79

poppy~ like this?

https://cgi.ebay.com/Jumper-AngelSo...218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2561fb5512


----------



## truthbtold

When I loss my angel baby we told DS who was 8 at the time when I was 12 weeks, he thought I had a stomach bug at first but then one night at dinner we told him. In December when we loss the baby I was in the hospital for 3 weeks on bedrest so he knew something wasnt going right. At that age there old enough to understand death and loss. This time we are telling him at 12 weeks again.


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, they definitely are which is why I'm not overly ready to tell him quite yet. I know it would weigh on him. I think 12 weeks is a good idea too.. that's probably what I'll go with!


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> poppy~ like this?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Jumper-AngelSo...218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2561fb5512

Yes thats the one :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Okay Preggo Ladies, whats for lunch, breakfast or dinner I know we are not in the same time? I am starving!!! I cant wait until my appetite subsides.

So its 12:333pm and I am eating fish and chips for lunch followed by a carrot cake cupcake yummmy!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

oh wow- carrot cake.. hello i'll take some of that! :haha: 

I'm in the same time zone as you .. I feel like I have an appetite yet NOTHING sounds good :shrug: My Dh is already irritated bc I can't make up my mind these days :rofl: 

I had tilapia with a salad and an apple for lunch.. pretty boring, but what can ya do?


----------



## poppy666

Well ive just had cheese and pickle on crackers and we having take out, maybe pizza lol nom nom x Its 17.41pm here x


----------



## truthbtold

:wacko:Im such a horrible eater the first trimester, and the third trimester too. I give in to cravings all the time. Not the healthiest choice lol.

Cheese and pickles lol very interesting 

Holly, I love tilapia!!! I will eat it any way its served up as long as its cooked lol not a sushi girl.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies good job i have just eaten talking about food makes me hungry. I had chicken kebabs for tea (dinner) with jacket potatoe yumyum made them a lityle too spicey though will paying for it later. Today I have had some really bad aches right into my hips and back can't get comfy stood up or sat down. Don't know of im just over analysing or its just stretching pains. If they are still there tomorrow will ring midwife what use she is though.


----------



## poppy666

Debz sure its normal, i can remember one day early on my right hip and bum cheek felt like id trapped a nerve and i couldnt walk on it properly all that day :shrug:


----------



## debzie

Thanks poppy. Does not come in waves or anythink just really achey and uncomfortable. Emily (dd) was up most of last night throwing up so could have pulled something tooi suppose trying to get her outof bed so i didnot have the change the bed for the third time. X


----------



## vonz

Hi truthbtold! finally found u!! i see that there r many women here who are also at 5 weeks like us! :) yay! can i stay here to find some support? :) hi holly!!! *waves*


----------



## debzie

Hello vonz and welcome. I went to bed megga early last night and had a full nights sleep feel better for the rest. Achey feeling is not as bad. Off work for the next 2 days whoo hoo. x


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Vonz, welcome aboard. Its a great group of ladies here to chat with. Just give my your due date, and how many cycles of ttc before your bfp, I am going to add you to the first page

Good Morning Ladies, hope everyone if feeling well. Im doing great today other than my coffee withdrawl lol


----------



## hollyw79

I'm doing ok.. ready for MORE symptoms! :haha:

Still the same.. just a little tired and minor bouts of nausea, that's it :shrug:

What about you ladies?


----------



## vonz

me too! nausea at night! :\ and v listless n tired.

thanks truthbtold! how r u doing? have u seen a doc?

my due date should be 14 Jan 2012, approximately 6 cycles including mc as one cycle, tho i started in sep, i only O about once every 2 months. :\


----------



## truthbtold

Holly you can have my symptoms, nausea is kicking my butt especially in the mornings. But lingering all day long off and on. Thats the worst of my symptoms now that the cramps are gone. Oh the joys of the first trimester lol

Vonz I dont see the doctor until the 31st, praying that he gives me an ultrasound. I will probably have the most doctors appointments since he wants to see me every two weeks. Then I have to get my cerclage around the first week of July so scary. What about you?


----------



## hollyw79

truth~ I seriously would take it! I feel like it would be a comfort for me! Have you had that all along or when did that start???


----------



## truthbtold

It started towards the end of last week, I rather throw up then to feel sick to my stomach all day.


----------



## hollyw79

I'll share it with ya ;) enough to make ME feel more preggo and enough to alleviate some of yours! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

lol did you get morning sickness with your angel baby?


----------



## hollyw79

not at all!!!!! I was SICK AS A DOG with my son about 9 years ago.. 

but I did feel MORE preggo in January- I was peeing A LOT, sore boobs, cramps, and very tired.

This time- I for sure feel tired- and I've had moments of nausea- which I LOVE - crazy me- minor, minor cramping, but that's it.


----------



## hollyw79

I mean~ goes to show~ I felt MORE in Jan. and still miscarried :shrug: 

I DO feel preggo- just not strong, glaring symptoms.


----------



## truthbtold

Oh in a teek or two you will be feeling them. In the past mine didnt show up until week 6, 7 or 8.


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies feeling not so good today. Woke up went to the loo and have started spotting,(tmi warning its just brown blood mixed in with cervical mucus so far) it was inevitable that it was going to happen just thought as I had got to 6 weeks that maybe it would not. Got an appointment with my GP this morning so will keep you posted. Just worried now as I had those pains that started the other day. What will be will be. x


----------



## poppy666

Debz hang in there sweetie, what time you at doctors? :hugs:


----------



## debzie

10.50 this morning. Thanks poppy. X


----------



## poppy666

Just try remember every pregnancy is different and some to spot and baby fine, be thinking about you, get your doctor to send you for an early scan :hugs:


----------



## debzie

With emily i spotted and bled until 10weeks and all was well they never puns why. with the last prwgnancy I began spotting and bleeding that wad the only reason the mmc was picked up so early. Again that time no reason for it it wasnot coming from around the babies. That's wjy i think i have breakthrough bleeding. X


----------



## hollyw79

I'm praying for you BIG TIME hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Deb, hope your appointment goes well. 

Good Morning ladies! Seabands are saving my life today! And ginger gum is awful but I guess it helps with m/s.


----------



## Heather9603

I have temp lift off! Hope it stays up. Soy gave me Ovin'g one day early. Wonder if it will help me Ov earlier if I take it before cd 5 (like on CD 1) But lets hope i won't need to find that out next month ;)


----------



## poppy666

Debz not back yet, hope she ok :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

:happydance::happydance: Looking good Heather FXD for you!


----------



## truthbtold

What time is it Poppy?


----------



## poppy666

16.20pm its been hours Truth x


----------



## truthbtold

:wacko: Is that like Military time lol Im so slow please excuse me. 16:20 to me means 4:20 is that the same?


----------



## poppy666

lol yes sorry :dohh:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies soz I havevnot posted waited at the doc for nearly two hors before my appointment as it was an emergency clinic. Booked in for a scan monday morning 8.40 and had to go back for bloods this afternoon. Still just have brown/yellow discharge but really bad backache.


----------



## truthbtold

Deb!!!! I have positive vibes, I think you will be just fine try not to worry. Doesnt sound like any new blood so chin up:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Everything crossed Debz for Monday but i also agree baby be fine :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks truth am trying to stay positive no point in dwelling on things wont effect the outcome either way learnt that the last time. Have been waiting for it to happen. Funny thing was when I came back from the docs had a missed call from the midwife. She. had been reviewing my notes and eas ringing to offer me a scan and early booking in appt. Said sorry your too late have allready started spotting and am booked in with early pregnancy assessment unit. Felt like adding told you so. X


----------



## debzie

thanks poppy too must have been posting at the same time.


----------



## truthbtold

Lol thats so funny "told you so" Well you did tell her. How are you feeling other than the spotting?


----------



## poppy666

I know ive read many times that yellowish discharge is normal and the brown can be old blood thats worked its way down :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Im being so bad today but Bacon Cheddar Burger for lunch yummy!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Debzie~ I hope everything turns out just fine... and I agree that it's a good sign that it appears to be old blood! :hugs:

truth~ I just ate WAY too much chips with guacamole.. I read yesterday avocado is 1 of the top 10 foods for preggo women so I went a little overboard! oooops


----------



## truthbtold

Lol This is the best part about being preggo. I'm gonna hate myself later when its time to shed the weight


----------



## debzie

Thanks so much ladies. I know brown means old blood that could have been in there since implantation just worked its way out now. I have back ache too and some other niggling pains too but think that I am over analysing every little niggle too as we all tend to do. Still no morning sickness for me had a bout of nausea in the docs waiting room as this family came in and just lets say they are not friends with soap. My boobs are absolutely killing today really hot and heavy much how they get right before af arrives. On the food front its cream cheese with cucumber on anything or just cutting off a lump of cucumber and dipping it in. x


----------



## hollyw79

I agree... my doc told me no running @ all and I usually run about 5 miles a day- so cutting that out AND the food- well, my body is going to have some MAJOR work to do! I AM trying to be aware of what I eat.. it's just HARD!


----------



## poppy666

Debz dont be worrying about MS, i got nothing not even sore bbs till week 8 then MS disappeared after week 9, so didnt help me calm down really till i had a scan at 9wks, otherwise id not known i was preggo.. cramps i still get and week 13 they bloody killed x


----------



## truthbtold

Im with Poppy, my morning sickness just happen to arrive early this time. And poor me I am wearing seabands and chewing ginger gum today. Its working pretty well I must add.

Holly, I wont be able to do too much of anything this whole pregnancy. The joys of an incompetent cervix blahhhh lol


----------



## hollyw79

Yeah, that's true.. it's soooo worth taking it easy though. I'm for sure not used to it. 

I can't wait for my u/s tomorrow.. I know it's too soon to see much and just more to make sure the baby is where it should be... but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## truthbtold

Im excited for you ultrasounds are great! Cant wait til my own.


----------



## poppy666

Well just got korben asleep finally 'peace' :happydance::happydance:

Holly all the best tomorrow looking forward to scan piccy if you get one x


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for the sleeping toddler lol I will cheer to that any day


----------



## hollyw79

thanks ladies :hugs:

I feel concerned that I don't feel more.. my boobs feel only slightly fuller- no pain @ all- the last pregnancy they hurt quite a bit and were so big.. I feel overall "fine" .. just a bit tired. I'm tempted to ask for another beta tomorrow too for reassurance. These next few weeks are going to be HARD for me! :(


----------



## poppy666

Holly your gonna worry its natural but dont compare pregnancies, no two are the same. When preggo with korben i had really sore bbs from ovulation to around 13wks, nothing with this one till week 8, now my bbs are like Dolly Partons 'bricks' and omg they dont half hurt :cry: tiredness didnt kick in till week 12? lol You'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

I know I shouldn't compare- I mean, I felt more and I still lost that baby so I need to remember that. My last baby didn't grow past 6 weeks and the heart never really had a good heartbeat.. so these next few hurdles are such a big deal to me. That's relieving to know you didn't have many symptoms until week 8. This is the hard part- the wait and see!


----------



## poppy666

Can relate i was a wreck once i got my bfp, went for a scan at 6wks and cried with relieve when i seen baby on the screen cos i had no symptoms, think it made worse cos i had no symptoms with my angel baby...

I got a good feeling, just take 1 day at a time and stay away from Google :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

thanks Poppy :flower: 

I know I didn't feel much with my son until around 7 weeks as well..so you would think that would comfort me- and I'm STILL being a worry wart! :dohh: Instead- all I'm thinking about is recent events that didn't turn out so good! I'm seriously in need of a fast forward button, lol


----------



## poppy666

lol i wanted putting to sleep till 12wks had passed :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

I second that!


----------



## hollyw79

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

I 3rd that! Shoot.. each time I had my beta.. and probably tonight for my 1st u/s... I go to bed EARLY just so I can make the time go quicker :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Well Ricky Lake just educated me about midwives. I just watched the business of being born. Very imformative. If I wasn't high risk I would find me a midwive


----------



## debzie

Morning we forget everything is differerent over your side of the pond. Here wechave midwife led units for women that are low risk. Even for those that are high risk you have your baby in hospital but without a doctor. We get far less medical intervention. X


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies,

Good Luck today Holly! I hope you get a picture to post. 

Thats what I learned on the video we have way to many interventions and c-sections being performed in the US.


----------



## debzie

Truth but we have the highest rate of miscarriages and stillbirths in the developed world! Think we need to go to switzerland or somewhere for a happy medium lol. I am waiting for a telephone call from the docs with my beta level I know one result wont tell me much hopefully it will be within the normal range.


----------



## debzie

Well just got my beta results 10,092 (normal range 1,080-56,500) GP was lovely and offered me loads of reassurance. Obviously she said it needs repeating monday but said that it is a good result. fx.


----------



## truthbtold

That number looks great to me!!!! I knew everything would work out, you have a scan monday right?


----------



## debzie

Yeah truth monday morning 08.40hrs. With numbers like that i should be able to see something too . X


----------



## hollyw79

Hi ladies.. going to copy my update from my journal :cry:

Just got back and feeling pretty upset...

I was able to see the the yolk sac and all & it looked fine for where I am at...(1 baby) according to him, I am 4w6d based off the conception date so I'm off by a day according to my ticker. ( my dates are off but baby measuring right)

There was a small area of placenta separation and it is FREAKING.ME.OUT. He said it SHOULD be fine and if I make it to 7 weeks- I should be good to go... but I am scared SHITLESS. SHITLESS ladies. I am really upset. He told me to IMMEDIATELY stop taking baby aspirin and I am pretty pissed bc he knew and ok'd it when I went in for the consult. He said it could be causing the problem and will only make it worse. I am also not allowed to have sex and NO exercise- not even walking on the treadmill... I can still get up and move around the house and all- not bed rest- but I am supposed to take it super easy.

Why does this shit happen to me? I know it could all go fine and that the baby looks fine- but knowing there is a small area of concern is freaking devastating to me.

My husband looked it up and he said that baby aspirin dramatically reduces the risks for miscarriage- for those who go on to miscarry and who are on baby aspirin tend to miscarry BECAUSE of the baby aspirin. Funny how that is failed to be mentioned in EVERYTHING you read about it. So- for those taking it- take it until conception- but not after.

I AM thankful I saw him as early as I did so I am hoping that I am stopping it in time and he seemed to think I'd be ok and that I don't need to freak out- but I am.

I go back in one week to see how things are and maybe to see the heartbeat. God, I am praying- please don't let this happen to me again.


----------



## debzie

Wow holly so sorry I would be worried too. I have been taking baby asprin too every other day will stop it now. You rest up as much as you can Fx the next few weeks fly by. x


----------



## truthbtold

I have seen women on boards who have taken BA all the way up til delivery, internet information can be so confusing. I thought it was suppose to be a good thing.

So sorry your scared just try to remain calm and hope for the best.:hugs:


----------



## debzie

morning sickness arrived last night and was sick, today feel even worse only time I dont feel sick is when I am eating. Emily it being a brat today too but she is funny when she is asking me if I am ok when I have my head down to toilet.


----------



## mummylove

LO due 10-12-11 with first cycle of taking Soy Isoflavones :)


----------



## debzie

Welcome mummylove. X


----------



## mummylove

:)


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome aboard mommylove....is your due date October or December?


----------



## spellfairy

I had discussed me bleeding in last preg and I passed blodclots size of scones at week six so I figure the sch had been leaking when egg implants it tears a little. Studies show ba can help break up blood clots. My doc said from week 6 to week 34. But when I told her I bled at week six she let me take it from week 4. Holly u got a scan quick, I want one. Apparently they will hAve me in early but aim awaiting the appointment. I have been feeling queasy which in last two pregn I don't remember, apparently it's a good sign. Jam worried but the womens intution I got that my last baby wasn't going to make it aim not getting it now. Even when I get to 20 weeks il still worry thou. Holly keep us updated pet x


----------



## poppy666

Holly im on blood thinner injections and they thin the blood so im guessing BA is no different sweetie, ive injected since week 6 and im ok, so fx'd for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: 

that is what I find SO frustrating- BA is good in SO MANY WAYS and 90% of the time- it's very good for women... but now, after going through what I am- when I go read about baby aspirin and placental issues- it is for sure mentioned. I guess I am one of those people who it actually HURT. It's funny how something can HELP with clotting - but in the exact same sense- it's hurting ME. 

I go this coming Friday for a followup u/s and the wait is already killing me- I am super scared and just praying it all turns out ok. I am worried enough right now during this time bc this is around when I lost my last LO.


----------



## poppy666

Awww Holly praying with you, just rest as much as you can sweetie no lifting etc :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

I for sure am.. my FS doesn't even want me walking around- let me tell ya- it's hard bc I am a runner! I stopped in my 2ww and haven't since being preggo- but now to be told to not even walk- ((SIGH)) 

I don't care though honestly as long as everything turns out ok!


----------



## debzie

Holly. thinking of you hun and seinding hugs.

Well d day is upon me will let everyone know asap. X


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just returned from EPU

:happydance:I have a viable pregnancy:happydance:

The words you long to hear. 

I am measuring 5+4 but that can be wrong she said measuring something so small plus they saw a heartbeat flickering away. No sign of any blood inside my uterus and so again so not know where the spotting is coming from.

Have changed my avatar to the pic. Looks like a tiny terrapin in there lol.
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-23 9.55.21.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

OMG Debz thats an amazing sight sweetie, congratz :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

that is AWESOME Deb!!! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks poppy and holly. Still smiling. x


----------



## truthbtold

:happydance: :happydance: great news Deb...your little bean looks great.


----------



## LiSa2010

great news Deb!!!
well ladies still no AF and no BFP either... I scheduled a FS appt for this Thursday at 3pm... hope they can give me some answers.
hope you're all doin well :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Lisa I hope you get some answers. 

I took off work today. I needed an extra day to lay around. The crappy all day sickness. Come on 12 weeks. I really hope this doesn't last another 6 weeks


----------



## poppy666

Have you tried Nux Vomica 6C? Can buy online or any Homeopathic shop, i tried and it settled my stomach x


----------



## truthbtold

No I have never heard of those, are they pills or liquids?

I feel horrible again today! Im suffering at work and I think my nausea is worse at night. My poor 2 year old who usually barely says hello to me has been so clingy. Has dh thinking Im having a girl but we will see. My 2 year is such a daddies boy.


----------



## poppy666

Yep tablets, work for some n not for others https://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/body-soul/Nux-vom.asp I asked my consultant if i could take them and she said yes x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy cant hurt to try because I dont know if I can make it another 6 weeks like this.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## debzie

Hello truth I feel bloody horrible too, constantly feel sick and this afternoon slept for 2 hours while Emily was at preschool. Only time I do not feel sick is when I am eating. Found frozen melon keeps it at bay for a while. Have really bad headaches too. Did not have any of this with Emily, had slight nausea for a week or so and that was it. Boobs are still really painful today too. Oh the joys but would not swap it for the world. x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: aww your both in the wars... i was like you with emily Debz just got nausea in week 8 and 9 from afternoon right till i went to bed, just my bbs that still bloody hurt :dohh:

With my other 4 boys i had sickness with 2 and none with other 2 x


----------



## truthbtold

Im having headaches mostly at night too there horrible I dont know why my symptoms kicked in so early, I have had headaches will all my pregnancies so there normal.


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: I'm sorry you guys are not feeling so hot- it's a GOOD thing though! :hugs: 

I also have been feeling more and more queazy myself- all day yesterday and today.. and I also took a 2 hour break from work and PASSED OUT. :sleep: 

I'm just praying super hard that things look good @ my u/s on Friday! [-o&lt;


----------



## poppy666

I got a good feeling Holly :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> I got a good feeling Holly :hugs:


Thanks hun, I sure hope so!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## truthbtold

I think you will be fine Holly. I cant wait until we are all in the second trimester


----------



## hollyw79

AMEN to that truth!!!!


----------



## debzie

I agree truth roll on 12 weeks. I have a good feeling too holly everything is going to work out ok. x


----------



## truthbtold

We can all sit back and laugh and talk about the new baby items we purchased


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> We can all sit back and laugh and talk about the new baby items we purchased

OMG that will be awesome! I can't wait to be showing bump pics & such! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies! 

I couldnt help myself I went to my grandma's job to get some blood work done. Beta is now 58,530. She did a quick sono but didnt print me a photo, my little bean measured 7 weeks exactly so that a few days ahead of my ticker. Little heartbeat of 143bpm. But she also saw cyst one on each ovary. They are small but she said it could be causing my cramps and I should follow up with my OB. But I told her I see him on tuesday.


----------



## poppy666

Awww thats great news Truth :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

So exciting to see a heartbeat!!!


----------



## hollyw79

wow, that's GREAT! you're so lucky you can just go in and have a beta done! That's awesome! And I'm so glad you were able to see your little bean! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I love having a radiologist for a grandmother lol but she always give me the speech about how they didnt have this technology when she had her babies lol.


----------



## debzie

Wow truth that is amazing news I started crying when i saw the heartbeat the other day. Your ahead of me now no wonder you have been feeling ill with betas that high. x


----------



## truthbtold

So funny Deb because today I have been feeling great so far. But I am wearing my sea band so I dont know if that has anything to do with it lol


----------



## truthbtold

So I am trying to avoid google, would any of you ladies happen to know the stats of miscarriages after you seen a heartbeat?


----------



## poppy666

If the scan picks up a heartbeat and the baby appears to be the right size according to your dates, this can be very reassuring. Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%. A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks to 99.4%. So things could still go wrong, but as long as there is a heartbeat, the risk of miscarriage decreases as the weeks go by.


----------



## truthbtold

Well its back to taking it one day at a time lol


----------



## spellfairy

hellloooooo yeoooo i got a ticker


----------



## truthbtold

Whats your edd Spellfairy. I need to add you to page one? Did you take soy the cycle you got your bfp?

It so ironic that you will have a baby the same month as your lost and more than likely I will too. My doctos thinks having my cerclage removed will cause me to deliver in December at 37 weeks. Something about removing the cerclage causes contractions.


----------



## poppy666

Im due the same week in November that i concieved my angel baby :kiss:


----------



## spellfairy

Iam due the same week i lost my baby (lost 13 jan) due this time 21 jan 2012. I conceived on my partners birthday to the day and this time my birthday! its weird as hell.
last month i gave up had my period 16 april and i took i think 9 tabs every day like a loon i was like BLAH... and then my partner got chicken pox and whilst i was ov he couldnt:( but the wee trick on the monday musta got there and waited yehoooo


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
stopping by to say hello to my Soy ladies.. :hugs:

spell: love love love your siggy about me... :rofl: :hugs: 

so I have my FS appt tomorrow... still no AF and Im on cd44 - 18dpo. had low back pain this morning which is now gone... I haven't tested and will most likely test at the doc's office tomorrow. will be getting some answers soon :thumbup: will update as soon as I can :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

This is so strange how the bfp correlate with a date associate with our loss. I conceived on my due date April 23rd.

Lisa we are routing for you. I hope you get some answers tomorrow. Kup!!!!


----------



## debzie

The midwife said when i had my scan that the risk greatly reduces but i know am not out of the woods yet. Been mulling over the fact that it was measuring a week behind. Also with my last pregnancy I saw the heartbeats at 6 weeks and at 8 then nothing at 10weeks they grew until just after 8 weeks. Thats why i haven't been on here so much. Bad day. :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Is it Hollys scan today? :wacko:


----------



## truthbtold

Her scan is tomorrow. 

Deb sorry your feeling down. I think you will be fine. When is your next scan?


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Is it Hollys scan today? :wacko:

I wish it was! It's actually tomorrow.. about 26 hours.. NOT that I am counting!


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> The midwife said when i had my scan that the risk greatly reduces but i know am not out of the woods yet. Been mulling over the fact that it was measuring a week behind. Also with my last pregnancy I saw the heartbeats at 6 weeks and at 8 then nothing at 10weeks they grew until just after 8 weeks. Thats why i haven't been on here so much. Bad day. :cry:

:hugs: its soooooo understandable to feel that way.. but I've always been told measuring within a week is considered normal my dear :flower:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies my next scan wont be until 12 weeks, have my first booking in midwife appointment on the 4th June so will find out from there. I never really had a due date with the last pregnancy as I had just come off bc and had wonky cycles I just feel like the same thing is happening again I now have 3 due dates 8th Jan LMP 11th Jan ovulation and 19th Jan by the scan on monday. Just going to have to ride it out I think and have a word with the midwife. 

On a better note I have completely stopped spotting and my mam bought me some sea bands that really work.


----------



## poppy666

Great news you stopped spotting Debz, if you get the jitters you could always book a private scan to feel reasurred :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Was thinking that too poppy, think I am just having a hormonal day.


----------



## poppy666

Cheapest scan i found was £65 and if i hadnt been under a consultant id of paid for one around 9-10wks x


----------



## debzie

Going to talk it over with OH when he comes home in two weeks just wish I could fast forward. Promised myself that when I got pregnant I would not be as neurotic not a chance. x


----------



## truthbtold

Im wearing seabands too Deb lol. I know its hard but I am determined not to stress. I keep finding other things to focus on so that trick is working for me. 

I will probably pay for a early gender scan at 16 weeks I found a place for 40 dollars.


----------



## hollyw79

Debzie~ I agree.. you could always try and just have an extra scan for peace of mind.. it's definitely worth the cost if you can swing it! :hugs: Happy 7 weeks to you too!


----------



## hollyw79

truth~ do they do that here in the US where you can go in for an extra u/s to find out the gender?!?! I have no clue how much or how often I'll be monitored with this pregnancy honestly.. so I was just curious!


----------



## poppy666

I go for gender scan next saturday eecckkkkk :haha: got to be 16wks onwards for it, bloody £80 but i wanna know before my 20wk scan im too impatient lol


----------



## hollyw79

I would want to know a month sooner too!!! I'm soooooo impatient! 

That's great that you're going to be finding out soon Poppy!


----------



## truthbtold

Holly what part of florida are you in I can check your area for you


----------



## debzie

Sorry all I Have been googling. I found this quote....

*Fetal Pole
A mass of fetal cells, separate from the yolk sac, first becomes apparent on transvaginal ultrasound just after the 6th week of gestation. This mass of cells is known as the fetal pole. It is the fetus in its somite stage. Usually you can identify rhythmic fetal cardiac movement within the fetal pole, although it may need to grow several mm before this is apparent.

The fetal pole grows at a rate of about 1 mm a day, starting at the 6th week of gestational age. Thus, a simple way to "date" an early pregnancy is to add the length of the fetus (in mm) to 6 weeks. Using this method, a fetal pole measuring 5 mm would have a gestational age of 6 weeks and 5 days.*

According to my report the fetal pole measured 4mm so that would therefore give me a gestation age of 6+4 (not 5+4 as she said) BLOODY WOMAN.


----------



## truthbtold

LOL good job Deb! 

Poppy I am so excited for you scan....fingers crossed for pink!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks, im soooooooooooooo nervous lol all ive been doing is thinking of boys name :haha:

Anyone else been thinking names? i know its early but hey ho lol


----------



## debzie

google does occasionally have its benefits sometimes truth.

Poppy FX for you that it is a girl, do you have any inkling?


----------



## poppy666

Nope ive no idea just natural to think boy cos ive 4 lol. As long as he's healthy i'll be ok x


----------



## debzie

I'm thinking of girls names at the moment. Oh said if it is a boy then he gets to choose. I got my way with Emily. Other name I love is Megan but its oh mums dogs name. What about you poppy?


----------



## poppy666

lol you wont like my options dont think :haha:

Neo
Carson
Bodhi
Oran
Jenson
Devon

Destiny
Serenity
Ocean
Indi
Maddison
Savannah

List goes on lol


----------



## debzie

no i do like some I have a tonneof baby naming apps that I love playing with. x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: told you you wouldnt, but i love unusual names


----------



## debzie

They are certainly that poppy lol. Well I woke up today feeling al little better after a talking to off my Mam last night, think it doesnot help that Emily had a really Nasty cough and has been awake most of the night for the past few nights. I am now off work for a week so going to make the most of it. x


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Holly what part of florida are you in I can check your area for you

Aww thanks! :) I live in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ my faves are Carson and Savannah~ I actually really like your choices!!!


----------



## poppy666

Korben was nearly called carson lol it was a tough call :haha: what times your scan UK time?

My other 3 boys are called Rhys, Gage and Wade :p


----------



## truthbtold

Holly here are a few places in your area:

https://www.discoveryultrasound.com/pricing.html

https://www.sneakpeekstudios.com/service.htm

https://www.astorksview.com/packages1.htm


----------



## truthbtold

debzie said:


> no i do like some I have a tonneof baby naming apps that I love playing with. x

Do you have the app that lets you lock in the last name and scramble the first and middle to see what works best? I love that one


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Holly here are a few places in your area:
> 
> https://www.discoveryultrasound.com/pricing.html
> 
> https://www.sneakpeekstudios.com/service.htm
> 
> https://www.astorksview.com/packages1.htm

YOU ARE THE BEST!! :hugs: Thanks!


----------



## hollyw79

So thank you GOD my appointment went well this morning! :cloud9:

The placenta is completely healed and looks great and we were able to see the heartbeat which I am OVER THE MOON about!!!!! :cloud9: I was afraid it might be a little early but there it was!!! The baby is measuring perfectly... everything looks good so all good news. There is for sure just one in there too I go back June 9th and if all is well then I'll be sent back to my OB. This is my FIRST u/s since I started TTC that hasn't ended in heartbreak and I am just SO relieved. I am just UNBELIEVABLY thankful right now honestly.. just completely humble and grateful. I feel like I can breathe again!

Here is a pic.. super tiny still!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/Sonogram52711.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awwww Holly thank heavens everything went ok :yipee::yipee::yipee::hug:


----------



## truthbtold

Great news its looking good for us so far!!!!!


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Wow holly so pleased for you:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yeah truth I have that app I love it.

Anyway ladies as you know I am going to be team yellow but that does not stop me from trying to guess. I have been going over my ultrasound in my head and I remember the tec looking at my ovaries too, NOW STAY WITH ME... She had the baby on screen and said there is your right ovary hardly moving then moved tonnes and said there is your left. From that I am now assuming that it has implanted to my right indicating a boy????? is that right, right for boy left for girl? or am I reading too much into it?:dohh:


----------



## hollyw79

thanks debzie :hugs:

I've never heard about the implanting bit and with it determining the gender.. I don't think I believe that.. and I am thinking pink for you!!! 

We should post everyone's guesses for each other on genders!!!!


----------



## debzie

Good idea holly. Im thinking girl for you and poppy and boy for truth. X


----------



## truthbtold

I hope I'm having a girl .....two boys is quite enough lol 

I have heard of that theory it has a name stand by


----------



## poppy666

I heard if the placenta was on the right its a boy, left a girl, but can only go by that between week 6-8 scans :wacko:

so here's my 6 week scan :haha: now is a scan a mirror image and how do you determine left and right???
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## truthbtold

I was thinking of the Ramzi Method...but that's based on placenta location to determine gender. I believe if the placenta is on the right its girl and left for boy but don't quote me that could be backwards.


----------



## poppy666

lol i got it otherway :haha: google it :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Is everyone having a 12 week scan so we can have our very own nub theory guesses?


----------



## poppy666

I got told mine wasnt really visiable so my baby is a he-she atm :haha:


----------



## debzie

Yeah I will ne having a 12 week scan. Hope i can get a nub shot been looking at emilys and you cant make it out.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm not sure when I'll have my later scans.. I'll have June 9th but no WAY will I be able to tell then :haha: 

I am actually guessing GIRL for everyone!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

This is korben's 12wk n this one obviously in my avatar, but they sooooooooooo different dont know about nub in this one x
 



Attached Files:







baby pics 005.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy Im guessing girl for you the skull is different


----------



## poppy666

Cant wait till all you lot post your 12wk scans :happydance: be great guessing, but im useless looking for nubs lol or skull shapes :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww just had my second real puke in the furniture store bathroom. Feeling quite yucky


----------



## hollyw79

Oh no! yuck!!! No puking yet here! fx'd!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Feel lucky Holly lol


----------



## debzie

I am rubbish at guessing from scans too. Sorry you being sick truth I am usually sick on a night.
:rofl: emily just put my sea bands on and said see mam now when i cough I wont be sick. 2nd funny of today Emily just asked me if the baby is coming out of my bum or out of my tummy.


----------



## poppy666

Debz im guessing your LO is a boy just thought id tell ya :haha:


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> I was thinking of the Ramzi Method...but that's based on placenta location to determine gender. I believe if the placenta is on the right its girl and left for boy but don't quote me that could be backwards.

I got predicated a girl by the Ramzi method today with my 6wk scan piccy cos it has to be based on scans before 8wks x


----------



## debzie

I would be very happy to have a boy one of each. X how did you find out poppy. x


----------



## poppy666

I posted on a thread on in gender https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/216015.aspx cant believe she said girl, but im staying calm :haha:


----------



## debzie

Not long and you will know for sure final countdown.


----------



## debzie

Just registered will wait for my password.


----------



## poppy666

Bet she says boy :happydance: i looked at my video of korben at 6wks and he was on the opposite side to this one, but find out saturday x


----------



## debzie

I am going to find emilys. Be back in a while. x


----------



## debzie

Found Emilys 6 week scan, I have the same size/shape sac lol and yeah this one is on a different side. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-30 19.36.58.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Ive seen Hollys scan piccy and if right she's having a girl same as me x


----------



## poppy666

debzie said:


> Found Emilys 6 week scan, I have the same size sac lol and yeah this one is on a different side. What do you think?

OMG right for girl, left for boy :happydance: im praying its right for me now cos your Emilys is on the right x


----------



## poppy666

This is my 6wk scan x
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## debzie

That does look like it is on the right poppy same as Emilys I'm thinking pink for you poppy.


----------



## poppy666

Aww Debz you may just get one of each that be lovely :hugs: sure Trith had a scan piccy too :wacko: will wait till she comes online x


----------



## hollyw79

ooooh yay! I was going to ask you ladies what you thought when I see Poppy already predicted it for me! :thumbup: I'm ALL about having a girl- but at the same time- makes me nervous as I've only had a son! Would be nice to not be outnumbered~ even the dog is a boy! :haha:


----------



## debzie

poppy666 said:


> I posted on a thread on in gender https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/216015.aspx cant believe she said girl, but im staying calm :haha:

Got my results MAYBE A BOY :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooooooo we will all have to see if this Ramzi method is correct, i will know Saturday so watch this space :haha:

On the front of that thread she has got a lot of predications right :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Lot longer for me to find out lol. Yeah i read all those she has got right. Time will tell. X


----------



## poppy666

well if she gets me right it will be a miracle i tell ya :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I think you're having a girl Poppy! :thumbup:

I agree with Deb~ it's soooo far away it seems for us to find out! Where is that fast forward button, darn it?!? :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I think it went quicker for me after 8wks more so after 12wks when i felt i could relax more, 1st 6wks was hell with worry x


----------



## hollyw79

YES! SO true! That's how I feel.. I feel like the first 8-12 weeks are going to be the hardest... I made the first hurdle of 6 weeks and seeing the heartbeat :happydance: .. the next step is me getting past when I mc last time (7 weeks) PLUS my FS said the vast majority of mc happen before 7 weeks too- so that's another reason I'm anxious to get past this next hurdle. PRAYING! 

Hard to believe you're not far away from being half way done Poppy!


----------



## poppy666

I know!! I go to Turkey when im 21wks its going to be hot lol we booked the holiday tho before i got pregnant again, i wanted/needed a holiday and its my angels due date in July so wanted a distraction. Then i find out im pregnant and didnt want to cancel incase it was years before we get a chance to go away again.

Holly im sure everyone on here will be safe now, but can understand getting passed the hurdles :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

WOW~ TURKEY!?!? That's AWESOME! Have you ever been? How far away from you is that? I've never left the US... been to quite a few places here~ but never overseas. I really want to at some point... although I am sure I just delayed it a few years after getting preggo! lol That's ok though! :)


----------



## poppy666

Its about 4+ hours away from the UK and yes been 5 times its lovely, looking forward to it but never been abroad with a toddler, korben be 15mths so OH will have to chase him around :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies! I see I missed quite a bit, gender predictions lol. I told you girl poppy lol just wait until saturday.

I have a doctors appointment today so hopefully I can get a scan pic. Its not until 2:30 us time. I dont know what time that is in the UK.


----------



## poppy666

Think your 5hrs behind us?? is it 10.30am where you are? I thought you had an early scan or i got you mixed up with everyone else :haha: cant wait for your scan :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Good Morning Ladies! I see I missed quite a bit, gender predictions lol. I told you girl poppy lol just wait until saturday.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment today so hopefully I can get a scan pic. Its not until 2:30 us time. I dont know what time that is in the UK.

good luck truth! Can't wait to see your bean! INSIST on a pic!!! :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

I did have a early scan at my grandmothers job but she didnt print me a picture. She just measured the baby and the heartbeat. Today I go to my high risk OB/GYN so hopefully he gives me a scan and schedules my cerclage surgery.


----------



## poppy666

Will be early evening here when you get back online so be waiting :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Im starting to think I am having a boy.


----------



## poppy666

I know it dont matter which sex as long as healthy, but do you prefer a boy?


----------



## truthbtold

I would prefer a girl deep down. After two boys and mosing my girl at 22 weeks another girl would be great.


----------



## poppy666

Totally understand that and will be cheering you on for a girl if you go for a gender scan :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I guess I feel like you now lol I wont get my hopes up. I guess either way I am prepared. I have tons of stuff from Marcel my 2 year old and I have tons of stuff from McKinley with tags still hanging on it. I went girl crazy when I found out at 17 weeks lol.


----------



## poppy666

I bet you did, id be the same if it was a girl... to be honest after 4 boys id not have a clue what to do with a girl :haha:

Love your boy names... i need to think of a good one for this if a boy :wacko:


----------



## truthbtold

Me either guess we can learn together lol


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies...can I join? I haven't had a loss but been good friends with some of the Soy ladies who have been a great support while I took my time getting here :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooo Glowstar you changed your ticker :happydance::happydance: welcome sweetie :hugs:

ps you still got TTC under your avatar piccy lol


----------



## Glowstar

I know!! I'm too bloody scared to change anything really!!! been a bit crampy today...loads of tugging behind my belly button...not sure I remember feeling this crampy with my other 2 :shrug: just keep telling myself it's 'the furniture moving around' making a nice home :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

yeah took me a while to change mine i was so scared, but you be ok sweetie and omg after 4 kids myself the cramps are still bad... i got really bad ones in week 13 and was in a panic, but all normal :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Glowstar, welcome aboard, when is your edd? And how many cycles were you ttc?


----------



## poppy666

Truth what is IC regarding the loss of your daughter? hope you dont mind me asking, must of been devasting at 22wks cant even imagine the pain x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Truth! my EDD is 10.02.2012 :thumbup: 40 years old and trying for 8 cycles. I have 2 daughters from my previous marriage age 15 & 13 :flower:


----------



## truthbtold

Incompatant cervix, when I went in for my 20 week scan they notice I was dialated 4cm, it was too late for the stich because they didnt want to break my water, so I stayed in the hospital on bedrest from December 2 until the 20th. My water broke on the 19th and I had an infection. So this time they want to stitch my cervix at 12 weeks to prevent premature dialation


----------



## poppy666

At least this time you'll get all the care you need, but that must be so hard to come to terms with, bless!


----------



## truthbtold

It was I was devasted. I prayed so hard for a little girl only to have her taken away. I was so resentful. I am in a better place now. Thats why I try not to focus on gender but who am I fooling thats all I think about lol 

DH is on his way to pick me up from work. Almost time yay!!! I really hope this isnt an uneventful appointment, fxd for a scan.


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar, I have added you to page 1, how are you feeling so far, the cramping and tugging are a good sign


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> It was I was devasted. I prayed so hard for a little girl only to have her taken away. I was so resentful. I am in a better place now. Thats why I try not to focus on gender but who am I fooling thats all I think about lol
> 
> DH is on his way to pick me up from work. Almost time yay!!! I really hope this isnt an uneventful appointment, fxd for a scan.

lol dont think its wrong to prefer one sex to the other but we're greatful of either as long as they come into the world safely BUT we both want our little girls :haha:

good luck for the scan and see you when you get back :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Okay, Im off. Talk to you in a bit!


----------



## poppy666

excited :happydance::happydance: cya x


----------



## debzie

patiently waiting here truth.

Welcome Glowstar nice to see you here.

I know it is wrong to want either gender, deep down I know that I am not bothered either way BUT and there always is a but I know OH would love a boy. x


----------



## poppy666

I like the BUT :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies....I had to wait until I got home to update my phone died. The appointment went well. I got a dating sonogram Lo measured 8 weeks exact with a hb of 162bpm. My cerclage surgery is set for June 24th. Sucks because I was hoping to be put to sleep but they will only give me an epidural for the procedure. I'm a big baby its going to be scary doing this awake. Stand by while I load my picture.


----------



## poppy666

was getting worried about you lol sooooo glad everything went well n bubba measureing bang on dates :happydance: id be a baby too knowing id be awake through that procedure :argh:


----------



## hollyw79

that is such great news that all is going well! :hugs: can't wait to see the picture hun!!


----------



## truthbtold

Everytime I access this website from home I keep getting operation aborted guess I can't post my scan photo until I get to work in the morning.


----------



## Glowstar

Glad everything went well :hugs: look forward to seeing the scan pics xx


----------



## debzie

So glad everything was ok truth. X


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies, here is the scan pic.


----------



## poppy666

On the right side like mine :happydance: oooooooooooooo hope it means girl for both of us :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

LOL I hope so too, why did they close that thread on in-gender?


----------



## poppy666

Not sure only realised this morning, glad she answered my post before it happened :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Hey ladies I think I got a very very faint line on an frer this morning... Still feeling a little crampy so I'm scared to believe it


----------



## truthbtold

LOL that is funny! I dont think I will get an accurate nub prediction because mines will be done early. They say its better to do it at 12 weeks because before then the nub can still rise. Mine is scheduled for the 23rd.. June is going to be busy my next check up is the 17th, nt scan 23rd, surgery the 24th.


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> Hey ladies I think I got a very very faint line on an frer this morning... Still feeling a little crampy so I'm scared to believe it

OMG OMG post a piccy :happydance::happydance: cramps are normal i still get them :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Brynden, can you post your picture? When is AF due?


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> LOL that is funny! I dont think I will get an accurate nub prediction because mines will be done early. They say its better to do it at 12 weeks because before then the nub can still rise. Mine is scheduled for the 23rd.. June is going to be busy my next check up is the 17th, nt scan 23rd, surgery the 24th.

You do have a busy month lol.... i didnt get a nub shot at my 12+3 day scan :cry: but nevermind 3 sleeps and i'll know x


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Good Morning ladies, here is the scan pic.
> View attachment 214355


awww what a cute lil bub!!! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

K here's the pic - as I said very very light - can you guys see it!?
 



Attached Files:







photo-6.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## truthbtold

I can see it! Test again tomorrow but looks very promising.


----------



## truthbtold

I cant wait Poppy! 

Holly when is your next appointment?


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> K here's the pic - as I said very very light - can you guys see it!?

Can now lovely :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-6.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Brynden

Poppy - Well that looks better!!!! :D Now i'm nervous...last time I got my bfp i miscarried like 4 days later... ugh...


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh sweetie just take a few deep breaths and try relax cos thats deffo a BFP :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden said:


> Poppy - Well that looks better!!!! :D Now i'm nervous...last time I got my bfp i miscarried like 4 days later... ugh...

congrats!!! I see the line too!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I cant wait Poppy!
> 
> Holly when is your next appointment?

My next appointment is June 9th. :happydance: Is it next Thursday yet?!?!? It's SUCH a big appt. for me bc I will be further along then I was when I mc last time. I was right at 7 weeks so this week makes me nervous! Plus, I've been under the care of a FS since the mc.. so if all goes well, I'll be released back to my OB which I am looking forward to. [-o&lt; PRAYING it goes well! 

I do feel more and more :sick: which makes me happy.. having a hard time keeping even toast down!


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Poppy I'm trying to relax...not working so well haha... OH is in Ottawa right now...which is a 2.5hr plane ride away - He doesn't get home till tonight! I'm supposed to pick him up from the airport - last time I told him we had a bfp, he couldn't see the line and it was a bit darker than this one... there's no way he'll see this one haha


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Holly, I know it will go well! Next thursday will be here before you know it! 

Im so bloated I am ready to pull out the maternity pants lol. I think I will head over to motherhood after work and pick up two pair of linen pants for work.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Awww Holly, I know it will go well! Next thursday will be here before you know it!
> 
> Im so bloated I am ready to pull out the maternity pants lol. I think I will head over to motherhood after work and pick up two pair of linen pants for work.

:hugs: Thanks! I Hope so!! :) 

BLOAT R US over here too. I feel freakin YUCK! :haha: It's worse in the evening too- everything just feels swollen- and my boobs feel like rocks! I've been wearing my workout/stretchy pants~ even going out to the movies and such! Nothing else is comfy!


----------



## poppy666

Holly just got a feeling everything will be fine with this little one :hugs:

Brynden just poas tomorrow it will gradually get darker, my FMU was always useless had to do mine in the afternoon.


----------



## Brynden

Afternoon? Really? That's interesting... I only have one more test at home here but it's an frer so i'll save it for tomorrow and then if it's darker I'll go buy a digi


----------



## poppy666

You ever started eating something you know is giving you heartburn, but its so nice you still keep eating it? Thats happening now to me im eating cream cake :rofl:


Brynden you could always keep frer till friday and try give the hCG time to build up more, if your patient :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

LOL You will pay for that Poppy lol get your tums ready

I couldnt wait til friday I would so buy a digital, when is af due? Of is she late already,


----------



## Brynden

Oh I don't know if I'll be able to wait that long...depending on what my temp does tomorrow I guess... if it goes up I'll be happy to wait! :)

Umm I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated this cycle cuz I ran out of OPK's - but according to my chart I would expect AF today or tomorrow


----------



## poppy666

lol think everything giving me heartburn at the minute. Your temps look great but once your convinced your pregnant dont keep temping it will drive you mad cos your body will be up and down now.... i had to throw mine away it stressed me out when i got a temp drop :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Deffo BFP Bryden!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

Agree with Poppy...can you try one later on...my wee is always diluted for some reason in the morning :shrug: So happy and excited for you :kiss::kiss:
PS. I'm not temping anymore as know it would stress me out if temp went down!!


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden said:


> Afternoon? Really? That's interesting... I only have one more test at home here but it's an frer so i'll save it for tomorrow and then if it's darker I'll go buy a digi

I agree.. my afternoon test was significantly darker for some reason :shrug: You could retest this evening if you hold your urine for 4 hours.. I'm SURE it will be darker! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar, have you scheduled your first appointment yet? 

I think I am going to add it to page one just so we can keep track, Poppy when is your next appointment?


----------



## poppy666

Got gender scan Saturday. Midwife Monday and 20wk scan 30th June lol


----------



## truthbtold

Got it, I have added them to page 1


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Got it, I have added them to page 1

You're so awesome! :flower:


----------



## truthbtold

lol thanks, I just want to keep track of everyone :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Ya I think I'll keep temping for just a few more days till I'm convinced. Maybe I'll take another test tonight before I go get dh from the airport that way I could have a darker test to show him But ya I won't temp for much longer if af stays away&#8230; it would definitely stress me out too!!


----------



## poppy666

Aww all these little Soy babies too cute :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

Haha yup this was my second month on soy :) and took. Little bit of a higher dose this cycle&#8230; not really high tho... Like 120mg


----------



## poppy666

Think its just hit and miss with Soy dosage i took 160mg then 200mgs both times and got my BFPs but was really paranoid taking it the 2nd time after my MMC incase it happened again BUT obviously didnt :happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

Awww truth love your scan pic.

Welcome brynden im on my phone and i can see that second line. Congratulations. X

I have really bad trapped wind today I'm in agony currently sipping ginger ale to try and shift it.

I have my first midwife appt on sat 4th. X


----------



## truthbtold

What is trapped wind? Is that like gas? lol


----------



## poppy666

Debz try peppermints :thumbup: Truth yes gas lol


----------



## truthbtold

lol such a funny term


----------



## debzie

Yeah truth wind in gas. Got some peppermint tea will try that. Ouch. X


----------



## truthbtold

I hope it works for you, other than gas how are you feeling?

Poppy are you wearing maternity clothes?


----------



## poppy666

Im trying to avoid maternity clothes lol just wearing leggings and tops at the moment.

This is my 12wk bump and 15wk below 'scary' :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image028.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8









Image02.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww you look so cute lol great progression.


----------



## hollyw79

POPPY! You are *adorable* !!! :flower: LOVE it!!!! I want a bump! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol you'll all have one soon enough, mine was all bloat till around 10wks then bump appeared, cant wait to see all yours :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

I Think I'm going to stick a pillow in my shirt and pretend for now :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

I love maternity clothes they are so comfee


----------



## debzie

Im doing fine at the mo but have a huge bloated going on have dragged out a pair of matetnity jeans and bought some belly belts to extend my button holes. Don't think i will be able to keep this a secret muchlonger. Treated myself today to a hair cut n facialas im 8 weeks today plan on giving myself a trat each week until I get my 12 week scan. X


----------



## debzie

Sorry for the spelling am on my phone. X


----------



## poppy666

Deserve to treat yourself from time to time, my hair seriously needs doing too.

want some lamb chops with crispy fat on the edges 'hungry'


----------



## truthbtold

LMAO!!!! Poppy that is funny!


----------



## debzie

I dont as a rule treat myself but I thought shite 8 weeks is my milestone to get over. I have got to today and so I am now feeling much more postive. Next week OH is back after being away for a month so that will be reward enough seeing him. 

Today all I wanted was corned beef and spring onion sandwiches just did not dare have one. My stomach is feeling better so think I will treat myself to one washed down with Gavascon. That chop does sound good Poppy.


----------



## poppy666

Go treat yourself to a cornbeef sandwich, imtrying to get those chops out my mind cos im drooling thinking about them :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I want sweets, sweets, sweets! Strawberries, strawberries, strawberries


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Poppy...your 12 week bump looks like mine now!!! WTF! I can only just about do my trousers up :wacko: 
Luckily...no icky feelings at the moment...just weird 'number 2's'...Diarrhea...followed by constipation...followed by wind which I'm not always sure is going to be wind :blush:


----------



## Brynden

Haha i'm having some lovely wind over here too and sometimes diarrhea too...


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar your gonna be huge lol think a lot was bloat up to 12wks ended up in leggings early, got my jeans on now but just under bump and wont able to fasten them by next week :dohh: I didnt get any symptoms till week 8 and it hit me 24/7 ewwwww but gone after week 9 just my boobs still bloody hurt now?

Ive had all the diarrhea, wind and constipation i feel for you lmao


----------



## truthbtold

I have been glassy since my last bfp 8/10/10 after my loss something in me didn't get the memo. But its more frequent now .....no odor just air lol tmi


----------



## poppy666

Truth so your basically pumping everywhere like a trucker :haha:


----------



## Brynden

truthbtold said:


> I have been glassy since my last bfp 8/10/10 after my loss something in me didn't get the memo. But its more frequent now .....no odor just air lol tmi

:rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I surely am


----------



## Brynden

Haha I'm so gassy i think I passed my gas onto my piano student tonight... she's 9 years old...and accidently "let out some air" during the lesson haha!! I was like...if only I could do that and get away with it... My tummy was hurting so much from the gas building up...especially cuz all the time when I'm teaching piano I swallow so much air from talking so much that my tummy hurts normally...now it's just worse!!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, How are we today?? 

I must say I feel great.


----------



## debzie

Afternoon truth was just thinking the same spent the morning cleaning the whole house seem to have got somw energy back.


----------



## Brynden

Morning!!! My test is darker today :D


----------



## hollyw79

:hi:

I feel super :sick: 

What have you ladies used for nausea?? It's getting progressively worse. I called my doc yesterday and they said to try B6 and dramamine @ night- it didn't TOUCH the nausea. I took Zofran when I was preggo with my son 9 years ago.. I'm trying NOT to take prescription meds honestly.. but ginger ale, crackers.. none of that is helping. I woke up @ 4am ready to hurl and my stomach just would NOT settle. :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden said:


> Morning!!! My test is darker today :D

:hugs: that's awesome! Definitely is reassuring! I tested for like a week or so after I got my first one!


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Holly feel for you. All i tried was Nux Vomica 6C and worked for me, but have you tryied ginger root? some swear by it x

afm tired, drained, cant be bothered head on today lol korben wrecking the lounge and ive no stength to clean atm x


----------



## Brynden

hollyw79 said:


> Brynden said:
> 
> 
> Morning!!! My test is darker today :D
> 
> :hugs: that's awesome! Definitely is reassuring! I tested for like a week or so after I got my first one!Click to expand...

Haha yea I gotta go out and buy more tests today so I can!!! They're just so darn expensive!!! But if this bean is gonna stick it's worth it!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Holly I wore seabands, and chewed ginger gum its strong but worked. My nausea is pretty much gone unless I dont eat on schedule.

Brynden post a pic :)

Debzie I wish my energy would come back Im still tired most of the day. My house is a train wreck, and laundry is everywhere lol.

Just curious how many Stay at home moms do we have? I wish I could but the cost of living in DC is ridiculous so I am a working mom.


----------



## hollyw79

I work full time.. and I'm actually the bread winner :cry: SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DO work from home- but I'm on the phone all day and not capable of being able to take care of a baby while I work as I am literally tied to the phone 8 hours a day. How much maternity leave will you get truth? I get 3 months paid which is great.. and then I can take 3 months unpaid.. which I'm seriously going to try and swing.


----------



## truthbtold

I work for the federal government so we dont get maternity leave we have to use accured annual or sick leave which I have none of lol. I empty out when I had Marcel in 2009, then for the wedding and honeymoon in 2010, and bedrest in december so I have little to no leave. Right now my plan is 4 months leave without pay. I guess you can say Im the bread winner to, DH makes good money but I make more lol.


----------



## Brynden

Wow - we have 9 months paid maternity leave here... we're paid 50% of what we made over the last year or so... However I'm a piano teacher and teach somewhat privately so I won't get that... I also work at our church right now 17 hrs a week, so I could get mat leave for that, but i plan to quit at the end of june haha... Anyways when we have the baby I plan to be a stay at home mom! DH works for the govt now and makes enough but is also looking for a youth pastor job for the fall! So maybe i'll teach a few students but hopefully from home!

Here's today's test...
 



Attached Files:







June2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## debzie

I am so lucky I work three shifts per week have done since I had emily I am a psychiatric nurse and work for our national health service I can take up to 12 months maternity leave made up of nine months paid and three unpaid. Maternity pay is not great but we will get by for the nine months. With emily i took a full year off but i had savings then and worked full time so my maternity pMay was more.


----------



## hollyw79

truth- that's a friggin SHAME that you work for the fed g'vt and get NO maternity leave! WHAT is up with that?!??! INSANE! that is sooo unfair! 

What I wouldn't GIVE to be a SAHM right NOW.. I feel freaking terrible :sick: 

Brynden~ great test! I am sooo jealous of 9 months! That is how it SHOULD Be.. babies are only little ONCE and I think that should be the standard!


----------



## Brynden

Actually now that i'm thinking...i'm pretty sure it's a year paid mat leave!


----------



## Brynden

And...that can be divided between the two parents...the dad can stay home 6 months if he wants to... but 6 months HAS to be used by the mom...the dad can't take the whole year...


----------



## truthbtold

I found out last year that Canada and the UK had better maternity programs then the US, its a shame but we can we do. 

Brynden the test is progressing nicely, what is your EDD so I can add you to page 1. 

Holly is an conspiracy lol the gov has great benefits package but the leave programs isnt made to benefit women at all. I signed a petiton a few years ago but I guess nothing came of it.


----------



## Brynden

EDD is February 9th I think...


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> Wow - we have 9 months paid maternity leave here... we're paid 50% of what we made over the last year or so... However I'm a piano teacher and teach somewhat privately so I won't get that... I also work at our church right now 17 hrs a week, so I could get mat leave for that, but i plan to quit at the end of june haha... Anyways when we have the baby I plan to be a stay at home mom! DH works for the govt now and makes enough but is also looking for a youth pastor job for the fall! So maybe i'll teach a few students but hopefully from home!
> 
> Here's today's test...

Getting darker now dont need to zoom on piccy :happydance:

My OH is thinking of looking for a job in Canada he's a truck driver, but think immore scared it will be expensive to live in Canada oppose to UK :wacko: and it be a big move total change of life


----------



## Brynden

I think it depends on where you move to in Canada for cost of living... I live in Manitoba which isn't that expensive...if you move west to Alberta or BC the cost of living goes up...


----------



## poppy666

Not sure what part its with this company https://www.hrtrans.com/careers/careers.asp :shrug:


----------



## Brynden

Looks like they have positions available in a few different cities... We live in Winnipeg, Manitoba... Actually my grandpa was a truck driver... I'm not sure how much they pay... but you could probably live almost anywhere seeing as you're driving anyway...


----------



## poppy666

With those different cities which would you say was the cheapest and a good area to live? It would just be OHs income for now till i got settled and found childcare n a job....


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy are you a SAHM? is the cost of living cheaper in Canada then the US?


----------



## Brynden

The cheapest would be winnipeg...that's where we live... DH doesn't really like it...but I think it's okay. It's VERY cold for half the year so you'd have to be prepared for that!! I think it's an alright city... I don't know what you're used to or what it's like where you live...what kind of things would you want to know? Edmonton, Alberta is more expensive but it is a little nicer. If you're looking at cost of living though, Winnipeg would be the cheapest.


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Poppy are you a SAHM? is the cost of living cheaper in Canada then the US?

Yes im lucky to be able to SAHM but can get lonely OH works away all week and home at weekends,

Brynden yes it can get cold here too lol, think id miss our NHS as we dont need insurance for medical assistance here like you probably do over there. I just want a nicer place to live and better quality of life, not so keen on the UK even tho i was born here and everyone says Canada is lovely, but wouldnt like to emigrate and find we worse off


----------



## Brynden

We have free healthcare here - companies usually provide insurance for perscriptions etc., but like hospital care, etc is covered my manitoba health. Our taxes pay for it.


----------



## poppy666

well thats good to know... ive written down where you live so can show OH when he's home, not sure what truckers get paid out there but must be ok cos a few over here have moved to Canada. Will keep you informed what happens.


----------



## truthbtold

Lucky you poppy I wouldnt be bored at all lol I would be out and about everyday.


----------



## poppy666

weather permitting i do, but it can get very boring and lonely at times, but i cant complain more time to spend with LO and this one once born.


----------



## Brynden

poppy666 said:


> well thats good to know... ive written down where you live so can show OH when he's home, not sure what truckers get paid out there but must be ok cos a few over here have moved to Canada. Will keep you informed what happens.

Good stuff, let me know if you have any other questions!!


----------



## truthbtold

It is nice to bond with your kids, my cousin just told me I need to go back to work in 6 weeks I told her she was nuts, that isnt enough time to bond with a newborn, before dropping them into daycare.


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> well thats good to know... ive written down where you live so can show OH when he's home, not sure what truckers get paid out there but must be ok cos a few over here have moved to Canada. Will keep you informed what happens.
> 
> Good stuff, let me know if you have any other questions!!Click to expand...

Thanks i'll probably have a list in a few months :haha:



truthbtold said:


> It is nice to bond with your kids, my cousin just told me I need to go back to work in 6 weeks I told her she was nuts, that isnt enough time to bond with a newborn, before dropping them into daycare.

I couldnt go back to work after 6 weeks your right its not long enough,but do feel for mothers who got no choice must be hard.


----------



## truthbtold

I know I feel for them too.


----------



## Brynden

truthbtold said:


> Brynden the test is progressing nicely, what is your EDD so I can add you to page 1.

EDD is Feb 9th and it was our 12th month ttc, MC month 7 and 2nd month on soy


----------



## truthbtold

Added it.

What are we eatting today ladies. I dont know if you all have Hooters where you are but they have the best chicken ever!


----------



## poppy666

Ive just had a bit of steak pie, potatoes and pea's


----------



## Brynden

I had a granola bar, yogurt, a banana and eggs for breakfast...now I'm deciding what to have for lunch...could be leftover pizza


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies...I've had to register with a new GP as I'd moved and never bothered switching :wacko: Appointment next Wednesday think once I'm booked in with the surgery they will sort out an ante-natal appointment.

I'm becomming a POAS addict....just want the lines to go darker..here's todays with FMU on an Asda 15miu test.

Brynden....are you my Bump Buddy :hugs:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_58D4CA70-20B6-42A8-142F-FC2CFE0CC083.jpg


----------



## debzie

Today I have had no major food cravings but have been naughty and eaten prawns made myself a salad for lunch and just had a jacket potatoe. Been drinking milk today which has helped with the heartburn. Haven't felt sick alk day know for a fact though if this keeps up i wont see it as a blessing it will majeme worry more. 

Just before we decided to try again I looked at jobs on canada and new zeland filled in all tje entrance forms and had enough points with my job alone. We will see what happens idealy wanted to go beforw emily started school.


----------



## poppy666

lol debz you wanting to emigrating too....

Glowstar thats getting darker :happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

yeah we were talking about it a lot and filled out the entrance questionnaires for both. I would miss my mam and dad so much and my family, OH is not that close to his family so he would not care. 

I agree glowstar they are getting darker I remained a poas addict until I had early scan havent taken one since.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Deb, glad you feeling better, lol we feel better and Holly gets sick...aww we will be in the second tri before we know it.


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar said:


> Hi Ladies...I've had to register with a new GP as I'd moved and never bothered switching :wacko: Appointment next Wednesday think once I'm booked in with the surgery they will sort out an ante-natal appointment.
> 
> I'm becomming a POAS addict....just want the lines to go darker..here's todays with FMU on an Asda 15miu test.
> 
> Brynden....are you my Bump Buddy :hugs:

Yay! I'll add you as mine too!! What are you having surgery for??


----------



## debzie

Lol Brynden we call our doctors (gp) offices surgery's should really update my sig with my bump buddies. 

Yeah typical truth we both feel better turned 8 weeks I just hope I have not spoke too soon. Poor Holly just think it did not last to long for us. x:hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Haha got it! Thanks debzie! That makes alot more sense!


----------



## truthbtold

My sickness usually last until week 12 now I dont know weather scared or happy lol


----------



## Glowstar

I've never had any sickness with any of mine (thankfully!) I'd be such a baby if I was sick....you ladies are brave! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

I *hope* it eases up some for me- I don't want it to go away- it IS a reassurance.. but enough that I can function. I'm having a real problem trying to work :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Kind of stuck between the devil and the deep blue sea.....I suppose no symptoms can be a good thing but it's also nice to have some kind of symptom....just not the icky ones! 
I wish the cramping would stop :wacko: it's not as bad today but still there.


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar~ i'll trade the :sick: for the cramping :thumbup: the cramping SHOULD should ease up some for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

I'm cramping too.... it just worries me.... its not that bad and it comes and goes but still!!!


----------



## Glowstar

It is worrying Brynden but I keep reading it's normal for a lot of people. I do think mine isn't as bad today...it comes and goes...dull cramps, not painful just aware of them.


----------



## hollyw79

Cramping is SUPER normal and common- it was the only symptom I had with my son until the nausea hit around 7 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im still cramping on and off x


----------



## Brynden

I keep thinking I'm gonna go to the washroom and find AF with random cramps...they're not as bad as AF so it's weird... I felt a gush of something earlier...but it was just clear cm


----------



## poppy666

lol i still knicker check cos my watery cm :dohh:


----------



## Brynden

Haha! Good to know it's normal then! DH is out right now buying me 2 frer's and 2 digi's :) Yay!


----------



## debzie

The cramping is normal mine were as strong as af cramps down into my thighs the works. Then at six weeks started to get back ache again like af. I too knicker check just because of the amount of. cm sometimes (tmi) now at 8 weeks its constant achey stretchy cramps.


----------



## Brynden

Alright... I'm trying not to worry about the cramps then :)


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks ladies, you've really put my mind at rest, suppose it's been so long I don't really remember them last time. They aren't as bad though. And yes I am a frantic knicker checker :haha: I just feel 'wet' all the time!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, Its pancakes and bacon time! I must say I feel great again, so weird I am use to my head being in the toilet 70 percent of the day. But this time nothing.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: I felt fine when I woke up which is a first for this week and I actually was a smidgen worried but VOILA :sick: I had a cinnamon raisin bagel for breakfast and thought it was going to be ok.. but it feels like it might not stay down for long :cry:

I bought sea bands ginger gum yesterday- didn't help. None of the natural stuff I've tried has done anything.. I ordered the sea bands things that you put on your wrist.. should get that in a day or 2 to try... 

I'm soooo ready to be out of the 1st tri.. for both peace of mind AND easing of symptoms! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Truth~ 

I wanted blueberry pancakes for dinner last night actually... but couldn't find the energy to whip them up! Sounds good though!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol emmmm blueberry would have been good. Sorry your still feeling ill, hopefully by week 8 you will feel better. 

The ginger gum worked well for me, sorry it didnt help you.


----------



## debzie

felt ok for most of the day then nearly threw up in the supermarket when I went to buy groceries, went all hot and dizzy but only once today so I am defiantly see light at the end of the tunnel. For the past few days I have noticed that I have not eating anything hot, I am living on sandwiches and salads thats all I want. Bought carrot cake today with cream cheese frosting and it tasted delicious. Have you noticed though how everything tastes better (or worse) or is it just me. x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
stoppy by to say "HI" and send you some "HUGS" :hugs:

hope you're all doing well. have a great weekend!


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> felt ok for most of the day then nearly threw up in the supermarket when I went to buy groceries, went all hot and dizzy but only once today so I am defiantly see light at the end of the tunnel. For the past few days I have noticed that I have not eating anything hot, I am living on sandwiches and salads thats all I want. Bought carrot cake today with cream cheese frosting and it tasted delicious. Have you noticed though how everything tastes better (or worse) or is it just me. x

YES! It's either SUPER appetizing or SUPER nasty! 

Carrot cake- omg- send me some!! :cake:


----------



## debzie

Hello Lisa how you doing thought I had not heard from you in a while so had a peek at your posts yesterday - you must have known lol. Have you any answers yet? what is happening?:hugs:

wish I could send you some holly it is.. cant describe it just soooo yummy. :cake:

I have just done the baking soda gender test (bicarb of soda over here) for anyone who does not know its where you put a teaspoon of baking soda in a cup and pee in it. If it fizzes you are predicted a boy and if it is still a girl. I know it is an old wives tale but I love doing this stuff. Its been a while since I peed on something I am having withdrawals.:rofl:

Mine fizzed like crazy ...............BOY...................


----------



## poppy666

I guess boy for you anyways Debz :haha: i may get OH to go shop later and try it before my scan tomorrow lol

Lisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa how you doing lovely?


----------



## LiSa2010

:haha: Im doing good. no answers yet. I had my FS appt last week but he wants to see if I get AF on my own first and then go from there.... good and bad at the same time but Im taking it as a good sign. makes me think he doesn't want to rush things and wants to diagnose me correctly... :thumbup: he did give me scripts for AF testing and if I dont get AF by July 1st I have another script to go in for blood testing that day. so Im all set right now Im just waiting for AF or July 1st :flower:

oh wow, a boy... :hugs:

who else has done the baking soda gender test.... I know I'll be doing it :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Lisa!!!!! I have been thinking of you often.

Ms. Nausea just reminded me that I am preggo. Geez I am nauseous


----------



## hollyw79

Deb~ I've heard of that baking soda bit.. I haven't tried it yet.. maybe I'll have to give it a whirl. Does it matter what time of day you do it or a certain # of weeks!?!? 

Truth~ I'm sorry you're not feeling so hot. It's a good and a bad thing, isn't it?!? 

I went into a reptile store today for my son... I know not to touch- but I near :sick: just walking in- smelled SO.FREAKING.BAD :sick:


----------



## poppy666

Ive just sent my OH to the shop and forgot to ask him to get baking soda :dohh:

Holly think your safe to try the test now :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Ok.. so basically I need to send my DH to the store for carrot cake AND baking soda! :thumbup:

Can't get the carrot cake off my mind! :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

Popping in on my phone as net stil down:( anyways any ideas on when heart visible on screen? I got a uti and I can't barely walk in agony with my back anyhow no heart beat yet:( I should be 6 w 6 d but I ve longer than 28 day periods and I also know I ov day 18/19 so in theory would make me exactly 6 weeks. She told me not to worry as a sack there and a fetal pole, now she wants to make me wait 10 days 2 days after my angel baby should have been born:(


----------



## debzie

Holly so sorry thats my fault on both counts.


----------



## spellfairy

Oh and I bought the test from the states off eBay for 3499 dollars and it worked. Was a boy. I hope to do another one this time.


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> Holly so sorry thats my fault on both counts.

:rofl: My DH thanks you! :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Did you chart spellfairy? Was going to have a peak. I,be gone by my ov date as ovulated early this time so 28 day cycle would be wrong for me too. X


----------



## spellfairy

I hAd my at 16 April ov test had two lines on 4 th I'm just wanting to know if any one had scan at 6 weeks and noheartbeat yet


----------



## debzie

Spell after I had my scan and they measured my back 8 days I found this quote....

Fetal Pole
A mass of fetal cells, separate from the yolk sac, first becomes apparent on transvaginal ultrasound just after the 6th week of gestation. This mass of cells is known as the fetal pole. It is the fetus in its somite stage. Usually you can identify rhythmic fetal cardiac movement within the fetal pole, although it may need to grow several mm before this is apparent.

The fetal pole grows at a rate of about 1 mm a day, starting at the 6th week of gestational age. Thus, a simple way to "date" an early pregnancy is to add the length of the fetus (in mm) to 6 weeks. Using this method, a fetal pole measuring 5 mm would have a gestational age of 6 weeks and 5 days.

So I would say that you are bang on for 6 weeks and lil baba needs to grow a mm or so until you can see the heartbeat. Were they concerned.


----------



## poppy666

*IM HAVING A LITTLE GIRL​*:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby girl 005.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8









baby girl 007.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









baby girl 009.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Glowstar

OMG AMAZING SO PLEASED FOR YOU

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Cant believe it after 4 boys... just hope it stays girl and dont grow a winkle :haha:


----------



## debzie

My prediction was right so so so pleased for you poppy. I'm still waiting for the midwife here. X


----------



## hollyw79

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought you were having a girl too!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

SO happy for you hun! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Spellfairy some ladies on here havnt see hb till week 7 or later on some sites, you have the sac and pole sweetie so bet you at next scan bubba be there flickering away :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I knew it.....so happy for you. Smiling at my cell phone.


----------



## poppy666

Your turn next Truth :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

I hope so. Please take the baking soda test just to see what happens.


----------



## poppy666

I will tonight need to buy some lol


----------



## truthbtold

I'm gonna be checking back....I'm off to the movies with Dh.


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy the movies see you when you get back xx


----------



## LiSa2010

yay congrats on your little girl poppy!!!! :happydance:

:hi: spell, i hope you're doing well.. I hope you hear the hb at your next appt :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Well midwife appt went well took bloods and she will try and ring Monday with an date for my 12 week scan. She has my edd as 10 th Jan from lmp took into account my 31 day cycles. Going to be shared care with obgyn consultant with having previous problems and c section. 

Felt terrible again today really sickly. Has not stopped me eating. Has sweet n sour battered chicken with fried rice from our local Chinese take away. M m m m.


----------



## poppy666

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm debz that sounds nice... glad everything went well at midwives x


----------



## Brynden

Congrats poppy on the little girl!!! Thats so exciting!!


----------



## Glowstar

Glad everything went well with the Midwife Debz......won't be long till your 12 week scan now :thumbup:

Well I am 4 weeks and 1 day :haha: so technically 15dpo so I did another digi as the one I did at 10dpo said 'pregnant 1-2' not sure why but I do find it comforting that everything is at should be and HCG levels are increasing properly...here's todays digi...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/CameraCapture-328325c1-6b6b-4139-a26c-38145a6d25a6-1.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww Glowstar what a sight :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Brynden

Oh yay for the digi Glowstar! Makes me want to take one too!!!


----------



## debzie

Glowstar that is so good even a week after my bfp and i got that at 14 dpo my digi still said 1-2 weeks. X


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww thanks ladies...makes me smile to look at that Digi :blush: On the flip side I suppose everyones body produces HCG at different rates so suppose doing the digi's can cause more worry than good. 

Feeling fine...frequent weeing has started...up twice through the night and woke up this morning with backache and a really sore bladder....like I'd been holding it for ages. Apart from that and sore boobs....feel great :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

Glad to hear your feeling well Glowstar! I was up to wee twice last night too! I'm nervous to take a digi...I want it to say 2-3 weeks so badly so maybe I should wait a little longer... have you been taking any other pregnancy tests?


----------



## Brynden

Hey Glowstar - I see on you chart, you're taking B6...I was taking it through my whole cycle and am still...i've heard it isn't good to stop if you've already been taking it...how much are you taking daily and are you planning to take it through the whole pregnancy or when are you going to stop?


----------



## Glowstar

I only take 10mg per day but am still taking it but have switched to a pregnacare tablet as it has b6 and folic along with other good stuff. X


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry forgot to say yes have taken loads of tests!!! They are all nice and dark!!


----------



## Brynden

Yay for dark tests!! I've been taking 50 mg B6 and I'm not sure whether I should stop or not...

Took a digi this morning - it's now my pic! :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww lovely piccy sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

Lovely pic Brynden, looks like that baby is making a happy home. x

Went shoping today to see if I could find some jeans to wear I know I had some when I was pregnant with Emily that I wore at the beginning that had an adjustable waist, cannot fine any anywhere so will have to do some more internet shopping. Ordered a doppler, angel sounds one, was dead against them but I think it will be good for Emily to hear the heart beep as she calls it lol.

I am still soo full of gas its uncomfortable, the midwife on sat says that it is perfectly normal doesnot matter what I eat I am like a balloon. I am dreading trying to get into my uniform for work tomorrow. Blouse and trousers know the top will be gaping and the trousers will not fasten.


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo Brynden :happydance::happydance: lovely pic!!

Debzie - H&M have some really nice maternity clothes and they are really reasonable :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

OH is back this week and so will ask him to take me shopping. Think our closest H&M is at the metro centre, bound to get something there thanks Glowstar. x


----------



## Glowstar

Are you in Newcastle? do a Google search Debz, there seem to be alot of H&M's opening up around here recently so there might be one closer :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies, I hate Monday's, I am so sleepy my 2 year old kept me up half the night breaking my rest for no good reason at all. :sleep:

Glad to see everyone is doing well.


----------



## poppy666

Same here Truth, well no korben decided to let mummy get settled in bed for 30 minutes then he was sick all over the bed and filled his nappy full of watery yuk :nope: Had to clean him and change bedding around 1am.... He totally fine now.


----------



## truthbtold

Glad he is feeling better! I hate when they mess the bed lol so gross. 

I love H&M! I dont own any of there maternity clothes yet.


----------



## Glowstar

Euuugghhh...sick and poo :sick: hope he is better now :winkwink:

Well after two weeks of Diarrhea I am now constipated as hell :rofl: can't win :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

loli hated the constipation especially the really bad cramps...

I cant see H&Ms maternity wear advertised on their website?


----------



## truthbtold

Aww glowstar lol, well Im still gassy so maybe thats next for you!


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar I've found that eating an apple a day really helps with the constipation


----------



## truthbtold

Ladies, just curious has anyone brought any baby items yet? 

Poppy you know the gender did you go Pink, Purple, Red crazy yet?


----------



## poppy666

Not bought anything yet, too scared they may say boy at my 20wk scan :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

That is difinitely a girl Poppy so you can relax lol. No way thats changing. I went girl crazy last time. It was so much fun to shop for girls stuff instead of boys. Relax and enjoy it, keep the receipts if that makes you feel better lol.


----------



## poppy666

May buy a dress at the weekend lol but she a winter baby so will have to watch what i buy atm. Im dying to buy just been scared to. Dont even know what to do with a girl :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

LOL I kept thinking the same things. I started with just onesies, handbands, socks, tutus lol, sleepers & nightgowns.


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Will go pink crazy after my 20wk scan i think...


----------



## truthbtold

Did I already add that date to page 1?

What did DH think about getting a little girl?


----------



## poppy666

He cried in scan room with me :rofl: yes date added x


----------



## truthbtold

:rofl::rofl: that is so cute!


----------



## debzie

I am here if you need any advice on girls. Having said that mine is a tomboy. I haven't bought anything yet will have to look first as what I saved from emily. As I didnot know what i was having with her i think i have tonnes of newborn stuff that's neutral. I am not going daft this time around Emily did not wear some of the stuff we bought before she grew out of it. 

Will Google h&m there may be one closer I live county durham glowstar but i love the metro centre.


----------



## Glowstar

I've got 2 girls but mine are teenagers now.....so moody...growing boobs and having periods :wacko::haha::haha:

Well after having constipation all day I've reverted back to Diarrhea :wacko: can't win....can't seem to eat anything without getting a dodgy bottom :coffee:


----------



## Brynden

Haha Glowstar I totally understand I felt constipated yesterday but this morning that was definitely not the case!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for that Glowstar got loads to look forward to :haha: when i was in 1st Tri my bowel were either in pebble planet or running to the toliet lol


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: ladies...I here ya on the bowel movements!!! I never had this with the others....only a boy would make me suffer with piles :rofl::rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Ok ladies i have two girls names and im torn between the two so honest opinions. They unusual so you may not like them :haha:

Savannah Rose

Serenity Rose


----------



## hollyw79

I'm a HUGE fan of the first one- I actually wanted Savannah myself but my DH's cousin had a baby a few months ago and chose Savannah.. different middle name- but I ADORE it!!! It sounds so sweet! LOVE IT! That's my vote! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I love them both :dohh: Savannah is getting more popular ive noticed. I had Destiny Rose in my head for so long i got bored of it so thats out now.


----------



## truthbtold

Team Savannah Rose!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Truth you got a name in mind for your girl? :winkwink:

Holly your boy? :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Mischa Alexandra or Makaela Alexandra


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooo hard chose i love both those names, your stuck like me with two names :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ I don't think Savannah is SUPER common.. I've heard it before.. but not very often.. so I think that's actually a good balance! :) 


Truth~ I like both of them but there is just something about the 1st that stands out "more" to me- I realllllllly like it! 


*I* am hoping for :pink: as I already have a son. My son would tell you differently though- he doesn't know I'm preggo yet- but he told me not too long ago if I ever have a girl- he's telling the hospital to put the baby back in! :rofl: 

Some of my front runners.. for a girl~ Lyla or Ansley .. not sure of middle names. For a boy~ NOT.A.CLUE. Which means boy, right :haha: 

I keep "feeling" it's a girl- referring to the baby as a girl.. but gosh knows I could be 100% wrong! Is it 14-16 weeks yet!??!?!?!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol holly I know the feeling with a 7 year old I wanted ds2 to be a girl so bad I wanted to cry when they said boy at 15 weeks but I looked up at my husband and his smile was priceless. He never thought he would have a son since his family is all girls. My first ds is from a previous relationship. This time I go back and forth some days I feel its a girl then others boy. But if it is a boy his name will be Jeremiah Kingston.


----------



## truthbtold

Oh and I Like Lyla


----------



## hollyw79

Truth~ that is how it is for me.. I am remarried and my son is from a previous relationship- so I know it would be great for my DH to have a boy. Did your older son feel threatened at all with a new boy?!? One thing I worry about is that my DH and my son are super close- and they're the "guys" - and I'm the girl- so I worry that my son is going to be jealous if we have a boy and they do "guy things" together. 

Actually- I am worried in general about how my son will feel. He will be 9 in August and he's had me to himself for a VERY long time. He's brought up concerns on whether I will still love him as much if I have another baby. Makes me SO sad :cry: We've told him for the past year or so that we wanted to have a child- so he is aware of the possibility- and I wanted to somewhat prepare him for it. 

That's another reason I want a girl- so that it's my son and my DH still one on one, ya know?

BUT- it'd be great for my son to have a brother too- lots of positives no matter how you look at it- but yes- I want :pink: :)


----------



## poppy666

Holly i like Ainsley lovely name...

Truth Jeremiah is such a grown up name its lovely x


----------



## truthbtold

My son will be 10 December 28th, but he was 7 when ds2 came along. He was really excited to have a little brother even with the 7 year gap they are super close. The two year old runs to his room every morning looking for him and he cries when the oldest leaves to go visit his dad. The oldest adjusted very well him and Dh still do things together and the little stays home with me. The only problem that may come later is sports. My oldest hates sports but the little one already shows an interest in football and basketball so the oldest may feel left out when that comes up but we will figure it out later lol.


----------



## hollyw79

That's relieving to hear! :) I am for sure worried about it and my DH and I have had quite a few discussions on it already. I think my son will be an awesome big brother though! One of my good friends has a similar situation to mine as well- so hearing another positive story is nice! :)


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Holly i like Ainsley lovely name...
> 
> Truth Jeremiah is such a grown up name its lovely x

Happy 17 weeks Poppy! :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Oh~ and I had my DH go to the store and get me 2 things!

1. Carrot cake :cake: :happydance:

2. baking soda.. I'll be peeing on some shortly! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

DOH!!! I spelt Ainsley wrong its Ansley your way :dohh: lol and thanks 17wks it goes fast after 12wks ladies x


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> DOH!!! I spelt Ainsley wrong its Ansley your way :dohh: lol and thanks 17wks it goes fast after 12wks ladies x

I actually like BOTH spellings~ wasn't sure which way I was going to go.. leaning more towards Ansley so it doesn't ever get mispronounced.. but we'll see! :)


----------



## truthbtold

I can't wait for the 12 week mark!! 3.5 more weeks to go.


----------



## poppy666

You all not got long then it will fly and you can all relax a bit better :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> DOH!!! I spelt Ainsley wrong its Ansley your way :dohh: lol and thanks 17wks it goes fast after 12wks ladies x
> 
> I actually like BOTH spellings~ wasn't sure which way I was going to go.. leaning more towards Ansley so it doesn't ever get mispronounced.. but we'll see! :)Click to expand...

I think over in the UK we would spell it more like Ainsley :shrug: but both look good x


----------



## truthbtold

Holly hurry and do the baking soda trick.... Poppy really needs to do it just to see if the darn thing is accurate lol


----------



## poppy666

I know i keep forgetting dont i? :dohh::haha:


----------



## Brynden

What is this baking soda thing? I think I missed something...


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden said:


> What is this baking soda thing? I think I missed something...

from Deb awhile back~ 

I have just done the baking soda gender test (bicarb of soda over here) for anyone who does not know its where you put a teaspoon of baking soda in a cup and pee in it. If it fizzes you are predicted a boy and if it is still a girl. I know it is an old wives tale but I love doing this stuff.


----------



## hollyw79

Well.. I just did it and it fizzled quite a bit at first- then slowed down to just slight fizzling.. so am I predicted :blue: then?


----------



## Glowstar

MMMmmmm maybe one of each :haha::haha: I might try it soon......I had a few conception readings and ALL of mine said boy...so might just wait and see if they were right :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I did the chinese gender thing and came back girl, but there is a few chinese gender charts, i did the one where you had to work out your chinese age and lunar month. Also the Ramzi method was right everything else said boy.


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies! My desire for pancakes is unreal I now eat them for breakfast and dinner lol.

Holly I dont know what to make of that lol.


----------



## poppy666

Mmmmm banana wrapped in a pancake with syrup on nom nom lol


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> MMMmmmm maybe one of each :haha::haha: I might try it soon......I had a few conception readings and ALL of mine said boy...so might just wait and see if they were right :winkwink:

:rofl: NO! I've already had 2 u/s.. there is only one! :) :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Good Morning Ladies! My desire for pancakes is unreal I now eat them for breakfast and dinner lol.
> 
> Holly I dont know what to make of that lol.

I think I'm going to need to have pancakes.. it's a food that keeps popping up in MY mind but I have yet to have any! I need to send my DH to the kitchen to whip me up a batch! :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I am at work sleepy now thanks to those pancakes :sleep::sleep:


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I am at work sleepy now thanks to those pancakes :sleep::sleep:

I work from home.. so that can be dangerous.. I'll go lay in bed "just for a minute" and then :sleep:

Happy 9 weeks to you too! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Aww Holly i dont look at tickers half the time i forget lol Happy 9wks Truth :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww thanks Ladies counting down to 12 weeks:happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 9 weeks :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies, all the talk of baby names has got me thinking will have to have a discussion with OH when he returns. When I was pregnant the last time the names were Connor James for a boy and Chloe Louise for a girl. I know not that adventurous, but I like them. As I may have said before my fave girls name id Megan but MIL has a dog called that. 

Happy nine weeks Truth the end of first tri is in our sights now.

I went back to work today after being on the sick for a week while I was spotting then a weeks holiday. It was hard, one of the other nurses on the ward ended up getting me a sick bowel as she thought I was going to hurl in the middle of the office. I nearly did. Tiredness really makes me feel worse, Emily awoke at 04.45 and I started work at 07.00. Not good. Dreading thursday too as I am on a late shift until 10pm, thats way past my bed time now. Discussed my shift patterns with the ward manager and he said he can be a bit more flexible and will not put me on lates after next week.


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs:Deb sorry your feeling bad, good things are waiting for you in the second trimester

I like Chloe!


----------



## hollyw79

Deb~ sorry you're not feeling 100% :hugs: that has to be so hard to work late when trying to deal with preggo symptoms! I have the worse MS in the morning and I of course work the early shift :/ There is no WAY I am switching to nights though!


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry your feeling rubbish Debz....sleep deprived, working and first tri and feeling sick is a lot to take. Hopefully if they help you out at work with your shifts things will get easier.

I have felt knackered this week. Almost falling asleep at my desk it's awful :wacko:


----------



## Brynden

Yup me too! I've been going to bed really early and having afternoon naps when I'm not working!


----------



## spellfairy

Lovely to see ur all getting on fab:)any news on lisa? Well i have nt been doin great with this kidney infection:( and the worry about not seein heart beat at 6wk is killing me. I have a app on mon, 10 bloody days wait:( my angel baby should be due sat so i wont have a great weekend and this. I think i should go in and demand a scan 2m, when i lost my last baby they told me to come even if i had bad hiccups (joke, but u know).


----------



## poppy666

I think you should demand one earlier too sweetie, the wait is the worst it killed me from week to week waiting for that scan. If not can you not get a private scan?


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 9 weeks Deb!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy, demand a scan or go to the ER and complain of pains lol


----------



## poppy666

Happy 9wks Debz :hugs:

Im worried about spellfairy hope she logs online today, the waiting is the worst x


----------



## hollyw79

Deb~ happy 9 weeks from me too!! :hugs:

Poppy~ I agree- the waiting is the worst. I hope Spellyfairy is ok too! 

I have my appointment tomorrow @ 9am .. I am praying sooooooooooo hard it goes well. this is my next biggest hurdle to be past when I mc last time- and also just based off what my doc said that most mc happen by 7 weeks.. so I'll be close to 8. PLEASE GOD let it be ok!!!! [-o&lt;

Question~ did you ladies feel your nausea was worse some days more than others?


----------



## truthbtold

I know but I think she will be fine, Most people dont see a heart beat until 7 weeks.


----------



## truthbtold

Yes Holly, some days I am fine others I am sick. Yesterday was a good day, today may be an off and on day.


----------



## poppy666

Holly i will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs: first time i went to see my consultant i asked what my chances was of having another mmc cos i was scared to death of being scanned, she said 25% before i scan you, then once i got scanned and beanie was there with hb she said 'now your risk has gone down to 3%' so made me feel a lot better, she also said 50% of miscarriages happen before week 6.


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Holly keeping everything crossed :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies happy nine weeks to me, mind you I look about nine months today so bloated, and got on the scales at work and I have put on 7lb in 4 weeks thats too much. I always have had to watch what I eat think I may have to lay off the cakes for a few weeks.

I tend to have good days and bad with the sickness and am wondering is it when the hcg doubles because it is every other day is a bad one, but being tired does make it worse.

Spell I would go to your doc and ask for an earlier scan say you have cramps or something, I know with my last pregnancy I was being scanned every two weeks and it was awful worst time of my life. 

Hope all is well Holly tomorrow I am sure it all will be. x


----------



## hollyw79

thanks ladies! :hugs: Yesterday I felt somewhat sick most of the day- the day before that really sick with throwing up and then just yucky all day. Today I feel the nausea but it's slight and not so bad. Soooo my mind is like "woah- I hope everything is ok!!!" 

I am hoping that with everything like my betas and u/s and the h/b @ 5w6d that everything will continue to go well. I think I'll feel a lot better after tomorrow. I wish the u/s was TODAY!!!! 

I am for sure getting a doppler- I know it's still a little early so I know to be aware that I may not find the h/b right away- but if everything goes well tomorrow- I am getting one. I feel like even though I know it won't prevent anything ~ that if brings peace of mind and relaxes me- then it will be worth it! 22 hours to go!!!


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> Thanks ladies happy nine weeks to me, mind you I look about nine months today so bloated, and got on the scales at work and I have put on 7lb in 4 weeks thats too much. I always have had to watch what I eat think I may have to lay off the cakes for a few weeks.
> 
> I tend to have good days and bad with the sickness and am wondering is it when the hcg doubles because it is every other day is a bad one, but being tired does make it worse.
> 
> Spell I would go to your doc and ask for an earlier scan say you have cramps or something, I know with my last pregnancy I was being scanned every two weeks and it was awful worst time of my life.
> 
> Hope all is well Holly tomorrow I am sure it all will be. x

I weighed myself too- I had to halt all activity per the doctor- even walking- and I'm not happy that I've gained weight. BUT- what can ya do? I just ate the last of the carrot cake :rofl: I'm sure that didn't help! 

I was wondering the same thing about the sickness- :shrug:


----------



## spellfairy

i went over today as i was concerned about my kidney infection... the wee blighter WAS BEATING AWAY LIKE A GOOD ONE I EVEN HEARD IT:) no blood clots like last time so thats good news. i feel better now phew.... i might even do the soda test now. for sure iam doing the usa predictor test its $35 dollars as it was accurate at 9 weeks last time, turned green for a boy...

GIRLS THanks for your SUPPORT!!!>


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news Spellfairy you heard heartbeat :cloud9::happydance::happydance: now try relax lovely :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs:Whoo Hooo! I knew everything would be fine 6 weeks was a little too see a heartbeat.


----------



## spellfairy

i done the soda test and it was quite still grrr as long as its healthy but i d love a boy as we both have girls lol... awww the pink and dresses and i wont have to buy a bigger house.


----------



## Glowstar

Awww that's brilliant Spellfairy....:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy I will gladly mail you my terrible two year old, he is such a meany right now lol


----------



## poppy666

Spellfairy did you get a scan piccy? could try the Ramzi method if you have a scan before 8wks x


----------



## debzie

Awww spell I'm so pleased you heard the heartbeat. Least you can start relaxing alittle now. X


----------



## spellfairy

truth send him dhl LOL i had a wee foster boy over easter ! was a wee dreamboat:) i take no prisoners all kids are good for me LOL... 

poppy i did get a wee scan its tiny!

Debzie thanks pet i have calmed and saturday when i go to visit my baby on his edd i will have a little ray of sunshine


----------



## poppy666

They say if :baby: to the right its a girl and left if a boy, was right for me x


----------



## hollyw79

Awesome news spellfairy! So did your EDD get changed or your dates?? I am so happy that everything looks great! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy looking at my ups pic it looks like from where the placenta is forming on the left Im having a boy.


----------



## poppy666

I thought yours was to the right?


----------



## Brynden

Hey Poppy - I saw one of those H&R Trucks while driving to work yesterday and thought of you! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy looking at my ultrasound looks like a placenta is forming in the lower left corner the bean is on the right but Ramzi method is based on placenta location


----------



## truthbtold




----------



## poppy666

Hmmm it still looks right to me.
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Brynden said:


> Hey Poppy - I saw one of those H&R Trucks while driving to work yesterday and thought of you! :)

lol your always gonna think of me now seeing them :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Looking at yours it does look similar lol see now you have me gender obsessed lol


----------



## poppy666

lol try this https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## Brynden

poppy666 said:


> Brynden said:
> 
> 
> Hey Poppy - I saw one of those H&R Trucks while driving to work yesterday and thought of you! :)
> 
> lol your always gonna think of me now seeing them :haha:Click to expand...

Haha yup it's funny cuz I had never heard of that company before and now I saw them. The truck was from Alberta (which is like an 8-10 hr drive away) but he was driving through the city of Winnipeg


----------



## truthbtold

It says girl

It was wrong for angel baby girl, said she was a boy lol

It was right for DS2


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> lol try this https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

says :blue: again for me! 

so the baking soda & chinese gender predictor say :blue:

according the u/s pic :pink:


----------



## truthbtold

This stuff sucks guess we better wait another two/three months


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> It says girl
> 
> It was wrong for angel baby girl, said she was a boy lol
> 
> It was right for DS2

It was the only one that said girl for me, other chinese charts that didnt convert your age or lunar month said boy for me, i bet its a girl :cloud9:

Holly i guessed boy for you from your scan piccy ( wasnt bubba on the left?) hope im right :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ here is a pic of my u/s from 5w6 day...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-123.html


----------



## poppy666

Yours same as mine and truths gonna bug me now who's was on the left :haha: wonder if it was Debz lol


----------



## hollyw79

I think it was Deb.... I'm curious to see if I'm having a boy or a girl.. wish I knew now! They need to start implementing better tests to find it out sooner :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lol will you all be waiting till 20wk scan to find out or paying for gender scan at 16wks?


----------



## hollyw79

If I don't get a scan sooner than 20 weeks after this next one tomorrow- I'll be going and paying for one!!!!! I'm with a FS right now- if tomorrow goes well- I go back to my OB- so I have no clue when/if he'll do the next scan!


----------



## poppy666

They say dont go earlier than 16wks for accurate sexing due to swelling of both genders parts so look similiar before then :shrug:


----------



## hollyw79

Ahhhh ok- so that means I'll go 15 weeks bc I'm soooo impatient and want to scoot in there just a LITTTTTTTTTTTLE sooner :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: i tried booking at 15+4 days but a lot of places said no cos if they couldnt see what sex it was it would of cost me another £90, but if i went at 16wk id get a free scan if baby didnt co- operate so did my head in waiting another week pmsl


----------



## hollyw79

ahhh lol, then yeah~ I'd wait it out. I think some of the places truth showed me say 14 weeks as the earliest here. :shrug: we shall see.

What does "psml" mean?? I see it EVERYWHERE And have no idea! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

pmsl = piss myself laughing lol 14wks is good, dont think you'd get anyone here do that early.


----------



## hollyw79

THANKS! :thumbup: I feel like a new woman knowing what PMSL means! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Bet you say it a lot now :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

right now actually :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

PMSL :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

You nutter :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

:saywhat: ME?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

chocked on my coffee with that lol my OH wanted to know what was so funny :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

:thumbup: Happy to help with the spewing of :coffee: :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol Holly we are going to wait until 16 weeks lol we can do it. That way we know there right 14 weeks is too early. The place I'm going said no appointments before 16 weeks.


----------



## spellfairy

hollyw79 said:


> PMSL :rofl:

Lmao rotflmao


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Lol Holly we are going to wait until 16 weeks lol we can do it. That way we know there right 14 weeks is too early. The place I'm going said no appointments before 16 weeks.

Well- in the scheme of things- 2 more weeks isn't THAT bad. 1/2 way there :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

I just finished cooking dinner just the smell of it makes me want to barf. Italian is not my friend today however I can't wait for dessert to finish baking. Apple pie and butter pecan ice cream yummy.


----------



## hollyw79

oooooh that pie sounds yummy!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Ack girls all my good news yesterday then last nit bang loadsa period like blood on wipe:( this is around same time as it happened last time:( seein and hearing heartbeat was fab yesterday but when i start celebrating, i am put back in my place. I have not been takin my baby asprin as from the bad reports. Took some ther now, wish i knew what to do.


----------



## Glowstar

Hope you are OK spellfairy :hugs: maybe it's just a little bit of blood caused by the scan? Phone the EPU asap.


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Ack girls all my good news yesterday then last nit bang loadsa period like blood on wipe:( this is around same time as it happened last time:( seein and hearing heartbeat was fab yesterday but when i start celebrating, i am put back in my place. I have not been takin my baby asprin as from the bad reports. Took some ther now, wish i knew what to do.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I stopped baby aspirin myself as I was one of those people that it was actually hurting.. my FS had me stop immediately when we saw a small area of placenta separation.. thankfully it healed.. but goes to show- it's not right for everyone. I know it's scary.. but don't assume the worst yet my dear! Are you going to go back for a scan??


----------



## spellfairy

I meant to say i was seen, heartrate 120-130 i think. Dunno how i am bleedin, forgot to say i was in a car accident yest to but it was a wee bump from behind, in middle of movin to so bed rest for me.


----------



## hollyw79

How many hours from now is that??? I think we have different time zones


----------



## spellfairy

Forgot to say i d been in an accident:( well babys heart stil going at 120-130 i think. So that pleases me. Holly cos were same edd ur story scared me. But now i am gettin back on it and hopin this baby is ok.


----------



## poppy666

Glad babys hb fine sweetie, ive read in 1st Tri ladies bleeding a bit after scans maybe just an irritable cervix, has the bleeding calm down now?


----------



## spellfairy

Holly i came off asprin cos ur story scared me so i went to everyother day and it got less, back on them now to help this bleeding.


----------



## spellfairy

I didnt have a internal a normal scan. Had one 7 days ago and external yest and now today, i wont be happy until i get passed 20 weeks.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope everything works out fine Spellfairy


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: spell, I hope everything is okay with :baby: :hugs:

truth, when are you going in for the stitch?

:hi: everyone, hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Lisa, How are you? We are always thinking about you here.

I go in on the 24th at 6am. Im counting down.:nope:


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Holly i came off asprin cos ur story scared me so i went to everyother day and it got less, back on them now to help this bleeding.

wellll.. the thing about baby aspirin is it can be hit or miss. I don't think baby aspirin is going to help the bleeding though, will it?? From what I understand it gets blood to flow more freely. Did your doc just advise to start it back up?? I'm glad the h/b looks good hun! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hi Ladies~ just got back from my u/s.. thankfully all is well! THANK YOU GOD! 

If you want~ you can read my update and see a pic in my journal~ 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-145.html

I am just SOOOO Thankful!


----------



## poppy666

Awww Holly your little :baby: getting bigger lovely piccy :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww I cant see Holly's scan pic. I guess you uploaded it different. Im at work a alot of image website are blocked so if its flickr or something like that I cant see it.


----------



## poppy666

Truth can you see it now?
 



Attached Files:







holly.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww yes thanks Poppy. Such a cute little bean!


----------



## hollyw79

awww thanks Poppy! that's my little bean! :cloud9:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly did you find out the heartrate? Has your due date changed?


----------



## poppy666

Truth you looking at other gender methods :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Holly did you find out the heartrate? Has your due date changed?

I didn't get the actual heart rate.. he said it was nice and strong though. Maybe I should have asked. And he didn't mention any change in my due date either.. just that everything looked perfect and where it should be! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great news!


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, for sure! PHEW!


----------



## spellfairy

Your scan looks like mine ;)


----------



## truthbtold

Im so glad everyone in our group is doing well. I know Spellfairy will be fine also.


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy do you feel funny being at the beginning or a pregnancy when you should be done? I know I do sometimes I have to catch myself' I may say "McKinley what are we going to eat today" then I remember Im not pregnant with McKinley anymore. Sometimes I think im losing my mind.


----------



## spellfairy

I am due or i mean i should be having my wee man on sat but its like ground hog day even got the 6 weeks bleeding:( i have a better feeling about this baby but my instinct told me it wasnt ok. I miss him kickin me and il never forget him slipping into my hands:( my emotions are all over the place but hope this baby is ok.


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs::hugs: Late losses are hard. I think we will both be fine. We have a great support group here.


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww you ladies are great, have me all teary eyed at work lol


----------



## spellfairy

Massive hugs everybody;) we ll all be blubbering with all our horomones lol. Aw i ve had a crazy day with bleeding and getting my results of my finals.


----------



## Glowstar

Are you ok Honey???? :hugs::hugs:

Well I have managed to persuade OH to pay for a private Ultrasound scan before we go on holiday. It's not cheap £95 but I want to tell my girls on the 24th June...a couple days before we go, Of course the flipside is worrying something is wrong a couple of days before we go :wacko::wacko:
I am going to try and organise one for straight after my Midwife appointment on the 23rd June, I will be 6+6.


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar!! That's exciting that you're going for an early ultrasound! The earliest the private scan places will take you here is 8 weeks - so depending on when my doctor schedules me for one I might pay for one at 8 weeks...

How are you feelings? Are you having cramps still?


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar if your near Merseyside https://www.takeapeek3d.com/ do early scan for £65 :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah I saw that one Poppy but I'm Cheshire area so it's a bit far. Think I might go for Babypremier as they are in Cheadle.

I just want to go on holiday feeling relaxed. Brynden might be worth doing if they make you wait till 12 weeks like they do here :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I go away in 4wks i bet im a right knarky cow with the heat :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I have been at work just got finished.

Spell I started bleeding at 6+1 exactly us showed nothing around the baby said it was probably implantation bleeding as the embryo taps into some major blood vessels around that time that can cause some to leak out. Hope all is well hun.:hugs:

Poppy glad all is well and its a great pic.

All my gender predictions say:blue: scan pic, soda test and chinese 
Yeah poppy it me with the baba on the left its my avatar pic, I uploaded emilys which was clearly right.

I got my doppler today and couldnot resist a go. Did not get the baby hb but got the swoosh of the placenta, it was so soothing to hear.:happydance:

I have felt good today, no nausea just heart burn and wind.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh yes i remember now lol glad you havnt been ill today. I think i had to put doppler right down near my pubic bone early on cos it wont be far from the whooshing.. loads of lub on too x


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Deb! Glad you're feeling well for the most part! :hugs: 

That's cool that everything is pointing to :blue: for you.. I could see you getting :pink: just because! :haha: 

I feel like I don't have the foggiest idea of what I'm having! No hunches either way!


----------



## Glowstar

Brynden, forgot to say still have the cramps but not as bad they have been very mild today. 

I want one of the dopplers eventually. Which one did you all get?


----------



## poppy666

I got the Angelsound one, Amazon doing them for £12 atm which is a bargain


----------



## Glowstar

Wow!! That's cheap! Might have to invest in one x x


----------



## poppy666

They're really good i had one with korben but lent it out and never got it back. Everyone on here recommends them so yep get yourself a bargain cos they generally £20.


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar - glad your cramps are settling down...I had some pretty sharp twisty ones last night but today seems to be better...only a little bit this evening...they tend to be worse in the evening for some reason... Are you having any other symptoms?

When can you start hearing the heartbeat with a doppler?


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden~ I've heard you can hear it on a doppler as early as 8 weeks.. I just ordered one today.. and it says 10-12 weeks on it.. so I think until you're after 12 weeks it might be a smidgen difficult.. but still worth trying! I'm excited to get mine!


----------



## Brynden

Sounds interesting, I might have to look into them soon!


----------



## Glowstar

Hooray for Digi's....not sure why but it DOES make me feel better....5 weeks today and got this, this morning...came up super quick too!! :happydance:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/1006113.jpg


----------



## debzie

Glowstar that is some sight bet it put a smile on your face. X
I bought the angle sounds doppler too but not off amazon got it from ebay for £18 as they didnot have any in stock on amazon and I am so impatient. 

Holly at the moment I don't have a clue what I'm having either no feelings other than its a completly different pregnancy in terms of spotting and sickness I had more spotting and less sickness with Emily. X


----------



## Glowstar

Poppy, I can't see them on amazon for £12??


----------



## spellfairy

I am cracking up and just 2 days in bed, not allowed sex, no liftin no nothing lol. Cant believe i ve had 1 internal and 3 scans already. My emotions are every where at mo , bleedin, car accident, scans , angel babies edd, sittin in a&e and get a message to say i would be graduating with honours degree and to be honest i couldnt care less . So up and down this being pregnant after a loss, never to have that innocence again. I will be buyin a doppler as i kept sayin last time and my baby was dead inside for days. This time were all gettin our babies !


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar~ that's great about the HPT! :happydance: Definitely is relieving to see! :flower:

Deb~ I'm curious to see with the pregnancy symptoms being different. They for sure are for me too.. with my son I had cramping and was :sick: - sick as a dog- five months of non stop vomiting. With this one- I feel tired- my boobs hurt a heck of a lot more- and I'm definitely nauseous and I've thrown up- but it's not AS bad. *knock on wood* 

Spell~ :hugs: you've been through a lot already! That means the rest of this pregnancy better be smooth sailing for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Yay for the digi glowstar!!! I think I'll probably use my last one in the next few days too to get my 3+ :)


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar your digi looks great!!!

Good Morning ladies! 

Holly, I dont know about this pregnancy I really dont have a huntch either way, I am usually sick most of the first tri, so far this has been pretty easy going.


----------



## Glowstar

Spellfairy, congrats on your results!!! Well done!!

I felt the same with two previous pregnancies but carried them differently, both girls. This time mega sore boobs and def don't remember the cramps either. 

Got my early scan booked for 22nd June in the evening. I will be 6+5.


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar said:


> Poppy, I can't see them on amazon for £12??

Yes just looked, looks like they put price back up as it was a few weeks ago... Ebay next cheapest x


----------



## spellfairy

Good morning ladies xx

Well Iam still in bed:( my lovely fiancée brought me brekki in bed :) I m bit sad today as this is angel babies edd. Later I will muster up energy to get to grave and release a lantern in memory of him:) I must say I'm not to bad considering, I just know the wee dote is watching over me. 

My new house is still being renovated so iam still in old house with scarce furniture as all my stuff like sofa dining table etc is up at new one. All I need is my bed. Lol

How is everyone feeling. My bleeding has stopped so iam happy :)


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Spellfairy. Just keep remembering you have an angel watching over you. It give me a sense of peace. 

I have to go find me a bloat hiding dress to wear to a wedding tonight.


----------



## poppy666

Huge hugs Spellfairy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Lol I have a belly anyways lol u can borrow something of mine lol thanks pet., I know he is watching over and telling me to be positive and he just was too special so he has sent a lil bro or sister for me x


----------



## poppy666

Yes he be watching over his mummy and looking out for his brother or sister for sure :kiss:


----------



## Brynden

Hey ladies I got impatient and took my last digi today but it still says 2-3 weeks :( is that normal - I'm a little bit worried


----------



## debzie

Don't worry brynden that happened to me too never did get a 3+ just depends how concentrated. the hcg is. i was peeing all the time day and night so my urine was never concentrated enough. At the same time I got a 2-3 wks my beta hcg was 10,092. So don't worry. 

Spell my thoughts are with you hun today sending tonnes of hugs. Glad the bleeding has stopped. Would you have been due af? Perhaps it was breakthrough bleeding. X

Still playing with my doppler but not getting the hb. I know its still early. Had to break out the maternity jeans today because of my pot belly. Showed my mam and she said that I am huge. I can remember with Emily still being in my jeans until i was 5 months.


----------



## hollyw79

Spell~ my prayers are with you hun! I know this is a hard time for you! Soooo happy to hear that the bleeding has eased up! :hugs: 

truth~ hope you find something comfy to wear! I haven't tried on dress clothes in a couple of weeks.. I have a feeling they'll be tight! 

Brynden~ I don't know a whole lot about the CB ones like that.. they don't have them here in the US.. I agree with Deb though that there are a lot of factors that come into play and I am sure it's fine! :hugs: 

Deb~ I'm living in yoga/stretch pants right now.. I'm sure I won't make it much farther without needing maternity pants! Did you get an Angel Sounds doppler or a different one?


----------



## Brynden

Hmm that's interesting I was gonna go out and buy another one to try in a few days but maybe it's not worth it... How far along were you when u took the test debzie?

Thanks holly I'm trying not to worry!!


----------



## debzie

Yeah holly got the anglesounds doppler

Brynden I was just shy of six weeks and still getting 2-3 started worrying me so have not took another one since.


----------



## Brynden

I guess maybe I won't buy another one then... I don't wanna be disappointed again and worried... I just wanted to make sure my levels were going up cuz I don't think my doc will see me till ten weeks


----------



## Glowstar

Don't worry Brynden, I have read loads of stories of them not being accurate and Debz is a perfect example, I suppose they can cause more harm than good x


----------



## Brynden

Thanks ladies - I decided not to buy one for now...


----------



## spellfairy

Bry i would ask them to see u for an early scan.


----------



## Brynden

Ya...I'll see what my doc says...I'm sure they won't take me much sooner than 10 weeks though... :(


----------



## Glowstar

You can always pay for a private one :shrug: not sure if they do them in Canada like they do here but there are loads of private clinics offering them :winkwink: It's money well spent if it makes you feel better :winkwink:


----------



## Brynden

There's one private place I know of but they only take you at eight weeks and it's not like a real doctor place... It's one of those places that does 3D and 4D ultrasounds


----------



## Glowstar

Mine's not a Dr's office either...it's a private place :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Good morning ladies have not felt too bad this weekend oh been home so i have had plenty of naps and sleep in general and feel much better for it. Sickness only strikes when I get too hungry bit still keep going dizzy. On a better note got sick of waiting for my scan appt to come through so I rang. 29th June at 11.40 cannot wait. Two weeks and two days and counting. X


----------



## spellfairy

Great news deb;) have u had a scan yet?


----------



## truthbtold

I'm having a paranoid day since I don't feel pregnant anymore. No sickness. It's making me worried.


----------



## spellfairy

Somedays i feel like that:( we will never ever have carefree preg after what we ve been through.


----------



## Glowstar

ladies, i think i might be miscarrying. Just had a gush of watery blood and now bleeding.


----------



## hollyw79

Truth ~ I've had a few of those days too.. some days are worse than others. Can you get another scan to ease your mind??? 

Deb~ that's awesome that you have your next appt. date! it's right around the corner! 

Glowstar~ I'm sorry hun.. don't think the worst quite yet- 50% of the time bleeding is normal.... are you able to go to the doc and have them take a look??? :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Hollie,

Got to go to the early pregnancy unit first thing tomorrow morning and get my blood drawn. If the HCG is over a 1000 which I suspect it will be they will then do a scan to see what's going on. It seems to have tailed off now. Just a little bit of watery pink when I wipe :shrug: Not had any cramps or clots and I still feel very pregnant, ie sore boobs..weeing etc. I need an IC and it's as dark as yesterdays etc :shrug: Had a few sharp needle like pains in my cervix but that's it. The weird thing is I knew something was wrong this morning, don't ask me why. When I wiped I had minute bits of brown in my cm. I was worried but not too worried. I asked to take a half day at work and as soon as I got home I felt the gush....there was enough to fill a pad but it was watered down blood.
Suppose only time will tell :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar hang in there sweetie it could just be bubba burrowing further in and ive read sooooo many stories on here of bright red blood and massive clots and bubba ok :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Poppy :hugs:

I just feel in limbo now which is a horrible feeling :nope: it keeps tailing off and now looks more browny pink with tiny bits in it :shrug: I am not in pain but my lower tummy does feel like I've been doing sit ups and a bit AF like.
I suppose I always knew I was high risk because of my age. The thought of going through all the TTC business is depressing and thinking it might take another 8 cycles or more is even more depressing. OH came home from work to lie on the bed with me this afternoon as I was shaking and so upset.
The weird thing was I just didn't feel right somehow this morning but still have all my pregnancy symptoms...mega sore boobs...tests same colour as yesterday...just did a Digi...still 3+ but maybe that's because hormone levels will take a while to come down.
I asked to take a half day holiday....it was like my mind knew something was going to happen. I stopped at Costa for a Latte on the way home and standing in the queue I suddenly felt a warm wet gush. I went straight to the ladies and it was watery pinky/red blood enough to make my knickers wet. 
Got home more watery pinky/red blood. Which then seemed to stop. Got a panty liner on and nothing on it....only seems to be there when I wipe but not really red now. Feel like I am just waiting for 'it' to happen now which is horrible :cry:


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck Glowstar ....fxd for you. 

Holly I have an appointment Friday ....guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Glowstar

Truth my thoughts are with you :hugs: I am sure you will be fine :hugs: 
The worry of being pregnant is 100 times worse than actually trying to get pregnant. They say stress isn't good but seriously how can we not stress :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Truth the placenta starts taking over now so your body maybe already use to the hormones hence not as sick.... i was only nausea in week 8 and 9 then it went and i paniced but read about placenta x


----------



## truthbtold

I hope everything is okay poppy. I hope its just paranoia.


----------



## spellfairy

Glowstar :( x x x my heart is in my mouth thinking of you. X how do u feel


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar dont think its your age sweetie im with you in age, one of the members on another loss thread is also 40 and she had bleeding n spotting and everything was fine :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar!!! Don't lose hope!!! Are you gonna go to the docs???


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar~ I will for sure be praying that everything is ok hun! :hugs:

Truth~ I was eating my lunch this afternoon thinking about what you said and I was thinking the same thing Poppy was saying about the placenta.. I read quite a bit about it when I had that small area of placenta separation and that IS when the placenta starts to pick up. I'm glad you have an appt. this week though! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Hey Truth - Got my first doc's appt booked for June 29th so you can update it on the first page :) No ultrasound that day tho :(


----------



## debzie

Glowstar try not to worry too much I have had spotting and bleeding with all my pregnancies, the only thing that was different with my missed miscarriage is that the bleeding was bright red all the time not pinkish or brown. With Emily I got it at 5+1 with the mmc 5+6 and with this one 6+1. When I had an ultrasound on each occasion they sid all was well as the bleeding was not around the baby.? breakthrough bleeding or implantation bleeding. With this one it subsided within 4 days with Emily 4 weeks. It just so frightening when it happens. I really feel for you hun.

Spell yeah I had a scan at 6+5 due to the spotting saw fetal pole and hb

Truth funnily enough there have been times today when I did not feel pregnant, no nausea today or sore boobs feel normal.

Still cannot find the hb on this doppler either but I know it is early and I am a little chubby around the mid section.


----------



## debzie

Glowstar just been thinking if there is any pattern to when I start spotting and is is usually around the time I would have ovulated I suppose that does make sense as your progesterone levels will be lower just a theory? Hope all is well this morning I have been there so many times do know exactly what it is like. Update asap I will be stalking. x


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie - thanks so much for thinking of me :flower: When you say you bled what was it like? This was a sudden gush of watery pinky/red blood...followed by pinky blood but only when wiping. Had the same pad on all afternoon and all night and nothing on it. Just got pale (hardly any) brown discharge when wiping now...tiny little bits in it...like old blood.

Well slept OK...woke at 3.30am...prob just because stressed...went back to bed after half hour. Got to the EPAU this morning and taken straight away for blood to be taken to check my levels, get the results on Thursday afternoon but in the meantime have to go back Thursday morning for a 2nd blood draw so they can see if the levels are rising. Not sure when I will get the results back for this but got a sneaky feeling they will make me wait until Monday :nope:
If the levels are rising normally they will then get me in for a scan. 
The nurse was lovely and just explained to be prepared for a failed pregnancy but she said she was hopeful because the bleeding has stopped and I'm not in pain but I do feel like I have been doing situps :nope:
Now I just have minute amounts of pale brown discharge and only when I wipe. I suppose at the moment it's 50/50 which way this will go. I'm desperately trying not to get my hopes up but at the moment I still feel pregnant and had a VERY positive HPT this morning :shrug:
I've taken the rest of the week off work as can't bare the thought of sitting at my desk and people asking me what's wrong or waiting for more bleeding to start....flip side is I am now sitting in the house obsessing :nope:
I kind of feel awful that I am making all you ladies worry about yourselves :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Just thought I'd add that these are IC's I have taken over the last few days as I am a POAS-A-HOLIC, can't remember exactly which days but the 2nd to bottom one was done yesterday afternoon. The bottom one was done this morning after getting back from the EPAU so not FMU, what do you guys think :shrug:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_2D332938-49B7-0B76-DA18-C81307D26517.jpg


----------



## poppy666

I think the lines are lovely Glowstar.... surprised you not getting your blood results sooner, when i had mine done i was allowed to ring after 4pm for my results same day cos i was stressing. Im sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Well she just phoned me back (lovely lady) and said my HCG is 15822 which is excellent. She has booked me in for a scan on Monday morning at 8.30am. I forgot to ask if supposed to go for 2nd blood draw but should probably just go anyway. 
Just waiting now to see what happens next :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

That is great levels... I know when i had the 48hr bloods drawn at week 8 they were 15000 then only went up to 19000 with my angel baby, so your level is good for 5wks :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Glowstar those levels look great but yiu will have. togo back for the 2 nd ones then at least you will.know more by the weekend. My bleeding was much the same with emily as yours a gush then tapered off to just when i wiped then a wrek or so later anothet gush always pinky watery fading to brown. With my mmc it started brown then quickly became red but only when i wiped. This one I had one gush of pinky brown that faded within a few days to brown that was it. Stay away from google it drove me mad lol. Put your feet up this week and catch up on some tv or go to blockbusters that's how I got through the days before my scan. Oh and of course alot of positive support from these lovely ladies. X


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies. 

Its a so so day. Cant wait for my appointment on friday.


----------



## poppy666

Happy 10 weeks :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy. 6 more weeks to go before my elective gender scan!!! I will probably make my appointment soon.


----------



## hollyw79

your #'s and hpt's look great Glowstar!! I agree that you should definitely still go for the next round of bloodwork! Praying it all continues to go well! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 10 weeks Truth :hugs:

Thanks Debzie....do they have any idea what caused/causes it :shrug:
I will go back again first thing Thursday morning and hope I have the results same day or Friday. It's the not knowing one way or another :wacko:
I've just been to bed for a couple of hours to kill some time :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Good Morning Ladies.
> 
> Its a so so day. Cant wait for my appointment on friday.

Happy 10 weeks my dear! I know I'm feeling the same way- can't wait for my appt!


----------



## hollyw79

Yesterday was such a rough day for me- one of the ladies I follow that was a day ahead of me lost her baby yesterday :cry: It REALLY shook me up- I don't even know her yet I cried twice about it. Just a reminder to me ... makes me feel SO vulnerable and scared. I've already felt enough of that as it is so far-- but there never really is a "safe" point until you hold that baby in your arms. It doesn't matter how great of a person you are~ it can happen again. Makes me so unbelievably sad.

I had 2 bad dreams last night too- that I needed to go to the hospital ASAP to check on the baby and another that I was bleeding. Not pleasant at all. I was for sure checking the TP when I woke up this morning. 

I know I have NO reason to believe anything bad will happen- everything has gone GREAT so far- but I know it's not a guarantee either. It doesn't help that after having severe nausea for the last 3 days that it eased up some yesterday and today. 

I've been incessantly praying for the health of this baby that I am carrying~ please God let it all continue to go well!


----------



## truthbtold

Oh Holly the anxiety of pregnancy after a loss is horrible. None of us will feel any better until we are holding these little ones in our arms. 

When is your next appointment.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Oh Holly the anxiety of pregnancy after a loss is horrible. None of us will feel any better until we are holding these little ones in our arms.
> 
> When is your next appointment.

Thursday morning.. I can't WAIT! I was tempted to call and try and be seen tomorrow just to put my mind @ ease- but I know whatever will be,will be.. moving it ahead a day isn't going to change anything!


----------



## truthbtold

Are you getting an U/S?


----------



## hollyw79

Yup.. my FS offered to let me do one more before heading back to my OB and I FOR SURE took him up on the offer!


----------



## debzie

Happy 10 weeks truth. 

Holly so sorry you are feeling anxious I haf some really dark days a few weeks ago but they do pass. 

Glowstar I never dis get to know why I spot. It's either implantation or progesterone withdrawal bleeding. I did buy some progesterone cream and used a tiny amount think thats why I only spotted for days not weeks this time.


----------



## Glowstar

That's not long to wait Holly :hugs: 

Thanks Debz.....I suppose I am just in the waiting game now. Feel like I am sitting in the middle of a set of scales which could tip either way. We are going on holiday a week on Monday to Turkey and feel like I can't even get excited or do anything to pack until after this Monday is over. Will now have to worry that I will either be going on holiday straight after a MC or going and worrying the whole time because in a foreign country :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar i go Turkey in 4wks just having to sort insurance out for taking my injections out there pfft... i got a good feeling your going to be ok :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Anybody else taste buds are bland? I dont have a taste for anything right now


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar~ I'm for sure hoping that you go away with GREAT news!!! :hugs:

Truth~ I go through phases where I'm like that- where NOTHING sounds good- NOTHING at all.


----------



## Brynden

Awe Glowstar I'm really hoping your little bean is ok and that you can go away knowing everything is ok!!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol thats it Holly. I just ate to be eating.

I made my appointment for my elective ultrasound 16 weeks and 6 days (August 1st) let the count down begin lol


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: that's AWESOME truth!!! I can't wait til I get close to scheduling mine! I think I'll do what you do and schedule it when I get to around 10 weeks! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Yep and countdown the last 6 weeks. Then the next 4 weeks for double comfirmation. you have 1.5 week until you schedule yours


----------



## hollyw79

Oooooh you're making me excited! 

Definitely cheers me up to talk about POSITIVE things! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

We have to focus on the positive and not the negative!


----------



## poppy666

Not far now then Truth :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

That is SO true!


----------



## truthbtold

I know and its almost time for your 20 week scan!


----------



## poppy666

Yep just over 2wks, i be nearer 21wks when i have it lol


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy- feels like just yesterday that you were just @ 16 weeks! Time flies ! (sorta! lol)


----------



## truthbtold

Once you hear girl again go buy something pink please lol. 

Im in Limbo, Poppy are you buying a double stroller? DS2 will be just turning 3 when LO arrives but he still likes to ride in his stroller probably because we only use it at the mall or park. I dont know if I should invest in a sit and stand stroller or just make him start walking lol


----------



## poppy666

Gone quicker since i got passed 12wks and thought id relax, but now im waiting to feeling baby and getting paranoid that i havnt yet :dohh: ughhhh dont think we'll ever stop worrying x


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy that is definitely a girl let me tell you it took a long time for me to feel McKinley move but I felt the boys early. DH never got to feel her move because her kicks and punches at 22 weeks werent strong enough to be felt on the outside.


----------



## poppy666

lol i will buy something pink for deffo :haha:

Hmmmm korben will be 19mths and we already got a Quinny that dont get used much cos im always in the car apart from like you going the mall or park.. so was thinking of buying a easy fold down buggy for korben and using Quinny for newborn when me and OH go anywhere :shrug: dunno lol


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy what about when its just you, you cant push both of them lol


----------



## poppy666

I remember i felt korben at 18wks... think im more paranoid this time around, if id not lost one i know i wouldnt be like this. I can hear her through the doppler she's a mad head but just dont feel her x


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Poppy what about when its just you, you cant push both of them lol

Never thought of that :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

As long as you can hear her on the doppler she is fine. give her a few weeks she might just be a lazy baby lol


----------



## Glowstar

My first was a lazy baby and she was exactly the same when she was born :winkwink: She only really used to move in the early evening and even then it took a bit of coaxing from 20+ weeks. 
We will all be bald with worry soon :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

She must be lazy then and yes Glowstar you got that right cos i know once i can feel her if she has lazy days and not moving much i be in a panic again :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

My first leah was so lazy she never kicked. The one i lost was kicking me at 15-16 weeks he beat crap outta me ;). Boys are maybe more active. Iam watching baby hopes on tv and there are sad and nice stories:( really nice, saw a baby getting fed and i got a gushy feeling in my breasts , cant wait to hold and feed my baby:) today bit of brown blood but that means old blood? Holly so sad about ur friend:( i would break my heart if any of us loss, we have to think positive.


----------



## poppy666

Spellfairy im watching same program crying :cry:

Yes with this being my first girl im not use to no kicking at this stage so was making me paranoid, glad some of you already have girls to tell me they lazier than boys lol


----------



## hollyw79

I can't remember how soon I felt my son start to kick~ I was so naive and innocent- I didn't think twice about meeting ANY milestones! I was just preggo and that's it! 

Spell~ sounds just like old blood! I agree- it's soo upsetting when a loss happens. :cry: We better have NONE of that around here!!! 

So I got my doppler today :happydance:

I ended getting a HiBebe one where you can see the heart rate on the screen... well- I know its super early- don't know that I "heard" the h/b but a couple of times it jumped up to 159,161 then disappeared.. not sure if the doppler was acting funky or whether it was the baby moving around or WHAT. So, I didn't get to hear a steady h/b which I honestly didn't even expect- but hoping that when the #'s changed to 159 and then 161 right after that it was the baby passing by! One can hope!


----------



## truthbtold

Boys are so active even outside the womb.....I'm having a boy day ....my guts saying boy today lol this is going to be a long 6 weeks


----------



## poppy666

Try at 10wks Holly so your not worrying :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

So tempted pull out my doppler. Poppy what's the earliest you heard lo's HB?


----------



## poppy666

Im having a heartburn day grrrrrrr... never got heartburn so early with the boys


----------



## poppy666

With my last LO 10wks, didnt get a new one till i was around 12wks with this one. Was really low down in pelvic area tho.


----------



## spellfairy

Holly ur havin a girl, and u found it with that hb cos an adults isnt as fast so had to be baby ;) how much was urs? I am guessing the angel one doesnt have a lcd so u can see the rate?


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies,

I got the angelsounds one and it is just a hand held doppler with ear phones, not as posh as holly's. I still cannot find a heartbeat on mine, find the whooshy noise of ?placenta but then locate one of my pulses so I cannot hear anything else grrrrrrrr. Will keep trying.


----------



## Glowstar

I've got two girls and was 100% convinced the second was a boy! Felt a proper kick at 15 weeks and she moved, wriggled, contorted and kicked 24/7 after that. So different to the gentle sedate kicks if my first. Was shocked when they told me girl but their personalities outside the womb absolutely reflect how they are now. One is quiet and shy the other is confident and full of herself! 
If everything is ok with this one I will get a Doppler but might try and hold off until 12 weeks or I will probably just stress. 

How is everyone feeling today??


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar did you take B-vit with the soy? or anyone else cos need help on the Soy thread, few new people and i didnt take anything when i took Soy.


----------



## Glowstar

Yes I did Poppy...this cycle I took Soy, Vit B6 10mg, Folic Acid and also Maca 500mg :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Leave it to you then on Soy thread :haha:


----------



## debzie

I just took prenatals with the soy they do have some b vits on but within rda. Will have a peek in. 

Glowstar im feeling good today no nausia boobs. feel fine too just cannot stop eating and am so moody. Can't wait for Emily to go to preschool this afternoon as she is really trying my patience. Feels like bad pmt.


----------



## Glowstar

Cheers :thumbup::haha: Can't be bothered reading it today...how awful is that :wacko: Just the way I'm feeling today :nope:


----------



## spellfairy

5 soy 1 asp 1 folic on day 2,3,4,5 month before the month i got preg i think i took 7-8 soy tabs i went mad cos i gave up week after. When my oh got fever and chicken pox along with my exams we did not bed but the deed two days before ov test worked and taking a pile of soy lol.


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar that was a lot meds that lady was taking wasnt it? lol think best to drop those whilst taking soy incase something in there that counteracts against the soy :wacko: told her anyways


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies.....Happy 10 weeks Debzie! 

I have the doppler they use at the doctors office but with the heartrate read out. I may hold off another 12 weeks. 

The cycle I got my bfp on soy I was taking just soy.


----------



## Brynden

Poppy - I was taking 50mg b6 while taking soy and I'm still taking the b6 now


----------



## Glowstar

Poppy I know!!! bit of an overkill for first attempt :wacko:

Happy 10 weeks Debzie :thumbup:

Glad everyone feeling OK. I kind of feel OK-ish. Still spotting but only when I wipe and feeling a bit crampy today so making me feel down. The spotting has got little tissue type bits in it...still brown so still don't know what to think :shrug: Still feel preg when got up this morning...boobs major veins and sore. 
This is major anxiety waiting until the HCG test tomorrow and scan on Monday, I just want to know one way or another now. :nope:


----------



## hollyw79

t's been a bit of an "off" day yesterday.. my stomach has been super messed up pretty much since Friday of last week.. been taking Colace to help if you catch my drift ~ but hasn't really done enough. Anyway, I was REALLY REALLY hurting yesterday with some rough cramps & couldn't even really move at all- VERY uncomfortable. I also felt like my pancreas was bothering me which also scared the crap out of me.. as a result ~ we decided to go to the ER- largely bc of my pancreas & bc the cramps were so freaking bad- I *knew* it was probably just bc I was constipated- but I wasn't 100% sure- and of course- after having the mc- I worry more as it is.

So after WAITING foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrr- they did an u/s and I got to see my ADORABLE little baby. The u/s tech told me she wasn't allowed to tell me anything- I asked "Can you at least tell me if there is a h/b?" and explained I had a MC back in feb. which is why I was wanting to know... She was GREAT and ended up sharing a little bit - she told me not to tell anyone- but said there was a heartbeat- and at the end- she let me see the baby and in less than a week it's amazing how much has changed! It definitely looked more like a little baby and had little nubby arms and was just SOOO cute- the baby was also facing the u/s too instead of the side which was awesome- and then she told me the BPM was 170 I was sooooooooooooooooooo relieved! I am sooo thankful she told me too bc the doc didn't end up telling me JACK~ just that the baby was ok.

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, they sent me home with magnesium citrate - YUCK- and I am seriously going to start drinking water like a MAD WOMAN!

I am SUPER THANKFUL that all is still going well in there!


Spell~ why do think girl?? Is it the old wives tale that higher means girl? Last night it was 170 bpm. Were you asking what my heart rate was or how much the doppler was??


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> Poppy I know!!! bit of an overkill for first attempt :wacko:
> 
> Happy 10 weeks Debzie :thumbup:
> 
> Glad everyone feeling OK. I kind of feel OK-ish. Still spotting but only when I wipe and feeling a bit crampy today so making me feel down. The spotting has got little tissue type bits in it...still brown so still don't know what to think :shrug: Still feel preg when got up this morning...boobs major veins and sore.
> This is major anxiety waiting until the HCG test tomorrow and scan on Monday, I just want to know one way or another now. :nope:

:hugs: The waiting and not knowing is the hardest part. It's a very good sign that you still have symptoms as it likely means your levels are rising. I'm sorry you have to wait so long! Assume the best~ that's all you can do!!! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Glowstar when I was spotting I had thread like bits in it epu said it was likely to be clotted old blood or indeed tissue paper from constantly checking each time you pee and then some more checking just for good measure.

edit
Holly we must have been typing at the same time
So jealous you got to see LO again, sorry you feeling bad. x


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar big hugs to you.

Holly, did you get a picture? Glad things are still going well


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Glowstar big hugs to you.
> 
> Holly, did you get a picture? Glad things are still going well

No I didn't.. I WISH! She wasn't even supposed to really show me or tell me anything - which I think is STUPID_ hello- it's MY body and MY baby! 

My Dh asked if I still wanted to go for our appt. Thursday for the u/s and call me crazy but I FOR SURE do! :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

That's great Holly. Hopefully you will feel more at ease x

Thanks Debz, you are all so supportive I really appreciate it x


----------



## truthbtold

I dont blame you of course you still want to go to your appointment tomorrow lol


----------



## spellfairy

Lol i meant ur doppler as i am for buyin one this week. Yea i heard loadsa times high heart rate meant girl. I didnt have trouble with my girl and my angel son gave me rough time so i am guessing with 130 its prob a boy. Doc told me they call normal between 120-160.


----------



## hollyw79

I ordered a HiBebe doppler.... 

This is the one I got 

https://www.ababyoutlets.com/hi_bebe_fetal_doppler_bt200.htm


----------



## Glowstar

It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :-(


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar not everyone's doubles and a lot of women on here have had slow rising results, your results are like mine but i was 8wks.. so i think yours are good for 5+ weeks, See what happens Monday and will be praying for you sweetie xx


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar try to remain positive, my cousin pretty much bleed the first 5 months of her pregnancy she spent so much time in the doctors office and still had no answers. Poppy is right not everyone doubles the same also.

Holly, have a great appointment today!


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar I know it's hard but try to keep ur hopes up! It's still rising so that's a very good thing! Don't give up yet!!


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar~ I agree.. everyone is different.. and they ARE rising which is a great sign! Massive prayers headed your way!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

I just got back a little while ago from my last appt. with my FS. Will be GREAT to officially be back with my OB. This was the 1st appt. that I wasn't super worried going in to. I hope with each passing day that I can continue to breathe a little easier! Everything went well thankfully.. you could see the lil nubby arms and lil tootsies.. looks like a gummy bear! 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/8wks5days61611.jpg


----------



## poppy666

lol they do look like gummy bears dont they? Mine did at 9wks could see arms and legs flapping :haha: Awww lovely pic Holly :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> lol they do look like gummy bears dont they? Mine did at 9wks could see arms and legs flapping :haha: Awww lovely pic Holly :hugs:

Well.. my lil gummy bear was staying put! Didn't really move at all! Lazy! :haha: I can't wait to see movement!


----------



## poppy666

lol bless :hugs: sure next scan you'll see movement x


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy can you repost Holly's picture for me to see? 

Also question for you Poppy, since Im sure you have a bump now. Do you think you are carrying this pregnancy the same way you carried your boys?


----------



## poppy666

Ugh i cleared my documents last night and Hollys piccy, can go re-edited and post if you want...

I think im carrying higher with this one, was always low with the boys.


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy - how are you posting it??? I just go to photobucket.com.. if there's a different way to upload it.. I could try it?


----------



## truthbtold

My hips are spreading usually means boy for me


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> My hips are spreading usually means boy for me

well, then I 'm having a boy too!!! which- everything else is pointing to that anyway! :)


----------



## poppy666

Re done it x
 



Attached Files:







holly.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> Poppy - how are you posting it??? I just go to photobucket.com.. if there's a different way to upload it.. I could try it?

When you go to reply to a message there is a PAPERCLIP symbol above, click on that and takes you to your pictures, documents etc.

I was all bloat till after 12wks so dont think you can tell how your carrying till later on, plus my hips done the same :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

So Cute holly looks just like mine at 8 weeks! Maybe just maybe we will all get girls!


----------



## hollyw79

This is the new pic - hope it works!
 



Attached Files:







8wks.5days.6.16.11.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy posted the old pic.. I think she thought you meant that one.. check my last post...


----------



## truthbtold

Oh holly your gunmmy bear is in the middle now maybe boy lol who knows mines is more right sided.


----------



## poppy666

This is my 9wks also in the middle :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan 003.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy everytime we say boy you give us reason to think girl again lol


----------



## Glowstar

Cute little 'gummy bear' Holly...hopefully you can relax a little now :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:

Ok here's my 6wk, 9wks, 12wks and 16wks to show you positions. Im still thinking girl for you :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10









9wk scan 003.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10









12wk scan 014 - Copy.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 10









baby girl 007.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Glowstar

Well ladies that's the bleeding well and truly started now :cry: hopefully it won't be too bad and I can get through the next few days and try and prepare to go on holiday on the 27th. :cry: Hopefully I will be back to join you all again soon :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Sweetie still go to that scan Monday wont you? I know your thinking the worst but you will know for sure after the scan :hugs::hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

jaysus i go away for a day and there is loadsa posts, i canni keep up haha. i really wanted a hi be one but there while dear at 70-100£ i bought a gender test at 35 so i just bought a angel sounds one and holly yipppeee there down on price again with free delivery at 12£ :) it ll do.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSound...DUE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308242008&sr=8-1


----------



## spellfairy

glostar HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spellfairy

my fetal pole was at the right side of scan but i said to sonographer next time what side is it on and she said any side i put the probe! so sorry girls she says it depends on probe and what postion its in and to make sure person has it rightway up lol. so what is the right then cos my angel baby was alway right and it was a boy. canni mind what leah was must look up her old scans lol


----------



## spellfairy

hollyw79 said:


> I just got back a little while ago from my last appt. with my FS. Will be GREAT to officially be back with my OB. This was the 1st appt. that I wasn't super worried going in to. I hope with each passing day that I can continue to breathe a little easier! Everything went well thankfully.. you could see the lil nubby arms and lil tootsies.. looks like a gummy bear!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/8wks5days61611.jpg

looking at ur pic iam looking at mine to cos were due same day. My scan was on the 8.june says 10.4cm/39Hz why different? mine is way way over at right to... weird holly
?


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar Im praying stickey vibes for you! 

Spellfairy that means you dont spend enough time chatting since you always have to catch up lol.

I was just looking at little girls clothes online cant bring myself to look at boys stuff this must bt some kind of mental sickness lol


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar ~ :hugs: It might not be what you think it is hun.. there are plenty of success stories out there.. praying for you!!! :hugs:

Spell~ I Think that has more to do with the machine type- nothing to do with the baby.. that's on the u/s screen all of the time. My baby is measuring about 2.06cm which is right on target for a little less than 9 weeks.. did they give you a measurement??


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Glowstar Im praying stickey vibes for you!
> 
> Spellfairy that means you dont spend enough time chatting since you always have to catch up lol.
> 
> I was just looking at little girls clothes online cant bring myself to look at boys stuff this must bt some kind of mental sickness lol


well, the good thing is. you have a 50\50 chance! :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ok here's my 6wk, 9wks, 12wks and 16wks to show you positions. Im still thinking girl for you :haha:

It's amazing what a few weeks does developmentally!! love your pics!


----------



## spellfairy

urm it was 8 days ago the scan and a measurement of 6.5 then the one the next day was days more... on target anyways... here we are just so nosey and cant help meddling in knowing more than the docs HAHAHA


----------



## poppy666

Ok my bump piccy for 18+3.. Think im gonna be huge, cant wait to see all yours :haha: can see how im carrying for yourself :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Image013.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## truthbtold

Awww such a cute bump poppy


----------



## debzie

Well hello ladies took a while to catch up.

Glowstar keep hanging in there like I said I bled with emily until I was 10 weeks would start and stop and all was well. hcg only doubles to a point then slows down. 

Holly that is some pic really jealous now, I really cant wait for my scan. 

Poppy that is such a cute bump again I have a touch of the green eyed monster.

AFM I have had another good day just the occasional bout of nausea, dont feel too tired, the only reminder is the massive bloated belly and my boobs are hurting again. Given up with the doppler all I can hear is the placenta.


----------



## truthbtold

Lol If I go to the doctors tomorrow and they pull out the doppler thats the only way I will pull out mine at home lol.


----------



## hollyw79

spell~ not sure what the 6.5 is in relation too :shrug: Is that mm or gestational age or what? 

Poppy~ you look AWESOME! adorable! I took a bump pic (or lack thereof) @ 7 weeks.. haven't since! 

Deb~ sorry about the difficulty with the doppler. I haven't tried since Tuesday.. I think I'm going to wait another week before I give it another go. But it's still early for us! 

Truth~ it won't be long before that doppler is put to good use! :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

Poppy - cute bump!!

Glowstar - try not to think the worst till you know for sure hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks ladies i dont feel so huge now :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies how you all doing?

Thought I would post early as I dont think I will be able to keep my eyes open much longer this evening. So tired tonight.

Been having really bad cramps/stretching feelings all day today tooas bad as they were right t the start, other than that felt pretty good again today.


----------



## poppy666

Debz i think week 13 was horrible for cramps and stretching :nope: hope they settle soon.


----------



## debzie

Thanks poppy did not help that I was sat for hours at work as the ward was busy and I had to keep out of the way the only use I am in those situations is doing the paper work. I am sure I have grown today though will have a good look in the bath tonight. x


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo another few weeks ladies and its bump piccy time :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

I cannot wait. x


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies.....I had a very uneventful doctors appointment today. Only good part was hearing Lo heartbeat on the doppler. Before the nurse pulled it out she said don't panic if we can't fund it...it might be too early but she found it instantly. Now I can use mine. Yay. I go back next Thursday for first trimester scan and Friday is my cerclage. 

Hope you feel better Debzie!!!


----------



## Brynden

Glad you could hear the heartbeat truth!! That's so exciting I can't wait to hear my little one's heartbeat!


----------



## truthbtold

It won't be long now Brynden


----------



## spellfairy

My gosh holly when i was 6 months with my dd, my angel baby i literally only had a wee bump at 18-19.weeks before i lost him. Then again i already have a big belly. Come jan i am dietin to think about a big dress.


----------



## spellfairy

Poppy i mean lol


----------



## poppy666

I need to catch up here, just been on a thread about not feeling baby move yet which i posted on yesterday and a lady posted tonight that she just found out her baby died at 14wks and she was 19wks yesterday when she posted she not felt movment either :cry: now im paranoid Ugh!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

You have your doppler poppy as long as you hear her heartbeat she is fine.


----------



## spellfairy

U have ur heartbeat thats enough pet. X docs said my baby died week or more inside:( i do rem him kickin me on the thurs night as i was on a over night ferry and i found it strange. I gave birth following thurs mornin:( i wish i d had a doppler as i knew movement was less i just turned up music and shone a torch to my belly. Poppy pet u have a lazy wee girl like my dd x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks and yes im so glad i have a doppler :hugs: Feel like you get from one stage of worrying 1st Tri then you more straight into another, just horrible and scary. Think once you suffered a loss your not so naive to think everything is ok till your holding your baby :hugs:

Sorry didnt want to bring the thread down just bit edgy atm x


----------



## truthbtold

Your fine poppy that's what we are here for!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Truth :hugs: think i need to keep away from some threads lol. Was just thinking of Glowstar hope she's ok x


----------



## Brynden

I hope she's okay too!!


----------



## hollyw79

Aww Poppy~ that IS scary! My doc said the same thing~ you're never safe until that baby is in your arms! I believe it will be ok for you hun! :hugs: 

truth~ that's awesome that you were able to hear the h/b with the doppler :happdance:

I had my first appt. with my OB today.. it was *SO*SO*SO* good to see him. He is hands down the sweetest and most compassionate doctor I've ever met in my life. It went very well.. my uterus is measuring at 9 weeks already which I will be tomorrow which is great..

he also said my uterus is super retroverted- which means- the doppler is NOT going to work for me as soon as it will for others. He said he might have tried to find it but with it being so retroverted~ it'd probably be impossible at this point. I thought that was interesting to know.. so I guess the doppler is going to stay in the box for me for at least another week or 2 before I try again. SUCKS!!!! Now I actually REALLY want to use the doppler knowing that I can't quite yet!

My next u/s will be a nuchal scan @ 12 weeks. I'm happy that I only have 3 weeks to wait. He also said that bc I was low on amniotic fluid in my pregnancy with my son~ that I'll get more scans than average which I thought was AWESOME I'm ALL about seeing the baby as often as I can!

On a funny- or not so funny note- I stepped on the scale and I know I weigh around 150 pounds.. so I put the bottom bar of the scale to the 150 while I was waiting for the nurse to come over.. well, she came over right when I did and slid the thing all the way to like 187 and I NEAR DIED. My heart stopped for a second and I was like "DANG, I Know I haven't been exercising and probably could eat more fruits and veggies but HOLY SHIT!" Turns out STUPID ME had not put it in the indentation thing properly which was causing it do that... errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I had a MAJOR WTF moment there! PHEW! So, I'm not 187.. a smidgen higher than 150.. still not happy with some of the weight gain~ but what can ya do I'm trying not to care!

Other than that~ it went well.. so I'm glad .. and I'm ELATED to be back @ my OB's again. Still hoping and praying up the wazoo that things are still going well!


----------



## debzie

Poppy dont worry about not feeling your little girl I agree she is just being lazy one of these days she will give you a kick. Two of my friend know they are having girls and i asked them they said they were both turned 20 weeks before they felt anything. One is 25 weeks the other 24 weeks now and you can see thier bumps move now. 

Holly glad you are back with your ob.

Truth must be so wonderful to hear the hb.

I'm paranoid again. Started spotting again last night red this time then brown this morning. Trying to just tell myself it was just because oh and i had just Dtd. Now don't know weather just to wait and see orgo back to the docs. The other thing is its again exactly when i would have ovulated just like the last time. With emily i spotted until 10 weeks.

Edit
Bleeding continues today and had turned pink/red with some cramps. Contacted Midwife and have been booked in for a scan for monday morning 9am, cant come soon enough. Feels soo worried now. Why does life have to be so cruel.


----------



## Brynden

Debzie!! Really hope that bleeding settles down - try not to worry too much till you know anything for sure! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Debz with my last LO everytime i dtd i bled and found out at 20wk i had a low lying placenta so i stopped dtd till it moved at 32wks, fx'd for monday sweetie :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies.
Just hope it is down to Dtd and the pains are just growing pains. X


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie...I hope the spotting stops...it's an awful feeling and I am sending you my prayers.

Well AFM - I nearly died last night, I was literally on deaths doorstep. I was so petrified and thankful to the nurses who fought to bring me back. It started about tea time yesterday. I went to my sisters, only a short drive away and my bleeding was managable with little pain. Not long after getting there the bleeding started and poured and poured and huge clots. Filled 4 pads and then some in 20 mins. My sister was crying worried. Luckily she lives close to a hospital. We went to a&e and didn't have to wait. Seen straight away by gynae who panicked and had to get the head registrar who decided I needed a more specialist gynae unit and would need theatre. I had so many injections, internals fluids, they had to weigh the pads underneath me to gauge loss of blood. I was then transferred by ambulance blue lights and all to another hospital. Steve followed in his car. When they got me on the ward the head consultant came to see me and things happened so fast, my heart went down to 30bpm and my BP dropped to the floor, according to Steve I stopped responding and then convulsing.
The whole ward rushed to my bed, oxygen, more fluids. I vaguely remember someone saying my name over and over. Within 30 minutes I was in theatre for a d&c. I'm now on morphine and on my 3rd bag of blood to replace what I lost. In an hour my haemoglobin went from 14 to 6. Now signed off work for a week.
I have been told today by the nurses and the head registrar at Manchester Royal that someone must have been watching over me and all other emergency cases were pushed to the side as I was in a life threatening condition. I am not sure how to deal with the trauma of losing my baby and almost dying in the process. This will take some time to get over :cry:


----------



## poppy666

OMG Glowstar i cant even imagine what you been through and going through, im just glad to hear your still with us and alive, but so so sorry for your loss :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debzie

Omg glowstar you certainly don't do things by halves do you. so glad you are still with us. X

So so sorry for your loss someone was definatly looking after you last night. To begin with it is hard but believe me it does get better. The miscarriage association are fantastic as are the lovely ladies on here. As for your near death experience ask the ward if there are any counselling services. Sometimes asking for a read through your medical notes or asking someone who treated you exactly what happened helps you come to terms with it. We are all here for you hun. Rest up and take care. x


----------



## spellfairy

Glowstar :( hugs hugs and more. I am soooooo sorry and have been thinking about u a lot:( xxx glad u are ok thou pet x


----------



## hollyw79

glowstar~ MASSIVE, MASSIVE hugs! :hugs: I am so incredibly sorry for this entire ordeal that you've had to go through~ my heart goes out to you hun! :hugs: I'm SO glad you made it through my dear!


----------



## spellfairy

Hope ur ok glowstar :( x x x sending u hugs x x x


----------



## truthbtold

So sorry you had to go through that Glowstar, my prayers are with you.


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 19 weeks Poppy seems like yesterday you got your BFP!


----------



## poppy666

I know Truth its going pretty fast, think when i got my BFP i was more in a daze over those nerve wracking weeks to notice, but yes after 12wk ish it goes quicker.

Hows you?


----------



## debzie

:cry: Well ladies had the day from hell. Went for my scan this morning, saw a sac on the abdominal scan but not much else, then did an internal scan found a fetal pole measuring 5+4/5 days which is exactly what it was measuring at my last scan. No heartbeat this time though. I am so gutted and angry, if I had only had a follow up scan least I would not have gone on for another 4 weeks with some hope and dreams. I have opted for medical management and have already taken the first course of meds. Got to return to hospital on wednesday for more.

Wishing all you ladies all the best and a happy and healthy nine months. Hope to be joining back with you real soon. x:cry:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar - I'm SO SO SO Sorry hun!!! That sounds awful!!! :hugs: I hope you're doing okay and getting lots of rest!!! I'm SO sorry!!

Debzie - I'm so sorry for your loss!! That must be so hard! :hugs: Hoping you'll be back with us soon! Get some rest hun!


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs::hugs:Deb Im so sorry. This just totally shocked me. 

Seems to be a black cloud over our happy group.


----------



## Brynden

No kidding - we need some happy news!!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks Brynden and truth, I am holding up at the moment, think at the back of my mind I have half expected it but I still had some hope. Hope the dark cloud can be lifted soon and you have some good news. Will be popping in now and then. x


----------



## poppy666

Debz i dont know what to say cos nothing is going to help the pain your going through atm, im so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

oh Deb .. I am SO sorry :hugs: I didn't expect this at all hun.. my thoughts and prayers are with you! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly when is your next doctors appointment I need to update page 1


----------



## debzie

Thanks holly and poppy. 

At the moment I am just seeing this as a detour will be back on track in no time. Spoke at length with oh and going to start again as soon as we can. x


----------



## hollyw79

My next OB appt. is July 8th.. I'm supposed to also have a 12 week u/s around then too- but they're calling me with that date.. so I'll let you know on that one when I do! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> Thanks holly and poppy.
> 
> At the moment I am just seeing this as a detour will be back on track in no time. Spoke at length with oh and going to start again as soon as we can. x

:hugs: I'm glad you're going to start as soon as you can hun. Lots and lots and lots of hugs for you!


----------



## poppy666

Debz glad your not going to give up sweetie :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Wishing you a speedy recovery and a fast bfp Deb!


----------



## truthbtold

Anyone had a toothache while pregnant, my fill-in feel out and tooth chipped it needs to come out. I keep calling the doctors office because the pain is getting unbearable but no answer yet.


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie, I am so very very sorry and sad for you. I am here for you anytime no matter what. We can hold each others hands when we are ready to ttc again. You are in my thoughts. X


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Anyone had a toothache while pregnant, my fill-in feel out and tooth chipped it needs to come out. I keep calling the doctors office because the pain is getting unbearable but no answer yet.

Can you not buy tempary filling where you live? we can over here just stops food getting into the tooth till we can get it filled.


----------



## truthbtold

I have brough them in the past and they slide out.


----------



## Brynden

So glad you're not giving up debzie!! You'll be back in no time!


----------



## debzie

No ladies I am not giving up. 

Glowstar I am here for you too chick, and I will take you up on that offer. We will start the next part of the journey together. x


----------



## Glowstar

Absolutely Debz, I will hold you to that. Hopefully we will be in sync :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hopefully glowstar hope it takes less time than my last. First af did not turn up for nearly 10 weeks as my hcg was so slow to fall. My body must have needed that time to heal though. X


----------



## Glowstar

It doesn't matter Deb....we're in this together :hugs: I hope you are OK :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Yeah hun Im doing ok at the moment got a few bad days ahead but will come through it. Hope you are Ok?


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, how is everyone today? I think I am just about over my pancake mania! I got them this morning and didnt finish them


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon everyone :flower:

Debz and Glowstar hope your both ok :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: I'm doing ok.. 2 days ago felt *SO* :sick: Having a "better" day.. and I HATE that! I always feel more confident when I feel bad! And of course the doppler won't work for me quite yet.. so I have no way to know what's going on! All I can do is hope and pray that it's all well! 

Truth~ have you whipped out your doppler yet?? 

Poppy~ are you excited about your upcoming scan??

Deb & Glowstar.. hope you both are well :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I cant find the heartbeat on my doppler all placenta swishing sound. 

Glad your feeling better, we have to stay positive, its been a bad week.


----------



## hollyw79

I agree :( Hopefully ONLY good news from here! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Truth try the opposite side to where the placenta is and use loads of gel x

Holly yep cant wait till next week plus confirm she still a she :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I know, its a busy week for me, My NT Scan is thursday and my cerclage surgery is Friday


----------



## hollyw79

Oh I'm SURE it's a she!!! 

When did your nausea ease up Poppy???


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I know, its a busy week for me, My NT Scan is thursday and my cerclage surgery is Friday

Your appt. is RIGHT around the corner!!!! I hope everything goes GREAT for you hun!! :hugs:

I just asked Poppy.. what is your nausea like these days!?!??


----------



## poppy666

I just had nausea in week 8 and 9 then the odd occassion so think i was lucky.


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> I just had nausea in week 8 and 9 then the odd occassion so think i was lucky.

Well, that's relieving to hear... I've had it bad off and on from week 6... but it's easing up! :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Mine is off and on, I threw up on fathers day at dinner and then again in the shower last night, just random waves of nausea, nothing constant.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Mine is off and on, I threw up on fathers day at dinner and then again in the shower last night, just random waves of nausea, nothing constant.

so crazy how it's different for everyone!


----------



## truthbtold

It sure is, I will be glad when its just gone lol,

Poppy I will try again tonight on the opposite side and see if I get any luck


----------



## poppy666

You'll find her Truth just keep at it :haha:

Another few weeks your sickness will go placenta takes over between 10-12wks x


----------



## truthbtold

Im hungry all day every day


----------



## poppy666

My appetite not really changed much, i have supper now which i didnt do before but apart from that eat same amount. Not got any cravings yet either


----------



## truthbtold

my cravings come and go but darn I feel hungry all day


----------



## poppy666

I think mine's too lazy to eat nevermind move :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol feed her some sugar


----------



## poppy666

I keep feeling thuds or prodding around my pubic area, maybe thats her prodding me? dont know lol


----------



## truthbtold

Thats her lol slipping and moving around lol


----------



## poppy666

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I cant wait until I feel movement


----------



## poppy666

Think its more reasurring isnt it? But this one not really kicking and punching yet. Makes you feel more pregnant and all i think.


----------



## truthbtold

It does so for a few more months I will be a worry wart


----------



## poppy666

You'll just hear me worrying if she goes quiet lol dont think you can settle either way.


----------



## truthbtold

not 100% any way lol


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, I am off to my NT Scan. Lets pray everything is still going well. I am so nervous.


----------



## hollyw79

I'll be praying for you hun! I'm sure it will go great! And get a pic! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Truth everything will be fine lovely :hugs: let us know how you go on once back.

I felt :baby: kick or punch me 30 mins ago even saw it cos i wasnt convinced lol sooooooooooooo finally she making me aware she's there :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy! Thats great news little Missy is moving yay!


----------



## hollyw79

aww that's great Poppy!!!! She must have had her Wheaties for breakfast! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

She had a banana :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

it's the carbs that pumped her up! :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Well ladies Im back and the scan went great measurements were fine but I wont be joining team pink even the u/s tech says its looks like Im having another boy. All I could do was cry. It looks like I will never get my girl. Its so unfair that I lost my girl and then get another boy. I know I should be happy the baby is growing healthy but Im heartbroken.


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie just cos tech says may be a boy its tooooo early yet, post on in-gender see if they see a nub, but both sexes are way too swollen at this stage to even guess :hugs::kiss:

Glad your scan went well n loving the piccy xx


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy I have studied the ned theory thats a boy clear as day, and its posted on ingender getting boy guesses.


----------



## poppy666

Dont know why i even suggested in gender cos everyone guessed boy even on here i got not one girl guesses x


----------



## truthbtold

Well I guess I have just about cryed my eyes out. Guess its time to get over it. Keep me in your prayers ladies my cerclage surgery is scheduled for 8:30am est.


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: I understand Truth.. I really do.. and I know there really isn't anything to be said that will comfort you except maybe to remember that there are no coincidences- EVERYTHING happens for a reason. :hugs: I am soooo glad that everything looks good my dear! And I'll for sure be praying for you for tomorrow!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly


----------



## Glowstar

I'll be thinking of you too x


----------



## spellfairy

Girls i knew it.! Twins ! Found one hiding


----------



## LiSa2010

omg spell, you're having twins??????? 

:hi: laides! stopping by to say :hi:

afm: cd3 today for me and had my blood drawn this morning for the FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone) test.... will be calling the doc next week to see if he has the results..... then is the 7dpo (Progesterone) test, which is just a test to confirm O and then make an appt with the doc.....


----------



## spellfairy

Lisa omg it hasnt sunk in. Think it was the soy. Will know in four weeks, if its non identical then its soy, if its identical its genetics. Omg i am so shocked!


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG..... how are you feeling about that? I would be so over the moon and on :cloud9:


----------



## spellfairy

I had a feeling i really did. I saw it in the last scan but doc dismissed it. Today she only found one then i asked about where placenta was she was very rude the i said whats that she said oh hang on, then she asked did i know about two


----------



## poppy666

spellfairy said:


> Lisa omg it hasnt sunk in. Think it was the soy. Will know in four weeks, if its non identical then its soy, if its identical its genetics. Omg i am so shocked!

Dont blame me for twins if its the Soy :haha: congratz :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

I am very very upset about debs i ve just read:( and glostar:( i am feeling guilty but know one day we ll be all holding our babies. Please try the big dose of soy and i will be praying for you.


----------



## spellfairy

Poppy ur a wee ray of light throu my sad times with my loss and helping us all get preg again. I text my oh few weeks ago about feeling like i was having twins. Shock when he saw scan thou he said ha ha is that another one i went ha ha, he said was those bloody tabs u took ha ha. Were delighted but scared.


----------



## hollyw79

SPELL~!~ TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW, that's *awesome*!! I'm so excited for yoU!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Spellfairy you been blessed twice, awwww amazing news :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

Holly omg ur my exAct date buddy always look at ur dates and scans imagine when they found the hidden one ha ha. Althou she was Nt very positive as they aren't separate and I was like omg are they joined:(? Nearly died she said nooo but they could be sharing placenta. High risk:( I still feel positive though:) I look like I will get my Xmas babies by looks of it lol! Omg sooo shocked! Wonder how eternal is doing inthink I wrote on her page about her having twins and that I thought I d have twins hAha. Can't find her page otherwise I could see date haha. Poppy il blame u for now


----------



## debzie

Hello all hope you don't mind me popping in. 

Truth so glad all was well with your scan will be have been thinking of you. X

Spell wow congrats on the twins. X

Afm I'm doing good actually don't think it has hit me as hard as the first mmc. I'm feeling positive and looking forward. I am sure I will be back soon. X


----------



## hollyw79

Spell~ yup .. the same dates.. but you most likely WILL deliver before me! :haha: That's awesome! my FS looked good and hard for twins and I am for sure only carrying a singleton :thumbup: that's ok with me though! :) Phew.. the THOUGHT of twins makes me tired! 

Deb~ :hugs: DEFINITELY keep posting here! I hope you get right back on the BFP bandwagon hun! I know I'm thinking of you and praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Dont ha ha


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. My cerclage surgery went well. I'm home now resting. Still a little groggy from the anesthesia. I go back in ten days for cervical. Measurements. 

Hope everyone is well today. Congrats Spell on twins that's a great blessing.


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: I'm glad it went well my dear!! :hugs: Definitely keep your feet up and rest!! 

Out of curiosity~ are you still going to have the 15-16 week gender scan??


----------



## truthbtold

It depends if they give me a Sono every two weeks to monitor my cervix then they may tell me the gender if not yes I'm still going to go at 16 weeks. I know my chance to hear girl is slim but I guess its still worth a shot. Either way seeing my Lo today bouncing all around on the sono made me feel a little better.


----------



## spellfairy

Aw thats wonderful the baby is looking so healthy.


----------



## poppy666

Truth rest up now sweetie and glad to hear the op went well :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies! 

How are we this today. Im back at work no one would guess I spent all weekend in bed lol. I dont even feel like Im stitched up for some reason I thought I would feel different.


----------



## hollyw79

Morning! :hugs: I'm glad you feel ok.. and glad that you took it easy over the weekend!!! 

I'm doing ok... I've had a rough night sleeping for what seems like forever!! I am guessing it will be like a year and a half before I sleep normally again!!??


----------



## truthbtold

You never get to sleep normally again lol. Even when my kids are gone Im up at 7am. Sleeping late is something I havent done since 2000. The 2 year old wakes us up for something to drink every night and on top of that I am going to the bathroom every few hours.


----------



## poppy666

Truth glad your not getting any discomfort from the stitch sweetie and you've had a restful weekend x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy, and Happy 20 weeks yay!!!! You half way finish :happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::cake::cake:


----------



## poppy666

:howdy: Thanks lol but im starting to feel it now especially in this heat... half cooked now :haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Cant wait for your gender confirmation scan thursday.


----------



## poppy666

Getting a bit nervous now lol,but as long as he/she is healthy im good. If she is still a she i can finally buy pink after my holidays.

How you feeling?


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for pink I received a Carter's Catalog in the mail so many cute things. Im sure she is still a she.

Im feeling pretty good!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Happy half way point Poppy bet your bun is well and truly cooking in this heat. lol.

Holly hope you do not mind I quoted you on the other soy thread as they were discussing how safe aspirin is in pregnancy we know that if it defiantly NOT.

Truth glad you are feeling ok.

I have a question, did any of you chart straight after your miscarriages? I dont know what to do, do I chill out until I get first af but I feel like I need to be doing something? x


----------



## poppy666

Debz i bled for 31 days, but did chart and use opks but was useless.. my temps were all over the place, i got positive opks every 7 days :dohh: so i just waited to take anything seriously when my first AF arrived 7wks after my MMC. Then luckily got my BFP.

Some women bleed less and ovulate two weeks after a MC but didnt work for me x


----------



## hollyw79

Oh definitely no worries Deb... I think it can be great for a lot of women .. but baby aspirin isn't safe for everyone and I ended being one of those ladies unfortunately! 

I was very laid back my first cycle after the MC.. I never have charted... I did do opk's a few times but never got a positive and I really don't think I even O'd that first month.. plus the body is sometimes a lil wonky like with the CM and such and it's not reliable after a MC. I'd say take a relaxed approach this cycle- don't AVOID getting preggo but maybe don't stress about the TTC stuff til AF shows? :hugs:

Poppy~ :yipee: HAPPY 20 weeks?!??! How did that happen!?!!? :haha:

Truth~ yeah.. I think sleep has pretty much left the building since April/May!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies after my last I dis not get my first af until 8 weeks after I stopped bleeding plus my hcg was slow to fall, think I will chill out a bit. x


----------



## poppy666

Got my BFN 3wks after mine, plus it knocked my cycle from 28/29 days to 26 days so early ovulation on CD10. Your right Debz just relax and see you may not need to wait as long this time :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

AF returned exactly 5 weeks later for me, I didnt chart that cycle but I charted the very next one.


----------



## truthbtold

Where is everyone? Am I going to have to drag you all into a chatting session everyday lol. Any whoo what to eat when your tastebuds are bland. I hate when I have no taste for anything but want to eat something.


----------



## poppy666

Im floating around lol too hot today got no energy to do anything.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: I'm here! I had a doctor appt. @ the last minute today bc I had some yucky cramping the night before last.. the doc found the HB right away thankfully and all seems to be ok. He thinks I had food poisoning based off of what I described- which does make sense. Thankfully I'm feeling better! 

No pancakes today Truth?? 

Poppy~ how hot is it out where you are?? It's really disgustingly hot here. I WISH I had a swimming pool!


----------



## poppy666

Holly glad your ok sweetie... food poisoning what you been eating? lol

Its no where near as hot as in Florida but us UKers arnt use to too much hot weather so we moan when we get it :haha: Think its near 70s but you think it was cold if here lol


----------



## hollyw79

thank you Poppy

and I'd do just about anything for 70's!!!! :haha: I'd sooooo be outside inside of soaking up the AC instead! :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm going to be 12w5d when I go for my 12 week scan on 7/14.. think I'll be able to find out the sex that early!!??!?


----------



## truthbtold

Holly you can get a nub guess at 12 weeks, sorry you were having cramps.

Poppy its Humid here too. 

No I have moved on to french toast lol


----------



## poppy666

Oooo i could eat french toast now, got a banana in my mouth atm lol...

Holly think it be a bit early their bits still swollen till after 14wks so ive read :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

The nub theory is no good after 13 weeks 5 days, you have to wait until 16 weeks. 

Name Vote, me and DH agree on the first name Colin but middle name vote 

Colin Eli or Colin Nikolas?


----------



## poppy666

Tough one but Colin Eli is nice :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

My 20wk bump :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Image012.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7









Image017 - Copy.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## truthbtold

Cute Bump Poppy! Cant wait to see it double at 40 weeks lol


----------



## poppy666

Noooooooooooo way i dont want to get any bigger lol anyone getting a bump yet?


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy- LOVE your dress and what a cute baby girl bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Exciting! 

Truth~ I like Colin Nikolas better.. I like them both A LOT though.. 

I feel like I'm sticking out a smidge. but it feels like pudge not bump :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Think i did my 1st bump pic at 12ks so i'll be waiting ladies :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I did a bump [email protected] 6w, 7w, and 9 weeks.. @ the 9 weeks.. you can SORTA see I'm a smidge thicker- but there is no bump. I definitely don't think it will be that much longer for me.. I think another month and I'll surely have a bump!


----------



## truthbtold

I will be brave enough to post a bump this evening lol but its more like bloat and gut.


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooo Truth excited now lol mine was bloat to but heyyyyyyyyyyy wanna see :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

I love your new countdown ticker!


----------



## truthbtold

I just noticed Spellfairy isnt on page one, does anyone know her due date?


----------



## poppy666

Truth i got bored of the other countdown ticker lol... no iea when she's due :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

I feel bad, I went to add she is expectng twins and noticed she wasnt there at all. I know she has the same due date as someone else.


----------



## poppy666

I looked back and she 10+3 days today.


----------



## truthbtold

Ha brilliant she has the same due date as holly!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: im glad after taking Soy twice i didnt end up with twins, think id be pulling my hair out lol


----------



## truthbtold

I would be thrilled and then get my tubes tied lol


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmm Truth why have you put your boy choice of name up when your not 100% sure its a boy yet? :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

I know... its just easier to except boy and be thrilled if it changes to a girl but it really looks boyish! I only got one girl vote on in-gender and a ultrasound tech said its still 50/50


----------



## poppy666

I only got 1 vote to on in gender so you never know :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I still have a smidge of hope for team pink thanks Poppy :)


----------



## poppy666

I got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy


----------



## hollyw79

I love the name Colin Truth.. reminds me of Colin Firth- HOT HOT HOT! Rawrrr!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I don't know who that is but I think Colin Farrell is pretty hot!


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, he is.. HOW do you not know who Colin Firth is???

He's in Pride & Prejudice.. he's also in Bridget Jones Diary.. the King's Speech.. quite a few popular movies.


----------



## hollyw79

https://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab52/Teece63/colin_firth.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Lol he is pretty hot too.


----------



## poppy666

Ewww i dont like him lol im a Vin Diesel or Nicholas Cage fan nom nom :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Ewww i dont like him lol im a Vin Diesel or Nicholas Cage fan nom nom :haha:

bwhahahaha... yeah those are nice beefy boys.. he's more of a "refined gentleman" type.. which I LOVE.. like super romantic.. (SIGH)


----------



## hollyw79

What about Gerard Butler? DROOL!!!! 

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm105/urugalla/gerard_butler.jpg

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t202/mathuisland/gerard-butler-1.png

https://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m320/operatif/Gerard%20Butler/Areyoual.jpg

My pregnancy hormones would LOVE some of that :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

ooooooooh those are even better of Mr. Butler 

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m110/angiebaby102078/GerardButler07.jpg

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t202/mathuisland/Butler-1.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm he ok but i wouldnt get jiggy with him :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Hmmm he ok but i wouldnt get jiggy with him :haha:

:rofl: That's ok.. I'll keep him PLENTY busy :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:

Now this guy ' Shayne Ward ' i could do SERIOUS damage to if he wasnt so young :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Shayne+Ward+22661455.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1









shayneward1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## truthbtold

Mr. Butler is hot!!!!!! I like him in the law bidding citizen.


----------



## hollyw79

ooooh he's YUMMY!!! Age schmage! :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Not bad poppy .....I like Ryan Reynolds but can't post his pic from my phone


----------



## hollyw79

Ryan is hot... I'll post some for ya.. 

https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii90/ksimard0825/ryan_reynolds.jpg

I'll take some of THIS~ 

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp129/mixtchik/ryan-reynolds.jpg

It's too bad he goes for TEAM BLUE!!! Two thumbs down!

https://i402.photobucket.com/albums/pp110/famljenperki/ryan%20reynolds/aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

There he is just a dream boat wooo hoooo


----------



## poppy666

lol think Hollys hormones all over the place :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl: Well... I blame the guys for being so darn hot! :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

12 week bump as promised...sorry its kinda dark


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo its getting there :thumbup: better than my 12wk one but this my 5th so explains it all :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol yea you have my by one this is pregnancy number 4 for me.


----------



## hollyw79

truth- that is the perfect little bump! I have practically nothing it feels like! BOO!


----------



## truthbtold

Thats because your like a first time mom again Holly, when I had DS2 after a 7 year gap I didnt get a bump until sometime in the second tri


----------



## hollyw79

Well, that just stinks! POUT!!! I feel like I am pudgier and thicker- but no real bump yet :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Truth is right with my first i didnt start showing till well passed 20wks lol, but you'll wake up one morning and have grown a bump from nowhere :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I wish I could make tomorrow be 20 weeks :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I wish i could be 38wks and in labour :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Me too lol, but usually I miss being pregnant for the first few weeks lol babies grow way to fast. I know I am going to deliver in December, they are taking these stitiches out mid december and that should do that trick lol I hope!


----------



## hollyw79

lol... 38 weeks would be great.. but @ the same token- I DO want to experience being pregnant and feeling the kicks and such and I'm not quite there yet. Ask me again in 2-3 months and I might speak differently! :) 

Truth~ I totally would be ready to deliver in December.. get the baby out before the start of the new tax year :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

My thoughts exactly Holly, just in time for tax season lol


----------



## hollyw79

hahaha.. I wonder if my baby might be up for coming 3 weeks earlier too :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly I will keep my fingers crossed for you but keep in mind your starting over again after 7 years lol


----------



## poppy666

Well i'll be able to drink at christmas for the 1st time in 2yrs :haha: was pregnant with korben one christmas and losing my angel baby this christmas just gone :cry: so a well deserved drink this year.


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Poppy have a drink or two or three. I hope I deliver so I can get some good egg nog.


----------



## poppy666

Think i'll have the bottle and wait for you lot to deliver :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH egg nog with some captain morgan sprinkled with some cinnamon & nutmeg= HEAVEN!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol that sounds like a plan.


----------



## truthbtold

Sounds yummy Holly! 

When is Christmas in the UK Poppy


----------



## truthbtold

Whats on the menu today?

I am craving a cheeseburger with the works lol


----------



## poppy666

25th December... isnt everyones?

Im making fish, chips and pea's nom nom


----------



## truthbtold

Your right guess im thinking of thanksgiving lol pregnancy brain lol

that sounds yummy


----------



## hollyw79

I haven't had a cheeseburger in ages- sounds good!! 

I had an Asian Sesame Chicken Salad from Panera's! YUM!


----------



## truthbtold

I need sweets sweets sweets. I want a strawberry shortcake


----------



## poppy666

I went off cheeseburgers for a while, just got taste for them again... still not got any urges for a certain food yet lol


----------



## truthbtold

What??? Poppy thats so funny to me. I have atleast one craving a week.


----------



## poppy666

She must not be too fussy at the moment lol sure i'll get some kind of craving soon.


----------



## hollyw79

I have cravings like EVERY other day.. maybe it's just ME though & not the baby! :)


----------



## truthbtold

lol too funny. Im still in need of a strawberry shortcake


----------



## poppy666

Im eating banana's... never had cheesecake dont like the idea its got cheese in it lol


----------



## hollyw79

Cheesecake ROCKS! YUM! I've had this MAJOR thing for potato chips.. they seriously do calm my tummy! Pass the Doritos! ;)


----------



## spellfairy

Hi girls well i ve missed ya. I graduated from uni yest ;) omg i am showing big time, i am a curvy women anyways but my boobs are massive and underneath is hard;) i swear i feel quickenings


----------



## poppy666

Hey spellfairy we missed ya :hugs: and congratz graduating :happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

Thanks poppy. Starting shocking everyone about the twins also ha ha i still cant believe it. It looks to be identical so it was just one egg;) cant wait to see if its boys or girls.


----------



## poppy666

Awww i cant wait now to see what you have lol too cute, not long for your 12wk scan.


----------



## spellfairy

14 week cos i just had one. Mid july :) my gender test hasnt come either:( dont think it would work with twins, but if there identical maybe it will lol. Woulda loved one of each as to give him a son to. But after loosin one i just hope there healthy as my first was. I am going to have to get a breast feeding pillow ha ha


----------



## poppy666

Im glad there's just one in here dont know how id cope with twins and a toddler lol... gonna go bed soon up early for my 20wk scan in the morning.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: spell!! Glad you're doing well! I actually THOUGHT I felt some quickening today too- but I scratched my head and wondered if being around 11 weeks was too early!?!? :shrug:

Poppy~ Good luck tomorrow my dear!


----------



## spellfairy

Yea what do medical ônes know. I felt my dd at 23-24 weeks, angel son at 15-16 so why not now, esp as its twins, lets just hope i dont go in and they say oh there are more ha ha i never ever get this big or hard til 18-24 weeks.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Spell Congrats on graduating. It's possible to feel quickening I can imagine even more so with twins


----------



## poppy666

verything went well all healthy :happydance: baby was naughty and wouldnt open legs but lady said it looked like a girl. I saw 3 lines.. lol wait for my 4D scan at 28wks now before shoppping.
 



Attached Files:







Image019.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy uyour killing me, so now another 8 weeks before you go buy somethink pink lol. Glad the baby is looking good, just 4 more weeks to viabilty outside the womb


----------



## poppy666

lol will book scan after i come back from Turkey then you can put date on front page. She'll have no clothes at this rate :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol no name or clothes lol


----------



## poppy666

lol i got the name, but no clothes :dohh: my placenta is Right Lateral whatever that means, but baby healthy n all parts accounted for :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Whats the name?


----------



## poppy666

Serenity Rose :cloud9: did like Savannah Rose too but decided now.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies aww poppy love the scan pic, glad all is well. I love the name too. x


----------



## poppy666

How you feeling Debz? xx


----------



## truthbtold

Very Cute Poppy. 

Hi Deb!!!


----------



## debzie

Hi truth and Poppy

Feeling ok to be honest, this time it has not hit me as hard emotionally but physically. But I am sure you dont want to hear about that, to cut a long story short I have picked up an infection. Still bleeding quite heavily so I think it will take a bit longer for my body to heal after this one. I keep checking in, again its strange but I do not feel jealous or anything I am just so pleased everything is going well for you all. Last time even seeing a bump would make me cry. x


----------



## poppy666

Once your body heals you'll be ready to try again :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks poppy I just cannot wait. I now know the winning formula. x


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Deb!! :hugs: I've been thinking about you and wondered how you were doing.. I'm glad you checked in! I'm sorry about the infection :( I hope it goes away so you can put this behind you!! :hugs:

Poppy~ VERY cute u/s pic!! And I realllllly love the name that you picked~ it's beautiful! I'm sure it's still a girl! I can see why you'd want to wait and be absolutely sure & without question!!! 

Truth~ how are you this morning?? Anything good for breakfast? I had eggs and toast :thumbup:

As for me~ doing ok... I took a bump pic this morning...

Here are previous pics for comparison:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-165.html (9weeks) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-125.html (5w6d)


So here is 10w5d.. I feel like I have a bit more pudge by my hand.. but I don't think there is that much more of a bump than there was 2 weeks ago :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Awww Holly i garantee you'll wake up one morning and go OMG where did that bump come from :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I actually SORTA felt that way last night.. but maybe it was just bloating.. I'm ready for the bump.. bring it on! :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Cute little bump Holly.

I know you will be back soon Debzie, your body is going through its healing prcess.


----------



## spellfairy

Dea


----------



## spellfairy

Debs i wish i could give u a huge big hug x


----------



## debzie

thanks spell. 

I am determined to get my bfp before my due date just I as did before. I have been told off the docs and the midwife that although they will not investigate given I have only had two mmc's I will get regular monitoring and scans from when I get my positive. My midwife has been great through this and I have her number to call any time, she also gave me the number for the midwife on their team that specialises in loss for when I am ready to discuss things. I never had all this last time. And of course you ladies, what would we do without B&B. So ladies I will be joining you again officially before you all drop. x x x


----------



## spellfairy

Take asprin apparently a mc miracle cure. I just got preg and just saw hb 3 days before my edd. I d 20 weeks to do it and deb it did help matters, i still sob over him and people cant understand cos i am pre


----------



## spellfairy

Poppy 3 line means a girl;) savannah one of my name;) omg i keep forgettin but i get to choose two names


----------



## poppy666

LOL I had 3 names Savannah, Serenity and Destiny... but ive sorted it now, Rose is after my mum who died of a Pulmonary Embolism at the age of 52 :cry: We dont have any girls in our family between me, my sister or brother so be nice.


----------



## debzie

Hello

Spell I took aspirin last time took it every day until I got my BFP then every other day until I was a few weeks, stopped it when Holly was recommended to stop it too due to placenta abruption. Been today and got my raspberry leaf capsules and my agnus castus, so by the time I take the soy when af arrives I will be rattling lol. x


----------



## minkysouth1

:hugs: Hi girls

I haven't been on here for ages - so sorry but I've been really rubbish at posting recently and never seem to have the time to just sit down and chat. :wacko: Life seems sooo busy with work, study, toddler and pregnancy and I never seem to have a moment. Case in point: I wrote half this post, got distracted by my little boy who wanted to sit on my knee and laugh at all the moving smileys and have come back to it an hour later after getting him to bed. 

I can't believe my baby girl will be here in a couple of months or maybe less - need to get on the case and get things organised. Can't wait though! 

Ladies - i am huge!!!! I'm only 5 ft 1, so I haven't got as much room to fit baby into. My belly sticks out like a beach ball and the wee Minkster is constantly rolling and nudging and poking me. Not complaining though - it's great to feel her moving about like a wee bag of cats.

I'll try to get on more.

Truthbtold - congrats on getting to 12 weeks. How come you know you're having a boy already?

Poppy - love your baby names. :hugs: Still on :cloud9: that you've got a pink bundle and will finally get some female company round the house.

Debzie - so sorry for your loss and really hoping that the supplements will help you to get the baby you deserve. :hugs:

Laura XXX


----------



## poppy666

Awww Minky great to hear from you n so nice to know your pregnancy going great. You have to post a bump pick :winkwink::haha: im getting big now, think im going to be bigger with this one more than i was with all my boys :cry: glad its my last lol.


----------



## spellfairy

Yeah I started taking it every other day like u but then back on it when I bled a little. I bled today a little as dtd yest:( will have to leave it for a while scared me. My Doppler isn't working :( iAm sure I got it last week. Being paranoid now because there is two hb to find.I must admit I am showing already and trousers don't fit and my Jean button popped. Please make that a good sign.


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Minky long time no hear from, I was wondering how you were. Im saying boy based on my nub angle.

Hi Ladies, how is everyone. Happy 13 weeks to me today! I am tired from the three day weekend. I started to stay home today just to sleep.


----------



## hollyw79

Happy 13 weeks truth!! :hugs: 

Anything good for breakfast today!?!?


----------



## truthbtold

Nothing good today Holly, just a donut. I really want to eat a hamburger from the bbq yesterday.

What about you, how was your 4th?


----------



## hollyw79

My 4th was MEH.. I Had to work.. and then later in the evening we had a problem with our neighbor. They had a huge amount of people over which isn't the problem- but we live on a cul de sac and they had everyone in the middle of it so it was hard to get out- people were walking ALL Over our yard and in front of our house lighting fireworks- kids were *lighting OUR GRASS On fire *with the fireworks!!!!! There was trash all over our yard- they had rap music BOOM BOOM BOOM .. all you hear was the base.. I was NOT HAPPY. My DH went outside and talked to our neighbor and he basically didn't do anything. I mean, if you're going to invite people over- ask them to be respectful of other people's property and stay off other people's property.. I was THIS CLOSE to calling the police before the party finally ended. I didn't WANT to call the police- you don't want to make enemies with your neighbor- but it was just ridiculous. (SIGH)

A burger DOES sound good actually.. it's been a long time since I've had one!


----------



## truthbtold

That is just ridiculous I would have been pissed too.


----------



## poppy666

Holly sorry you had a crap 4th sweetie, next time get hosepipe out and drown them :haha:

Truth happy 13th week sweetie one more week and your joining me in 2nd Tri :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for the second tri took long enough to get here lol.


----------



## hollyw79

Hosepipe :rofl:

I told my DH we should put our water sprinklers on just to get them the HECK out of our yard!! :) 

Isn't Truth already in the 2nd tri? like maybe not according to Bnb but I thought once you complete the 12th week.. you're technically 2nd tri???


----------



## poppy666

I always thought it was 12wks but its different everywhere, but sure 13wks is?


----------



## hollyw79

Its crazy how it's different depending on who you ask! I plan on saying after 12 weeks is done that I'm officially in the 2nd tri.. COME ON 2nd TRI!!!!! :haha:

But if it's once you hit 12 weeks- even better! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

I agree ladies I always thought it was week 12/13 ish not 14 but Im just following the bnb rules lol.

Holly when is your NT scan, I cant wait to see that nub.


----------



## hollyw79

OMG IT ISN'T SOON ENOUGH!!! :haha:


it's July 14th... next Thursday!


----------



## truthbtold

Great I get to see it before I leave for my vacation


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh i'll be away so will try find internet cafe :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Where are you headed poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Go to Turkey on Saturday, never been abroad in that kind of heat whilst pregnant so dreading it lol, OH can chase our 15mth around :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## spellfairy

Aw would love to be going on hols. Last year Spain was hot we left the kids at home thou lol. Only time I ll get that is if I go on honeymoon lol. Lucky poppy. Poppy could I get u to upload a pic for me please;) it's wee scan pic


----------



## poppy666

Yes course [email protected]


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. Been feeling pretty crappy all week. Puking after meals. What's the deal Im so close to the second tri I could kiss it but this sickness is more like first tri. Anywhoo I have a doctors appointment in the morning.


----------



## spellfairy

Truth Iam sick al the time, drains me, never had it this bad:( but it's meant to be a great sign;)

Oo o poppy my fiancée sent u the scan pic did u get it. I've only got it on my phone. 

Done a gender test today says it's boys as it's not yellow it murky dark green.


----------



## hollyw79

truth- I've been feeling the same way- more sick this week than the last 2 weeks or so- not sure what gives with that! :shrug: 

I also have a doctor appointment in the AM.. wish it was an ultrasound BUT @ least I'll be able to hopefully hear the HB and all.

How is the doppler working out for you truth?

Spell~ do you think you're having boys???? that would be fun!!!! 

Poppy~ are you all ready for your trip this week?? My parents went out of town today and sent me pics of their hotel and all.. I'm jealous! :)


----------



## poppy666

Spellfairy ive just checked emails and my span filter no email there :wacko: x

Holly i go tomorrow so busy day today getting everything sorted, but i'll be online before i go :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, my appointment was uneventful. Heard the heartbeat and got a internal ultrasound only to have my cervical length checked so I didnt see the baby. I got back in two weeks same drill lol. 

I dont have any ultrasound gel so I havent been usuing my doppler, I tried using lotion but it makes it staticiky lol


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Hi ladies, my appointment was uneventful. Heard the heartbeat and got a internal ultrasound only to have my cervical length checked so I didnt see the baby. I got back in two weeks same drill lol.
> 
> I dont have any ultrasound gel so I havent been usuing my doppler, I tried using lotion but it makes it staticiky lol

Glad it went well! That sucks that you didn't get to see the baby though :( when will you get your next u/s ? Still doing the elective u/s??


----------



## hollyw79

My OB appt. went well. The doctor had a hard time today finding the HB but strangely enough I was very calm while he searched for it and when he did I BUST OUT LAUGHING!!!!!! I was just soooooooooooo happy and and as a result, he lost the position on the doppler :rofl: He thought it was funny too :haha: He found it about 2-3 more times but the baby kept moving! You could tell the baby was far back though and not upfront.. probably why I'm having a problem finding it- STUPID RETROVERTED UTERUS!!! But the HB was nice & strong thankfully! Thank you GOD! I seriously am just so thankful for each passing doctor visit.. super humble and super thankful.

I have go to have a ton of blood work done which I won't do today since I have to go back to work- plus I feel SO today too.

On a BLAH note- I gained 4 lbs in TWO WEEKS. I am totally struggling with keeping my weight down. I think that's about 11 pounds total so far from being preggo .. and the 1st tri isn't even done yet. He said no carbs, no pizza, no pancakes, no bread.. ya know- basically the ONLY thing I seem to want to eat!! lol I am going to try and make a better focus on my eating- I have to since I am not running right now. 

But aside from that- good appointment! And I'm smiling! :)


----------



## poppy666

Holly so glad your heard the heartbeat sweetie, my baby was more at the back early on and now my placenta is at the front on the right i dont feel the kicks as hard yet.

Truth use vasaline or baby oil :thumbup:


----------



## spellfairy

Aw Holly that's great:) truth u can use water also not lotion. Going to try mine later:) poppy he sent it from I phone:( wee pic of the two blobs in the same sac. Holly test was green last time murky dark green, with girls ur urine is yellow and it goes orange or yellow. It's apparently 87 percent accurate intelligender from america 35$ worth it. It means it's either iden boys or if frats it ll be at least 1:)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA, I have been getting ready for my trip.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA, I have been getting ready for my trip.

Can't believe you're almost 14 weeks! When do you leave for your trip?


----------



## truthbtold

Saturday this time next week I will sitting on the beach in aruba! I cant wait can hardly sleep at night from anticipation


----------



## hollyw79

Awesome!!


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG Im so jealous truth!!!!!! I hope you have a safe trip and hope you enjoy it.....
I hope all the preggo ladies are doing well and baby is doing great!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Lisa!!!! I am super excited still in the process of packing, im so lazy after work I usually go home and go to bed.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Happy 14 weeks Truth!! :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly, how are you feeling today?


----------



## hollyw79

Not TOO bad.. nausea was TERRRRRRRRRIBLE yesterday though! How are you sleeping these days?? I'm having *SUCH* a hard time!


----------



## truthbtold

When I am not going to the bathroom every two hours and tossing and turning trying to get comfortable I sleep just fine. I am a belly sleeper and not thats starting to be uncomfortable so I switch from left side to right side every night.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm a tummy sleeper too.. and it's just now starting to be a little weird.. I still can though so I am for as long as I can! I know I should start "practicing" but I can't bring myself to!! lol


----------



## truthbtold

lol its really an hard adjustment. and I hardly ever sleep on my back


----------



## spellfairy

Great news about trip u lucky devil;) Holly i have awful sickness lately:( 
I saw my babies today they were huge. One kept hiding behind another lol. Got a scan pic but only one baby body and the others head. Heartbeat was 130, was only a check to see if babies are ok cos I had tummy aches ant thought I'd another uti. I've been so busy lately as my friend lost her hubby died and she has nobody as she is german and lives in ireland. Poor women. :(


----------



## hollyw79

Oh goodness.. that is awful about our friend!!! 

Can you post the pic?!??! I'd love to see Spell!

Tomorrow is my big 12 week scan! Pray it goes well ladies!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck with your scan Holly, I cant wait to see that nub!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Where are you Holly I have been patiently waiting for an update


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry I didn't post sooner. I was there for like THREE HOURS!!!!!!! :dohh: The wait was horrendous!!! They had me come in apparently 45 minutes early to do paperwork.. wtf.. it wasn't that much either.. WASTE of my time! 

ANYWAY Ultrasound went AMAZINGLY! baby is soooo much bigger and you could see it kicking and moving its arms and flopping all around. Its incredible how.much the baby has grown in just a matter of weeks!! I got eight great pics which I will post when I get home. Plus.... I had a dream last night that I'd see a pee-pee on the u/s today and I guess my dream was RIGHT bc it is verrrrrrrry clearly a boy!!!!!!!! My son is going to be ecstatic!!!!! Brock cried a little too.. he is so happy. We are both just super thankful. Downs syndrome screening went great. Everything looks perfect and very low risk for any problems which we are very thankful about. So a WONDERFUL appointment! 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/hollw79w/fullbodySonogram71411.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Too late I went to your journal because I was getting worried lol but I am glad everything went great. I cant see the pic, let me try from my phone


----------



## truthbtold

I'm torn on the nub guess it looks rather girly great pic so cute.


----------



## hollyw79

I posted 4 other pics in my journal if you want to take a look.. you can clearly see the pee- pee! :haha: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...our-2nd-little-honeybean-after-mc-3-a-11.html


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I'm still saying girl there isn't much angle to your nub. You can't go off a lofty shit before 16 weeks because they look the same


----------



## feminahena

hi m new here and TTC....i ovulated 3 days BACK and had intercourse almost everyday during my fertile time. after 3 dpo i am feeling pain just near right side of my belly button. plz tell what can be that:wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

Welll... we shall see.. supposedly by 13 weeks.. its almost 95% accurate .. and the u/s tech was pretty positive. :shrug: We're still having the gender scan August 1st either way to reconfirm! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

feminahena said:


> hi m new here and TTC....i ovulated 3 days BACK and had intercourse almost everyday during my fertile time. after 3 dpo i am feeling pain just near right side of my belly button. plz tell what can be that:wacko:

I'm not sure what that is. you might want to go to the TTC section for this post though :hugs:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/


----------



## spellfairy

Wow great pics Holly! That pee pee is huge! I cannot upload my pic to here just facebook grrr. It's like ur pic but at bottom there is another head lo


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Wow great pics Holly! That pee pee is huge! I cannot upload my pic to here just facebook grrr. It's like ur pic but at bottom there is another head lo

Thanks Spell!!! That's what the u/s tech said too.. she said no was is it a girl, lol :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Here are Spell's pictures for her!!
 



Attached Files:







Spell1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









spell2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## spellfairy

Thanks Holly :) first pic was at 10 weeks other one was 12.4 :)baby ones head and body and baby 2 head. It's amazing seeing two babies, thinking a 3d scan would be amazing.


----------



## PineappleRock

hey old friends, I finally found where you all went to!! How is everyone? I'm hoping to join you soon! I miss all of you! :flower:


----------



## spellfairy

Hey pineapple lovely to see u! Have u done a test, could I be wrong to sense ur pregnant


----------



## PineappleRock

spellfairy said:


> Hey pineapple lovely to see u! Have u done a test, could I be wrong to sense ur pregnant

oh my gosh twins! Congratulations that is amazing news! I really feel like I am, but I'm only 8 dpo, think I had a implantation dip today. I don't know when I am going to start testing, I'm so desperate to know if 1st round of Clomid & good timing worked for us this morning. Maybe Monday at 10 dpo.


----------



## Glowstar

Hey ladies...I have been keeping up with this thread looking at all your scan pics etc....and I'm possibly back.....again :shrug:

OK ladies HELP!!! I am totally crapping myself!!! I have felt weird for a couple of days....neck ache for about 4 days and swear my nipples are like they were when they were pregnant..even other half commented that they looked like saucers!! So I go to the shops this afternoon and wander into poundland and pick up some HPT's for the next time we are seriously trying...2 for a £1...strip tests 25miu sensitivity. Great for a POAS addict.

I had my D&C on 18th June and have had no AF since....

So I get home at 4.00pm and decide to go to the loo.....only 9dpo and pee'd in a cup....I know...bad girl right!!! so I dip the cheapie strip and sit on the loo watching the dye run through it and I swear I see a faint line remember just over a week ago I did a 10miu IC to make sure I had def ovulated and the HCG was completely out my system and got a complete stark white BFN. I had a couple of digi's in the draw....so decided what the hell put yourself out of your misery...will say 'not pregnant', other test is prob an evap etc etc...this is what I got...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg


----------



## spellfairy

Omg congrats! If you had a bfn then a bfp it's a yes I'd say! I had a faint one before and then af came. But u have a digital so wow! Get ur aspirin in you and drink sooo much water x


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar! That's awesome!!!!!!!!!! I definitely think that's a true BFP! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Holly and Spell :hugs:

I def tested around 8 or 9 days ago and had a stark white BFN on an IC. I was really doing it to check all the HCG had gone and to see if my body was getting back to normal because I thought I had ovulated but was unsure, clearly I had!
I'll do a FRER tomorrow and post the results :winkwink:


----------



## spellfairy

Excited :)


----------



## Glowstar

Here's my FRER from this morning and an Asda 15miu test I did at midnight last night...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/frerfmu10dpo17711-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/asda15miu9dpo2.jpg


----------



## hollyw79

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You're are definitely preggo hun!! Soooooooo excited for you!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations glowstar!:happydance:


----------



## debzie

hi ladies just thought I would check in

Hello there pineapple long time no see. 

Glowstar I am so stoked for you hun congrats again.

Holly great scan pic and I see the pee pee, I still say girl through. 

Truth hope you enjoy your hols 

Spell great scan pics too. 

Must admit I have had a touch of the green eyed monster reading through your posts this time but I am still soo happy for you all.
AFM I did start temping this month and had all my usual ovulation signs, ewcm pain and increased sex drive +++++++ Temps were low and then had a spike today. We have dtd all we can basically But there is a BUT I am still spotting. tmi Its brown and only a smidgen in my cm and I am still getting the faintest of positives on a hpt wondofo one but negative on an IC 10miu one. So I have no hope for this cycle just now want AF to arrive.


----------



## spellfairy

:( aw Debbie :( u and glowstar were in my thoughts a lot. I really I'm going to pray for u pet, send u the luck of the Irish;)


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie.....don't write yourself off yet. You must be so close to having no HCG that you will prob ovulate soon...if you ovulate you have a chance :hugs:

I'm still not really believing mine until the tests go darker :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

Hi Deb :hugs: I've been thinking of you.. I'm glad you checked in :hugs: Don't think you have no hope at all for this cycle.. I know one girl on the MC section who was still slightly spotting and still getting slight HPT's and still actually ovulated- AND got pregnant. So don't lose all hope my dear! It CAN happen!!!


----------



## debzie

Aww thanks ladies,

If my temps alone are anything to go by I am 2 dpo thats if I have sustained temp shift tomorrow. I did do OPKs that were positive few days ago but I am not going by them as I still have hcg in my system. Time will tell. x


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Looks like I'm out for this cycle (it's ending just the way the last one did) maybe I'll be joining you ladies next month. I'm off to sulk about it.


----------



## debzie

So sorry pineapple. Hopefully i will join you next month. X

Well its official I am celebrating my negative pregnancy test, hopefully i will have a positive one soon to officially join back. X


----------



## Glowstar

I'm sorry Pineapple...that feeling of being 'out' is horrible. 

Debzie...yay for a negatibe HPT :happydance: how wrong does that sound :haha:

Anyway, I have been going insane all day and decided to look in my bedroom bin for the neg HPT I did on the 9th July.....so here it is

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/negHPT9thjuly20112.jpg

and here are 2 FRER's one from yesterday 10dpo with FMU and one from today 5.15pm 11dpo....are they getting darker??

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/2frers2.jpg


----------



## Brynden

Oh I'm so glad I checked in - AH GLOWSTAR That's a BFP!!!! :D:D:D


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Brynden!!! :hugs: Can't believe how far along you are already! and your scan pic is cute xxx


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Glowstar!! I'm really praying this one sticks for you hun!!! You deserve it!!


----------



## debzie

Yeah Glow it does sound wrong but I am soo happy. It took nearly 8 weeks for my hcg to drop with my last mmc so this is soo exciting, means I can move on. As for your tests defo Biggest Fattest Positive..... I am soo chuffed for you.

Brynden hello there, cant believe how far on you are now, I agree with Glow cute scan piccy.


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie...ANYTHING can happen...you are still in this cycle...def don't rule yourself out. No matter what you HCG is if you've ovulated (and you have!) you have a chance :hugs::hugs: I am holding out everything for you...you deserve it after all you have been through since November :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Debzie! Good to hear that your hcg is down - how weird to celebrate a negative pregnancy test! But I'm so glad you can move on now!!


----------



## poppy666

Hey all im back from my hols :happydance: Turkey was toooooooooooo hot so glad im back in rainy UK :haha:

Glowstar omg you go girl :happydance: congratz sweetie you soooooooooo deserve this :hugs:

Hope everyone is well and spellfairy loving your scan pic.. aww twins :kiss:

Holly i see the tinkle but too early as girls bits are swollen too till 16wks :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Poppy!!!! welcome back....I went to Turkey too....really liked it (Gumbet) was hot though :hugs:

Still not got my 1st Beta result back, they have it but won't give it to me as Dr hasn't had 'time' to comment on it! I know it doesn't mean anything without the 2nd one but after everything that's happened the last month I want to know what it is! Grrrrrr 2nd one tomorrow so will have a word with Nurse to get me the results asap. On that note I am still testing like a paranoid freak...I think I am still in shock that this could happen so soon and worried because it's so soon after a loss. I'm thinking I should change my tickers now....but still keep thinking...what if they've left something behind from the D&C and it's not real. PARANOIA 
So here are today's tests....14dpo 7.00pm

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_1FA6DCA1-7494-CC6A-6C69-B2D18A921C6F.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_34ADCC21-A2F5-2310-F5D2-0F29F8AF1A19.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie understand you being paranoid i was same after my loss, but here's my 17dpo IC so yours is spot on :thumbup: i really do believe a lot of women who have the D&C can and do get pregnant pretty quickly cos the procedure really cleans your lining ready to try again.
 



Attached Files:







17dpo in afternoon 001.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Poppy....I think mine are 25miu as they are from the pound shop...not the normal 'one step' 10miu I used last time. The lines seem much darker, quicker this time though :thumbup:
I've bitten the bullet and put some tickers up :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Tickers look fab Glowstar, its out of our hands now so all you can do is try relax which is hard, but i think this little one is here to stay :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Welcome back Poppy!!! :hugs: I hope you had a great time but I have no doubts that it feels good to be home! How is your bump coming along??? I posted one today in my journal.. not much to report IMHO! I upload it here but im not at home... 

Glowstar.. your hpt looks AWESOME and I think you have every reason to be confident. One of my closest friends had a d&c and got preggo two weeks later and now her son is four! I hope they share your results soon!


----------



## Brynden

Can't wait to hear your results Glowstar!! I think this one is here to stay too!! That's a nice dark test!!


----------



## Glowstar

Well drum roll ladies...the results are in.......

1st Beta @ 13dpo - 228
2nd Beta @n 15dpo - 616!! 

Gives me a doubling time of 32.78 hours!!! stick beanie...please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping me sane!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thats a fantastic result, more than doubled :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

The Dr was really nice :thumbup: he said to make an early midwife appointment for around 6 weeks and then they will 'try' and get me in for an early reassurance scan in light of what's happened the last few weeks. So I hope they will :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

:yipee: Glowstar~ AWESOME news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Yay for the good news Glowstar!! That would be awesome to get an early scan!! :D


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations Glowstar!


----------



## LiSa2010

welcome back poppy!!

congrats Glowstar :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! :hugs:

haven't posted on this thread in a while but have been silently stalking you :hugs:

wanted to update on my TTC status:
on May 26th, I went to FS b/c of my looooooooooong cycle (71days yikes). found out my FSH number was a little higher than what the doc expected so I went for further testing and had an HSG test done. further blood work confirmed that I have low egg reserve and the HSG showed my tubes are clear and open. I also have a cyst and fibroid but doc said it shouldn't hinder getting or staying pregnant, he is not concerned about that right now, he really wants to see how my ovaries and eggs respond to meds. so here I am now, I had my appt this morning with the Nurse at the FS office. I will taking injections (300iu of Follistim), doing Trigger Shot (Ovidrel), and IUI :happydance: I'll be on follicle monitoring. My first blood draw and u/s will be cd3. then I start the injections on the 4th day of cycle for approximately 10 days in a row. She also said my dosage may increase or decrease depending on my response to the med. bring on the :witch: getting close to that :bfp: wish me luck ladies!

hope you're all doing well....


----------



## Glowstar

That sounds like a really pro-active plan Lisa! Bet you can't wait to get started! keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## poppy666

Lisa thats great news sweetie im routing for you :happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debzie

Hello all

Welcome back poppy, Im booked to go to Ibiza 2 weeks 5 days not that I am counting lol.

Hello lisa so glad that stuff is getting done and hopefully this is the last path you have to take to your BFP.

Glow what can I say I am still smiling at your news. Now it has to be my turn next lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Debz, I am keeping everything crossed even my legs and that's pretty tough cos I am peeing every 5 mins!!
Your chart looks good so far!! I need you as a bump buddy xx


----------



## LiSa2010

thank you ladies!!!

Deb, I just saw your chart and you have a temp dip today...... could it be implantation dip?! I'm keep everything crossed for you too :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I said the same on another thread Lisa!!


----------



## PineappleRock

LiSa2010 said:


> thank you ladies!!!
> 
> Deb, I just saw your chart and you have a temp dip today...... could it be implantation dip?! I'm keep everything crossed for you too :hugs: :hugs:

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies we will see on the morning. Hope to join back soon. X


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

Hope you're all getting on well. I've been lurking and haven't posted for a while, but I'm really pleased to see how well so many of you are coming along. 

Glowstar - I am so happy for you and really hope that this is the sticky bean you've been waiting for. 

Poppy - love the pic of you and your little fella. He's sooo cute: he'll be a great big brother. :thumbup:

I'm 34 weeks tomorrow and as big as a beach ball. Getting really fed up of the 'are you having twins?' comments: I really have to bite my lip. Never mind, I love my wriggly bump so much.

Baby was breech at my last midwife appointment so I've been trying to do exercises to get her to turn and have even put earphones at the bottom of my bump near the 'exit' to persuade her to wriggle her head around. None of the women in my family have any sense of direction and my little Minkster is no different - clueless about where she needs to go to get out! :wacko: :shrug: If the baby is still the wrong way when I go for my midwife appointment next Wednesday, I'm going to my acupuncturist (who helped me get pregnant) on Thursday to see if that helps her turn. I want to avoid a c-section this time if I can, so I really want baby to be in the right place. 

Best wishes to all the Soya girls. :hugs:

Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Just realised my due date is wrong on the first page of this thread. My little girl is due on 3rd September, not the 9th. 

Very excited to see there are some soya twins a'cooking - they do say that soya raises your chances of a multiple birth. :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

I found out mine are identicals today:) yeoo and we found wafer thin membrane:) sooo happy. They were lying facing one way and one had hiccups then other one reaching out, then they were back to back heads facing either way then one was lying on top of another maybe Hollyw will upload the pic lol. Soo crazy how twins get on. 14 weeks:)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies.....I'm back and wishing I was still in Aruba. It was so beautiful. So depressing to come back to this heat wave. We are almost in triple digits. My two year old has separation anxiety. He has been clingy since we picked him up lol its so cute he is following us around like we are leaving him again poor baby. 

I'm glad to see everyone is doing okay. Welcome back Glowstar big congrats. Debzie your chart is looking good. Lisa your plan sounds great. I know you will get your bfp soon. Hi Minky your almost there. Happy 24 weeks poppy!! Glad your back to posting Bryden. Holly I hope your keeping cool in Ny. I missed you ladies.


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless your son :hugs: glad to hear you enjoyed your time away Truth and nice to see you back missed you x


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy your at 24 weeks in the US your now viable outside the womb. I can't wait to get there.


----------



## poppy666

I know :happydance: but still dont stop me worrying :dohh: nearly time for your gender scan, are you having one?


----------



## truthbtold

My elective is next Monday is august 1st. I had my cervix checked today and ask the tech to take a peak she said the cord was between the leg so I have to wait a few more days to see if I have any more luck.


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooo exciting got everything crossed for you :hugs: Your cervix ok then? im going to book my 4D scan for 20th August so something to look forward to.


----------



## minkysouth1

Nice to have you back, truthbtold. Glad you enjoyed your break and thanks for cheering me on.

Hey Poppy - congrats on reaching 24 weeks. Things are looking good for you now.

I think my baby has turned and is now head down. Yay! My bump has dropped and it feels a bit like I have a watermelon between my legs. The only problem now is that I think my wee girlie is back to back (I feel elbows and legs sliding about behind my belly button), so I'm going to have to do lots of hip wiggling to get her to rotate. The joys of the third trimester!

XX


----------



## poppy666

Minky great news she's head down, but not so good back to back Eeeckk i had back to back labour with my first Rhys NEVER again :argh: get on all fours and get her moving :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

[-o&lt; I've still got time and I reckon there's loads of space for her to move about in, so I'm hoping it'll work out alright.


----------



## poppy666

Yes they say up to 37wks they still got room to move so got everything crossed for you :hugs: has she got a name yet?


----------



## truthbtold

Minky that great news glad she turned for you! 

Poppy my cervix is looking great!


----------



## spellfairy

My first went breech at 38/39 weeks and flipped through the night as doc was shocked when he came around to check! She was 7.8lbs:) 

On another note I wanted to ask is anyone freaked out? Past two days I have a feeling they were going to slip out whilst I was in toilet:( ( the last loss was shocking when he came out in my hands unexpected :( ) well I keep also thinking maybe they ve died :( why can't I get rid of these feelings:( I've had loads scan in past three months and another one in 2 half weeks but I've had fears but not like this. I remember saying after I was 14 weeks last time saying I hope I don't loose after 14 cos u have to give birth and now that feeling is gone:( if I loose these babies I doubt I would try again as one then twins be too much for me. I might try listen to Doppler later but iam petrified:(


----------



## poppy666

Aww spellfairy its just natural to worry even at 14wks i keep saying to myself ' get to 20wks, then 24wks and i'll be safe' but now im trying to get to 28wks without worrying :dohh: PAL is horrid :hugs::hugs:

Thought id do a 24wk bump piccy ignore stretch marks :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image024.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: spell :hugs:

I knooooow how scary it is.. especially after what you went through. I feel like every day my mind wonders if the baby is going to be ok! 

I would DEFINITELY give the doppler a whirl! You're far enough along that you should be able to hear it just fine! I LOVE mine.. I listen it once a day just to check and it makes me SMILE .. BIG TIME! :) 

:hi: Poppy, Truth, Debzie, Glowstar, & Brynden! 

I'm doing pretty well... happy to be almost 15 weeks and I've been feeling minor bits of movement when I go lay down and lay real still for a couple of weeks now.. I can't WAIT to feel the movement when I'm up and about and STRONGER! 

I have my gender scan on Monday.. just like Truth! :thumbup: I'm still sure it's a boy though!!


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy ~ what an AWESOME bump! Mine is like non existent.. just thicker around the middle! I could have SWORN I'd have a bump by now! :shrug: 

Here is my 13w5d bump pic.. the last one I took~
 



Attached Files:







13w5d.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooo monday gonna be exciting 2 gender scans :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> Poppy ~ what an AWESOME bump! Mine is like non existent.. just thicker around the middle! I could have SWORN I'd have a bump by now! :shrug:
> 
> Here is my 13w5d bump pic.. the last one I took~

Awwww Holly little tiny bump :hugs: with my first i didnt start showing till nearly 7mths i was so skinny too.... dont worry your bump will appear but dont think it be obvious till your about 24wks :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Spell I know how you feel and sadly it doesnt get any easier, I think we will worry until we are all holding our bundles in our arm. 

Great bump pics ladies. Monday is going to be exciting, Holly what time is your appointment? Mine is at 9:15am.


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Poppy ~ what an AWESOME bump! Mine is like non existent.. just thicker around the middle! I could have SWORN I'd have a bump by now! :shrug:
> 
> Here is my 13w5d bump pic.. the last one I took~
> 
> Awwww Holly little tiny bump :hugs: with my first i didnt start showing till nearly 7mths i was so skinny too.... dont worry your bump will appear but dont think it be obvious till your about 24wks :happydance:Click to expand...

ACkkkkkkkkkk! That's FOREVER away!!! :cry: I just thought since I already have a son that it MIGHT pop sooner but I guess not!! I'm thinking the 20 week range too bc there is no way I'm going to show that much in just a couple of weeks!


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Spell I know how you feel and sadly it doesnt get any easier, I think we will worry until we are all holding our bundles in our arm.
> 
> Great bump pics ladies. Monday is going to be exciting, Holly what time is your appointment? Mine is at 9:15am.

My appt. is @ 10am so you're up first my dear! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

LOL alright monday. I hope I have better luck...darn umbilical cord blocked everything this week.


----------



## hollyw79

Here is today's bump pic.. after I ate breakfast too.. aka NO PROGRESS! :rofl:

Here is my first bump pic at 5w6d:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-125.html

The ONLY difference is that I can see I don't have as much tummy definition as I had to start. and that I am "thicker".. which I attribute more due to the lack of running!
 



Attached Files:







14w4d.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## truthbtold

LMAO! Oh Holly dont worry your bump will come


----------



## Glowstar

Spell, can only imagine how you feel. Get the Doppler out. Xx

Holly!!!! OMG!! I wish I was as skinny as you. I can def see progression that bump is all baby. I will post you my 5 week pic and you will pee yourself laughing, I seriously have such bad bloat I look 5 months!! Its ridiculous. I'm blaming my age!!


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> LMAO! Oh Holly dont worry your bump will come

lol.. sounds like a song.. one dayyyyyyyyy your bump will come la de dahhhhh :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> Spell, can only imagine how you feel. Get the Doppler out. Xx
> 
> Holly!!!! OMG!! I wish I was as skinny as you. I can def see progression that bump is all baby. I will post you my 5 week pic and you will pee yourself laughing, I seriously have such bad bloat I look 5 months!! Its ridiculous. I'm blaming my age!!

Well.. I have SEVERE moments of bloat.. I Just post AM pictures.. by night time~ I have a bigger gut! :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

lol @Holly

Glowstar, did you take soy again?


----------



## debzie

Hello all just thought I would check in.

Spell so sorry your not feeling too good at the mo, Get the doppler out for some reassurance. x x 

Holly love the bump pics soo cute lil bump I was like an elephant when I was preggers with emily I just ballooned from 15 weeks.


Poppy am I remembering right did you spot all your first cycle? Looks like I am doing the same I stopped for 5 days. Temp has dropped too so I am actually hoping Af will arrive if so I will ovulate when we are on our hols.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Debzie, fxd for you this cycle!


----------



## poppy666

Yes i did Debz... fx'd you ovulate whilst on holidays sweetie and you catch that egg :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies hopefully I will. x


----------



## hollyw79

Hi Deb! :hugs: best of luck this cycle! Praying overtime for you!!!!


----------



## debzie

Well praying does work AF showed up this morning so I will be taking soy cd 3-7 same doses as I got my bfp. This means if I am still on track which you never know following a miscarriage I will ovulate when we are on holiday in ibiza, might be a little tricky as Emily will be in the same room as us. I think we will be using the kids club and my Mam and Dad are coming with us. As I am on hols dont know if I should temp or just take some opks and relax a bit, what do you girls think?


----------



## spellfairy

Holidays work! Last time I got pregnant on a break away:) good luck:) well Doppler is shit I can find my own but not the other two :( either needs a new battery or wire loose, brand new too :( I put it on and off then it works but trying to find it a nightmare:( I'm not skinny either:( lol I did however get butterflies when inwas pushing it about my tum. Can any of u girls in uk upload links to good dopplers which give heart rate and don't cost the earth. I am sooo sooo paranoid then my mate who reads palms texts me are your babies ok? Omg I lost it . I asked her not to be speculating on the babies again as I feel that it doesn't help. I had loadsa nightmares then woke to feel empty what a blimen rollercoaster and only you guys get it :) I will try Doppler again now. I do think I feel movement but I thought that with last baby and he died week before inside. Having my Doppler work or new one shall give me piece of mind. And after this I'm NEVER getting pregnant again.


----------



## hollyw79

Deb~ :happydance: I am sooo glad AF came!!! YAY!!!!! I think since you're going to be on vacation... maybe do the relaxed approach and just remember to have regular sex.. really~ all the extra stuff is just crap anyway.. bottom line- you just need to keep :sex: :) If you and your OH have a harder time managing sex daily or every other day.. THEN maybe do OPK's just to pinpoint the dates that you need to! :hugs: Lots of :dust: 

Spell~ I have a HiBebe doppler and it was $100 US dollars and I LOVE IT! Best money I EVER spent. I know you can get cheaper ones but this one tells you the heart rate and it has a little heart next to the BPM that is solid when it recognizes heart tones. Everything has been going well with your LO's.. I'm sure all is ok! :hugs: When do you have your next appt.??


----------



## LiSa2010

deb: yay for cd1... sounds like you're ready with fist up to take on this cycle... :hugs: Ive got everything crossed for you :hugs:

:hugs: spell: how horrible of your mate to say something like that.... Im sure everything is well with your :baby:ies :hugs:

:hi: everyone! hope you're all doing well.


----------



## spellfairy

Spotting now:( fifteen weeks on Saturday :( fingers crossed and positive thoughts. On bed rest and aspirin ( wasn't taken it every day) so scared:( think I found heartbeat:) and I have heartburn and feeling icky so both good signs.


----------



## debzie

Hi lisa.thanks

Spell sorry to hear you are spotting I read that it is more common with twin pregnancies. Rest up and i am sure all will be fine. Sending hugs.


----------



## spellfairy

I wasnt preg last time thou:( and i bled and lost later than this:( good news is its stopped;) every time i get a sharp pain i think the worse:( wish i hadnt told everyone i am preg now. Love these babies and hope their big bro is looking over them.


----------



## debzie

Glad to hear that the spotting has stopped, I bled every few weeks when I was carrying Emily up until 16 weeks then it stopped. I am sure everything will be ok with these two. Sending hugs. x


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Spotting now:( fifteen weeks on Saturday :( fingers crossed and positive thoughts. On bed rest and aspirin ( wasn't taken it every day) so scared:( think I found heartbeat:) and I have heartburn and feeling icky so both good signs.

Im sorry my dear... I hope it stays away and doesn't come back! Just a heads up.. my FS advised me that unless you have a known clotting disorder.. baby aspirin can be a bad thing too.. it actually almost caused me to lose THIS baby.. aspirin can actually cause bleeding.. so just something to remember.. its not for everyone! Rest up and keep your feet up hun! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I hope everything is okay Spellfairy but I'm sure they are. Hugs.


----------



## spellfairy

I remember u saying that before Holly and I came off it and started taking it less then I had one bleed and went on it. I've been off it for a while on and off really:( but I'm back on it.studies show taking small amounts can do no damage. It's always good news I hear of it but your story so many one in a small amount like you. I won't be coming on and off again. But after reading I see that a yeast infection inflames the area and pinkish discharge comes just like I had. Got some cream and no spotting thankgod. Omg what a journey this pal.


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 15 weeks spellfairy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey

Truth and Holly - wow, you both have gender scans on Monday. That's so exciting. It's funny that you already think its a boy, Holly. I always thought I'd have another boy till I was a few weeks pregnant this time and then I really started sensing that this baby was a girl. I also had a strong feeling that my DS was a boy, long before my 20 week scan (when the little tike opened his legs to show us!)

Spell - I really hope that your twins are ok and that you get proof soon so you can start to relax again. I can't believe your friend sent you that text! Just remember that it's natural to feel anxious, but it doesn't mean that something is wrong. Big hugs.

Debz - good luck TTC on your hols. It's the best time! A friend of mine got pregnant on honeymoon just a couple of months after losing a baby at 9 weeks. She's doing really well now and blooming!

Poppy - glad that Korben is getting better. I hope you're feeling ok too and don't end up getting sick. Love your bump pic! I should put one on too, cos I'm one big momma now.

Minky

My DS did his first poop on a potty today. So proud of him - hoping he'll be in pants by the time this next one arrives. XXX


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Minky yes korben better but gave it me and ive been really ill, got over the worst but sweating like mad today, going to try eat something today. Its my due date today of the one i lost which is a sad day, but everything happens for a reason.

See you all later xxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Minky ......post a bump pic when you get a chance. 

Poppy glad the little one is feeling better. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## spellfairy

Aw poppy hugs x x x it's awful. I just heard heartbeat week before my babies due date so that helped eased pain.

Today I defo felt kicks kicks kicks!!! Stood on a rusty nail went to a&e yesterday and they just cleaned it and wouldn't give me a tentnus cos of twins and after loss she says she didn't want to take risk. Dramas lately in my life. On a good note my wee girl is coming home after being with her father a month:) miss her so much. She only heard it was twins and can't wait!


----------



## truthbtold

Well ladies tech said its a boy although im still not convinced by this shot she gave me. I would have rather had a potty shot.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Well ladies tech said its a boy although im still not convinced by this shot she gave me. I would have rather had a potty shot.
> 
> View attachment 243456

Well.. I think it's probably a boy if 2 people have said that so far :shrug: but anything is still possible!! Are you going to have another scan soon?


----------



## hollyw79

I had my gender scan today and I must say I was NOT impressed! I think my last u/s was a heck of a lot clearer .. we DID get confirmation it was a boy which we already assumed based off the last u/s.. the pic I have isn't great.. I'll upload it in a bit!


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm Truth i cant tell from that piccy either :wacko:


----------



## truthbtold

My thing is this Holly, last monday at 15 weeks 6 days, I had my cervix checked and convinced the tech at my office to try to see the gender she said it looks like a girl but the cord was too close for her to 100 percent, she was looking from the potty angle and I must admit I didnt see a scrotum and neither did DH. Guess she got my hopes up a tad but this pic isnt doing it for me. I need a potty angled boy for confirmation.

Holly I get ultrasound ever two weeks, due for another on the 10th hopefully i can get her to check more than my cervix.

Happy 25 weeks Poppy!


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> My thing is this Holly, last monday at 15 weeks 6 days, I had my cervix checked and convinced the tech at my office to try to see the gender she said it looks like a girl but the cord was too close for her to 100 percent, she was looking from the potty angle and I must admit I didnt see a scrotum and neither did DH. Guess she got my hopes up a tad but this pic isnt doing it for me. I need a potty angled boy for confirmation.

that definitely makes sense.. geesh.. I Hope you can find out soon!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Here are my scan pics from today in my journal:

Scan pics


----------



## poppy666

Holly i cant even tell on your scan either, im useless lol :dohh:

Truth demand a potty shot next time :haha: i go for my 4d scan saturday so will be getting mine confirmed for a 3rd time before i start buying anything


----------



## truthbtold

She said the legs were in the way. Sucks to be me. 

Holly I cant see your pics :(

Good Luck with your 4d scan Poppy, Im sure she is still a girl.


----------



## hollyw79

here Truth.. let me try this way
 



Attached Files:







15w2dSonogram.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 9









15w2dSonogram.Boy.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly, that does appear to be boy parts on the second pic


----------



## hollyw79

I must say.. considering I'm paying out of pocket.. I wish she would have taken 5 more minutes to get a better picture :grr:


----------



## truthbtold

I know it sucks that our ultrasounds didnt go the way we wanted them too. Your anatomy scan is a week before mine, hope we get better images


----------



## poppy666

Truth think you need to update now your next scan dates, anyone find out glowstars edd?


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy is this saturday going to be your last scan? 

I am updating now, I get so many scans I just count the big ones so I will put August 26th lol


----------



## poppy666

No will be having some growth scans after 30wks but wont know dates till i see consultant at 28wks.


----------



## truthbtold

Okay ladies im obsessing, this is a pic i found online taken at the same place i went to today by the same sonographer looks identical to mine so i guess its really a boy and i need to accept it.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I know it sucks that our ultrasounds didnt go the way we wanted them too. Your anatomy scan is a week before mine, hope we get better images

I'm actually tempted to go to a different place if I decide to do 3d/4d imaging. I just felt like with the $ I spent to do it.. I would've gotten more.. same for you.. you should have gotten a potty shot and had it PERFECTLY clear!:growlmad:


----------



## debzie

Aww ladies Im so sorry your disappointed with your gender scans cant remember what I predicted way back then, think it was a girl for poppy and holly and a boy for truth, well got 2 right maybe.

Well I am on cd 5 taking soy........ nothing interesting really. Sending hugs.


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Debzie


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> Aww ladies Im so sorry your disappointed with your gender scans cant remember what I predicted way back then, think it was a girl for poppy and holly and a boy for truth, well got 2 right maybe.
> 
> Well I am on cd 5 taking soy........ nothing interesting really. Sending hugs.

Good luck my dear.. I Hope the soy helps!! :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Throw the soy in ya for one more day! I took plenty and I've two bundles of joy. Debs I'm praying for u. My oh felt a kick three times tonight! I tol him to slip his hand in at where I thought I felt it. Feels weird cos of pal but I can't believe their still alive! So so happy to be kicked , ESP when my oh felt it at 15 weeks;)


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Debz get them down ya :haha:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies, I was posting about you ladies in another thread how all of you have coincidence in dates relating to your loss and this pregnancy (as one of the girls if she gets her bfp this moth her edd will be the same as her last).......I did not have any coincidences last time. However if I get my bfp this month my edd will be around the date I got my last bfp very strange hope it is an omen.


----------



## truthbtold

I conceived on my due date.


----------



## poppy666

With my loss i concieved on 7th Nov, with this one im due 14th Nov


----------



## spellfairy

I lost on 13th jan I'm due 21 jan

Day I went for post mortem results and cried to doc I'd missed 3 eggs I got concieved. And weirdly I'm having twins! Have I been given twins to make up for the loss I dunno strange things .


----------



## hollyw79

How is everyone?? Been quiet around here.. which CAN be a good thing too hopefully :) I'm feeling the baby move more and more each day which I'm LOVING! Anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend? I work tomorrow ..yuck.. straight after work I'm going to an engagement party :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww Holly glad your feeling movement :hugs: mine does somersaults never sleeps :dohh:

Got my 4D scan in 3hrs thats all im doing this weekend :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Ooooooh exciting Poppy!!!! I can't wait to do my 4d scan! 

How do you sleep at night?? On your side?? Do you use a body pillow or anything? I'm not really able to tummy sleep anymore.. and I'm getting SOOO restless at night... and I know the worst is yet to come :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ive always slept on my right side with normal pillows, but i know further on i'll be propping my pillows up cos of getting breathless ' lovely side effect of pregnancy' :dohh:


----------



## hollyw79

you're lucky that you do!! I just feel the apple in my belly and don't feel comfy laying on my tummy anymore.. especially since I can feel the little squirt wiggle! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Well here she is weighing 2lb :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND MANCHESTER_13.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hollyw79

Aww poppy!! Soooo adorable!! Can't wait to see the delivery pics next!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im hoping i see some of your 3Ds :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Lovely pics, Poppy. Your little girl is absolutely adorable! I wish I'd had a 4D scan now, cos you get to see baby so clearly. XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Holly

I fall asleep every night hugging a great big maternity pillow: it's wrapped around me and between my legs and is pretty comfortable, even at 36 weeks pregnant. I'm usually a tummy sleeper too, so it'll be nice to go back to that soon. XX


----------



## hollyw79

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey Holly
> 
> I fall asleep every night hugging a great big maternity pillow: it's wrapped around me and between my legs and is pretty comfortable, even at 36 weeks pregnant. I'm usually a tummy sleeper too, so it'll be nice to go back to that soon. XX

is it a specific brand? I have a body pillow and it just SUCKS! I toss and turn about 50 times before I finally conk out!


----------



## minkysouth1

I think the body pillow is Mothercare, though I'm not sure whether they operate in the US. It looks like a big bolster. X


----------



## poppy666

Minky not long for you lovely, cant wait to see pictures :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies, I have been so busy getting ready for this Disney World trip I havent had time for much else. 

Happy 26 weeks Poppy, great 4d pics. I hope you brought went shopping you have been putting it off for too long lol.

Holly glad your feeling movement I dont feel much

Minky your in the home stretch now!


----------



## poppy666

Truth 18wks tomorrow woohooo :happydance::happydance: not bought anything yet lol no winter clothes in shops yet so waiting :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww I thought you would at least buy one thing lol. I went school shopping for my oldest yesterday guess we are ahead over here the stores are full with fall/winter clothes...everything except winter coats.


----------



## poppy666

lol i did look but didnt buy, maybe buy something this weekend, yes we must be behind dont think we get winter clothes in shops till september :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Well I was hoping for an uneventful cervical length check appointment today but no such luck. my cervix is still long but its funneling, the U/S tech wouldnt say more than that I see the doctor tomorrow. Praying everything is okay. I couldnt imagine bedrest this early.


----------



## poppy666

Truth dont understand the whole cervix thing, but is it bad news?


----------



## hollyw79

Oh goodness Truth.. I also don't know much about that but I hope it's nothing too serious! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Funneling from what I researched online is the cervix opening from the top like a funnel instead of thinning out from the bottom end that's in the vagina. Some ladies on baby center think I could possibly go on Bedrest to keep pressure off my cervix. But just like last time the bigger the baby gets the more pressure is placed on my cervix. I'm just glad I hav my cerclage already. I hope things don't get any worse.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry hun. I would for sure maybe just do a modified bedrest in that you just take it super easy whenever you can until you actually DO (hopefully NEVER!) have to be put on bedrest. I'm so glad you have the cerclage in there and with a bit of rest~ hopefully it settles down :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Ladies.....I can't take any week for granted. A lady in the Gestational complication board said she had funneling from week 25 to 38 and she had a stitch also but everything turned out fine. That gave me a little hope.


----------



## hollyw79

oh that's GREAT to hear!!!!! Keep those positive stories @ the front of your mind!!!!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

Truth - I hope that you don't have to go on bedrest so early. That's a long old stretch! There's a girl in the September Sweetpea forum who had similar problems with her cervix and was on bedrest from about 23 or 24 weeks. She found it really frustrating but is so happy now after delivering a healthy baby girl a few days ago (at about 33 weeks). 

Poppy - thanks for the comments. I really am on the home stretch. 

In the end, I decided to ask for a repeat C-section and I have a date: Tuesday 30th August will be the date I meet my little girl. Very excited and relieved now that I've made my decision. 

Minky XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

Truth - just read your latest post. Sounds like you might not have to go for bedrest. I really hope that it works out for you!!!


----------



## hollyw79

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Truth - I hope that you don't have to go on bedrest so early. That's a long old stretch! There's a girl in the September Sweetpea forum who had similar problems with her cervix and was on bedrest from about 23 or 24 weeks. She found it really frustrating but is so happy now after delivering a healthy baby girl a few days ago (at about 33 weeks).
> 
> Poppy - thanks for the comments. I really am on the home stretch.
> 
> In the end, I decided to ask for a repeat C-section and I have a date: Tuesday 30th August will be the date I meet my little girl. Very excited and relieved now that I've made my decision.
> 
> Minky XXX

Awww that's RIGHT around the corner!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see some pics! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo Minky cant wait to see her n hear your birth story x

Truth hang in there sweetie this baby is here to stay :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
poppy, OMG the pics are so clear, so beautiful!!! 

truth, I hope you don't have to go on bed rest.. how did the doc appt go? it's so comforting hearing success stories. yours will be too :hugs:

holly/spell/glow/deb, :hi:

minky, wow August 30th will be here before you know it... I had a c-section w/my daughter but that was years ago... I assume they do better incisions these days where it's not even noticable :thumbup: good luck to you :hugs:


so ladies! Im in the TWW now.... Im 4dpo. Im going to test on Aug 19th.... FXed!


----------



## poppy666

Lisa sending massive bucket loads of baby dust your way :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PineappleRock

Truth I'm praying for you, hope everything is fine and you don't have to go on bed rest.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies, Im at work watching the clock my appointment is at 1pm.

I hope you get your bfp Lisa & Prock, your pretty close on dates this cycle


----------



## truthbtold

Im back!!!! no bedrest yet thank goodness. Doc says Im not funneling a lot so they will check it again in two weeks, if its worse at that time then we can explore other options.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Im back!!!! no bedrest yet thank goodness. Doc says Im not funneling a lot so they will check it again in two weeks, if its worse at that time then we can explore other options.

oh that's excellent!!! I'm happy to hear that!!!


----------



## truthbtold

I hope he turns breech, when babies are breech they apply less pressure to your cervix. He can turn back later on lol


----------



## LiSa2010

great news Truth!!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Lisa


----------



## truthbtold

Finally the potty shot. He is definitely all boy! I will hold off on shopping until after week 24


----------



## Glowstar

Truth, I sure hope you don't have to go on bedrest and glad you have that stitch in there....keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Poppy love your 4d pics...how cute is she :kiss:


----------



## LiSa2010

Happy 7 weeks Glow!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 7wks Glowstar how you doing sweetie xx


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Finally the potty shot. He is definitely all boy! I will hold off on shopping until after week 24
> View attachment 248504

oh yes~ no questioning there! I'm glad you have a definitive answer! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Truth i must e thick cos i still cant work it out where is his bits and legs? :dohh::dohh: ad enough looking at my own potty shot


----------



## truthbtold

LOL Okay its official Poppy is the least equalified of us to examine u/s pics. Its a potty shot but ith thighs only not full legs.

Holly I feel so much better now that I have my potty shot lol

Glowstar when is your due date.

So far we are two ad two, two boys and two girls. I wonder what Spellfairy is going to have.


----------



## hollyw79

lol... I VERY clearly see a pee-pee :haha: 

I bet Spell is going to have 2 boys! That's my guess! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Im guessing one and one.

Holly have you decided on a name yet? 

We are still flip flopping. DH wants a an usual name he likes Rohan Axel lol


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Im guessing one and one.
> 
> Holly have you decided on a name yet?
> 
> We are still flip flopping. DH wants a an usual name he likes Rohan Axel lol

I like Rohan.. one of my friends is preggo and due in October and is naming her son Rowen which I thought was really cute! I want something not SUPER common but not too strange either.

Our front runners so far~ Gavin, Grant, or Jackson. Gavin is our first choice @ this point. No clue on middle names!!


----------



## truthbtold

I like Jackson its classic but lately I have seen people spell it Jaxson. Gavin is nice also.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I like Jackson its classic but lately I have seen people spell it Jaxson. Gavin is nice also.

Jackson WAS our first choice.. our only concern is that we live in Jacksonville, Fl.. so I don't know.. do you think that matter?!?! :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

lol I dont think it matters.


----------



## poppy666

I came across a oys name other day n id of used it.... Caylem :thumbup: my sister just had her little oy yesterday called him Cooper.


----------



## Glowstar

I like Jackson :winkwink: I also like Mason for a boy :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> I like Jackson :winkwink: I also like Mason for a boy :thumbup:

I like Mason A LOT A LOT A LOT.. but our last name is Herrin and I just don't think it flows well at all! :nope:


----------



## truthbtold

lol @ not flowing well.

Poppy, I like Cooper and Harper so last name turned first name lol. I have a first name for a last name.


----------



## poppy666

Mason nice also Miles...


----------



## truthbtold

I like Miles too 

Poppy is your baby name concrete yet?


----------



## poppy666

Yes think so unless i hear something else :dohh: Serenity Rose.


----------



## truthbtold

I love it Poppy!


----------



## spellfairy

Hi everyone:) Holly I think blues to lol truth there identical so can't have one of both (as much as I'd love it) lol. Went in for twin to twin transfusion scan but was a week early for appointment, luckily a consultant seen me. There actually measuring only 1 day apart and Arrington fact ahead of there dates;) so seems like their thriving. I'm in for another scan on 24 aug and then 16 sept again, having twin u see a darn lot ESP If they r identicals.


----------



## Glowstar

Sounds like they are doing really well Spell :happydance::hugs:

AFM - I had an early scan yesterday and everything looks good. Got to see baby with it's little heart flickering away and measuring 7 weeks 1 day :happydance: couldn't get a pic as the one at the EPAU was too old to do it so I have to go and pick one up from ante natal on Tuesday :wacko:
Then had to sit and wait for and hour and half to see a Dr as my cyst has grown. In the end the DR didn't come so we were told to go!!! The nurse did phone my consultant though and phoned me back to say he was ok with just keeping an eye on things at the moment. Next scan 1st September :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Great news Glowstar looking forward to seeing scan piccy Tuesday :happydance:

Spellfairy glad to hear everything going ok with the twins :hugs: try find out sex at next scan :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

Glostar I woulda stayed all day and demanded someone seen me, always an excuse with Docs until u loose a little one. Should nt take that. Have u googles cysts etc? 

Poppy I do wanna find out but I M so bad at not telling everyone things about the babies I'd let it slip and most people don't wanna know. The feeling of boys is going down but I really don't mind what they are tbh. I love pink but I have a girl also. The urine test twice said it was boys and last time with my angel son it was same colour so who knows?finding out would be good as then I could be ready for them! Still shocked it's twins really!


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Hi everyone:) Holly I think blues to lol truth there identical so can't have one of both (as much as I'd love it) lol. Went in for twin to twin transfusion scan but was a week early for appointment, luckily a consultant seen me. There actually measuring only 1 day apart and Arrington fact ahead of there dates;) so seems like their thriving. I'm in for another scan on 24 aug and then 16 sept again, having twin u see a darn lot ESP If they r identicals.

I'm glad everything is going well and that they are thriving!!! :hugs:



Glowstar said:


> Sounds like they are doing really well Spell :happydance::hugs:
> 
> AFM - I had an early scan yesterday and everything looks good. Got to see baby with it's little heart flickering away and measuring 7 weeks 1 day :happydance: couldn't get a pic as the one at the EPAU was too old to do it so I have to go and pick one up from ante natal on Tuesday :wacko:
> Then had to sit and wait for and hour and half to see a Dr as my cyst has grown. In the end the DR didn't come so we were told to go!!! The nurse did phone my consultant though and phoned me back to say he was ok with just keeping an eye on things at the moment. Next scan 1st September :thumbup:

That's awesome glowstar. I think it's good that they are going to wait and watch on the cyst. The VAST majority of cysts resolve themselves before the 2nd tri~ I had a cyst in my last pregnancy and no one seemed concerned.. after further reading~ it's not uncommon & should go away on it's own anyway! I'm glad things are going well! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I had two cyst Glowstar, one was 2.5mm and the other 1.5mm they both shrunk but the U/S Tech told me its normal in the first trimester.


----------



## LiSa2010

spell, Im glad everything is going well :hugs:

glow, that is awesome news, im glad things are going well :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

truthbtold said:


> I had two cyst Glowstar, one was 2.5mm and the other 1.5mm they both shrunk but the U/S Tech told me its normal in the first trimester.

Mine is over 7.0cm...so 70mm!!! so it's pretty damn big!!!


----------



## truthbtold

they are shrunk signifcantly now so try not to worry


----------



## Glowstar

Mines actually grown...not shrunk.....it's grown 0.5cm in 2 weeks. Scan again 1st september and then next one would be 12 weeks away @ 20 weeks but going to push for one every few weeks until this cyst decides to shrink :winkwink:


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar - glad to hear your scan went well!! That's a big cyst! Hope it shrinks down quick!


----------



## truthbtold

Hey stranger how have you been? See your settling into the second tri!


----------



## hollyw79

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow.. SOOOO Looking forward to seeing the baby!!! 

Truth~ isn't yours around now too???


----------



## truthbtold

Oh wow Holly that came fast, super excited for you.

Mine is on the 26th


----------



## truthbtold

For some reason my doctors office wont allow us to book the anatomy scan until 19/20 weeks


----------



## hollyw79

Yes~ I'm excited! They do it here between 17-18 weeks. I am DYING to see the baby again.. the gender scan was a FREAKING JOKE so I feel like it's been forever since I've really seen the baby.. Yours is right around the corner! 

Happy 19 weeks!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks. I hope it goes by fast for me. I cant wait to see my little guy again too, every time we see them there bigger lol


----------



## Brynden

truthbtold said:


> Hey stranger how have you been? See your settling into the second tri!

Hey hun - I'm doing good! Yup I'm so happy to be so far along already - seems like it's gone by pretty quickly already! Don't have anatomy scan till Oct. 4th tho!! So long to wait! I may go in for a private gender scan before then....


----------



## poppy666

Happy 19th week Truth :happydance::happydance:

Brynden happy belated 15th week :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Holly good luck tomorrow looking forward to a piccy :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy! 

Brynden I would so pay for an scan, I dont have enough patience when I am anxious lol


----------



## Brynden

I know! I'm probably gonna pay for one - I just worry that something will be wrong cuz we haven't had a "medical" scan yet - and I don't wanna find out at a private scan...cuz they can't even tell you anything there...cuz they're not doctors


----------



## truthbtold

How far along is the u/s pic in your side pic


----------



## Brynden

10w4d


----------



## truthbtold

Awww the baby looks so big


----------



## Brynden

Yea it was so cute - already bouncing around :) I can't wait to see how much it's grown at the next one. The private place said I can book at 17 weeks to find out the gender...I might wait just one more week just to make sure they can tell... But I'm nervous!!


----------



## Glowstar

You ladies are surely zooming along now :hugs: can't believe how far along you all are!!! look forward to scan pics xx

Here's mine from Saturday 7 weeks 1 day

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_65799DC3-1B1D-4A98-161F-64DCBCFEFE12.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh Glowstar :happydance: be like a little cute gummy bear in a few weels like Brynden's :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Yay!! :D


----------



## truthbtold

Aww man I cant see it


----------



## truthbtold

Holly- I cant see the pics you posted in your journal ;(


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Holly- I cant see the pics you posted in your journal ;(

I'm sorry my dear! I'll post them differently here:

Just to update on this thread.. everything went great thankfully! Baby is measuring in the 18 weeks and a few days range so a little ahead but that makes me happy! I have a video.. not sure how to post that.. but here are the pics.. the baby kept putting his hand by his face.. so cute.. and his lil tootsies are SO tiny! They said he weighed 1/2 a pound today! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







17w4d.1.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10









17w4d.2.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 9









17w4d.tootsies.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 9









17w4d.4.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## truthbtold

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

It's great to see all these brilliant scan images, girls. Between you all, your pics from the last few days cover a baby's development from 7 to 28 weeks. Each and every one of those little darlings is looking absolutely perfect, so well done! 

Glowstar - yay, your little bean is devloping nicely. :happydance: I went for an early scan at 7 weeks too and got a really similar pic. It's amazing how you can already see that the head and body are forming.

Truth - hooray that you don't have to go on bedrest. :happydance: Fingers crossed that it stays that way. Your potty shot makes me laugh! :haha:

Poppy and Holly - your babies are too cute. Just wanna munch them up. :winkwink:

Less than 2 weeks till I meet baby now as my C-section is Tues 30th August. Been a bit mixed up about it because I originally wanted to go for a VBAC but my baby is in an awkward position, so I reckon it's for the best. Plus, the birth of my DS was such a trauma that I don't want a repeat of that (ended up having a C-section under general anaesthetic after 3 day induction). I'm feeling excited now though and relieved that both me and my hubby will be able to see our baby as soon as she is born. Whoopee! When she kicks, I can feel the outline of her foot against my tummy as she is back-to-back. Can't wait to see that little pinkee for real!

Minky X


----------



## hollyw79

Thank you Minky :hugs:

Wow.. that won't be long before you meet your little bean! EXCITING! 

Oh my goodness.. your last birthing experience definitely sounds traumatic! I would probably end up going for the C-section too .. as much as I know that stinks :( BUT as long as you get the baby here safely~ that's all that matters!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Minky......we will be rooting for you. I can't wait to see pics. I have never went into labor myself always been induced. It would he nice to have a natural fast labor for once. My dream delivery would be a water birth. So excited for you.


----------



## Glowstar

Wow how cool are those pics Holly!!!! looks like he is sucking his thumb!!! :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Minky cant wait :happydance: plus if she's back to back you DONT want a labour like that, my first son Rhys was back to back and omg neverrrrrrrrrrrr again was horrid labour. Enjoy the rest whilst you can :haha:

Holly lovely n clear pictures :hugs:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies,

I just finished my baby registry which is more like a check list for myself since I wont be having a baby shower. Cant wait to go shopping!


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> I just finished my baby registry which is more like a check list for myself since I wont be having a baby shower. Cant wait to go shopping!

that's awesome!! Why aren't you having a baby shower?!?!


----------



## truthbtold

Well this will be my third boy so my family or friends wont throw me one lol. If it was a girl I would have had one. But honestly with a two year old I already have so much boy stuff in my house I just need minor things, the biggest item will be my double stroller.


----------



## hollyw79

ahhhh ok.. I understand. I REALLY think each baby should be celebrated! that's just ME.. and EVERY new mom could use diapers and such! I'd throw you a party if I was up there! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I have been pondering the idea of throwing him a welcoming party. Buts is going to we winter and I worry about germs lol.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!!

:hi: minky, have a safe and wonderful labor...

just a quick update on me: had b/w done yesterday and results were great... doc wants me to continue my estrogen and progesterone meds and wants a repeat of the b/w on Monday AND a pregnancy test BUT Im not going to wait until Monday to find out if Im pregnant or not so Ive decided to test Saturday morning :happydance: I will update again soon :hugs:

hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sending loads of baby dust Lisa :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## truthbtold

Sending you baby dust as well Lisa


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, how was everyone's weekend? Anyone brought any baby stuff yet?

Happy 28 weeks Poppy!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ermmm few dresses and vests thats it lol. How you feeling?


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww your finally brought dresses Im so glad. You have to post pictures. I havent brought a thing yet, I want to wait until I reach 24 weeks at least.

Im becoming a nervous wreck my 20 week scan is friday thats the same time my last pregnancy went down hill. I just hope my cervix is holding up.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: 

Poppy~ that's great that you bought a couple of dresses! I'm sure it must be weird getting girl stuff after 4 boys! 

I've bought the baby bedding .. this is what we picked:

https://www.kohls.com/upgrade/webst...gw9nT4pHfdC6jTvbGCx18k!-1666188994!1177992322

my MIL bought us a gilder & ottoman.. and a few boxes of diapers.. that's about it so far !

I'm ready for Friday already :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly it just went to the Kohls main site not the bedding try to repost the link


----------



## hollyw79

Turtle bedding:

https://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/ba...CaLo+Baby+Turtle+Reef+6pc+Turtle+Crib+Set.jsp


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 28 weeks Poppy!!! awww you must be so excited now...especially getting to buy little girls things :kiss:

LOVE that bedding Holly! It's gorgeous!! :hugs:

I'm really struggling to stay positive at the moment. Especially after what happened on another thread I'm on today (Neversaynever) who Holly knows :cry: I just feel that everywhere I look on this forum is a constant reminder of MC and I'm kind of freaking out.
I want to be supportive but a flip side of me is really struggling to cope with all the negativity and it's really playing with my sanity :nope:

I'm just wishing the days away until my next scan next Thursday.


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> Happy 28 weeks Poppy!!! awww you must be so excited now...especially getting to buy little girls things :kiss:
> 
> LOVE that bedding Holly! It's gorgeous!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm really struggling to stay positive at the moment. Especially after what happened on another thread I'm on today (Neversaynever) who Holly knows :cry: I just feel that everywhere I look on this forum is a constant reminder of MC and I'm kind of freaking out.
> I want to be supportive but a flip side of me is really struggling to cope with all the negativity and it's really playing with my sanity :nope:
> 
> I'm just wishing the days away until my next scan next Thursday.

I know Andrea's (Neversaynever) loss REALLLLLLY upset me too :cry: Its like you are NEVER safe until you hold that baby in your arms. Seeing it happen reignites those worries and concerns for sure. :nope: I feel like I'm fairly far along- but really- I'm not- I still have FIVE MONTHS where something can happen which seems like forever. I'm just hoping and praying that everything goes well... and just praying that this little bean is nice and healthy! 

Hang in there Glowstar.. we're ALL here in the same boat together :flower:


----------



## truthbtold

I love the set Holly.

Good luck with your scan Glowstar!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

I really want to hug you all and try my best to reassure you as it seems that quite a few of you are feeling anxious or worried about the moment. :hugs:

Glowstar - your scan picture from seven weeks shows a viable embryo with head and body already clearly defined. I had a similar picture at the same stage (7 weeks 4 days) and the consultant told me that, as the scan showed the baby's measurements and heartbeat were on track, my little one had an excellent chance of developing normally. I had been so worried as I'd had an early loss last October and had experienced some bleeding. Now here I am at 38 weeks and I'm going to meet that baby a week tomorrow! Please try not to worry - other people's losses are very sad and upsetting, but they don't mean you will be unlucky too!

Holly - it is rare for problems to develop in later stages of pregnancy, so try to relax. You've carried a healthy baby full term before so there's no reason why you shouldn't do it again!

Truthbtold - I'm sure that your healthcare provider is monitoring you extra carefully after last time and will give you the best advice for the health of both you and your baby. Forewarned is forearmed! 

Lisa2010 - good luck and torrents of baby dust for you. You'll make that little bean soon. X

Poppy - yay for 28 weeks and little dresses. :happydance::happydance: 

Minky (who still hasn't packed a hospital bag. Baby's not making any sign that she wants to get into exit position, so I reckon that nothing much is going to happen before my C-section next Tuesday. She's still back-to-back with her head a long way from my cervix, but at least that means I don't feel like I've got a watermelon between my legs! I'm happy with all this now I know I don't have to do the VBAC thing.) XXXX


----------



## poppy666

Awww wish you well for next week Minky, it seems to have gone so fast :happydance: cant wait to read your birth story and see some pictures of your little princess :hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Minky, its almost that time are you ready? I will be on holiday as you lovely uk ladies call it so I wont be around until the 3rd. Hopefully by then you have had time to add your birth story.


----------



## hollyw79

Thank you Minky! :hugs: can't wait to see your birth story!!!


----------



## spellfairy

How far along was never say never?:( what is link?

I haven't bought nothing yet I was thinking today I'd could do with it as omg twins ( still can't believe it) 

I saw them on again on Friday 17.7 and one had hiccups and one was sucking thumb;) then one jump ed on top of the other ( wrestling) getting another big scan on wednsday ;) might ask what they are? It's my we'd girl s 10th birthday on wednsday too:)


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> How far along was never say never?:( what is link?
> 
> I haven't bought nothing yet I was thinking today I'd could do with it as omg twins ( still can't believe it)
> 
> I saw them on again on Friday 17.7 and one had hiccups and one was sucking thumb;) then one jump ed on top of the other ( wrestling) getting another big scan on wednsday ;) might ask what they are? It's my we'd girl s 10th birthday on wednsday too:)

well, she was 10w5d today.. and apparently the baby passed at 8w5d :( Super sad... she's one of those people that you just hope a little extra for, ya know? ((sigh)) 

Here is a link to her journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...al-nightmare-hopefully-scan-tomorrow-0-a.html

I'm SO glad things are going well for you my dear! :hugs: That's SOOOO cute!


----------



## Glowstar

I think the thing that rocked me with Andrea is she was so worried and then had a great scan just after 8 weeks, so baby must have passed a couple of days later and that's so very sad. 
Minky thanks so much for your kind comforting words. 

not long now until your little girl is here!!! Look forward to seeing some pictures. X

Spell....yay for the twins doing great! Got any pics to show?? Xx


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, well I have survived my first earthquake glad I was sitting down already I am getting so clumsy I might have fell on my face.


----------



## hollyw79

I heard about that!!! I'm glad it didn't turn out to be super serious!


----------



## truthbtold

I know! Caught everyone completely off guard. So glad Im headed to your state on saturday, lets hope Irene doesnt get in my way.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I know! Caught everyone completely off guard. So glad Im headed to your state on saturday, lets hope Irene doesnt get in my way.

oh yeah.. that's true! From what I Understand.. we're supposed to get the outskirst of it :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

I hope thats true the kids are impatiently waiting for Disney World lol


----------



## Glowstar

woo hoo picked up babies heartbeat on Doppler tonight......166bpm xx


----------



## hollyw79

Wow that's awesome glowstar!


----------



## poppy666

Great news Glowstar and super early :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I've been trying all week knowing it was waaaaay to early. Funnily enough tonight I had only been trying for a couple of minutes and wasn't really watching the display...and then suddenly heard it!! Got it for around 30 seconds then lost it again then found it for another 30 Seconds. Was cool as OH heard it to:cloud9:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 9 weeks Glowstar! 

Holly whats the weather update for Florida?


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo Truth happy 20wks half baked :happydance:

Happy 9wks Glowstar :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy, the big scan is tomorrow! Yay so excited to see my LO


----------



## poppy666

Oooooo new piccies :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

Happy 9 weeks Glowstar!! So excited for you that you heard LO's heartbeat!! :)


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 20 weeks truth!! Good luck for your scan. Xx

Brynden.....16 weeks already!!! 

Hope everyone is well and glowing xx


----------



## spellfairy

Happy 20 and 16 weeks truth and b;)

Well at 18 weeks for twins I'm half baked:) il be 19 on sat:) twins are measuring now same day:) scanner kept saying girls til I questioned it, then he went oops looks like that's defo a boy! (wee willy) he didn't check other cos It was a twin to twin transfusion scan and as ther apparently identicals it should be two boys . My wee girl was ten years yesterday too:) brilliant:) omfg I'm having twins lol. I sooo want a 3/4 d scan


----------



## spellfairy

I've piccies maybe my wee friend holly could upload?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just thought I would have a catch up and check in.

Holiday was lovely and I did chill out no temping and ran out of opks so I am relying on cm and usual symptoms to predict I am around 11dpo today, bfn on an IC this morning but just did it to serve a need to poas. We did plenty of bding and at the end of the dat no matter what else you do thats what counts. 

Glad to here you are all well, was thinking of you truth when I saw the earthquake on the news. Glow cant believe that you are 9 weeks already.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Debzie :hugs::hugs:

Glad you had a lovely holiday. Looks like you O'd around CD18.....could be too early to test yet :winkwink: Hope this is it for you....you've got the BD'ing WELL covered!!


----------



## truthbtold

Spellfairy prepare for double trouble boys are such an handful especially at 2. 

Glad you had a good holiday Debz. Hope that bfp follows soon.

Its anatomy scan day! I will update with good nes hopefully fxd later.


----------



## hollyw79

Good to hear from you Deb :hugs: I hope you still get some good news this month! :hugs:

Spell~ congrats on the little men! I'll try and post the pics today for you :) 

Truth~ good luck today!!!! 

Poppy~ how are you holding up these days??


----------



## spellfairy

From what I read ur not allowed to call them double trouble he he. Sends twin mums potty lol. Were suppose to reply double the love he he. Aw my sister had two boys year apart and wee devils lol apparently with identicals they sleep at same time and entertain each other. Normally kids are very good for me so hears hoping.


----------



## Brynden

Spell - awe congrats on your two little boys - that will be so exciting!!

Truth - good luck at your scan!!


----------



## truthbtold

Im back ladies another two weeks of no bedrest. Cervix is still long and closed. Baby measuring right on target all of his organs are developing great. Im so happy right now. Now I can enjoy my Florida vacation with a sound peace of mind.


----------



## hollyw79

that's AWESOME truth!!!! :hugs: did you get any pics??!?!?


----------



## truthbtold

The pics just of body parts, they said they dont do 3d until 22 weeks but they will give me a few then since I come every two weeks anyone


----------



## spellfairy

How long ur cervix? Mine was 4 plus but I thought monitor said 3cms but doc said 4


----------



## Glowstar

That's great news Truth :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

How are u Holly? How's the weather:( worried about you x


----------



## hollyw79

Hi Spell~ I'm fine! :hugs: We didn't even really get any rain.. up north got hit worse!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Ur video of baby was lovely:)


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies.....here's baby Glowie measuring 1 day ahead (10 weeks 1 day)....was jumping and waving :cloud9::cloud9:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_60778139-B501-9067-95C1-3FF482F275EA.jpg


----------



## poppy666

:awww: little glowie :hugs: makes it all real dont it :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Sure does poppy. Xx


----------



## hollyw79

awwwwwwwwwwwww ... what a cute lil bub Glowstar!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ladies, mind if I join? This was my first cycle on Soy.. Just got my :bfp: I'm 3w2d, early days & super nervous cause of 2 previous losses, but excited for another go.. I'm 9DPO, testing again in the morning, but pretty sure this is it :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats!!!! Xxx


----------



## poppy666

FloridaGirl21 said:


> ladies, mind if I join? This was my first cycle on Soy.. Just got my :bfp: I'm 3w2d, early days & super nervous cause of 2 previous losses, but excited for another go.. I'm 9DPO, testing again in the morning, but pretty sure this is it :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 259643


Awww congratz sweetie and welcome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

FloridaGirl21 said:


> ladies, mind if I join? This was my first cycle on Soy.. Just got my :bfp: I'm 3w2d, early days & super nervous cause of 2 previous losses, but excited for another go.. I'm 9DPO, testing again in the morning, but pretty sure this is it :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 259643

:hi: I see you on Lisa's journal :) Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brynden

Awe Glowstar - SO CUTE!!!

Went for a private ultrasound...we're on team :blue:!!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratz on team blue :happydance::happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

Aw congrats on bfp;) congrats on ur wee scan glostar! ;) my babies are so active lately :) I'm 20 weeks today yippee. So past when I lost my wee man in jan:) these babies have given me no trouble, it's all me being negative


----------



## poppy666

Happy 20wks Spellfairy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden.. Congrats on your little man! Boys are the best!!! 

Spell.. happy 20 weeks to both of us!!! :happydance:

Truth... how are you?

Poppy... buying more pink yet????

Glowstar... hope you're doing well too! @


----------



## poppy666

Holly happy 20wks to you too :happydance::happydance:

No not bought anything yet apart from few dresses and vests :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Holly happy 20wks to you too :happydance::happydance:
> 
> No not bought anything yet apart from few dresses and vests :haha:

My offer still stands to switch the number of weeks that we are :rofl:

That will give you more time to prepare and purchase some more pink! :thumbup:

:winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for team blue brynden!!

Happy 20 weeks spell xxx


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Holly happy 20wks to you too :happydance::happydance:
> 
> No not bought anything yet apart from few dresses and vests :haha:
> 
> My offer still stands to switch the number of weeks that we are :rofl:
> 
> That will give you more time to prepare and purchase some more pink! :thumbup:
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

That made me giggle :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I'm backkkkkk ladies. I missed you all. Orlando was great. I think Disney World is worth every penny. The kiddies had a great time. I have to read back to catch up. Congrats on team blue Brynden. Welcome Ysa and big Congrats. I knew soy would do the trick.


----------



## hollyw79

Missed you Truth! Glad you're back and I'm happy you had a great time! Orlando is the best!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My test turn out to be an evap.. stupid me took the FRER apart..

AF got me today.. hopefully I can join you ladies soon though.. trying my second round of Soy this month.. xx


----------



## hollyw79

FloridaGirl21 said:


> My test turn out to be an evap.. stupid me took the FRER apart..
> 
> AF got me today.. hopefully I can join you ladies soon though.. trying my second round of Soy this month.. xx

oh no :( That is so crappy :( I'm sorry my dear :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks holly :hugs:

It's my fault really.. I mean, I've opened up FRERs before and never gotten an evap.. But I have read where you shouldn't open up your tests.. Oh well, onto another month.. :)


----------



## poppy666

So sorry sweetie :hugs: you'll be in here before you know it :kiss:

Truth glad your back n refreshed after your vacation :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Oh no FG that's so crappy :nope:

Truth - glad you had a fab holiday :kiss:


----------



## truthbtold

Im sorry FG, I hope next cycle does the trick. 

30 weeks Poppy wow your in the home stretch the next 10 weeks will fly by. Any word from Minky?

Happy Midway Holly. 

Glowstar how are you feeling these days?


----------



## Brynden

Welcome back truth! Sounds like you had a good holiday!

FloridaGirl - keep trying, I got my bfp on my second month of soy so don't give up yet!!


----------



## truthbtold

Brynden, have you decided on a name? I think I am going to add names to page one so let me know when everyone is decided for sure.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh im still stuck between the two :dohh: lol


----------



## truthbtold

Im still voting for Serenity


----------



## poppy666

I call her that now so may as well put Serenity Rose on :happydance: Been MW today she's breech atm, thought i could feel her feet twiddling down there all the time :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol thats so funny she is dancing on her bladder


----------



## poppy666

She actually jumps on it and ive nearly been caught out a few times before making the bathroom lol


----------



## Glowstar

Little monkey......get turning missy!!


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy that happens to me all the time. My bladder is so weak lol


----------



## truthbtold

Whose making a nursery, I would love to see pics.


----------



## poppy666

Im trying to find a new home before the birth so will see if i have time for a nursery, anyone else?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! just popping in to say HI!

hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Lisa, how are you?

Poppy, I made a nursery up last time and didnt use it so this time I am still on the fence.


----------



## truthbtold

22 week bump!


----------



## Brynden

Yea the nursery will have to wait a bit over here... we're currently house hunting but not finding anything yet...If we haven't found anything by october or november we'll be deciding to stay here till baby is a few months old and then look again...Although it would be nice to move first!


----------



## poppy666

wow Truth you've grown :happydance:

I did my 30wk one yesterday below x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0030.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## truthbtold

Lmao poppy we look the same size and you have me by 8 weeks guess that means I'm the fatty.


----------



## poppy666

lol i thought i looked bigger :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

you BOTH look great!!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly you have too add your bump pic. Is your tummy still flat?


----------



## hollyw79

I'm not on the PC where I have the pics saved.. but they are on my journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ur-2nd-little-honeybean-after-mc-3-a-125.html

I can DEFINITELY see a difference from my 17 week one and the one I just took this past Saturday!


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww so cute. I see progression


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bumps ladies :hugs: Holly I see progression but your looks like an 'all baby' bump. Bet you come home in your normal pre-pregnancy jeans!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> Lovely bumps ladies :hugs: Holly I see progression but your looks like an 'all baby' bump. Bet you come home in your normal pre-pregnancy jeans!!!

:rofl: I haven't worn my regular jeans in like 3 months :rofl: I WISH!

I'm for SURE thicker!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 11 weeks Glowstar, you want to add a bump pic?

I love the avatar pic Poppy!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Truth :hugs:

Happy 11wks Glowstar :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

OK here's my 11 week bump....bit of a crap picture as OH took it :wacko:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_7142D727-3FF2-315B-928E-CE72F2CA4B5E.jpg


----------



## hollyw79

jeepers you are tiny Glowstar!!! You look great!!


----------



## poppy666

Agree you look fab, think i need a body transplant looking at yours :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I cant see it, stupid work computer. Let me log in through my phone


----------



## Glowstar

I am not tiny....I was 66K last week! I think my bump is big for 11 weeks :wacko: Think I was about this size at 20 weeks with my first :haha:

Bit worried about what my tattoo is going to look like in a few weeks!


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww Glowstar you look great...love the tattoo!


----------



## hollyw79

66 k is DEFINITELY a good size! I'm like 25-30 pounds heavier than you!!!! How tall are you???


----------



## Glowstar

I'm 5ft6 Holly. I always used to be around 53k so 66k sounds like a lot to me. It's an age thing though....my weight started to creep up when I hit around 37.

Funny because I think you look super slim in your piccies...would have NEVER said you were 25-30lbs heavier than me!!! Hope I didn't offend you before....what I was trying to say was it looks like an all baby bump....hope mine is like that :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

You skinny minnies, I am super hippy pre baby.


----------



## Glowstar

truthbtold said:


> Awwww Glowstar you look great...love the tattoo!


Thanks Truth :winkwink: I had it done on a whim when I was 38. The logo in the middle is for Capricorn and the pawprints have the 'pad' part as an upside down love heart.....because I LOVE dogs and used to show mine. I designed it with the tattoo artist. I don't ever regret having it done but will be interesting so see how it stretches during pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Pre preg im a flipping beach whale lol


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> I'm 5ft6 Holly. I always used to be around 53k so 66k sounds like a lot to me. It's an age thing though....my weight started to creep up when I hit around 37.
> 
> Funny because I think you look super slim in your piccies...would have NEVER said you were 25-30lbs heavier than me!!! Hope I didn't offend you before....what I was trying to say was it looks like an all baby bump....hope mine is like that :winkwink:

I know what you mean... I am SO much heavier than I want to be.. I was around where you are at my wedding last year.. I'm 5'7.. 

I've gained like 18-19lbs with this pregnancy :wacko: .. so a smidgen on the high end but I'm not allowed to exercise at all- not even walking right now- so it's unfortunate but it's going to happen :shrug:

You definitely didn't offend.. it's a compliment for sure! Good thing I don't post tushie pics bc then you'd see where the weight is :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

[email protected] Poppy.

I have a total of 5 tattoos. I turn 30 in February all I can say is I really enjoyed my 20's lol.


----------



## Glowstar

That's where most of mine is too!!! :blush: I've noticed as I've got older my arse cheeks are moulding into the the back of my thighs....days of a pert bottom are well and truly over. Oh well the :baby:'s make it all worth it :cloud9:

OK guy's...is it a boy or a girl....HR on the doppler seems to be around 156bpm....so I'm thinking girl but then maybe that's because it's all I've ever had I don't know any different.


----------



## truthbtold

Glow I am guessing girl for you


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm lower heart rate than mine so i guess boy


----------



## truthbtold

The hip monster, this is me after baby two. Apparently I was about 4 weeks pregnant here with my angel baby but had no idea. 

7/30/2010


----------



## poppy666

Awww Truth you look gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

This is me on the far left 6wks after having korben 18mth ago :haha:
 



Attached Files:







SDC12102.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## truthbtold

:)Thanks Poppy.


----------



## Glowstar

Truth you look stunning!!!! 

I've actually been predicted a baby boy born in March 2012 by 3 spookie women so we will see....still undecided wether to find out or not :wacko:

We've already picked a girls name...Heidi :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

POPPY...whale NOT!!!!! You are super skinny!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Oh my gosh you are far from a whale you look great!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Glowstar, are you an NT Scan at 12-14 weeks so wee can see that nub?


----------



## Glowstar

No, I refused any of the NT screening and blood tests...caused me so much stress last time as I was high risk for Spina Bifada but baby was fine.

Next scan is in November at 20 weeks.


----------



## truthbtold

Oh so much for Nub guessing but I can understand your reasoning. Those false positives drive people crazy.


----------



## poppy666

November i'll hopefully have this one :happydance: just hoping she turns head down by 36wks and thanks ladies think im just starting to feel my age now getting old :(


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww your not old Poppy. Those babies are going to keep you young.


----------



## hollyw79

Truth~ you look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!! SO pretty! And I for sure have the hip thing going on.. and a tushie! 

Poppy~ you are silly ! YOU LOOK GREAT even preggo!!!!! 

Since we're sharing pics~ here is a pic from my wedding a year ago.. .. and one of my handsome lil man who I LOVE! funny how I didn't feel "in shape" then and NOW.. gosh .. I WISH I was back there :haha:
 



Attached Files:







247 (2).jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6









205 (2).jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Awww Holly you look gorgeous too and your DH looks yummy :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

[email protected]

Holly you look beautiful and your little boy is handsome.


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Awww Holly you look gorgeous too and your DH looks yummy :haha:

:rofl: Well, he is to me :blush: I'm on a no sex restriction right now and it's KILLLLLLLLLLLLING me!


----------



## poppy666

Ive been on a no sex ban for 30wks :haha: no seriously dtd once at 22wks and got aweful cramps so noooooooooooo sex now, his bits will have to drag on the floor lol


----------



## truthbtold

What are yall complaining about I haven't dtd since week 11 and can't until after I get these stitches out lol. Awww I feel bad for all our Dh's.


----------



## spellfairy

My drive through roof. If I could I would anytime lol. This morning;) tmi? Aye ok sorry lol. Well twins are doing grand but one is lying on my low lying kidney and the pain comes and goes I can't do nowt:( urologist on fri:( oh I have a 3d scan on monday


----------



## hollyw79

I'm glad you are well spell!!

I have a subchorionic hemmorage and I'm not able to have sex either... very scary :cry: I am hoping its healed and better when I go for my next scan on the 20th. Had some.very minor spotting yesterday which scares the crap out of me. And my sex drive IS through the roof too!


----------



## truthbtold

I hope everything works out great for you two but I know they will. We have all been through too much to stop the party now.


----------



## spellfairy

Truth ur are a beautiful curvy women.;) 

Holly omg so scary, saw it on ur facebook when I was in hospital at an emergency, one is lying on my etopic kidney :( but I'm ok otherwise and not boosting but I'm dtd as often as I can omg the drive is knackering my younger man lol 

I still can't believe I'm carrying twins!!!


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> Truth ur are a beautiful curvy women.;)
> 
> Holly omg so scary, saw it on ur facebook when I was in hospital at an emergency, one is lying on my etopic kidney :( but I'm ok otherwise and not boosting but I'm dtd as often as I can omg the drive is knackering my younger man lol
> 
> I still can't believe I'm carrying twins!!!

definitely enjoy it! I feel like ours was short lived.. I waited til 10 weeks to DTD and now we're back to NONE :nope:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Spell! 

I wish I had twins, I have twin uncles there super close. They still live one house apart from eachother, both married with 5 kids lol. They both a Boxer (dog).


----------



## truthbtold

Okay my pregnancy rant for today is: I miss painting my toe nails and sleeping on my belly!


----------



## hollyw79

:cry: SLEEPING ON MY BELLY! OHHHHHHHH HOW I MISS THEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## poppy666

My rant of the week is being woken up every 2hrs for the bathroom cos she jumps on my bladder :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Mine is I've puked twice in the mornings this week!!! where the hell did that come from...so far all I've had is nausea but to start puking in week 11!!!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone,
What an eventful 10 days! Isabella Marie was born at 9.27am on tues 30th august, weighing 7lbs 3 oz. She is perfect and everything is going well with my soya baby. The c-section was straightforward and we're both doing well. I promise to fill in mote details when I have time.

I hope you are all well.

Minky Xx


----------



## poppy666

OMG Minky she is beautiful and lovely name :hugs::hugs::hugs: glad everything went well lovely :kiss:


----------



## truthbtold

I have been waiting to hear from you Minky, she is so adorable. Congrats. I am glad everything went well. Get as much rest as you can and update us when you can.


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Minky! Your pic is soooooo adorable!!! :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Congrats mummy minky;) 

I keep waking up on my belly? Is that bad? I hate my left side lying grrr. Need to turn bed around so I do it more as I hate facing him ESP when he snores arghh!!! 

I keep getting travel sick when Iam driving, also I sleep at 11/12 then up at 230am, 400am,6&7arghhh jump jump on my bladdr and kidney. Be worth it though;) yah for our soy babies.


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats minky xx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations minky first o many soy babies on this thread. Haven't checked in for a while. Tbh got a touch of the green eyed monster at you ladies but im over it now hopefully you will understand. Well imon scond cycle of soy and eaiting to ovulate. Could be out of the running this cycle as i am probs due to ov on wednesday and oh ad you know works set during the week. Just gping to get plenty of bding in this weekend and hope for the best. Maybe fate will intervene. X


----------



## truthbtold

I understand how you feel Deb. When I lost my little girl I didn't visit my due date club because of jealously and hurt. Couldn't even bring myself to log in. 

Congrats Spell and Holly on 21 weeks.


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> Congratulations minky first o many soy babies on this thread. Haven't checked in for a while. Tbh got a touch of the green eyed monster at you ladies but im over it now hopefully you will understand. Well imon scond cycle of soy and eaiting to ovulate. Could be out of the running this cycle as i am probs due to ov on wednesday and oh ad you know works set during the week. Just gping to get plenty of bding in this weekend and hope for the best. Maybe fate will intervene. X


:hugs: Miss you my dear! :hugs:

I know how hard it is to be on here AT ALL after a MC.. :hugs:

I hope those sperm are super sperm and last the maximum for you!! 

:dust:


----------



## spellfairy

Debbie hope ur ok pet x


----------



## debzie

Hello all looks like i did ovulate yestetday just in time for oh to come home. hope you are all well. x


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed Debz :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debzie

thanks poppy I am doubtfull like. x


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> Hello all looks like i did ovulate yestetday just in time for oh to come home. hope you are all well. x

that's awesome!!!!! Hope it all goes well!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Happy 22 weeks Holly :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks! I'm ready to be almost 32 weeks, hint, hint :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: it will come soon... just think your into your 23rd week now :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

true, true.. didn't think about it that way! :) Always sounds good to consider the week you are in.. lol


----------



## Glowstar

Hope you caught that Eggie Debzie :hugs::hugs:

Happy 22 weeks Holly :kiss:


----------



## spellfairy

Had a wee 22 week 3/4 d scan today. Was disappointing but I'm getting another shot for a video in two weeks when they won't be as skinny and hopefully in much better positions. One was sitting on the head of the other lol


----------



## hollyw79

aww spell.. that's hilarious that one was on the other's head :haha: That must be the one who wants to be in control :winkwink: 

I go for my 3d/4d scan on Sept 28th...


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies got my crosshares this morning. Hope I rejoin you this month. X


----------



## Glowstar

Hope so too :hugs: your timing was good :winkwink::flower:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Debz :happydance::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Debbie..fxd for you! 

Happy 22 weeks Spell and Holly. Spell most people suggest not to get 3d/4d scan until week 27 because the pictures come out better due to the baby fat your LO accumulate. If I decide to do one it wont be until about that time.

Happy 32 weeks Poppy! Have you brought any new baby stuff. 

How are things going Glowstar?


----------



## poppy666

Holly and Spellfairy happy 22 weeks :happydance:

Truth happy 24 weeks a day early as im out tomorrow :haha:

No not bought anything yet,but need to get my ass in gear :dohh:

With my DS i had 3D at 28wks and this one just over 26wks was inpatient lol


----------



## truthbtold

lol Poppy you better get on the ball! You only have 8 weeks left


----------



## poppy666

lol i know, think id learn because korben arrived 2 weeks early.


----------



## truthbtold

lol Are you cosleeping or using a crib?


----------



## poppy666

With korben he spent more time in my bed :dohh: but he still climbs out his bed in middle of night n climbs in with me so dont think i'll be able to with this one :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

We have the same problem with Marcel. I want him out now he sleeps wild and takes up too much space lol. Its hard breaking that habit.


----------



## Glowstar

Yay happy 24 weeks for tomorrow truth :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is well and ticking along nicely :kiss: I'm fine, tho still being a bit sick...here's my 12 weeks 5 day bump.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_BDE86ADC-A22E-CD9B-ED6A-CFA5FCC5088F.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Coming along great nooooooooooooooooo stretch marks you lucky bugger lol


----------



## truthbtold

Awww super cute bump.


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy with my first I didn't get stretch marks until week 37 they popped up over night. I was so depressed lol who wants to be 20 with a road map belly.


----------



## poppy666

I was the same got none till i was 7mths :cry: but got no new ones with korben or this one, just old one's more obvious now im huge. My 32wk bump below ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo0042.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Glowstar

Bootiful bump Poppy!!

Mmmmm yes I have got stretch marks but luckily only around my belly button and they are silver so you can't really see them they are tiny. Same as Truth I got them around 37 weeks with DD2 :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Mine were silver until i got this big, better not get bigger lol


----------



## Glowstar

I had them like that on the top of my bum cheeks with DD1 but they have completely disappeared now. I'm sure they'll go after :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah they did after korben so im not worried just look horrid atm, be glad when she's here now getting to that stage x


----------



## Glowstar

So excited for you :hugs: especially because it's a little girl :cloud9: not long to wait now :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I know will be pinching myself and keep checking once she's here :haha: You having a gender scan or staying team yellow?


----------



## Glowstar

Not having a gender scan but they will tell me if I want to know at my 20 week scan...so still deciding :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Mine had her legs crossed at 20wk one little monkey lol


----------



## truthbtold

Week 24 finally reached viabilty and I am thrilled!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Week 24 finally reached viabilty and I am thrilled!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's awesome my dear!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy & Glowstar.. LOVE the bump pics!!!! 

I did one the other day.. but I feel like I look smaller. I saw my MIL last night and she said that considering I was going to be 6 mos. preggo in just a week a half.. she expected more.. but still proceeded to rub my tummy :dohh: I hate that! 

Here is my 22 week bump pic in my journal- last post on that page:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ur-2nd-little-honeybean-after-mc-3-a-153.html


----------



## truthbtold

lol Aww the tummy rubs. Why do people think we want our bellies rubbed lol.

Thanks Holly. 

Your bump looks great!


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> lol Aww the tummy rubs. Why do people think we want our bellies rubbed lol.
> 
> Thanks Holly.
> 
> Your bump looks great!

I don't know.. it's like there is a sign on preggo bellies that say "MOLEST ME!" :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 24 weeks Truth :happydance::happydance:

Holly, your bump looks like it's gone up and down rather than side to side, if that makes sense, I don't think it's smaller just a different shape :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly Have you been baby shopping yet?


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar.. I see what you mean... it does loom a smidgen higher now!

Truth.. yup.. not crazy mind you.. we have the crib, dresser, the bedding, some diapers and wipes and like three outfits... and you??


----------



## truthbtold

lol Your have Poppy beat. 

I havent brought a thing still nervous I guess. I will in by 30 weeks. We still have so much from DS2 but I will get him some new things likes onesies, pajamas, night gowns (I love night gowns so great for middle of the night changes.) A few outfits and a bouncy seat.


----------



## hollyw79

lol.. I don't know how you can AVOID it Poppy.. after having all boys.. I'd be girl shopping like CRAZY!!! 

Aww, I understand being nervous Truth.. maybe at 26 weeks you should go get something.. besides.. viability goes from like 39% to 80% between 24-26 weeks.. and you're pretty much there.. but to get something sort of like a vote of confidence! I have a GREAT feeling that everything is just fine for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Holly think im just scared it'll come out a boy :dohh: lovely bump sweetie :hugs:

Truth happy 24th week :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly, I may just get his coming home outfit.

Poppy lol stop it, she is a girl lol. Will you go shopping and enjoy it.


----------



## spellfairy

Truth u sure ur having just one with that 12 weeks bump pic? Poppy how was ur 3 d scan? Truth with twins it's 22/25 weeks with scans as they become very squashed. Mine look bit skinny so aim going back :) 4 oct so next Sunday. I've been so busy lately, just got garden 130ft long all dug up and all rubble shifted and house painted, were getting new double glazing soon and sonmuch more to do. Went on gumtree and saw twin car seats so I contacted women amazingly she has two sets of twins and lives on my road (rural so amazing) and I bought her two grace car seats, 2 Moses baskets, 1 stand and two vibrating bouncers and she gave me them all for £50!!!!! Could believe it. His mum is buying us double buggy and I just have to get another cot and highchairs and playmate and loadsa clothes so all is going well:)


----------



## poppy666

You got some fab bargains :thumbup:

My 3D scan with this one was great had it at 26wks and few pics below x
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND MANCHESTER_13.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## spellfairy

Omg that's brilliant!!! I got a few pics but not as good! Hopefully if it's in 2 weeks from then it ll be good:)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies, I have been MIA a little bit, been kinda down. At my last appointment my cervix measured shorter. It went from 3.47cm to 2cm so the doc has placed me on modified bedrest with weekly injections of 17 progesterone (which i think DH is enjoying giving me lol) Now I go for weekly cervical length measurements. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## poppy666

Not good Truth make sure you rest as much as possible keep bubba cooking longer :hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy Im trying. 

Happy belated 33 weeks. Poor baby girl coming home to no clothes lol


----------



## poppy666

lol im buying some next week... just been midwives and she moved from breech position n head down now thankfully :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great news! So glad little momma is cooperating. Post pics after you go shopping. I love little girls clothes.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry Truth.. hopefully it won't get any shorter for another 12 weeks or so!!! Are you still going to work??


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry to hear that truth. C'mon truths cervix HOLD ON!!!! Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies, Holly Im at work doing nothing really sitting at my desk typing stuff all day. I really cant afford to give up my income just yet. I still havent rebuild my leave from my last two pregnancies. So lets hope LO turns breech for now that way is doesnt put too much pressure on my cervix. Funny thing the ladies in the incompetant cervix group think Im doing great, at this stage most of them only had 1cm of cervix lol. So Im praying for another 12 weeks then he can come on out.


----------



## hollyw79

I would be asking my doc to write me out of work! do you get disability benefits???? 

So do you know what position the baby is in right now?? My baby was head down when I went last week..

On another note.. I'm having two 3d/4d u/s (comes as a package) and I get my first one tomorrow so I'm excited about that!


----------



## poppy666

Truth sounds like 2cm better than 1cm at your gestation, but try not to stand too long with the added gravity :hugs:

Holly looking forward to some pic's then :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly Nope the federal government doesnt offer short term disability. I have been searching for another option and right now its leave without pay under the family medical leave act. I cant do 12 weeks now and 12 weeks once the baby comes unless i have no other choice. I am hoping the shots will keep me steady for now. 

Poppy the only time I get out this chiar is to go to the bathroom lol. I try to drink most of my water at home since the bathroom is closer. DH picks my up from work and my best friend drops me off to work.


----------



## poppy666

Good stay on the chair or im gonna book a flight and glue you to it :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy that is so funny. I promise to stay in this seat lol.


----------



## hollyw79

Darn that sucks.. especially considering who your employer is! Two thumbs down!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Exactly how I feel Holly! 

Am I the only one over the second tri boards I have been lurking in the 3rd tri boards for the last two weeks lol. Seems like just yesterday I was lurking from the 1st tri boards anxious to get in the 2nd tri.


----------



## poppy666

Truth go on get in there i went in early.... :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol i went into the 2nd tri early may as well gate crash the 3rd tri boards too.


----------



## spellfairy

Hope ur all doing well ladies? This is the thread I would frequent the most and only when someone posts;) truth hope ur resting up the minute u get home! I'm so tired today keep falling asleep:( I've been doing a lot of dot and gardening and going to builders yards etc trying to sort things before winter and babies come. Did I also mention I have 6 dogs too lol? Their winter dogs so they are very active right now! Although we have a few days of sunshine promised:) and it's bliss:) hows the weather and how are ur bumps ? Mine Is currently kicking like mad and I am not sure who is who lol


----------



## poppy666

6 dogs? ohhhhh my :haha:

Weather is lovely today but making me crammed lol... Think its bump pic time ladies :wacko:

My 33wk one :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







33wk.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## truthbtold

6 dogs lol Spell you are brave. I couldnt even handle one puppy. I only kept him 3 weeks lol. Dont over do it with the gardening you have double trouble in there lol.

Poppy you look great. 

I just realized Spell and Holly are due on the same day!


----------



## poppy666

So they are :happydance:

Ive no energy today cant even bring myself to peel potates for tea how bad is that :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

It must be in the air. its rainy here today so thats not helping at all.


----------



## poppy666

Its really hot here for a change, bit breathless today so that not helping x


----------



## truthbtold

Oh I hate humidity, I can deal with heat though. 

I have been having sweet cravings all week. Sunday I baked a strawberry cake with cream cheese icing, yesterday I went to the bakery and brought a slice of strawberry shortcake and today I want apple pie and ice cream.


----------



## poppy666

Only wanted sweet things with this one rest was savoury stuff, but not got any cravings. Got weighed yesterday for 1st time since i was 6wks... 6wks i was 65kg's yesterday 72kg's so not put much on :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

lol when I was pregnant with my girl I didnt gain much weight either but with my boys I pack on 30 to 50 pounds lol so not fun trying to get it back off.


----------



## poppy666

*Think its because my appetite not really changed... starting to get uncomfortable BHs now can tell when your near the end once they start :argh:


----------



## truthbtold

I have been having them for the last 5 weeks they suck badly!


----------



## poppy666

Had 3 in space of 10 mins they not nice..... oh well more to come :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

When is your next appointment? When do they start checking your cervix?


----------



## poppy666

We dont have internals over in the UK till we're in labour. Next consultant appointment when im 37wks...midwife at 36wks


----------



## truthbtold

lol they invade our bodies in the US. Guess there just pervs lol


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

I wish I could do a water birth but we dont have many places that do that in the US and my insurance wont cover it.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: 

Poppy~ adorable bump pic!!! 

Truth~ you always make me crave things :rofl: 

I just got back from my 3d/4d us.. It didn't go as great as I had planned which I had anticipated... I knew going in my anterior placenta was going to be an issue and it was. It was harder to see him as a result. Plus- my little man was CONKED OUT almost the whole time!!!!!!! I even had some coffee 30 minutes prior and nada!!!! What's funny is that last week he was head down- and last night I had A LOT of major kicking in my belly button so figured he'd still be head down but --nope-- he was head up this morning! She had me flip from side to side and even get up and walk around but he wouldn't wake up! We tried everything to get him to move but he really wasn't having it.. she even had me get up and try and bounce around some and get him to perk up but nothing worked, lol. He basically turned over to his side and stayed asleep. I got about 8 pictures and 2 dvd's.. one with still pictures and the other with the whole session recorded. I'll have to see if my DH can put that on youtube or something.

So here are some of the pics..my scanner didn't do the BEST job but I did the best I could!

here are the pics~ first pic~ That's his head (black spot on skull is just a shadow)... his hand is curled up into a ball and if you can believe that's his KNEE right next to his mouth!!! He was scrunched up! Second pic~ is his lil hand.. he had reached over his head which he seems to like doing! That's his head right behind it

3rd pic~ Another close up on his face.. that lil bump on his forehead is also a shadow.. you can see his mouth is a smidge open.. 4th pic~ another face pic.. mouth open still a little.. you can see he looks PASSED OUT! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







3dUS23w4d.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8









3dUS23w4d.hand.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8









3dUS23w4d.face.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8









3dUS23w4d.face.2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Id love one this being my last, but hemorrhaged with korben so dont think id be allowed :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww adorable Holly, he was tired and you guys were trying to disturb him lol. 

Orange juice always does the trick for me. But this baby is active on his own. He kicks all day long.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Awww adorable Holly, he was tired and you guys were trying to disturb him lol.
> 
> Orange juice always does the trick for me. But this baby is active on his own. He kicks all day long.

:dohh: I thought about doing OJ instead.. but didn't.. maybe next time I'll try that!!


----------



## truthbtold

Yeah give it a try...drink it and then lay still. I find that when Im moving he is sleeping but now that I sit at my desk all day he is all over the place lol


----------



## poppy666

Holly he's so cute :awww:


----------



## Glowstar

Holly...those last 2 pics are ADORABLE!!!! I hope he behaves like that when he arrives :haha::thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Glowstar, your in the second tri! Moving right along. How are you feeling?


----------



## truthbtold

Okay has everyone here had a vaginal birth? I usually require stitches this time I am really trying to avoid them, I am wondering if the oil massage stuff works?


----------



## hollyw79

I had a vaginal birth.. thankfully no tearing ... PRAYING for the same this time around! YIKES!!!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

I tore with both boys! My grandmother said try massaging with oil it helps.


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh ive torn with all mine


----------



## truthbtold

Have you heard of the massage oil trick? Maybe its just useless guess Im not a good stretcher lol


----------



## poppy666

Yeah heard of it but i think if your gonna tear it will happen anyways ive had 4 boys through there and you'd think it be stretchy but isnt :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol you are right about that guess some stuff goes right back to normal


----------



## spellfairy

I tore also:( 

Yeah Holly and I are due dates the same! :) she conceived o. My birthday eh Holly? I mighthave but I reckon it was 2 days later dtd n ov test was around 5 may or so, I wished so hard for a Xmas baby and did think twins a lot! I reckon the egg split to please me!!!

Well I'm having identical boys !!!:)

Saw them yest, I ate skittles sweets before I went inane a banana and by god theywere moving lol!!! I have another 3/4 d 2 morrow butwish itwas later as I like them to look really baby fat nit so skinny as my last 4/ d. With twins they wanna do it quicker thou. 

I ve still no kitchen but new toilet and newbathroom going inthis weekend, new cabin for garden coming Monday and Tuesday newupvc windows:) busy busy:) been told i will be havi g them before37 weeks which is new years eve!!!I've a feeling they'll appear sooner!

How are all urother kids??? My 10 year oldgirl is over the moon!!!

Ps Sorry for all typos on my iPhone as netnot in yet.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Spell!!! :) 

I'm glad things are going well! Are you feeling a ton of movement?? 

I can't wait to see your 3d pics! Can you do a private one later on!?!??!


----------



## spellfairy

Yeah kicked from both sides lol solo heavy also. I'm waddling. This scan is 139£ and vie had probably another ten hospital scan on top and there seeing me ever 2 weeks now ( not sure if il get scans) but my money will be better spent on xmas presents and baby stuff


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 24 weeks Holly and Spell. Yay for viability!!!!!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Aw thanks truth x saw babies yesterday they r around 1 1/2 lbs each now. Hoping Holly will upload two wee pics for me as I can't:( lol. 

Happy 24 weeks Holly xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend. I am celebrating today. I am now in double digits yay lol.


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhh Truth :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

I have to celebrate today, I might be in tears tomorrow after my cervix check lol. Everyone pray for another week of no bedrest for me.


----------



## hollyw79

Ooooh that's awesome Truth!! Less than 100 days!!! :happydance:

Spell.. are the pics on facebook??


----------



## poppy666

Truth good luck today :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy, I will be heading out in another 2 hours.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck Truth...keeping everything crossed xxxx :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Happy 2nd Tri Glowstar :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Gowstar! Welcome to the second tri. 

Poppy is this my last week in the 2nd tri or do I have another one to go?

Just came back from the doctors. Cervix hasnt gotten worse just a smigget better. It was 2cm last visit now its 2.47cm still closed tight. I go back Monday so we will see what happens then.


----------



## poppy666

Thats fantastic news Truth :happydance: 3rd Tri 27wks :thumbup:

Here's a link ladies to a thread for successful Soy bfp's https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/756170-soy-isoflaves-bfp-stories.html


----------



## hollyw79

Truth~ I'm so glad your appointment went well!!!! :yipee:

And Happy 2nd Tri Glowstar!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh Holly missed that one Happy belated V-Day :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy, do we add our stories after delivery?


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly! 

Happy Belated 34 weeks Poppy!


----------



## truthbtold

Nevermind! I will add now


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Thanks Poppy, do we add our stories after delivery?

No i just put age, days i took it, dosage etc


----------



## truthbtold

Am I the only one seeing the screen centered, what gives?


----------



## poppy666

Think so cos it dont look different to me :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Its annoying lol. You only have 5 weeks left. I am so excited for you. I hope you wont leave us hanging for weeks waiting on your birth story and pictures.


----------



## poppy666

lol no when i had korben my fb was updated same day, also on here so wont leave you all waiting. Im a BNB addict :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Just found my birth story with korben wow sooooooooooooo long ago :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/307243-korben-here-x.html


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ Korben is SOOOOOOOOO beautiful! Thanks for sharing your story! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Think that story was all over the place with sleep deprivation :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

lol, thats ok! Scary about the placenta though!!!! I think it's easy to take the process of child birth for granted... ANYTHING can happen! Glad you're ok! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah found out later it was the uterus that wasnt contracting back so will have a catheter put in this time ready in case i hemorrhage again so not worried


----------



## truthbtold

Great birth story. I cant see the pics from work but I know he is handsome. Placenta scary business, last time mine was stuck, they were digging and digging trying to get it out, then they used pitocin to force contractions luckily it came out because the next stop was the operating room.


----------



## Glowstar

Great news truth!!! Not too Long to go now!

Just a quickie as on my phone xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks....Happy 15 weeks Glowstar


----------



## spellfairy

I've never done a birth story. Keeping up to date with this thread hard enough lol;) I was 25 weeks yesterday ;) babybond.com forgot to record my video so when I went to pick it up babies had to get another scan lol they were so much chunkier lol and all over place wrestling and fighting and nose to nose at one point. I've pm d Holly about my passwords so she can upload a nice few pics from my fb of babies. I've still no net at my new house just the I phone which is better or I'd prob sit on it all day. Too much to do as this house needs finished at least downstairs before babies come. Lol. Aw was class to see them thou so big and fighting away. I feel movement but not as much which was on the screen. Were all doing so well and I cant wait to see pics of first live baby ( poppy? :)


----------



## poppy666

Aww cant wait to see pic's spellfary :happydance::happydance: yeah not long now for me :argh:


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Spell.. I didn't log in under your info.. felt weird about it! I'll just go ahead and post them for you here! :)
 



Attached Files:







Tracy1.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 9









Tracy2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 8









Tracy3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7









Tracy4.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh they fantastic pic's :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Great pics Spellfairy!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Aw Holly I don't mind I only ever come on to see this thread and loved a wee pic beside my name o lol. Thanku so much for doing this !!! 

Ladies if u look closely u can see two in one pic nose on side of the others face. First one is clearer but there face to face soo cute. Am I really ? Really having two?


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely pics spellfairy!!! I can see 2 clearly in one pic...they are almost nose to nose :kiss::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Glowstar, how have you been? 

Poppy, is the nursery ready yet?

AFM, I have taken time to organize the clothes from DS2, I cant believe how much stuff that boy had. I need to buy a few more pj's and socks. Some new blankets just for the heck of it. Its a start still not ready to do any major shopping until 30 weeks.


----------



## poppy666

Moving house this weekend Truth so going to get korben new room sorted before baby arrives, she'll be in with us for 6mths...


----------



## truthbtold

Thats what we are doing, I have the crib set up in another roomwe will keep the pack n play in our room for now. I hate moving. Cant wait until my nesting kicks in so I can wash all the clothes I need to wash lol.


----------



## poppy666

I got loads to wash but no energy yet too tired all the time, gonna be a stressful weekend


----------



## truthbtold

We moved last month and our bedroom is still in shambles, I have no engery either. They say the second tri is the best one but I have had no energy this whole time. I dont want to do anything but lay around. I cant wait to go on maternity leave.


----------



## truthbtold

10 weeks and counting!


----------



## Glowstar

Awww not long truth, hang in there!! Xx


----------



## Glowstar

Just thought I'd let you know that baby glowie is a BOY :cloud9::cloud9:
I've got an anterior placenta which explains why I'm only feeling wiggles and not proper kicks :wacko:

Here he is at 16 weeks

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000199.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000203.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Glowstar how adorable. Welcome to team blue. Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## poppy666

:awww: lovely pic's sweetie, forgot what children you have already, any names?


----------



## Glowstar

No not yet Truth...phew we were struggling with boys names anyway so it might be a long drawn out progress until we can agree on one :wacko::dohh:


----------



## hollyw79

awwwww GLOWSTAR! Sooooo cute! And congrats on being team :blue: !!!!!!! 

I have an anterior placenta too.. stinks!!! lol 

very cute pics!


----------



## Glowstar

I've got 2 girls already so having a boy is super exciting. Yes holly the AP stinks!! Can feeling him wiggling in there but missing the proper little kicks!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww bet your like me super excited now to have one of each :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

I'll probably end up like you Poppy.. having 4 boys before I can get :pink: For some reason.. I can envision all boys in my future. My son is 9.. and after this little boy.. we want to for sure have 1 more.. and if THAT baby is a boy.. we MIGHT go for #4... but gosh know, that'll be blue too :rofl: Sons ARE the best though!


----------



## poppy666

:haha: after my loss at christmas i was convinced for some reason i couldnt carry girls, but finally been blessed with one to complete the family :cloud9:


----------



## truthbtold

So whose gonna be my bump buddy in 2012? We are planning to start tryting in August/September.


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> :haha: after my loss at christmas i was convinced for some reason i couldnt carry girls, but finally been blessed with one to complete the family :cloud9:

I'm SO glad you're having a lil girl!That's awesome! :hugs:



truthbtold said:


> So whose gonna be my bump buddy in 2012? We are planning to start tryting in August/September.

I *MAY* be interested :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Yay Holly! lol My family will think Im nuts but oh well. I want to be done having kids and one more is our last.


----------



## Glowstar

It won't be me Truth!!! this is my last :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

lol Awww well atleast you have both genders, Im on a girl chase!


----------



## hollyw79

Truth... I'm on a girl chase too! :haha: I'm telling ya.. we're going to be in a house full of wee-wee's if we keep going :rofl: Lol. But seriously.. I grew up 1 as 4 and LOVED IT. I wouldn't change a thing. I'm 100% open to having 4 kids myself. With that being said, I need to see how #2 and #3 go first. With there being such a HUGE age gap with my son and this baby.. I definitely want the next 2 to be closer in age! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

My boys still surprise me everyday with how close they are 7 year gap and they play like twins lol. They will be fine Holly. I find myself wondering now how will the 3rd boy fit into there 2 brother pack.Like you I wanted the next one close in age because I thought the first two wouldnt play much together because of the gap. Guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome to the Double Digits Holly and Spell!!!!!! So good to see 2 numbers instead of 3.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> My boys still surprise me everyday with how close they are 7 year gap and they play like twins lol. They will be fine Holly. I find myself wondering now how will the 3rd boy fit into there 2 brother pack.Like you I wanted the next one close in age because I thought the first two wouldnt play much together because of the gap. Guess I just have to wait and see.

You're right.. I am sure my boys will be fine together.. but my lil man will be 10 before this one can even walk :haha:

Soo... 2 :pink: bundles on back order for us.. pending Aug/Sept 2012! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Yep team ttc 2012 lol


----------



## spellfairy

I've a girl aged 10 he's a girl aged 6 (handful) now two wee boys:) I've 6 dogs so I'm defo finished for sure!!!


----------



## Brynden

Glowstar, I must have missed your announcement, but congrats on a little boy!!! :)


----------



## poppy666

Happy V-Day Brynden :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Poppy!! Wow your little one could come any day now!! You must be SO excited!!! :D


----------



## poppy666

Excited, but very nervous now deffo getting scared :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

You ll be fine poppy;) super mummy:) x


----------



## truthbtold

Happy belated Vday Brynden and Happy belated 36 weeks Poppy. One more week until full term. I am super excited for you!


----------



## Brynden

Thanks truth!

You will be amazing Poppy!! But I don't blame you for being scared! I think I will be when I'm just about due too!!


----------



## truthbtold

Im so ready to deliver its sad, and only for selfish reasons lol I want my body back, its under full attack. I need to post a bump pic when I get home.


----------



## poppy666

Yes i wanna see bump pics its been a while :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

How is everyone, Poppy whats the update? Happy 37 weeks


----------



## hollyw79

Hi Truth!! How are you!??! 

Poppy~ Happy 37 weeks! You're officially full term! :winkwink:


----------



## Brynden

Happy 37 weeks Poppy!! Baby could come anytime now!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, How is everyone doing? Happy 25 weeks Brynden

Im good still holding on to 2cm of cervical length. I cant wait to get this over with, the 3rd tri is already making me miserable. Nausea is back for some reason. Apparently I am serverly anemic and have been placed on iron pills. They help some but I am still feeling shortness of breathe and exhaustion.


----------



## Brynden

Oh no! Are those symptoms of low iron? I've been feeling short of breath and exhausted when climbing stairs lately... Other than that I've been feeling pretty good!


----------



## truthbtold

I get it all the time, even going from my bedroom to my front door.


----------



## hollyw79

I've had the same issues and it SUCKS.. especially at night!!! I've woken up a few times feeling like that :(


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs:, shortness of breath i hate :nope:

Consultant trying to give me a sweep Thurseday if it dont work trying next week :happydance: getting scared now :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

What does a sweep do? Have you got all your clothes washed and organized.


----------



## poppy666

They sweep your membranes basically dilate you... yes washed everything but not done my hossy bag yet :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

You mean to tell me you havent packed your bag yet lol why am I not surprised poppy you are officially the feet dragger of our group lol. Im gonna pack my bag at atleast 36 weeks since thats when the stitches come out.


----------



## hollyw79

lol.. aww maybe Poppy will go into labor naturally first thing in the morning :rofl:

Truth-- I'm the same way- going to have ALL of my stuff ready-- and I'm guessing- my tush will go overdue :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo it's all happening now!! how exciting Poppy!! :kiss:

Happy 25 weeks Bryden...seems weird to think we originally had due dates a day apart...I'll be the last girl standing in this little group :haha:

Truth...can't believe how far you have come....bit of a triumph and seriously not too long to go now either :hugs:

Holly :hugs: Hope you and your little guy are doing well :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just thought i would stop by to say hello.


Poppy I will be stalking from now on in not long to go. My consultant with dd was going to gove me a sweep on the Thursday on the wed before i went into slow labour think it was the thought of it...he had massive hands lol. Ended up having pne off the midwife anyway and was induced. I did not have my bag packed either.

Holly and truth not long for you ladies either. X

Hi brynden cant believe how far on you are now. X

Glowie hopefully i will join you so at least you will have someone to keep you company in here lol. When's your next scan? X


----------



## poppy666

Im never organised last minute.com :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Debzie, how are you, your chart looks great! fxd.

Holly I really hope after all my drama that I dont go over my due date lol


----------



## spellfairy

Everyone hi :) poppy ur like me missus last minute lol. My sister had a sweep which didn't work. She wet two weeks over, the stupid hospital left her so long te baby pooped that first black poo inside her:( not gud. With my dd I told then get this thing outta me at about full term and I got a pessary (White tab placed inside) at 12 then one at 6 waters broke at 730 labour ward at 9 had her at 2.24am. 

This time Ian bricking it as Iam in for a c section at 36 weeks and I keep thinking i am going to die:( keep going to write a wee will as I bought a house this year, maddness?

This pregnancy now offically sucks at night time:( I quince all night and can't walk with backache to the loo ( which is still about 8 times a night) its unreal cos my oh gives me not one once of sympathy:( I never was this bad at sleeping before, ever , the babies just lie everywhere. Luckily I'm not working at mo and can catch up on sleep in morning when they've all gone to work/school:)

Think I best follow all u lot and try find my iron tabs or order some more.


----------



## debzie

truthbtold said:


> Debzie, how are you, your chart looks great! fxd.
> 
> Holly I really hope after all my drama that I dont go over my due date lol

I'm doing good thanks. Feeling pretty good at the moment I'm into anniversay time of my first loss but am doing ok with it. X


----------



## truthbtold

Im miserable.....my back is killing me. My hips hurt at night. Just blahhh. Im counting down and ready.


----------



## poppy666

Debz lovely to see you sweetie, how you feeling? :hugs:

Glowstar not far off the half way mark now :happydance:

Truth 3rd tri is rough and tiring hang in there :kiss::hugs:


----------



## debzie

I am doing really good at the moment thanks poppy. Still hopeful for this cycle but 11 dpo and bfns and my chart looks better than my pregnancy one. The next two days we will see. I'm stalkimg from now on in. Hope lil miss puts on an appearance very soon. x


----------



## spellfairy

Dust for u debs. Xxx and il send ya some Irish luck xxx


----------



## poppy666

l'll send you some Irish luck too :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

Oh cool poppy! I thought u were from the mainland;)


----------



## poppy666

Born in Belfast :thumbup:

Just had my sweep booked in for another next week if it dont work. Says on my notes Cervix soft, Post, 1cm long whatever all that means :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Thats good I have 2cm of length which isnt that great at my gestation but at yours it just means you have 1cm of length yet before dilation should start and trust me you can lose length overnight.


----------



## truthbtold

Debz im chart stalking it looks great.,what brand hpt are you using?


----------



## poppy666

Maybe plenty of walking over weekend may help :happydance:


----------



## debzie

truthbtold said:


> Debz im chart stalking it looks great.,what brand hpt are you using?

Have been using the blue handle ics 10miu also did a digi this morning that came up not pregnant our digis over hete you can use 4 days early. X


----------



## truthbtold

Dont give up yet Deb your chart looks promising. I have,everything crossed for you.


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah your chart looks great Debzie :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

I found doing the deed 4 days before the ovulation positive worked better Debbie. Still Fxd for you thou xxx

Poppy my boys will be born in victoria Belfast;) Where do u live?


----------



## poppy666

Think i was born there, is it on Antrim rd? My gran lives top of Anrtim rd near a church called 'Little Flower' where i was christianed. I live near Manchester now left Belfast when i was 2yrs and all the troubles started My mum was born in Southern Ireland, my dad in Northern.

Debz good luck lovely xx


----------



## truthbtold

29 week bumpage!


----------



## hollyw79

awww LOVE the bumpage Truth! You look great!!


----------



## truthbtold

I feel like a whale lol just hoping I dont get any new stretch marks so far I still have th old ones lol.

Time for you ladies to follow suite. Esepcially Poppy this may be her last bump picture


----------



## hollyw79

My latest bump is here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ur-2nd-little-honeybean-after-mc-3-a-202.html

That's from this past Sunday.. I FINALLLLLLLLLY feel like I don't look like I Have a gut and it's more of a preggo belly!


----------



## poppy666

Truth wow that bump coming on sweetie :happydance:

Holly finally i can seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you bump :haha:

Well sweep yesterday and lot some of my plug today so its the waiting game.


----------



## hollyw79

VERY exciting Poppy!!!! Can't wait to see your LABOR update! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Maybe my last bump pic :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo0069.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## spellfairy

Poppy I'm from up the north Antrim coast but live in newtonabbey now. I did live away in England Scotland and Germany but back ere:) my dad Scottish mum n. Ireland
. Lovely bump pics girls! I've always had a bump it's just got rounder beneath my boobs, the boys are now both heads under my ribcage and breech wee tinkers never let me sleep:( aw it ll be sooo worth it. Got two wee outfits for coming home from hospital in:)


----------



## poppy666

I not even done my hossy bag yet :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Great bumps ladies now. Time for the countdown to begin.


----------



## debzie

Still stalking ladies loving the bump picks.

Oooh poppy its getting exciting plug means things are opening up....Whoo hoo.


Looks like i will not be joining you ladies this cycle. Another bfn temps went down yesterday. Oh well. November is out aswell as oh is away working. So im looking to december cycle and possibly a new year bfp. So want to be pregnant again before my due date.


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bumps ladies!!! if you lot think you look like a whale you should see mine!!! :haha:

Poppy how exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ get packin'!!!! :haha:

Debzie~ miss you so much! :flower: I'm sorry about the BFN :( I hope there is still a chance for this month for you!!! :hugs: 

Glowstar~ let's see your pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Debs I'm thinking next time, soy in ya and early dtd before ov thats how I caught it:) your in my thoughts x

Poppy my god your low on ur bump! Cld be soon:) doc said to me yest If I get to 36 weeks they ll prob deliver me around Xmas or so!!! I've a feeling il get a Xmas babies thou why else did the egg split? I wished Xmas babies and twins always come early lol. 

Imagine Holly our babies are 38cms


----------



## hollyw79

Spell~ that's crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I was like you and knew I'd be delivering before the end of the year :rofl:

Mind you~ I don't want to deliver TOOOOOO early :haha: But end of December sounds good to me! :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 28weeks Spell and Holly.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Happy 28weeks Spell and Holly.

You're close to the 30 week mark! :happydance:

I was thinking this morning how great it would be to be in the 30-something weeks!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 28wks ladies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Me too cant wait for 37 weeks. I go to the doctor tomorrow and I am going to ask him to schedule my cerclage removal. I cant wait to ditch the stitch lol


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Me too cant wait for 37 weeks. I go to the doctor tomorrow and I am going to ask him to schedule my cerclage removal. I cant wait to ditch the stitch lol

that will be GREAT to have it already scheduled so you can't count down more specifically!!


----------



## truthbtold

I know hope he doesnt say its t early.


----------



## poppy666

Weeks will fly by Truth :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 38 weeks Poppy! Cant believe its almost your time. Your pregnancy seem to fly by but for some silly reason it feels like mine has dragged on and on lol.


----------



## truthbtold

Just came back from the doctors, just one more cervical length check, I am so thrilled can you imagine how violated I have been feeling getting transvaginal ultrasounds every week yuck! Doc wouldnt schedule the cerclage removal he said he would do it in two weeks. So much for counting down early lol


----------



## poppy666

Truth i bet you feel violated sweetie, but all for a good cause, you'll be holding your rainbow baby before you know it :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy, have you packed that bag yet?


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah get a move on Poppy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yes all packed finally :haha: got another sweep Thurseday so hope that does the trick being further on.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope the second sweep gets the ball rolling.


----------



## poppy666

It did with korben after 38wks so fx'd fed up now of sleepless nights, bathroom see's more of me than my bed :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I know the auto toliet cleaner tablets seem to run out really quickly these days. Too many flushes lol


----------



## Brynden

Haha I've noticed we're going through alot more toilet paper lately! I'm glad you got your bag packed poppy!! Could be anytime now!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol yep the toilet paper is going fast too.


----------



## debzie

hi ladies just stopping by for another stalk,

The witch wanted to spend halloween with me and flew in on yesterday lunch time I am actually a bit gutted this cycle. hey ho.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope you get your bfp before your due date Deb, we all did so here's to hoping :wine:fxd


----------



## poppy666

Huge hugs Debz :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy how is it going today, 1 week and 6 days. 

Another night of Braxton Hicks kicked my butt. Thank Goodness for water.


----------



## poppy666

Was in pain 4am this morning with really bad BHs for an hour then they settled, did panic thinking it was time :haha:

How you feeling? x


----------



## truthbtold

Tired and suffering with BH too. I tell you I want him out at 38 weeks.


----------



## poppy666

Want her out now :haha: she moving around that much this second ive got major pressure in my bum n shooting pains in my cervix making me jump.:nope:


----------



## truthbtold

She is getting ready to hatch lol


----------



## Brynden

Awe Debzie, sending loads of hugs your way!! :hugs:

Poppy, do you know what position she's in? Head down?


----------



## poppy666

Yep head down and bum right behind my belly button lol


----------



## Brynden

Lol is she kicking at your ribs? I always wondered how painful that might be by the end...


----------



## poppy666

Never had her kick my ribs only her head rubbing against them when she was breach and she use to kick my hip and back passage. Remember my eldest his feet was always stuck under my rib and it hurts when they do it :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Sounds like it would hurt! Sometimes when I lay on my sides I can feel my little guy kicking and it almost hurts sometimes, I have to flip over so he'll stop!


----------



## poppy666

lol just wait till he starts stretching out ouch :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Rib kicks hurt but being kicked and punched on a full bladder hurts worse to me.


----------



## hollyw79

Ooooh soo exciting Poppy! Any day!! :yipee:

Happy 30 weeks Truth!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Truth just noticed Happy 30wks :happydance::happydance:

Holly hope your well sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Yay!! Happy 30 weeks truth! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies!!! Time to start the 10 week countdown


----------



## poppy666

Waters went 5hrs ago only 2cm's so at home atm, will update as soon as:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance:

Exciting Poppy!! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Its happening!!!!!! So exciting Poppy!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thought id log on cant sleep n cant get bnb on my crap phone.... contractions seem to have totally stopped since this morning just odd one taking my temp every 4hrs as hossy said, but if nothing by 4pm i gotta go in and start induction, but really dont want to be put on drip it hurts like hell :cry:

Seem to have stopped leaking now which im glad about felt like a bloody swamp Had only an hours sleep all night so running on auto pilot pfft.

Hope everyone well :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Poppy, I know how you feel I am the queen of inductions. I havent ever had a baby without the use of pitocin. It sucks but the most important thing is getting baby girl here safely. Is your DH home?


----------



## poppy666

Yeh he here, both really tired n korben running aroundfull of energy :haha: Truth im scared of induction again it hurts like hell so if too much i want an epi.. fx'd it wont take hours ive no energy left.


----------



## hollyw79

Being induced DOES suck.. are you going to get an epidural???


----------



## truthbtold

My second induction took 24 hours and the epi wore off right when they wanted me to push, the crowning hurt so bad I swore I would never have a baby without pain medication lol. 

I hope it goes smoothly for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

If it gets too much yes going to ask for epi but being my 5th it may be quick


----------



## truthbtold

Fxd crossed that its fast. How long will they let you go with broken waters before they induce you. Over here they pretty much do it right away, and if they stay broken for 24 hours with no progress they make you get a c-section.


----------



## hollyw79

When I was induced.. it took about 12-13 hours .. which for being my first baby~ wasn't bad.. but ooooh that pitocin *IS* a beotch! I'm totally getting hooked up to the epi this time!!!! 

I hope things go quickly for you Poppy!! You're the first person I know on here going to give birth :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks you two :hugs:

They generally give you 72hrs after waters breaking as long as everything ok, my waters started leaking around 9.30pm so been 17hrs


----------



## Brynden

Ah, Poppy! Hope things get moving for you so you don't need to be induced!!


----------



## truthbtold

A lady I talk to here got induced yesterday morning she delivered at 1am so it was quite a few hours, her waters broke too and they induced her right a way. So exciting now its your turn. You ladies are getting me amped up and ready to go. I cant wait until its my turn. I dont have a pregnancy journal so all my labor updates will be done here.


----------



## truthbtold

Holly, my first induction took 9 hours it was a really smooth process, the second one sucked butt. The third I was so traumatized from being in labor at 22 weeks that the pitocin didnt really bother me. 

I justed realized I have had way too many needles in my back lately. I had a epi in 12/2010. Spinal block which to me is pretty much a epi in 7/2011, I will get another one in 6 weeks when the stitches come out and another when I go into labor. Geez my poor spine is going to be ruined. 4 epi in a 12 month time frame.


----------



## hollyw79

aww Truth... well.. that definitely is more than normal when it comes to epi's.. but at least you're used to it! Well, maybe!?!??! :) 

It won't be long now for either of us!! (trying to convince myself of that!) :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I know reading about other people going into labor is such a great motivation because I still havent done a thing. Are you all prepared now?


----------



## Brynden

Yikes that's alot of needles!! I'm planning to go without pain meds...this is my first so I have no idea what I'm getting myself into, but hey, I'll give it a shot! If it's too painful, I guess I'll ask for something... but the plan is not to have any meds...


----------



## truthbtold

Brynden, I found the contractions managable its the crowning that hurt to me but you just have to push through it. Your brave I cant wait to read your birth story lol.


----------



## Brynden

Yea I've heard the contractions are manageable cuz you get little breaks! I was born in 45 minutes from start to finish in the back seat of a truck, delivered by firemen...so no pain meds for my mom and she made it through! So if fast births are hereditary, then I'm set!


----------



## truthbtold

I hope you get your fast birth. I hope mines is quick too, I dont have much cervix left anyway lol


----------



## hollyw79

I'm not ready really at all! lol!! 

I haven't packed anything nor I have thought 2 minutes about what I'm going to bring!!


----------



## Brynden

Lol i'm not ready either... we're moving in just over a week so I figure after we're settled I'll start thinking about those things... Then I'll be able to get baby's room ready and actually have room for baby stuff rather than worrying about having to move it to another house!


----------



## truthbtold

my last comment didnt post. I was asking about coming home outfits. Holly I know your in the sunshine state so it should be fairly easy to find something cute. Its already cold here and it could possibly be snowing by january since we already had flurries last week.

How will the weather be in Canada Brynden, have you looked at coming home outfits yet.

Im such a sucker for coming home outfits those are the only two outfits from my sons that I didnt give away, I plan to keep them until there old lol


----------



## Brynden

It could be quite cold here in January/February... anywhere from -20 to -40 celcius I would expect and definitely snow! So baby will have to come home in something warm! DH and I have guessed what day we think baby will be born and whoever is closer gets to pick what baby comes home in lol! DH is a fan of the Ottawa Senators (NHL team) so if he's closer I'm sure that's what baby will be coming home in....so hopefully my guess is closer so I can get a cute little outfit! It will definitely have to be a sleeper and sweater. I thought about a snowsuit, but if baby is in a carrier, we'll just put a blanket over him and the carrier and he should be fine walking to and from the car.


----------



## truthbtold

Thats so funny I guess if I let DH pick out little man would come home wearing NY Giants stuff lol. 

Thats a cute bet.


----------



## hollyw79

Good question! Honestly.. it gets very cold here .. I'm at the top part of Florida in Jacksonville.. usually 40's and 50's.. so still pretty cold~ gets down in the 20's at night.. I will probably do something long sleeve with a sweater/jacket and some blankets! :)


----------



## hollyw79

And btw- I second the "sports" thing- my DH is a HUGE NFL fan.. we already have a long sleeve baby outfit-- he says that's what he wants it to be!


----------



## truthbtold

Oh Holly that is cold for Florida. 

Where is Poppy, havent had an update in hours! I hope I talk her up lol.


----------



## Brynden

Yea the only problem right now is we can't find an Ottawa outfit that is small enough... we have a onesie that is a "newborn" one but it's quite big... And that's just a onesie, not a sleeper so baby's legs would be cold haha. The smallest sleeper we can find is for a 6 month old...so...baby might be coming home in some rather large clothes! hah


----------



## truthbtold

lol that would be funny please take pictures Brynden.


----------



## Brynden

Haha yea... I don't think I'll let that happen


----------



## poppy666

Im still around not inducing till tomorrow morning, unless i start on my own, baby right down n engaged.


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww lets get this show on the road! I hope the contractions start up tonight.


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Im still around not inducing till tomorrow morning, unless i start on my own, baby right down n engaged.

Good luck Poppy. Can I ask why are they inducing you early???


----------



## Glowstar

Just thought I'd share some 19 week bumpage with you all :thumbup:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000230.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000231.jpg


----------



## Brynden

Oh what a lovely bump Glowstar!!! :D You're almost halfway there!


----------



## truthbtold

What a cute bump glow. And poppy water broke.


----------



## Glowstar

Ooo how exciting!!! I know I'm being nosey but I must have missed the reason for the sweep/induction??


----------



## truthbtold

Its a few pages back so we are just waiting around for her birth announcement.


----------



## truthbtold

Okay Poppy I have no idea what time it is where you are but I need an update. Hopefully I can talk you up again lol.

Good Morning ladies.


----------



## hollyw79

aww LOVE the bump Glowstar!!


----------



## poppy666

Serenity Rose was born at 2.45am UK time after being in hospital for just 45minutes :cloud9: weighing 6lb 14oz

Will post better piccy later ladies :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







serenity.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## truthbtold

Awwwwww she is so beautiful congrats poppy. I am so happy for you.


----------



## truthbtold

I havent seen your hubby but from what I can tell she looks like you

Poppy was she born November 2nd or 3rd. Updating page 1


----------



## poppy666

3rd November x


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww so precious, How are you feeling? When do you go home?


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats Poppy, she is so beautiful :hugs:

nice bump Glow :hugs:

I haven't posted in a while but I do still stalk you ladies :hugs: Im on cd13 and I did Soy cd3-7 = 120, 120, 160, 160, 200 and am still waiting to O... I thought I was going to be lucky like Poppy and O on cd10 but no luck lol. I hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

fxd for you Lisa!


----------



## Brynden

Congrats Poppy! She is beautiful! Glad it went so quickly :)


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Poppy she is soo adorable ohhh I want one. x x x


----------



## truthbtold

I want one too a girl that is! Poppy can we share her lol


----------



## Glowstar

:cloud9::cloud9: She's beautiful Poppy :cloud9: you finally got your little girl :cloud9: Hope you are OK :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

AWWWWWW Poppy CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy how are you? Are you headed home yet?


----------



## poppy666

Im good Truth came out of hospital 6hrs after having her, trying to catch up on 3 days of sleep now :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

lol How is Serenity doing? You went home super quick. But your a pro no need to stay lol.


----------



## poppy666

She's doing good but not eating much, she's only drank 2oz all day do far :shrug: see how she goes then have a word with midwife. Ive got terrible after pains so not really enjoying her yet.

How you feeling?


----------



## truthbtold

Awww are you nursing or bottle feeding. Hopefully her appetite will pick up. 

Im just counting down my weeks. I think this is the home stretch if not its what I am calling it lol. I believe Im next in line for delivery, then Holly, Spell and Brynden.

But Spell may go before Holly, dont they usually deliver twins early or maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## Brynden

Ya twins are often early I think... 

Poppy, hope you recover quickly! And hope serenity starts eating better!! Get some sleep :)


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ I hope you start to feel better! :hugs:

Truth~ yeah.. Spell said something about 36 weeks .. right around Christmas.. there is NO WAY my old school doc will do ANYTHING Before 38-39 weeks.. so unless my lil guy shows up on his own.. I'm POSITIVE Spell will go first! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 29 weeks Holly and Spell!!!!

Well im impatiently waiting to get my ball rolling


----------



## Brynden

I'm sure time will fly by truth!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

I hope so.


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Poppy, how is it going? Hope you got some rest and Serenity is eating better? Post more pictures when you can.


----------



## poppy666

Im good Truth my :holly: feel like bricks :haha: be glad when the milk goes back. How are you and everyone else? xx

Not done a lot of pic's yet but here some once she was born n day after :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0139.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0140.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0141.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0142.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0144-1-1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hollyw79

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*

Poppy she is sooo perfect and sweet!!!!! :cloud9: ADORABLE!


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy does it seem real yet? You couldnt believe you would get your little girl. She is so adorable. And look at the proud big brother, they are all going to be so protective of her.


----------



## Glowstar

She's beautiful Poppy :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Glowstar, how are you? Have you had your anatomy scan yet?


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Truth...I'm OK thanks :thumbup: my scan is on Thursday morning :winkwink: Kind of petrified to be honest because I skipped all the DS testing etc due to my age and feel really anxious now :nope:

I've not been getting lots of movement because of the anterior placenta but def started to feel more this weekend. Up till now I've used my doppler everyday which had it's pro's and con's. The pro's are it's made me feel better on days when I've felt no movement the con's are I used it tonight and just as I was about to start using it I got a BH...baby's heart rate went down to 52bpm!!! it only went down for a few seconds and then climbed back up but it's kind of made me freak out that something is wrong :shrug:

How are you? It's soooo nice to see your weeks going up and up after all you have been through...the finish line is not long away for you now :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar i was same when i went for my scan with being a bit older, but everything will be fine :hugs:

Truth feels very strange another female in the house, still keep saying He :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Oh Poppy she is so adorable!!! :D

Glowstar - I think that would freak me out too if I hear baby's heartbeat drop but I have no idea if that's normal or not...

Today I'm feeling very tired and lightheaded...and lately I've been having a little trouble breathing...so I'm hoping all this goes away...


----------



## poppy666

Breathlessness is the worst part Brynden hated it :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

[email protected] Poppy 

Glowstar, I think everything will work out great. We are all routing for your healthy bundle. The dopple was my best friend and worst enemy. Surprisly I didnt use mine as much this go round. 

Brynden, I know how you feel maybe your iron is low. I have been feeling a little better now that I take my iron pills.

Braxton Hicks are kicking my butt. I really think my cervix will be shorter this week, and I am glad this is my last cervical length check (friday).


----------



## Brynden

Well they took blood on Thursday when they did my GTT and they were gonna test my iron too, so I haven't heard anything back so I would assume it's okay...

Poppy - did it get any better? Did you get used to it? Or did you have to suffer with it till birth?


----------



## poppy666

Last few weeks got better once she had dropped lower,but yes get your iron level checked, i took aniron tablet a day to help.


----------



## Brynden

There's 27mg of iron in my prenatals....how much more is safe to take?


----------



## truthbtold

I will tell you how many mg im taking when I get home.


----------



## poppy666

Not sure i just took one a day with 200mg i think, last time i had my level check it was 14 which is good.


----------



## Brynden

Oh wow, 200mg seems like lots... but what do I know... I've heard you shouldn't take too much...

K, thanks truth!


----------



## truthbtold

Doc presscribed me ferrous sulfate 325mg once a day


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got the ferrous sulfate 200mg one's


----------



## Brynden

Hmm interesting... Well I'll wait to hear back from my blood tests which were done last week, but if the doc doesn't call and it gets worse I'll make sure to ask about it at my next appt!


----------



## truthbtold

Im severely anemic. I was having dizzy spells, shortness of breathe and headaches.


----------



## Brynden

Well yesterday morning I could barely stand for a few minutes without thinking I was gonna faint... Had to take a bath instead of a shower cuz I couldn't stand for that long but it got better after the morning... Other than that I'm just noticing shortness of breath


----------



## truthbtold

It cant hurt just to talk to your doctor about it. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Brynden

Thanks truth!


----------



## truthbtold

Your welcome!

I just realized all the remaining babies are boys lol.


----------



## poppy666

Your right unless some little boy comes out a girl :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Haha! That would be very weird... it was VERY clear on our ultrasound it was a boy! I think they make more mistakes when they tell you it's a girl


----------



## poppy666

First thing i asked once she was born 'is she still a girl' :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Haha yea, I have all boy clothes, I don't know what I'd do it he came out a girl...


----------



## truthbtold

Lol there was a lady on the third tri boards a few weeks ago whose little boy came out a little girl, so was pleasantly surprised. I know that wont be me there was way too much dangle between this little guys legs lol.


----------



## Brynden

Haha same here!!


----------



## truthbtold

I am finally going baby shopping this weekend. I reached 30 weeks so I am going to enjoy a little shopping. Headed to a outlet mall hope I find some good deals.

Im still trying to decide on what bottles I want to use.


----------



## poppy666

Truth there has been a few on 3rd tri that had girls when told boys, i was always paranoid cos of this so never convinved till she popped out.


----------



## Brynden

Yikes, I didn't know it was that common to be told one gender and have the other... I had it confirmed by two different ultrasound techs so I'm pretty sure I can be certain I'm having a little boy


----------



## truthbtold

It happens Brynden but I have had at least 3 different techs tell me boy so Im confident.


----------



## Glowstar

:shock: I've already bought blue stuff......hope I get BLUE confirmed again on Thursday :shock:


----------



## spellfairy

Omg omg omg poppy has a baby girl !!!! Congrats xxxx


----------



## truthbtold

See what happens when you disappear Spell lol


----------



## poppy666

spellfairy said:


> Omg omg omg poppy has a baby girl !!!! Congrats xxxx

Sure do :haha:

Just took a few more pic's and its amazing how they change over a few days. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0160.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0167.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0163.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## spellfairy

Ack she is a wee dote xxx girls Re special:) mine is now 10 and we are very close she can't wait for her brothers and loves to fuss over me' lol. 

Doc says 36 weeks for me' and that's if I make 36 weeks!!! Omg??? C section too cos their sharing a placenta. They were nearly 3lb last fri so can't wait to see what their measuring at this Friday :) 

Done a protein nd glucose test tonight wasn't good:( we shall see in morning. Also 2 days ago got an electric shock ffs!!! But luckily they resumed kicking etc. Heartburn and lack of sleep while one lie at one side and other at other and can't sleep on back, Shinto g a lot. So not enjoying this now:(


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh spell this is the hardest bit and especially for you with twins :hugs: fx'd you get to 35/6 weeks lovely they'll be a good weight then x


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy she is just too cute.

Spell you could possibly be the next mommy to deliver.


----------



## spellfairy

Aw jeez! Scared! Really am I having 2!? Omg shock?! Plasterer will be finished on Friday evening and then we can paint once it gets dry and then units and omg I might actually get a kitchen sink lol. Downstairs might be ready for kids coming;) I'm so tired I could barely make the workman lunch lol!!! House a mess from moving in:( but hopefully one day I'll look back as this as a distant memory lol. Ha ha. 

Took a glucose test last night it went the darkest purple:( so on Friday will get to see if I've gest diabiticies (sp) protein was a plus 1 two:( but being honest this is medically best pregnancy yet;)


----------



## Glowstar

OMG Poppy...she is soooo cute!!! :kiss:

Spell...not long now :hugs:

I hope you lot all come back to check on me...I'll be here all alone for weeks after you lot have delivered :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Glow we arent going anywhere, we will be here trading baby stories and cheering you on lol.


----------



## poppy666

Not a chance you'll be left alone Glowstar, it will be baby and toddler thread :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

It sure will Poppy, until we are ready to try again lol. Me and Holly already buddies up for the next baby.


----------



## poppy666

I'll just cheer you both on :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol Serenity needs a sister too play with


----------



## poppy666

lol she got korben :haha:


----------



## Brynden

You won't be left alone Glowstar! Don't you worry!!

Poppy, she is so beautiful!! Love the new pics!


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> spellfairy said:
> 
> 
> Omg omg omg poppy has a baby girl !!!! Congrats xxxx
> 
> Sure do :haha:
> 
> Just took a few more pic's and its amazing how they change over a few days. :cloud9:Click to expand...

:cloud9: she is an ABSOLUTE DOLL!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Scan went OK today...everything appears to be OK nothing abnormal found...all measurements are bang on average for 20 weeks. Sonographer commented on what a fidget he is :haha: oh.....and we are still 100% team blue :happydance:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000232.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great news Glow. Glad everything is looking well. Your picture is cute.


----------



## poppy666

Awww look :cloud9: fantastic news glowstar :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

that's great Glow!!!! :hugs: You're officially more than half way done! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

I know Holly!! I've got 2 more scans booked at 28 & 34 weeks because my cyst has only shrunk a tiny amount :nope: I'm wondering if by 34 weeks it hasn't gone this birth might end up a c-section :shrug: she didn't say that but she did say it could rupture during delivery or twist in/back on itself which could cause serious problems :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar said:


> I know Holly!! I've got 2 more scans booked at 28 & 34 weeks because my cyst has only shrunk a tiny amount :nope: I'm wondering if by 34 weeks it hasn't gone this birth might end up a c-section :shrug: she didn't say that but she did say it could rupture during delivery or twist in/back on itself which could cause serious problems :cry:

that's good that you'll get some extra scans. What kind of cyst is it?!?


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. I just had my last cervical length check. After all my drama my cervix is growing instead of shortening. I went from just barely having 2cm to 3cm. This thing picked a fine time to start growing my little man may take his time to come out. Anywho so my cerclage is coming out December 23rd yay what a great christmas present.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Hi ladies. I just had my last cervical length check. After all my drama my cervix is growing instead of shortening. I went from just barely having 2cm to 3cm. This thing picked a fine time to start growing my little man may take his time to come out. Anywho so my cerclage is coming out December 23rd yay what a great christmas present.

that's awesome!!!! That's a GREAT time.. just over a month :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

So excited December 22nd is my last day at work.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> So excited December 22nd is my last day at work.

omg even BETTER to know when your last day is! JEALOUSY!!!!!! :haha:

I have no clue when I'll stop working.. I want to like yesterday :rofl: Problem is.. the sooner I go on leave~ the sooner I have to return.. 2 thumbs down!


----------



## truthbtold

I know what you mean. I dont plan to go back until April. But I will only get half of my pay. So I have to learn how to live off half my salary lol.


----------



## hollyw79

Yeah.. I sorta have the same situation.. I get 3 months full pay, 3 months NO pay... so sorta similar.. I'm going to take every minute I can get even if it means being extremely tight financially!


----------



## truthbtold

Me too


----------



## Glowstar

Wow....how weird your cervix is lengthening!! Yay for a Christmas baby!! It would just be the thing now for him to hang on in there after all you've been through to keep him safe!!


----------



## truthbtold

How has everyone weekend been. I went baby shopping I caught so many good deals on clothes.


----------



## Brynden

Truth - that's awesome that ur cervix is lengthening!! Woohoo for getting the cerclage out before Christmas! :)

Glowstar - glad ur scan went well and that bBy is still 100% boy! Lovely pic!

This has been a crazy weekend for us. We moved to a new house and this afternoon is the first time I can actually relax since thursday! I was so sore from painting and cleaning and we're still not done unpacking!


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 30 weeks holly!!

Brynden....STRESS moving while pregnant!! Put your feet up now x

Truth...yay for bargains!! I've bought loads lol! Hiding half of it from OH lol


----------



## truthbtold

Moving while pregnant is tough, I have moved during two pregnancies and even though all I did was pack and give instructions lol its still tiring. 

Who has started shopping. Im going to take a few pictures of my baby items when I get home. So exciting the weeks are flying by now mostly thanks to the holidays!


----------



## spellfairy

Hi everyone xxx glow what a fab pic. I need to get bargains to girls!!! Had two steroid injections fri n sat with carrying these they give u jabs incase of premature labour to strengthen babies lungs, heart palpations n headaches and flushes not nice. I just graduated so nobody would employ a pregnant women so we live on his income and a property I own and rent out, not to bad to be honest if I was working I couldn't :( can't even turn around unless I sit down let them go where there both going then lie down gently, they don't like sudden movements lol. 

Date for c section is 28 dec omg!!! So scared.

Has anybody felt baby go quiet ( maybe cos of space) and tonight I'm getting period pains:( yuk not nice. We are still renovating this house, put up kitchen cupboards ourselves other day and painting today. So so so much to do before these two come.


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww Spell thats the same day my oldest boy turns 10. He is my sweet capricorn.


----------



## truthbtold

I can tell my lo is running out of room. He still moves just a lot less.


----------



## spellfairy

Aw ul remember me' then, my wee girl is ten to:) 

Yeah space is getting tight. Last Friday they were 3lb and 3.7 so my guess is after those injections and more growing there probably over 4lb each now. It's unreal how much I've grown in past week alone, are u the same Holly? You know I can feel their discomfort when I turn over and there on top of each other lol.


----------



## hollyw79

Spell~ Dec 28th is SO close!! I'm jealous! :haha:

YES.. my LO does go quiet and I HATE IT! :cry:

I have an anterior placenta which blocks A LOT and I can go HOURS and start to worry bc I don't feel much of anything. At least once a day I go lay down to make sure I can still feel him good. He definitely feels bigger.. and his movements are more squirms instead of kicks.. must be a space issue on top of it?!??


----------



## spellfairy

Yea I don't get kicked as much :( space it must be. Well my placenta is at front beneath left hand breast. Weird as their sharing. I do get while worried so I lie down to get a few feelings. Just read about another women who's twin has died at 24 weeks and other is still alive and growing, been hearing this a lot lately and it freaks me' :(

28 imagine!!! New year babies Xx but Holly after my loss I dreamt of Xmas babies so I get twins so I've a feeling I'll still get Xmas babies lol


----------



## spellfairy

Yea I don't get kicked as much :( space it must be. Well my placenta is at front beneath left hand breast. Weird as their sharing. I do get while worried so I lie down to get a few feelings. Just read about another women who's twin has died at 24 weeks and other is still alive and growing, been hearing this a lot lately and it freaks me' :(

28 imagine!!! New year babies Xx but Holly after my loss I dreamt of Xmas babies so I get twins so I've a feeling I'll still get Xmas babies lol


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sure w/ you having 2 in there Spell.. it's even worse with the space issue! How often are you getting scans??


----------



## spellfairy

They are seeing me every 2 week but at last scan they coulnt see a while lot so next Friday 25 nov I'm getting to a better scanner


----------



## hollyw79

That's good... I've noticed they use better machines for the more important u/s and I hate that!!!! I want a great machine for ALL scans!


----------



## spellfairy

Newer hospitals have them and they are brill. My old hosp has crap staff and that's where I felt let down everytime i went up when I lost the last baby:( this hospital in in Belfast a main city but they have older ones in antental and in day unit and 20 week scan place good ones, when they tried to find a membrane between these two they couldn't find it for weeks so I had to complain until they brought me' upstairs. 

On another note guess what I have a visitor? A mouse!!!! Arghhh not what I need:(


----------



## Glowstar

OMG Spell....soooo not long now!!! :hugs:

I've got an anterior placenta too...it's RUBBISH! only really started feeling movement last 10 days or so and even then it's not regular and alot of the kicks I am feeling seem to be aimed more towards my back or my bladder!

How weird is this....my oldest daughters birthday is 28TH DECEMBER too! so that might be 3 of us with children sharing birthdays :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Yea I have an anterior placenta too - makes it harder for DH to feel movement - I've found he can really feel baby when I lay on my side cuz baby kicks at my side pretty strongly...although he must be getting bigger in there cuz he's squirming more now than actually kicking...

I think I've breathed in WAY too many paint fumes and other chemicals lately...we've been painting and cleaning our new place and we had the bathtub refinished yesterday... that paint was SO strong! I spent some time outside but it was cold and snowy so I was freezing...so it was either paint smell or freeze... Hope the paint and everything isn't affecting baby too much!


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 31 weeks Spell and Holly

Poppy where are you hiding

Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## poppy666

Im around lol just getting ready for bed. Any of you co sleeping with new lo's or done it before? Im reading up on it atm and may try it with serenity, korben spent a lot of time in our bed but mainly early mornings not all night.


----------



## truthbtold

Im trying to break Marcel out of co sleeping now....he turns 3 in January. Its going pretty good. But it was easier with my eldest son. So I pretty much co slept with both my boys.


----------



## poppy666

Im paranoid i may suffocate her... i bring her into my bed around 6am and im very aware she's there, but scared i may get into a deep sleep if she comes into my bed once i go bed :nope: but read loads about the benefits of co sleeping to regulate their breathing, less risk of SIDS etc so only a good thing right?


----------



## truthbtold

I dont see how anyones motherly instinct would let them forget there infant is in the bed. With my oldest son we slept like I was cradling him in my arms. I slept on my side most nights. With Ds2 he slept in his boppy on his back or tummy he wouldnt sleep without being in his boppy. So no rolling on him.....he slept right in the middle of me and dh.


----------



## poppy666

What do you use to cover them? Im guessing you cant use your own duvet? sorry for questions but thinking seriously of trying this.

Im bottle feeding does it matter


----------



## truthbtold

My boys were lactose intolerant couldnt nurse either of them they,drank soy milk from bottles so that doesnt matter. The boys slept on top of our covers. I use those sleeper sacks to keep them warm or they were swaddled.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for the info Truth :hugs: so you'll be co sleeping with this little one? My partner back on nights tomorrow so may start then, lol more room in the bed. With what ive read between 1 month and 6 months is a very vunerable time for babies and co sleeping helps babies breath better near their mothers oppose to babies sleeping on their own. More reading for me tomorrow :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Your welcome. Yep im using the boppy to co sleep again. Dh isnt crazy about it but he will get over it lol.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Hope you're all having a good weekend :hugs: 

Poppy ~ where is your TTC ticker?? :haha: I hope everything is going well with your beautiful little girl! 

Truth~ have you bought some more stuff yet?? 

Do you ladies think a baby carrier is necessary???


----------



## truthbtold

Yeah I will take pictures. My bottles,diaper bag and diaper pail came in the mail yesterday.
I brought tons of clothes and pajamas last weekend

What kind of baby carrier Holly.....do you have a picture.


----------



## truthbtold




----------



## truthbtold




----------



## hollyw79

Awww Truth~ soooo cute!!! Exciting, isn't it?!?!?!

This is the kind of baby carrier I mean.. just trying to decide if it's worth me spending the money..

Baby Carrier 


Also.. I like we're going with the name Grant :thumbup: I'm stuck on a middle name.. any suggestions for me???


----------



## truthbtold

So exciting its crunch time lol. 

its worth it if you plan to take him out alot and prefer that to a stroller. Its cute. Have you tried ebay or,craigslist they may have it for sale cheaper. Im a big ebay user. 

I like the nap nanny but its pretty steep.I have to decide if its,worth the money.


----------



## truthbtold

I also like the name Grant. We chose Jeremiah. Also stuck on middle names.lol


----------



## poppy666

Awww Truth loving your baby items, not long now :hugs:

Holly TTC??? NOT A CHANCE :haha::haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy~ maybe in a few weeks :winkwink: :haha:

Truth~ love the name Jeremiah.. I was actually thinking of that for a middle name bc my absolute favorite bible verse is Jeremiah 29:11. :thumbup: My DH didn't love it though for a middle name so I'm not sure!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy. 

Holly we chose Jeremiah because its the book in the bible following Isaiah. Isaiah is our 2 year olds middle name.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> thanks poppy.
> 
> Holly we chose jeremiah because its the book in the bible following isaiah. Isaiah is our 2 year olds middle name.

love that!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Morning Ladies,

I am so annoyed. I ordered these cute little night gowns from target.com, I should have received 2- 2packs. Instead those morons mailed me a pack of onesies and a pack of bibs, what the heck is that. Imagine my disappointment when I opened up this package expecting to see my night gowns. So bummed lol must be the hormones. 

Also ladies, Carters.com has an amazing sale 50% off everything.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I am so annoyed. I ordered these cute little night gowns from target.com, I should have received 2- 2packs. Instead those morons mailed me a pack of onesies and a pack of bibs, what the heck is that. Imagine my disappointment when I opened up this package expecting to see my night gowns. So bummed lol must be the hormones.
> 
> Also ladies, Carters.com has an amazing sale 50% off everything.

That stinks :( I'd expect that from Walmart- not target!


----------



## truthbtold

Exactly! Smh. I was just on the phone with them for 30 minutes. The items I ordered are online only otherwise I would have just went to the store. 

Holly I was crusing your journal looking for nursery photos. Have you started getting things together yet? I cant wait to see pictures of everyones baby stuff.


----------



## poppy666

I cant wait to see all your babies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

And I cant wait to let him out, he is killing my pelvic bones lol. Feels so strange now since I dont get my cervix checked anymore. I dont know whats going on down there lol 

I have a GBS test coming up, does it hurt I havent had one since 2008.


----------



## hollyw79

What is GBS??? :shrug:

I don't have any nursery pics up. We painted the room .. and some stuff is in there.. but I'm still using it as an office so until I go on maternity leave~ we can't really set the room totally up quite yet :)


----------



## truthbtold

Group B Strep test 

Test you for group B strep
Between 35 and 37 weeks, your practitioner will swab your vagina and rectum to check for a common infection called group B strep. If your test is positive, you'll be given antibiotics during labor to help keep you from passing it on to your baby.

(If you've had a group B strep urinary tract infection during this pregnancy, you won't need this test because even though the infection was treated, you'll automatically get antibiotics during labor. Likewise, you'll be automatically treated during labor if you've previously had a baby infected with group B strep. )


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Holly you have to at least post pictures of items you brought.

What color did you painting the room? You should do progression pictures, your work in progress.


----------



## poppy666

We dont get tested for that in the UK.


----------



## truthbtold

Aww well they say its a swab so hopefully it wont hurt.


----------



## hollyw79

Ah that's interesting about the GBS.. good to know! 

Give me a second and I'll post some pics :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

I've also heard that GBS can come and go...they could test you one day and you'd be positive, and the next you'd be negative...which is really weird... Anyone know what the effects are on baby if they get it?


----------



## hollyw79

ok.. here are before and after pics of the painting :thumbup:

I'm A LOT happier with it.. SO much brighter and more cheerful.. not a depressing blue. I was going to leave it since we are having a boy.. but I just thought it was TOO dark! 

Excuse the mess- you can see my desk smack dab in the middle there!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









002.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh it looks lovely.


----------



## hollyw79

the lighting SUCKS in these next 2.. but here are 2 more :) 

As you can see.. a TON of stuff in the closet and I have another small closet that has some stuff in it too :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









016.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## truthbtold

Looking good Holly, I cant see the new shade of blue the picture is too dark. 

Brynden I have to google it now I want to know too lol.


----------



## truthbtold

Look at that closet, you difinitely look well prepared! Lol I cant tell its going to be very nice when you put it all together.


----------



## truthbtold

Brynden, have you started baby shopping we want to see pictures!


----------



## poppy666

Dont think Serenity is a happy baby she always cries in her sleep :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol Poppy that is funny what are you doing to little Serenity.

Brynden this is all I could find: Group B strep (GBS)

Group B strep is a type of bacteria often found in the vagina and rectum of healthy women. One in four women has it. *GBS usually is not harmful to you, but can be deadly to your baby if passed during childbirth.*

There was a lady on the loss boards who loss her baby 4 days after she was born to GBS. She wasnt tested for it and passed it to her Little one.


----------



## hollyw79

OMG that is SO sad about the girl losing her baby due to GBS :( 

aww poor Serenity!! :hugs: Any new pics of her Poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Truth that is aweful and so sad she lost her baby :cry: dont know why we dont get tested here.

Only new piccy was my avatar, lol i need to do more.


----------



## truthbtold

I cant remember is she was from the UK or US. Either way its terrible.

Poppy how is big brother Korben doing? 

Marcel seems oblivious to the fact that he will be a big brother in a few weeks. He was trying to put on baby clothes and sleep in the pack n play. He just doesnt seem to understand there is a baby coming lol


----------



## poppy666

Korben a lot better with his behaviour and strokes Seren, tries winding her, gets her nappies and constantly kissing her :awww: He dont try pulling my top up no more to say baby and hug my bump, he not done that since i had her so he must know :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

What was he doing to her at first?

My grandmother just told me my Uncle slapped my Father across the face when she brought him home, there a year apart thats not funny but I laughed lol. 

I have to keep a close eye on Marcel because he is already a meanie.


----------



## poppy666

Korben never really did anything at first, his behaviour changed being naughty and throwing toys, clothes anything he could get hold of basically around the room, think for attention even tho we was giving him attention, but settled down 2nd week. He can be a bit heavy handed with her but he's only 19mths so dont know any different. Does try pinching her dummy and bottles if your not watching him :haha: Rhys my eldest use to do the same with Gages bottles


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I am in for a something. I have never had kids close in age. 

Holly dont let these stories scare you, my 7 year old was so sweet when we brought Marcel home, he wanted to help with everything.


----------



## Brynden

Truth - wow that is terrible for that lady to lose her little one when it can be prevented so easily! Yikes! I think I'd rather be tested and given antibiotics than risk it!

We're still unpacking and settling into our new place so you'll have to wait for pics as right now all the pics would be is a room full of boxes and stuff that needs to be moved out of baby's room...hah... I do have a pic of the fabrics my grandma is making the crib bedding out of tho...let me try to find it!


----------



## truthbtold

Cant wait to see pictures when your all settled.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Lol I am in for a something. I have never had kids close in age.
> 
> Holly dont let these stories scare you, my 7 year old was so sweet when we brought Marcel home, he wanted to help with everything.

lol.. and you're trying to convince me to be bump buddies soon again :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Okay here's a few pics... the first is a "noah's ark" piece of fabric that will be made into a blanket, the second are two different button fabrics that I'm gonna make nursing covers out of, the third is the material for the crib bedding and the last are a few outfits we bought our little guy the day we found out he was a boy!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6









2.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









4.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hollyw79

Awww Brynden~ SO CUTE!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thats so cute Brynden, posting pics makes me excited not too much longer too go. Nothing but boys on board lol. 

Holly we will be a team and get through it together, just think that would be 3 under 5 for me so that makes me crazier but if I can do it, you can do 2 under 2 lol.


----------



## poppy666

I had 3 boys under 3yrs now got 2 under 2yrs :dohh: Noooooooooo more :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol Was it hard work Poppy?


----------



## poppy666

I was in my early 20's so had more energy, but yes mentally it was hard work at times, my ex wasnt much help so was on my own a lot. Will say its true when they say 3s a crowd.. was always the middle one that got left out, but Gage was more timid and sensitive than other two.

This time around im more patient and older so dont panic as much, but sleep deprivation still a killer :haha:


----------



## Brynden

We're not planning to prevent after this one comes so I may end up with 2 under 2 as well!


----------



## truthbtold

Yay Brynden! It would be so funny if we all got our BFP together


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 29 weeks Brynden! Just noticed lol


----------



## poppy666

lol i got my bfp with Wade when Gage was 6 weeks old :haha: Rhys was 16mth old then.


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Truth!

Yikes Poppy! That's so soon after! I've just been wondering if it's possible to still breastfeed if I get pregnant right away after the first?


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Ladies, PinneappleRock got her bfp!!!!! I saw it on another thread she is 4 weeks along. Im so happy for her I had to share.


----------



## spellfairy

That's great for p' rock wonder if she was on the soy. Still praying for deb and the other girls. On the subject of strep b my sister had it as did my friend. I've asked numerous times about it as I always have yeast infections whilst pregnant and urine always cloudy etc so I want it checked grrrr must say again on Friday as my appointment. 

Well last night I see baby to my left has went breech also. They won't let me' sleep on either side it's awful , I just want some sleep and im still peeing every hour. Last night I got up thinking it was morning and when I looked at the clock and it said 130am I coulda cried!! Hate nights lol. Anyone else having this prob. 

A lovely twin mum from here sent me a full pampers box full of vests and sleepsuits!!! All she wanted was the postage! How nice was that!?? Xxx


----------



## debzie

hello ladies thought I better check in with you all. I am so pleased for prock send her my best wishes. I had a difficult time at the beginning of november as it was the anniversary of my first loss and OH informed me he would be away all this cycle. I am feeling good now. Have finally persuaded one of the GPs to do cd 21 and 2-5 blood tests and be referred to a FS. In the mean time I will be giving soy another go next cycle so will keep you informed. You never know I may get my bfp before my due date. x


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs::hugs: Hi Debzie! I hope you get your bfp soon. 

Spell, I know it must be terrible trying to get sleep. I toss and turn all night with one baby so I couldnt even imagine carrying two. Just a few more weeks until your c-section.


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: Debzie :hugs: I'm glad you'll be seeing a FS ... It was the BEST thing that my DH and I did!! Praying for you!!! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v505/carolinaswthrt/Smilies/thanksgiving.gif

:hi: Happy Thanksgiving ladies! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy Thanksgiving Holly


----------



## poppy666

Yes Happy Thanksgiving ladies.


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations poppy she is beautiful!


----------



## PineappleRock

...thanks for thinking of me! It took a whole year and 4 rounds of Clomid but it was worth the wait! Praying for a sticky baby this time. I hope debzie and Lisa join soon!


----------



## debzie

Thanks pineapple. May i personally say a big fat congratulations hun i am. so pleased for you. X


----------



## poppy666

Congratz PineappleRock :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats pineapple!!! Amazing news!!!


----------



## spellfairy

Happy 32 weeks Holly ;) as u know I was admitted to hospital cos of high bp n protein so now I have to seriously take things easy!!! Hard when there's so much work and my heating has gone only a month after getting it fixed:( boo hoo:( aw the joys! We had our last wee night away in a nice hotel other night as when twins come we will be lucky to get anything lol. Holly wat u think of my twin bump on Facebook lol;) 

So girls what all have u Been up to now?


----------



## truthbtold

Spell are you still in the hospital.... Hope your feeling better.


----------



## hollyw79

Spell~I must have missed that you were having some issues! DEFINITELY take it easy!!!! 

I went back and saw your bum pic.. you look tiny for carrying twins!!!! Want to take my preggo belly for me :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Spell hope your ok :hugs:

Just popped on to see your all ok, struggling atm with serenity cos she has colic, not enjoying her like i should colic getting me really down :cry::cry: hope it dont last for weeks or im going to crack up. Too stressed :nope:


----------



## spellfairy

I hope I never have to endure colic:( do u feed her? 

Nope u talked hospital outta letting me stay lol. Bp was high cos I was stressed and I always have protein its cos its twins nd I was stressed. Midwife came out today and bp ok and just trace of protein. I know my body and know I'm ok. On the upshot twins are 4 lb each at 32 weeks wow?

Holly I'm a big currvy girl anyways so yeah for having twins I ain't huge lol with Leah had to push my own fat out to look preg hahahaha. Wish I cld upload pic girls but I cant still working with phone as refusingbto get anymore outgoings until work done on house. Ha. Had a wee week old baby on my tummy other day (my fiancees brothers wee boy) mine were kicking he'll outta him as he lay there was sooo funny. I fed him other night with a bottle and thought how much his mum is missing out on all that bonding breast feeding gives. Dunnonif il get it with two this time thou. Who all I'd going to feed??? I fed Leah til she was 8 'mths. These will get a few months until I cant hack being a Cow with two babies lol.


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Spell hope your ok :hugs:
> 
> Just popped on to see your all ok, struggling atm with serenity cos she has colic, not enjoying her like i should colic getting me really down :cry::cry: hope it dont last for weeks or im going to crack up. Too stressed :nope:

:hugs: :hugs: I wish I had some advice hun! :flower: My mom said I was TERRIBLY colicky when I was a baby. Were your boys ever like that?


----------



## spellfairy

Only problem with being on phone and pred text on I phone is I sound so uneducated lol sorry about grammer and spellings


----------



## hollyw79

spellfairy said:


> I hope I never have to endure colic:( do u feed her?
> 
> Nope u talked hospital outta letting me stay lol. Bp was high cos I was stressed and I always have protein its cos its twins nd I was stressed. Midwife came out today and bp ok and just trace of protein. I know my body and know I'm ok. On the upshot twins are 4 lb each at 32 weeks wow?
> 
> Holly I'm a big currvy girl anyways so yeah for having twins I ain't huge lol with Leah had to push my own fat out to look preg hahahaha. Wish I cld upload pic girls but I cant still working with phone as refusingbto get anymore outgoings until work done on house. Ha. Had a wee week old baby on my tummy other day (my fiancees brothers wee boy) mine were kicking he'll outta him as he lay there was sooo funny. I fed him other night with a bottle and thought how much his mum is missing out on all that bonding breast feeding gives. Dunnonif il get it with two this time thou. Who all I'd going to feed??? I fed Leah til she was 8 'mths. These will get a few months until I cant hack being a Cow with two babies lol.

I couldn't IMAGINE bf'ing TWO babies.. I'm praying I can survive it this time around with just ONE!


----------



## spellfairy

If only they'd let me sleep. I whinge n cry all night:( it's currently 3 am I've heartburn they wontnlet me lie on either side:? My back aching , feel like I've had enough:( aw thankgod I can sleep tomorrow when everyone is at work and school


----------



## truthbtold

Im not to familiar with Colic but I hope it gets better soon.

Poor Spell I dont even want to imagine how horrible trying to sleep is. Just think another 4 weeks and your free.


----------



## Brynden

Hey Ladies, how are we all doing?

We started painting baby's room this past weekend - it's gonna take awhile cuz we're doing a stripes pattern and we always have to wait for it to dry a few days in between before taping the next stripes... I just want it to be finished already so i can start putting away the clothes we have in boxes and getting the room all ready!!

My last appointment was a week ago, and baby was breech...I'm thinking he still is cuz I can feel his head poking my ribs...hopefully he will turn in the next few weeks! Other than that I'm feeling okay, tired, but I guess that's to be expected! How are all of you ladies feeling?


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Brynden, Happy 31 weeks. Cant wait to see pictures of your nersery when your done. 
Im feeling tired. I really wish I would get some energy back because there are a ton of things I need to do before the baby comes. When is my nesting going to kick back in lol. I think it only lasted one week. Im so ready to deliver this baby, seems like lately I have been getting the rudest comments from complete strangers. I went to the CVS and some random lady turns down my aisle and tells me I look like Im ready to pop. I wanted to pop her in the head lol.


----------



## hollyw79

Happy 31 weeks Brynden!! There is definitely still time for your LO to turn! :) When do you go back again??? 

Truth~ I have NO CLUE when the energy arrives- I slept 10 hours Sat & Sun morning and I still felt like I had all I could do to get through the day :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Its so sad lol, Have you decided on a middle name yet Holly? How is the nursery coming?


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Its so sad lol, Have you decided on a middle name yet Holly? How is the nursery coming?

lol.. yes it is.. but you're closer to the finish than me :cry: :rofl: 

Nursery hasn't changed since I last posted the pics.. I'm still using it as my office so makes it hard to do much more :shrug: Can't WAIT for maternity leaves... SUCKS that the sooner I go out- the sooner I have to go back.. basically means I'll be working up til delivery :nope:

We're deciding between Xavier and Jackson for a middle name.. Grant still the first name... which do you like better?!?!?! And what about you??


----------



## truthbtold

I have always loved Jackson so I am going with that one lol.

Can you believe my boss ask me today was I coming back after 4 weeks. At first I thought he was kidding. He must be insane. I said see you in 4 months. The 22nd is my last day. Then my Cerlage comes out on the 23rd if I make it that far. Some days he gets really low between my legs I cant even close them.

I like Jeremiah Kingston but DH likes Jeremiah Rohan so still undecided like you lol.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> I have always loved Jackson so I am going with that one lol.
> 
> Can you believe my boss ask me today was I coming back after 4 weeks. At first I thought he was kidding. He must be insane. I said see you in 4 months. The 22nd is my last day. Then my Cerlage comes out on the 23rd if I make it that far. Some days he gets really low between my legs I cant even close them.
> 
> I like Jeremiah Kingston but DH likes Jeremiah Rohan so still undecided like you lol.

I like Jackson a little more too... 

4 weeks!??!!? :saywhat: NO WAY!!! That's great you have an end date!!! Craziness that you can feel your LO so low.. but that's a good thing!!! 

I like Kingston better.. one of my friends' son's first name is Kingston.. so original.. I really like it!


----------



## truthbtold

With my first I worked until I went into labor. Atleast you can work from home thats a plus. I hope you dont go past your due date. Do you plan to try any of those inducing methods? I was reading about castor oil today but I am a chicken. Then EPO is that suppose to rippen your cervix? I heard some people insert it which I couldnt do because it would probably give me a YI no thanks. 

Working with men bosses can be a pain, how insensitive to think I would deliver my baby then leave him with someone that soon. Just craziness. 

I hope you go with Jackson.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> With my first I worked until I went into labor. Atleast you can work from home thats a plus. I hope you dont go past your due date. Do you plan to try any of those inducing methods? I was reading about castor oil today but I am a chicken. Then EPO is that suppose to rippen your cervix? I heard some people insert it which I couldnt do because it would probably give me a YI no thanks.
> 
> Working with men bosses can be a pain, how insensitive to think I would deliver my baby then leave him with someone that soon. Just craziness.
> 
> I hope you go with Jackson.

:rofl: I was reading about natural induction methods yesterday :rofl:

I'm trying to convince my DH to "sweep" my membranes for me :haha: My doc is SO old school & will NOT help things along AT ALL :dohh: It sounds pretty easy to do from what I read :shrug:

Have you heard about raspberry leaf tea?? 

Oh- and LOTS of :sex: and walking! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I cant even imagine dtd with this belly but if he stays beyond his expiration date I may get desperate. 

I may try the tea does it really work. 

lol that is funny DH wont even shave me so I look decent so I know good and well he wont give me a sweep.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Lol I cant even imagine dtd with this belly but if he stays beyond his expiration date I may get desperate.
> 
> I may try the tea does it really work.
> 
> lol that is funny DH wont even shave me so I look decent so I know good and well he wont give me a sweep.

lol, I won't let my DH shave me.. but he can stick his finger up there if he wants :rofl: 

I guess the tea helps with the uterus :shrug: Not sure- but I ordered some yesterday.. apparently you can start drinking it around 34 weeks.. google it! :thumbup:

No sex?!?!??! I still want lots of sex :haha: Not sure when that will change- but I told my DH- at weeks 36-37- we're going to have more sex than we did TTC :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol that is too funny, I cant blame him the thought of giving someone a sweep does not sound appealing. 

I have to research this tea. I should have started drinking 6 days ago lol.

I havent had sex since week 10 because of my cerclage lol its already been tough. I can tell you there is a good chance that I wont be waiting a full 6 weeks after birth thats for sure. I think last time I waited 4 weeks.


----------



## Brynden

Truth - awe what a mean lady! I definitely don't look ready to pop! I'm still so small - I think cuz I'm taller I don't stick out as much haha... And...Jeremiah Kingston! Love it!

Holly - I go back Dec 15th and then not till Jan 5th again I think... Oh and I like Jackson as a middle name!! :)

You ladies are too funny - how on earth would your DH do a sweep for you? I don't really even know how it's done...


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy my little bump buddies how you all going? getting closer now ladies :happydance::happydance:

Nothing much my end serenity being a Diva :haha: and korben trying to take over all her stuff bouncer, dummy, crib 'will post pic's of what i mean' lol few pics of seren one ith my eldest son. She weighs 8lb 7oz but still tiny. Actually my son looks a muppet on this pulling a face :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo0082.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5









photo0089.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5









r.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









rt.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## truthbtold

Awww great pics Poppy. How is the colic working out? Did you try cosleeping. 

Brynden you have to post a bump pic. I need to take a new one for 35 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## poppy666

I did try co-sleeping but i wasnt getting any sleep cos i kept thinking i was going to lie on her :dohh: odd time i take her in around 5am if she's not settling, but i dont sleep lol

Colic not as bad now ive changed her formula and put colic drops in every bottle. Do get the odd night or few hours of an evening where she got tummy ache tho.


----------



## truthbtold

Im glad that worked out. 
Lol at your cosleepin.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> lol that is too funny, I cant blame him the thought of giving someone a sweep does not sound appealing.
> 
> I have to research this tea. I should have started drinking 6 days ago lol.
> 
> I havent had sex since week 10 because of my cerclage lol its already been tough. I can tell you there is a good chance that I wont be waiting a full 6 weeks after birth thats for sure. I think last time I waited 4 weeks.

I ordered a 6 pack of 16 or something from amazon for $17... I could send you a box!! :) 

That's right.. I forgot about the sex restriction.. and when you go so long~ you sorta forget about it... I'm loving the preggo sex :rofl: You going to avoid TTC when your 4 weeks post partum!?!? 



Brynden said:


> Truth - awe what a mean lady! I definitely don't look ready to pop! I'm still so small - I think cuz I'm taller I don't stick out as much haha... And...Jeremiah Kingston! Love it!
> 
> Holly - I go back Dec 15th and then not till Jan 5th again I think... Oh and I like Jackson as a middle name!! :)
> 
> You ladies are too funny - how on earth would your DH do a sweep for you? I don't really even know how it's done...

Bump pic!!! :thumbup: 

Apparently~ you just have your DH stick his finger in your cervix in a circular motion which separates the membranes.. seems simple.. part of me is afraid to have my DH do it .. we'll see how desperate I become later on :haha:



poppy666 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy my little bump buddies how you all going? getting closer now ladies :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Nothing much my end serenity being a Diva :haha: and korben trying to take over all her stuff bouncer, dummy, crib 'will post pic's of what i mean' lol few pics of seren one ith my eldest son. She weighs 8lb 7oz but still tiny. Actually my son looks a muppet on this pulling a face :haha:

aww that is soo cute seeing your lil man in the bouncer :rofl: Serenity is so precious!! I really do love her name!


----------



## truthbtold

lol thanks Holly but the more I think about it, I might not need any assistance my cervix is in horrible condition anyway lol it may open right up after the stitch comes out. 

Yes I will be avoiding ttc until later next year. The pull out method worked very well for us from January 2009 until July 2010 and it probably would have continued to work if we wasnt enjoying our honeymoon way too much lol. 

Poppy they say kids start regressing back to baby ways when there toddlers from the looks of it maybe thats true. Guess I will find out in a few more weeks. Marcel is pretty heavy he may break the baby stuff lol.


----------



## Brynden

Poppy - Serenity is beautiful! Looks like her older brother is a little jealous ;)

I haven't taken a bump pic in like 3 weeks!! I lost my usual spot to take it cuz we moved :( And now we've been so busy I keep forgetting! I will try to take one today or tomorrow!

I think I'll just let my cervix do it's own thing...I don't think DH could get his finger all the way up there - whenever I try to feel for my cervix I can barely reach it, and I have pretty long fingers! Do you have to wait until the mucous plug comes out to do that? How does that work?


----------



## poppy666

Think your right Truth cos Rhys was 19mths when Gage was born too and did same as korben.


----------



## Glowstar

My god...Truth 35 weeks!!! I remember when everything seemed so scarey and here you are in the home stretch..it's amazing :hugs:

Yeah bump pic please Brynden!!! Mine is Huuuuuge! fed up of people looking SHOCKED when I tell them EDD 28th March :growlmad:

Holly -hope you are keeping well too :thumbup:

LOL @ Korben...that's sooo funny...or maybe not if you're dealing with it Poppy...anyhoo...Serenity is lush :kiss:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy V-DAY Glowstar!!!! How have you been? 

Im still shocked to have made it this far and extremely grateful. Im a new cerclage and 17p advocate. Modern medicine is amazing.


----------



## poppy666

Happy V-Day Glowstar :happydance:

Yesssssssssssss bump pics ladies :haha: got my first af today, do you reckon i should dtd in 14 days? :xmas13:


----------



## truthbtold

LOL Awwww I know you didnt miss AF at all Poppy. But you better be careful since you say your done lol. I love Serenity's new picture.


----------



## hollyw79

Happy V Day Glowstar!!! :hugs:

And I'm a day late.. but happy 35 weeks Truth!!! :flower:

Poppy~ One more wouldn't make THAT much of a difference, would it??!? :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

LMBO @Holly....go right ahead poppy and pop one more out!


----------



## poppy666

lol one more would send me to the nut house :haha: thats how Wade was concieved so quickly, Gage was only 6wks old :dohh:

Yep this piccy was taken yesterday and best one ive got of her :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo0104.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## truthbtold

She is adorable. 

Well Poppy we will see that BFP announcement in about another month lol


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, Poppy.. I'll get my pom-pom's out to cheer for you when you announce your next BFP! 

https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t352/paladin43/paladin43%20album%202/Cheerdance-cheerleader-cheerleading-smiley-emoticon-000481-large-1.gif

Love the pic.. she is SO sweet!!!


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: I'm already discussing birth control with OH as I'm missing rampant sex but this will be the last baby glowie that's for sure :thumbup:

Here's my 24 week bump....my boobs look huuuuge :shock:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000248.jpg


----------



## poppy666

NO MORE BABIES FOR ME :haha:

Glowie loving your bump :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar your bump looks great.


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar.. you look great!!! You look like you're ONLY bump.. I, on the other hand.. well my A$$ and hips have some explaining to do :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol mine too Holly.


----------



## Glowstar

Remember...I've got another 16 weeks to go :shock: not sure how everything is going to fit in there :haha: and you can't see my arse or hips :rofl:


----------



## Brynden

Wow Glowstar! What a great bump! Mine's super small - took this pic the other day at 31 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







bp.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

Awww what a small bump 'cute' :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden~ you look great!!

Spell posted on facebook.. she had her twins yesterday!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Brynden...when I had DD1 there was a couple of girls who had hardly any bump (at ante-natal classes) and had 8lb babies!!! mine was a fairly big bump and only 6lb 5oz...so size of bump doesn't dictate baby size :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

hollyw79 said:


> Brynden~ you look great!!
> 
> Spell posted on facebook.. she had her twins yesterday!!!

Awww cant wait to see pic's :happydance::happydance:

*CONGRATULATION SPELLFAIRY*​


----------



## truthbtold

Brynden Im so jealous you look great lol. But You may be a last minute popper. With my first I had a small bump until the last two months. 

I cant believe Spell had her twins wow how exciting.


----------



## poppy666

Truth is that your lo in avatar?


----------



## truthbtold

That would be my little Marcel, he turns 3 next month. Where did the time go.


----------



## truthbtold

I took a trip down memory lane this morning


----------



## truthbtold

Okay this will one of my last bump pics. This is 35 weeks 3days and as you all know im not having twins lol. I seem to be getting that question a lot lately.


.


----------



## poppy666

He's gorgeousssssssssssssssss and love your bump :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy, I really feel like a Whale. I cant wait to see if Jeremiah looks like Marcel.


----------



## Brynden

Awe he's adorable Truth!! And I love your bump!!!

Sometimes I still feel like I'm not even showing yet...then I look in the mirror and realize I am, compared to how skinny I used to be, but if I'm wearing a big sweater or jacket no one notices! Less than two months to go - this baby better start growing quick! Actually I've been measuring right on track but I think it's cuz I'm taller and it's my first that it's not showing very much...who knows...


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Brynden and I think your bump is right on target, rather good for a first baby they take longer to pop out.


----------



## hollyw79

Truth.. those pics are ADORABLE and your bump is soooo cute.. you look like you're carrying all in front instead of side to side which is a GOOD thing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly I think your right usually I carry side to side thats why I feel so big this time my belly has never stuck out this far.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Thanks Holly I think your right usually I carry side to side thats why I feel so big this time my belly has never stuck out this far.

Better in the front than growing wider!!! :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Your right about that.lol


----------



## Glowstar

Yey for Spell having her twins!!! can't wait for an update!!

Truth, Marcel is GORJUSS!!!! and your bump is all to the front :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Glowstar!!. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend. Im still waiting on mother nesting to show up and give me some energy.


----------



## poppy666

Never got the nesting feeling was too bloody knackered all the time lol.


----------



## truthbtold

I am super tired all the time and I need to get some last minute stuff done that I just cant seem to get too.


----------



## hollyw79

Here are some of Spell's pics from FB that she wanted me to share :)
 



Attached Files:







Spell1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4









Spell2.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









Spell3.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









Spell4.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









Spell5.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

OMG Soooo tiny but perfect :cloud9: wish her well from us and congratulations :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Makes me want another boy :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Makes me want another boy :haha:

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

My body wont take another n probz have a girl and i dont want another girl NO WAY :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

awww is Serenity harder so far !??!?! 

I have a feeling I'll have ALL boys.. but I won't go for 5 most likely :haha: Maaaaybe 4! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yes she's harder a right diva lol


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

lol what does she so differently Poppy? This information could come in handy to me and Holly one day. 

Tell Spell her boys are so cute. Cant wait to see them side by side.


----------



## Glowstar

OMG how cute are Spells twins :cloud9::cloud9: over the moon for her...they look great!!! what were their weights???

Girls.....Diva's!!! NEVER :rofl: 

I don't really remember mine being difficult babies, in fact my first was an eay baby...I had to wake her up to feed her!!! 2nd one not as easy but then had a toddler and a baby and breastfed for 8 months...she wasn't a nightmare just VERY VERY clingy! My oldest is 16 on the 28th and she's gone through the stroppy moo stage and come out the other end really lovely. She loves shopping so it's nice to have someone to hang out with. My youngest 13 1/2 is make up obsessed and even gives me tips on how to apply it properly :haha:

I remember people having boys when I had my girls and they all seemed crap sleepers compared to mine so I dunno :shrug: time will tell when this little man arrives if I notice a big difference :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Apart from putting me in slow for 2 days and giving me hell, she wasnt happy with that so gets colic, plus never sleeps during the day just naps, now moaning to be picked up all the time :growlmad: arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar.. not 100% sure of their weights.. I tried finding it.. but can't :shrug: If I recall- they were close to 4 1/2 lbs. each but I'm not sure!


----------



## poppy666

Now she filling her nappy :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Okay...she sounds like a DIVA!!!! nah just kidding :haha::winkwink:

Have you got a snuggle blanket? my youngest wouldn't sleep unless she was wrapped up tight...arms and everything :shrug: just a thought but sure you've already tried that :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

Do you have a swing or a rocker or anything that comforts her Poppy!?!?? I'd go crazy never being able to have a moment :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar they advice you dont snuggle them now :shrug:

Anyways found a cure for her screaming ............................. THE VACUM :haha: once its on she shuts up lol, but im going to buy a cd to play next to her cot when she starts.


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar, your 13 year old sounds like my kinda kid I love make up lol. 

Awwww Poppy that is too funny. For so long you have been the queen of the castle but it sounds like you may be getting some competition lol. I hear so many women with all boys say they like to be the only women in there house. 

The swaddling in still recommended in the US its suppose to help them sleep better.


----------



## Glowstar

Poppy they sell proper swaddle blankets in TK Maxx, they were £6.99 and £9.99. I nearly bought one the other day...might go back and get one. These have velcro on them so they can't escape :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Knowing my luck Serenity would suss the velcro and escape lol


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 36 weeks Truth :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks glowstar only one more week until full term :)


----------



## poppy666

Aww your next Truth cant wait :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Me either, DH asked me this morning why dont they just induce you when they take the cerclage out you will already have your epidural in place lol. For some reason he really wants me to have a this baby before christmas. I told him the only way my doctor will probably start induction is if these stitches come out and I instantly dialate to 4 or 5 cm.


----------



## hollyw79

Happy 36 weeks Truth!!! 

I want this baby to come RIGHT before New Years.. 37 weeks ZERO days :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Im with you Holly! I wouldnt be mad if I had him next week thats 37 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## hollyw79

Craziness how that is NEXT week!!!!!!!


----------



## Brynden

Happy 36 weeks Truth!!! :D


----------



## truthbtold

lol I know its getting close.

Thanks Brynden, How are you ? And Happy belated 32 weeks


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Truth! I've been in horrible pain for about a week now!! My groin is hurting when I walk or turn in bed... I get up to pee in the night and can barely walk!


----------



## truthbtold

Im having the exact same problem it feels like my bones are broken. I was going to ask if anyone was experencing that. Is your baby head down?


----------



## hollyw79

its AWFUL for me too-- has stopped me dead in my tracks sometimes. The pain can be JUST AWFUL! A few times my groin has hurt to pee too! :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Its strange, I dont recall having these pains with anoy other pregnancy. And as much as they hurt I dont think I would forget about them too easily.


----------



## hollyw79

I don't remember it either.. I mean, its been 10 years since I Had a baby and all :haha:

It means the baby is going to come RIGHT in the 37th week bc they are so low :rofl: One can hope, right?!?!?


----------



## truthbtold

Thats all we can do is Hope Holly. Im seriously getting tempted to beg my doctor to keep me after he takes the stitch out.


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like SPD i had it with korben and serenity and its painful to even lift a leg up to get into the bath, it goes not long after the labour...


----------



## truthbtold

Its horrible I guess there is nothing to be done about it.


----------



## Brynden

Yea I was reading up on SPD - sounds like alot of the symptoms I'm having...Truth - last appointment baby was breech...so I don't know if it has much to do with the baby's position, and I'm carrying pretty high. I've been reading that the hormone relaxin that your body releases causes you pelvic bones to separate and this can be painful in some women...Poppy - did this affect your labor at all??


----------



## poppy666

Not really cos the contractions were more painful, but did when they were stitching me up, but week after it went x


----------



## truthbtold

Oh gosh now Im scared, mines seems to hurt the most when Im sitting still too long then attempt to stand, walk or roll over in bed. I have been wondering how it was going to affect labor.


----------



## Brynden

Yup that's when mine hurts too...it's so painful rolling over in bed at night! Or getting up to go pee...So basically I'm stuck with this for the next 2 months? Lovely....


----------



## truthbtold

This sucks I didnt know what was going on at least Im not alone. Oh can we blame it on soy lol


----------



## Brynden

Haha!! Yea...unfortunately I don't think so.... but just gotta keep the end result in mind - we're doing this for our babies!! :D


----------



## hollyw79

lol.. its not the soy-- bc I never got the chance to take the soy :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol well I guess is just a coincidence that we all have this problem


----------



## poppy666

lol only time it will get worse is when baby drops down and really low x


----------



## truthbtold

That sucks and the baby seems to drop lower by the day.


----------



## truthbtold

Hey ladies its check in time! How is everyone? Im miserably sleepy today. I just want to lay down and close my eyes lol. I see the doc tomorrow and of course I have a hundred questions for him about this cerclage removal. Im guessing I will also get my GBS test ...now I have to have DH lotion my legs tommorrow lol.


----------



## Brynden

Hey Truth, I'm doing alright - just got up...still in pain when I walk and turn in bed - gonna ask the doc about that when I go today! Haha luckily I'm still able to lotion my legs, however I haven't shaved in awhile!


----------



## poppy666

Im ok hanging in there, seeing health visitor tomorrow cos i think serenity got silent reflux not colic, she so hard work crying after bottles during the day now, never get 5 minutes to do anything.

Truth hope everything goes ok at the doctors tomorrow xx


----------



## truthbtold

Brynden please let me know what your doctor says about the SPD. I will ask my doctor tomorrow so we can compare notes lol.

Poppy, who knew little girls were such hard work. That sounds like reflux to me, my cousins baby had it, he was on some medication for it if I remember correctly. I hope you get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck at your appointment Truth!! :hugs: 

Here is my update from my journal today:

So .. Lil' Mr. Grant looked good.. measuring just a few days ahead and weighing 5 1/2 pounds on the dot Puts him at the 58% percentile so doing just fine! He was grabbing his tootsies and having a good time!

Unfortunately~ my fluid level decreased quite a bit.. was "13" (whatever that measurement means) last time and today it was only an "8" ... I am still in the normal range~ but the low normal and because it was such a drop from a month ago.. AND because THAT was the reason I was induced with Eric a week or so early~ they are worried this pregnancy is trending towards that. I am no longer able to walk on the treadmill and basically put BACK on like a modified rest I can still go everywhere and do everything- but no intentional exercise if that makes sense. (I had been walking about an hour every day on the treadmill) On top of that.. I need to keep drinking as much water as humanly possible to offset this.

The risks of this are Intrauterine Growth Restriction (IUGR), Preterm birth, Labor complications such as cord compression, meconium stained fluid and cesarean delivery.

Doctor said "if" my water does break~ I probably wouldn't really notice it as much as someone else and there probably wouldn't be a major gush or anything. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another u/s and they're going to closely monitor it.. and I'm guessing as a result~ I probably WILL have this baby no later than 38 or 39 weeks as a result. (which.. I have to be honest- I am 200% fine with!!!) Crazy that I could have this baby in just 3 weeks or so!

Of course, I just want my little guy to be ok and I'm going to do my best to make sure things continue to go well. I didn't expect to hear there was such a decrease in the fluid today to be honest.. I was almost 39 weeks when they discovered it with Eric- so this is almost a month earlier than with him. BUT.. again, it's not super low yet.. just the significant drop is raising some concerns.


----------



## truthbtold

Thats good there going to monitor you closely. Try to take it easy. I know that amniotic fluid can replenish itself. Either way your in the safe zone.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Thats good there going to monitor you closely. Try to take it easy. I know that amniotic fluid can replenish itself. Either way your in the safe zone.

I hate taking it easy.. especially since i Had planned on walking A LOT to get this baby out :rofl:

BUT-- now I will take it easy I suppose!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I cant believe you been on the treadmill this long.


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl: I actually SERIOUSLY contemplated jogging at 37 weeks once I was full term to help the process along :rofl:


----------



## Brynden

Truth - So my doctor wasn't much help today. Basically he explained that because the pelvic bones are starting to move apart, the muscles in that area have to do more work to support the uterus, so that's why they hurt. He basically said just to avoid things that make it worse....well no kidding... hah... he didn't suggest any exercises...

Holly - Not good news about the low amniotic fluid level, but luckily they're measuring you closely and hey, it might be good to have the baby out early!

At the doc today our little boy was still breech...same as last time...I really hope he turns, he doesn't have much time left and he seems to really like the position he's in...


----------



## truthbtold

Awwww Brynden I hope he turns for you. Sucks that the doctor didnt have any more advice on the pain lol my doc will probably say the same thing.


----------



## Brynden

I hope he turns too - I've heard getting down on your hands and knees and like sticking your bum up in the air a few times a day can help encourage the baby to move so I'm gonna try that...can't do any harm right? And I figure he's more likely to move now when he's a little smaller still!! Good luck at the doctors - hope your doctor has some better advice!!


----------



## hollyw79

I actually asked the high risk doc I saw yesterday about the pelvic pain as was told pretty much the same thing as you Brynden.. no suggestions from him either :dohh:

Most babies turn by the 34th week.. that's when it's most common.. so I wouldn't worry... and MANY can move right up until delivery. My mom was scheduled for a c-section bc my older sister was still breech at 39 weeks.. and they went in, did a quick scan, and she had turned without my mom even realizing it! So definitely still time! :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

Oh I hope he'll turn - I don't want a c-section!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden said:


> Oh I hope he'll turn - I don't want a c-section!!!

I hear ya.. I don't want one either! I would just research some natural ways to try and move them and give those a whirl!


----------



## Brynden

Ya that's the plan!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Morning ladies. Doc had no suggestions on the pelvic pain. Had my Gbs test done gross. Still having cerclage removed next friday. The doc says if I dialate to 4cm that day then im staying otherwise im going home for the long wait.


----------



## poppy666

Holly fx'd you get to 38wks sweetie, serenity was a good weight for a 38 weeker :thumbup:

Brynden im with the others bet lo moves before c-section is talked about, seren moved week 34 i think :wacko:

Truth hope your well lovely :hugs:

nothing much this end, took serenity to the doctors n she has silent reflux & Colic so atm on infant Gaviscon see how she does on that before trying something else. Glad she got sorted cos the screaming was getting to me.


----------



## hollyw79

poppy666 said:


> Holly fx'd you get to 38wks sweetie, serenity was a good weight for a 38 weeker :thumbup:
> 
> Brynden im with the others bet lo moves before c-section is talked about, seren moved week 34 i think :wacko:
> 
> Truth hope your well lovely :hugs:
> 
> nothing much this end, took serenity to the doctors n she has silent reflux & Colic so atm on infant Gaviscon see how she does on that before trying something else. Glad she got sorted cos the screaming was getting to me.

thanks Poppy :flower:

I hope the gaviscon helps .. that's awful that she has been struggling with that!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I hope the meds work Poppy.

My 38 weeker was 7lbs 5 oz.


----------



## hollyw79

38 weeks sounds perfect to me!


----------



## poppy666

Korben was a 38 weeker too and weighed the same Truth lol Gage was 38wks and 6lb 2oz x


----------



## Glowstar

Hope the gaviscon works for Serenity Poppy. :hugs:

I asked about pelvic pain yesterday too!!! also no suggestions from my MW :shrug:

Rest of appointment went well...all OK and measuring bang on for 25 weeks. GTT next week and scan 5th Jan :coffee:


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Glowstar glad your appointment went well. What is GTT?


----------



## Glowstar

It's the Glucose Tolerance Test :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies she was more settled yesterday, but evening time still a battle with the colic, but hopefully get better soon.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies 

Poppy I feel for you Emily had terrible colic until she was 12 weeks. We used colief I think in the end and infacol. The nights are the worst she would have a three hour screaming fit from 7pm most nights and it wears you down. Hope serenity is better soon. X

Not long now truth ill be stalking. X

Hi holly and brynden. 

Glowstar can't believe how far on you are and your tatoo is still looking fab. 

Afm. Last ditch attempt at a bfp before my due date.7 dpo today. Will be officially due af xmas eve. X


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Debzie glaf your still dropping in to check on us. I hope that bfp comes soon.


----------



## Glowstar

Me too Debzie......Merry Xmas :kiss:


----------



## truthbtold

So today is the day my world fell apart last year. Trying to get through it without crying but these darn pregnancy hormones arent helping any. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend, DH finally put the crib together and complained the whole time that the baby wont even be sleeping in it so he was wasting his time lol he is probably right at least for the first 6 months I will be using the pack n play bassinet.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> So today is the day my world feel apart last year. Trying to get through it without crying but these darn pregnancy hormones arent helping any.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekend, DH finally put the crib together and complained the whole time that the baby wont even be sleeping in it so he was wasting his time lol he is probably right at least for the first 6 months I will be using the pack n play bassinet.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry my dear :( I can't even begin to imagine how hard that way... tons and tons of prayers for you today! :flower:

My DH was the *SAME* way about the crib.. I told him too~ if a piece is broken~ we need to know that NOW so we can get a replacement.. sure enough~ THREE pieces needed to be replaced! :dohh: I'll be using a bassinet too.. but I wanted the crib ready so I can place the baby in there if I want take a shower or something like that :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your ok sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Brynden

Awe Truth - big hugs to you!! :hugs: That day is coming up in January for me... :(

We've put our crib together too even though we'll be using a pack n' play in our room for the first little bit too...don't know how long we'll do that for - I was thinking just a few weeks maybe but who knows. It's still nice to have the crib set up to have the baby's room all ready!

Debz - hope you get that BFP in a few days!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Ladies. I love your avatar Poppy. 

Holly they dont understand sometimes we want the crib up just to look at it. I will take a picture and post later. I dont have the bedding in yet. 

My mom gave me the money to buy my double stroller that saved us 230 dollars Im so happy about that.

Hi Brynden, now we all have to post crib picks.


----------



## Brynden

Yes! My mom is coming tonight to help me paint the rest of the baby's room so after today it will just be touch ups and then finally we can get the room setup! She's also bringing the rest of the crib bedding with her I think (my grandma made it) so it will be fun to see the crib all set up!! I try to take pics when it's all done in a few days!


----------



## Glowstar

Thinking of you today Truth :hugs::hugs:

Look forward to seeing your baby's cribs...sounds like something off MTV :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

LOL it does Glowstar. 

Can you ladies believe this is my last 4 days of work. Im super excited to get out of here.


----------



## Glowstar

I bet you are Truth!!! I don't finish work until 24th Feb :cry::cry:


----------



## truthbtold

It will come fast, its not to far away.


----------



## hollyw79

Truth~ INSANE jealousy going on over here about being done with work :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

lol I get to sit on my butt all day and watch trash tv


----------



## Brynden

Haha nice - I'll be officially done teaching piano on Tuesday! Yay! But we don't have cable...so I won't be watching trash tv lol....but there's lots to do around the house to keep me busy!


----------



## truthbtold

lol Brynden most of the trashest shows are talk shows you can get those on regular tv. Like Jerry Springer its just horrible lol. But I have tons of stuff to do around the house too, I need to finish washing baby clothes.


----------



## truthbtold

They just threw me a surprise baby shower at work, too bad I didnt have my camera. I got some nice things. That lifted my spirits so much.


----------



## Brynden

Awe that's so nice of them!! :D


----------



## hollyw79

awww that's awesome!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies


----------



## hollyw79

Full term tomorrow Truth!!! :yipee:


----------



## spellfairy

Hi everyone xxxx jeez sorry I've not even bee on here and twins were born by c section on the 8th!!! Scarey stuff that pre eclampsia!!! They had to operate cos pre eclampsia was bad:( the experience of a section wasn't that fun either but I got my beautiful boys:) William was the first born by two mins and he came put nice and pink! Oliver was black and swollen:( scared the wits outta me:( they whisked them to neo natal unit and worked on him and he had to get blood taken away as he d had to much ( possibly ttts) they didn't look identical but they do now:)they've been in special care unit in Hospital since birth and looks like their thriving as I hope to get them home by the end of the week:) so excited and god gave me what I wanted a Xmas baby! Rem the operation Xmas baby tread I started ;) they were born at 33 weeks and are breast feeding since 34 d


----------



## debzie

Wow spell big congratulations hun so glad your boys are doing well. Yeah i remember operation christmas baby guess you succeeded in the end. As for the c section i hd one with emily but have nothing to compare it too so I did not think it was too bad. X


----------



## Glowstar

Happy FULL TERM Truth :happydance:

Awww spell...scarey stuff but they are here now and SAFE and fingers crossed home for Christmas :hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Glowstar, Im super excited!!!! The light at the end of the tunnel is near. Should I put the wine on chill now lol.

Spell, congrats on your boys I hope they continue to thrive and make it home for christmas. Post pictures when you can. I cant wait to see them.


----------



## spellfairy

Hi everyone. My boys came 8th dec ;) home 2 morrow I hope xxx


----------



## truthbtold

How are you recovering from your c section Spell, great news about there home coming. Do you have everything together for them?


----------



## poppy666

Happy full term sweetie :happydance:

Congratz again Spellfairy your boys are gorgeous, we all come so far cant wait to meet everyone's little one's soon :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm in double figures :happydance:

Awww I'm gonna be so lonely when you've all had your babies :wacko: make sure you keep this thread in your subscriptions


----------



## truthbtold

Happy Double Digits Brynden! Dont worry we will still be here. I dont even have journals so this is one of the only places I really post.


----------



## spellfairy

Didn't like c section the spinal tap was weird! The sensation was weird oxygen joking about inside and pulling out a White babe and then a slightly blackish baby cos he had to mug blood and was in trouble:( but he is ok now. :). Be Thursday now as doc wants another day! So that's two weeks in intensive care and home at 35 weeks:) wee William is holding up his head already at 35 weeks its amazing and they are both feeding from the breast and I've enough milk to feed triplets lol Oliver is brill at feeding. Hope u are all well. Holly eat the dry toast to sort the morning sickness out pet xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Morning Ladies! Today is my last day at work. Im ecstatic!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! Mind if I join? Got my first 3bfp's yesterday at 8DPO on FRER & 2 today, FRER & IC! I tried Soy Iso for a couple months & ended up going on Clomid. This was my 2nd Clomid Cycle & I'm on Progesterone Suppositories due to low Progesterone & 2 prior losses. Can't wait to get to meet everyone :D


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome aboard Ysa!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Ericka! :hi: thank you :)


----------



## poppy666

Congratz FloridaGirl21 :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Truth~ :yipee: That's AWESOME!!!!!!!! It will be GREAT to have some time off!!! 

Florida~ congrats!!! Lots of sticky dust!!! :dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Florida....wishing you a super sticky bean and a Merry Christmas :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Ladies! Super excited cause my tests are getting darker! I never got a + this early with my other losses, so I'm feeling more positive this go around :D


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1230.jpg


----------



## Glowstar

That's super progression :thumbup: c'mon bean :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations FloridaGirl. x

Im out for this month the witch arrived at lunch time. No chance of a bfp before my due date now. Im gutted but will still be stalking. x

Merry Christmas Ladies.


----------



## hollyw79

aww I'm sorry Deb :hugs: Praying for a New Year's miracle for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm sorry Debz :hugs: hope 2013 brings you a rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

So sorry Debz.......big hugs to you. I got my bfp the month after my due date I hope you have the same luck. 

Well ladies the cerclage removal hurt like hell. I thought they were trying to ripe my cervix off. The pain has subsided now but so far no progression. Im out shopping maybe I can walk on some contractions.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> So sorry Debz.......big hugs to you. I got my bfp the month after my due date I hope you have the same luck.
> 
> Well ladies the cerclage removal hurt like hell. I thought they were trying to ripe my cervix off. The pain has subsided now but so far no progression. Im out shopping maybe I can walk on some contractions.

ohhhhh goodness.. I'm sorry it hurt :( I didn't realize that it would :( I hope the pain stays away and that you start dilating like there is no tomorrow!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly im feeling better now


----------



## Glowstar

Glad you feeling better Truth....wonder if this little man will make an appearance in 2012 or 2013?? :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Guess we have to wait and see lol.

Happy 36 weeks Holly.


----------



## poppy666

*HAPPY XMAS, HAPPY HOLIDAYS & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY LOVELY LADIES *​


----------



## truthbtold

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!! May our blessing continue into 2012.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: truth, any progress yet? hopefully you have your baby before the end of the year :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

None yet but I wish he would come out .....it would be a great finish to 2011.


----------



## truthbtold

Can someone please send me some labor dust geez lol


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Can someone please send me some labor dust geez lol

Labor dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As *SOON* as you're done.. I need some back :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

And Happy 38 weeks my dear!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly. I will be sure to send you some back lol. I really cant believe im still pregnant.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Thanks Holly. I will be sure to send you some back lol. I really cant believe im still pregnant.

seriously! I thought you'd have gone into labor within a couple of days of having the cerclage out!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FXed labor progresses soon Ericka :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Plenty of sex :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Oh no poppy just the thought of it sounds horrible. Lol. 

Holly I thought that was the plan too apparently not.


----------



## poppy666

I knowi forced myself lol but something in the sperm is ment to help trigger it off. :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

truth a friend of mine has just gone into labour she said her midwife had told her to twiddle her nipples, apparently it releases oxytocin and brings on labour worked for her. As for the sex bit its the protoglandins in semen then can make your uterus contract. Good luck Im stalking. x


----------



## Glowstar

Must admit sex has never worked for me in the past :shrug: hope he makes an appearance soon...little monkey putting you through all that and then staying put, he must be VERY comfy in there :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I dtd after i had a sweep so may of helped.


----------



## truthbtold

Just the thought of dtd makes me quesy lol. Guess I will try nipple stimulation.


----------



## Brynden

Hope he comes soon Truth!! :D


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies still no baby but I wanted to wish everyone a very happy new year. Bring on the remaining babies in 2012.


----------



## truthbtold

Happy full term day Holly. Now thats how you bring in the new year!


----------



## poppy666

*HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES *​


----------



## Glowstar

Happy New Year!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## hollyw79

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!

Now that it's officially January~ time to get this labor show on the road!!! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Couldnt agree more lol


----------



## hollyw79

9 days left Truth! Single digits!! Lucky lady!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I cant even get excited at the doctor friday I was only one cm dilated but soft.


----------



## hollyw79

well- it can change very quickly- *I* am trying to hold on to that hope! I was 1-2 cm as of Thursday and only 10% effaced.. so "meh" .. better than nothing I guess


----------



## Glowstar

How is everyone??? Xxx


----------



## hollyw79

I'm doing pretty good... went yesterday to the doc .. 2-3cm dilated and 25% effaced so progress from last week (I was 1-2cm and 10% effaced) ... doc also did a sweep of my membranes :thumbup: I don't think it's going to do anything though :shrug:

Truth-- you MUST have had your baby.. you haven't been on here! Praying all is going well!! 

How are you Glowstar? Brynden? Poppy??


----------



## Brynden

Hey Glowstar!

I'm doing pretty good - had a doctors appt yesterday and she tested me for GBS - don't know the results though and I probably won't until the next appointment which is January 18th. She also told me to take down my Christmas decorations incase baby comes early so I don't have them up until summer haha...so as per doctors orders, we took them down last night :(

Baby's room is just about done! Here are some pics: There will be some writing and pictures that go in the big white space...

How are you Glowstar? How's everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3464.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5









DSCN3466.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Glowstar

Holly....I wouldn't speak too soon especially with that sweep...bet you go this weekend :thumbup::hugs:

Brynden.....I love love love your nursery!!! the colours are gorgeous! you just need a baby now, not too long to wait!

All well here, went for a scan yesterday and he's head down already. Weighs approx 2lbs 5oz at the moment, so all good. I think he's cute!!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/babybirkett28weeks1day.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. No baby here yet and I have really been pouting about it. Think im just about getting on dh nerves lol. Im headed to the doctor in 30 mins so maybe something will happen today. 

The nursery is coming together really nice. 

Glowstar glad to see your lo is growing well thats an adorable pic. 

Looking good Holly you might just beat me to the finish line lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Well I hope you don't have to wait too long truth....get them to have a good poke around up there and get him moving!!! :hugs:
Todays bump shot
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/28weeks2days.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Holly im willing to bet my salary that you will deliver before me. I saw a nurse practioner today and she really was a waste of time. She couldnt give me a membrane sweep. Couldnt tell me anything about and induction. She said they usually let patients go to 42 weeks. The thought of going over my due date scares me all I think about is stillbirths....meconium aspiration....big babies and bad stitches. I just feel like my body has failed me I did so much to get to this point weekly ulstrasounds... Weekly injections... Cervix funneling and shortening and now that its time my body just refuses to dilate. She did do a check today im only 2cm. So needless to say im not a happy camper.


----------



## truthbtold

Great Bump pic Glow.


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden~ the nursery looks AWESOME! I love the colors!!! We took our decorations down too pretty early for the exact same reason! 

Glowstar~ you look GREAT and what an adorable little bean! :cloud9: I can't wait to see a picture of him once he's arrived! 

Truth~ aww why couldn't they do a sweep for you!?!? :growlmad: INSANE that they'll let you go 2 weeks overdue.. I know in other countries that is typical- but not here. Can you call the office back and ask to speak with another doctor and tell them you want to schedule a date for induction???? I know bc I had low fluid with my son and they noticed a drop in fluid for this one (still normal range though) - my doc won't even entertain letting me go over my EDD- my induction is scheduled for Jan 16th. I asked and he was like "sure" :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

I just called im going to see my own high risk specialist instead of that nurse practioner on tuesday at 1which is my due date. His assistant was nice enough to double book him for me. Otherwise he didnt have an appointment available until the 23rd.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm glad they were able to fit you in! I'd DEMAND to be scheduled!!! My doc said for non-emergencies- they have to do it a week out- not sure how it works where you are- but I'd be asking for it to be scheduled ASAP! Are you taking EPO or doing anything to help things along???


----------



## truthbtold

I have tried bouncing and rocking on my birthing ball, walking, eatting spicy food, eatting fresh pineapples. I think its too late for epo but my doctor said my cervix is soft.


----------



## poppy666

Glow jealous of your neat bump its soooooooo cute :kiss:

Brynden your nursery is gorgeous :hugs:

Truth you not had that little man yet? :haha: are you not having a sweep then?

Not long now and all your babies will be here, so Serenity got some male company :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Nope poppy still pregnant and now miserable. The boys are going over to there aunts tonight so maybe we dtd even though I dont want too.


----------



## Glowstar

I suppose it's frustrating with all the cervix issues and then to have the stitch out and for him to still be in there!!!! I know I would be same and expect labor as soon as stitch out!! 
I'm sure it won't be long now....if not before ob appt you can at least demand induction!

Serenity is going to love being surrounded by all these boys!!!!


----------



## Brynden

Glow - love the bump pic and the scan! So cute!!

Truth - Hope that baby comes soon!! Sorry the doc wouldn't do anything for you!!

Holly - Yay - you're making progress!! That baby will be here before you know it I bet!


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 38 weeks Holly!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar are you expecting your first boy?


----------



## Brynden

OOO! Happy 38 weeks Holly!!


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 38+ weeks Holly :thumbup:

Truth - yes this is my first boy :happydance: should I be worried :shock: :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

No but your gonna have your hands full lol hope you have tons of energy. But you have two years to prepare yourself.


----------



## hollyw79

Glowstar~ don't be worried! I LOVE having a son... I couldn't POSSIBLY imagine it any other way honestly. He is the sweetest thing and I Love him to death!!! Boys are the best!!! :)


----------



## poppy666

Had a few photo's done yesterday of Serenity and Korben... they grow up too fast.

Glowstar boys are great :hugs:

Holly Happy 38wks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







61.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









65.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4









83.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









81.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5









99.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy I love those pictures your kids are soooooo cute.


----------



## poppy666

Truth you got any twinges yet? 2 daysssssssssssssss :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Beautiful kids Poppy :kiss:


----------



## spellfairy

Boys defo like night time :( lol


----------



## truthbtold

Hi spell how are you and the twins. 

Poppy plenty of twinges but no contractions lol.


----------



## hollyw79

Poppy ~ SO ADORABLE! I love her little stockings!!! too cute! And Korben is just soooo sweet! Is he enjoying being a big brother??

Truth~ I'm not having much in the way of contractions either :nope: I'm walking like 4-5 miles a day- had sex yesterday- EPO, etc... and not a hoot-a-nanny thing going on!!! I'm glad I have an induction date set or I'd be going CRAZY! Are you going to insist on one when you go this week??


----------



## truthbtold

When is your induction date Holly?

Yes I plan to demand stomp my feet and yell for a date lol


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> When is your induction date Holly?
> 
> Yes I plan to demand stomp my feet and yell for a date lol

lol.. I would be doing the same!!! 

My induction date is Monday the 16th.. a week from today :thumbup: A girl that O'd when I did and got preggo at the exact same time went into labor naturally yesterday & had her baby.. I am jealous!! :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Holly and truth! You guys are both SO CLOSE! Enjoy the quiet time before the babies arrive!! :)

Poppy - love the pics!!! Your kids are adorable! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden said:


> Holly and truth! You guys are both SO CLOSE! Enjoy the quiet time before the babies arrive!! :)
> 
> Poppy - love the pics!!! Your kids are adorable! :)

You are sooo close too! Just a week til full term! :happydance: You could realistically have your baby right around when we do!


----------



## truthbtold

Brynden there is no quiet time in my house dont forget I have a terrible two year old lol. He makes so much noise that might be the reason the baby refuses to come out...he is scared lol.


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Holly the 16th is my babies birthday he turns terrible three. Great day.


----------



## Brynden

Holly - yes that's true - if baby is like me, he'll be 3.5 weeks early and my brother was 3 weeks early so I guess you never know! I need to get on packing that hospital bag!!

Truth - Haha! He probably is scared! Enjoying the comfort and quiet inside you for as long as he can!


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 36 weeks Brynden. I cant believe you havent started working on that bag yet lol. I think uou may have Poppy beat.


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl: Terrible three :rofl: You're so silly Truth!! I am sure your LO isn't at all concerned about the noise and used to it by now! :) 

Speaking of packing a bag- I haven't done that yet either :haha:

Brynden~ that would be soooo nice to deliver right at full term, huh???


----------



## Brynden

Yea I would definitely be okay delivering at 37 weeks! I just don't wanna go before that... I told baby he has to stay in one more week so I'm not considered high risk at the hospital cuz then I can't be in a private room!

Yes I guess I should get on that bag...and Holly, you DEFINITELY should get on packing that bag!


----------



## Glowstar

C'mon ladies.....I've already started packing my bag :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Brynden

Yikes! Way to go glowstar! I think I'm procrastinating cuz I'm not sure what I want to pack lol...


----------



## truthbtold

Lol my bag now has dust on it from sitting packed too long. I can't believe you two havent packed lol.


----------



## Brynden

Haha! I will start tonight...or tomorrow... lol


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Happy 36 weeks Brynden. I cant believe you havent started working on that bag yet lol. I think uou may have Poppy beat.

lol think i did mine week before serenity arrived:haha:


----------



## hollyw79

:rofl: I'm too busy sitting on the couch to pack my bag :haha:


----------



## Brynden

hollyw79 said:


> :rofl: I'm too busy sitting on the couch to pack my bag :haha:

Hah yea that seems to be my problem too!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol okay couch potatoes.


----------



## Brynden

Haha well actually I did alot of cleaning today...but now I'm tired so I plan to spend the evening on the couch! Maybe tomorrow I'll pack the bag...


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance:HAPPY DUE DATE TRUTH, NOW COME ON LITTLE MAN :haha:​


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy. Im headed to the doctor at 1 I will update as soon as I can.


----------



## hollyw79

HAPPY DUE DATE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Happy Due Date Truth!!! :D:D We'll be waiting on an update!


----------



## Glowstar

Happy due date Truth :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Okay ladies im checking in tonight at 8pm to get induced.


----------



## Glowstar

:shock: OMG!!! how exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Im so excited and nervous lol


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies Im stalking again.

Would have been my due date tomorrow by Lmp 13th by Ovulation. TBH I am feeling OK at the moment think tomorrow will bring some closure. 

Good luck truth I am wishing you a speedy and as pain free as possible delivery. Cant wait to see pics. x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Debzie. 

I hope you get your bfp very soon you really deserve it.


----------



## hollyw79

Truth~ HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LUCKY YOU!!! *lots*lots*lots* of prayers and good luck! I'm sure it will all go great!!! :hugs:

Deb~ dates can definitely be hard :hugs: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and I hope that 2012 is a MUCH better year! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Truth good luck sweetie cant wait fr the news :happydance:

Huge hugs Debz :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Truth.. are you going to updating on here throughout the progress???? Or on facebook or something?


----------



## truthbtold

Im gonna update here. Im just getting to my suite. I never made a facebook announcement so other than close family no one knows im pregnant lol.


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: EXCITING!!!! I hope its only a 2 hour labor or something REALLY quick! :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

Truth, how exciting!!! Waiting for an update!! Hope u got that bag packed!! ;)


----------



## poppy666

Any news? :yipee::yipee::yipee: yes update here i not got you on fb :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

*patiently taps fingers* waiting for update :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Well I have been trying to get some sleep that was a no go mostly tossed and turned lol. Last time I was checked it was 3cm and 50% effaced so the gel didnt do too much. There going to start pitocin through an iv in an hour and half.


----------



## Glowstar

Oooooo Pitocin :wacko: hope you are feeling OK. Bet you can't wait to meet your little guy now....soooo exciting :happydance::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Im feeling ok no hard contractions yet


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh hate that stuff, hope your ok Truth :hugs: plenty of pain relieve later missy :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I will definitely be getting an epidural. Im gonna try to hold out until 6cm because last time if wore off at crowning lol. It just took them an hour to place my iv my veins are horrible. I could never be a intravenous drug user lol.


----------



## Glowstar

I was going to say if they give you Pitocin get an Epidural :winkwink:I had it wiht DD1 and it brings it on so fast your body doesn't have time to adjust :wacko:

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Pitocin should definitely get the ball rolling! :happydance: I was thinking about you in the middle of the night during a potty break :haha: I was half tempted to go turn my PC on and check on you! 

Keep us posted!!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies. Im completely bored right now lol. Dh is watching netflix and there is nothing on tv.


----------



## hollyw79

Have some sex :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Lmao im sure that would scare the nurses


----------



## Brynden

Hah!! I'm sure the pitocin will kick in quick! Good luck! Your little man is almost here! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Okay ladies had a little nap until this pitocin started kicking my butt. They havent checked my cervix yet.


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooo exciting :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

I love how often you're updating!! Can't wait to hear when your little man is born!! :)


----------



## poppy666

Wont be surprised if thats one or is her last update :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Yup, it's been awhile now! Can't wait for the news!


----------



## hollyw79

I agree... might be AFTER delivery that she updates! :happydance: 

EXCITING!


----------



## truthbtold

Im back lol they checked my cervix and guess she was digging too deep because she broke my water without trying. 4 to 5cm 70% effaced. Just requested my epi.


----------



## hollyw79

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Won't be long hopefully!!! 


TRADE YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Took serenity 45 minutes to pop out once i got to 5cm wooooooooooooop not long :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry Holly no trading lol Monday will be here before you know it.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope im that luck Poppy.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Sorry Holly no trading lol Monday will be here before you know it.

party pooper :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

I went from 7-10 in 10 minutes....you won't be long....and hour tops!!!


----------



## Brynden

Yay!!! You're almost there!!!


----------



## poppy666

Im not loggingoff now so Truth get pushing :haha: Its 20.40pm here so wanna go bed by midnight lol


----------



## Brynden

Haha!! Hope you're not up all night poppy!


----------



## truthbtold

I hope she's not either Brynden lol. Ok so they just placed this one sided epidural that seems only to be working on the right side. I just got a cather oh I hate them but I was tired of the bathroom trips from the iv. I hope it goes fast but I wont get my hopes up. My last induction stalled and I ended up going a full 24 hours. So Poppy get some sleep abd check back when Serenity wakes you up.


----------



## Brynden

Oh no!! Not good news about the epidural! Are they going to try to give you another one? Or are you just stuck with being frozen on one side??


----------



## poppy666

Hope they top the Epi up sweetie, this one's gonna come sooner i can feel it, if not im coming over there to dragthe little fella out myself :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry about the epi Truth- that happened to me with Eric- and it made the other side hurt a million times worse... like it exaggerated the pain :cry: They tried having me flip to my side but that didn't work- it had to be pulled out and re-done! 

Hope all is well Truth!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

He is here ladies. 20 mins of pushing without contractions they had to turn the pitocin off because his heart rate was dropping. 7lbs 11oz. 20 inches long 6:39pm


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> He is here ladies. 20 mins of pushing without contractions they had to turn the pitocin off because his heart rate was dropping. 7lbs 11oz. 20 inches long 6:39pm

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


YAY! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure that was scary with his heart rate... but I'm SO glad he made it safely!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Can't wait to see a picture!! 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Glowstar

truthbtold said:


> He is here ladies. 20 mins of pushing without contractions they had to turn the pitocin off because his heart rate was dropping. 7lbs 11oz. 20 inches long 6:39pm

Yay....HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE CONGRATS Truth :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations truth.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

*Congratulations Truth *​
Cant wait to meet him, well done lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies. Here is a photo of my little prince


----------



## hollyw79

OMG! Truth! He is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brynden

AHH!!! I knew I'd miss it overnight!!! HUGE CONGRATS on your little man!!! He is so adorable!!!! :D


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies. He is a little thumb sucker too so funny because we never saw it on ultrasound.


----------



## poppy666

Awwwwwwwwwww he's beautiful Truth :cloud9:


----------



## hollyw79

Looks like I'm up next! Headed to be induced now!


----------



## poppy666

When you getting induced? x


----------



## Brynden

Oh exciting Holly!! Good luck!! Keep us updated!! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Im actually at the hospital now.. pitocin started.. waiting for a visit from my OB to check me and break my water!! YYikes praying it all goes well!!!


----------



## Brynden

Yikes you two almost had your babies on the same day!! Hope all goes well for you Holly!!


----------



## poppy666

OMG woooooooooooooooot another baby on its way :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: can you try make it before midnight please? :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol this is so funny well you ask to trade places Holly so there you go. Good luck. Please update often.


----------



## hollyw79

Very true true trurgent! Hope you and baby are well!

they broke my water over an hour ago and definitely feeling contractions. Nurse just said I need 45 minute notice on epidural.. trying to decide when...I'm guessing won't be that long!


----------



## Glowstar

How exciting Holly :happydance::happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Okay Poppy wasnt kidding when she said these pelvis bone pains would not go away immediately after delivery because I think the pain is now worse then it was before.


----------



## poppy666

Strong painkillers sweetie, apart from that hows little fella doing? :hugs::hugs:

Holly must of had hers by now surely? :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly had her baby last night 7lbs 9oz. Grant Jackson. 

My little man seems to be spoiled already he fusses everytime I try to put him in his hospital cot. We are headed home today. I cant wait to see Marcels reaction to him. My oldest Dj is excited. He cant wait for me to get home.


----------



## hollyw79

thats great you get to go home truth!! how is the pelvic pain today??

yes i had the baby last night! i had a hard time updating last night,, there is a pic on one of my journal pages...


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats again Holly our labor sounds almost identical with the one sided epi and going from 5cm to 10cm fairly quick. How are you feeling today? The pelvic pain isnt any better today.


----------



## hollyw79

that suuucks!!!! :(

I;m ok.. crampy!!! lol And I wish bf was a lot easier!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Cant help you there I took the easy way out. Im a bottle feeder. I tried with Marcel and I got stressed because he wasnt getting enough milk and losing weight. This time I just didnt want to try.


----------



## poppy666

Awww just looked Holly he's gorgeous :hugs: well one you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Holly!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: can't find the pic though...what page is it on??

Truth hope you are doing OK and the pains go away soon :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

We are headed home ladies. Out into the cold winter weather


----------



## Glowstar

OMG that is adorable....what a beautiful boy Truth! loving his outfit!! good luck on the journey home xxxxx


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations Holly.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhh i want a boy they soooooooooooo beautiful :kiss:


----------



## hollyw79

Truth.. he is sooooooooooooooo cute!!! PINCH! PINCH!!

You can see my hospital pics here:


https://www.our365.com/

Go to Find a Newborn Portrait and enter my customer number which is 052901379766643 

Password is the same as customer number 052901379766643 and then Herr (first 4 of my last name!)


----------



## truthbtold

Holly his pictures came out really nice. I love his lips such a cute little pout. Have you been up moving around? How is the pain?


----------



## Brynden

Holly!! How cute! I love the pictures :)

Truth - awe your little man looks so warm and cozy!!


----------



## truthbtold

I feel like a zoombie ladies. I havent had a proper nights sleep in two days. Im formula feeding and i dont think lo took regular formula too well. He kept pooping it out. I made Dh go out and pick up soy formula like My other two boys drank and so far so good. I should have just started him on soy formula but dh kept insisting every baby is different.


----------



## poppy666

Feel for you Truth first few weeks are horrible with sleep deprivation, im still tired now lol


----------



## truthbtold

Lol atleast the pelvis bone pain isnt as bad today.


----------



## Brynden

Truth - sorry to hear your not getting much rest, but glad that the pain is getting better!! Hope your little guy does better on the soy formula!


----------



## truthbtold

He is doing much better today. That other formula was running right through him. Wasting diapers lol. Two more dayd until full term. Then the count down begins for another baby.


----------



## Glowstar

Holly it keeps saying invalid number :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i get that too :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

Not sure why its not showing.. I'll need to ask my DH! :shrug:

Truth~ that sucks about the formula! I gave Grant 1/2 an ounce of formula and it did NOT agree with him.. still bf'ing though... hoping I can continue- its NOT easy!


----------



## hollyw79

Oh- can you try viewing pics in a different browser??? Like Firefox or Chrome or something instead of internet explorer?? Might help you access pics.


----------



## Glowstar

Holly I was already using Firefox still didn't work?


----------



## Brynden

The first time I tried to view the pics, I copy pasted the number and I didn't realize but it added a space at the end of the number when I pasted it in the site. See if that's the problem! Just delete the space at the end of the number! :) That was my problem when I tried....


----------



## truthbtold

Holly are you home yet? How much sleep are you getting. 

Im currently operating off 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## hollyw79

Hmmm still not sure about the pics. Grrr. 

Truth.. 1st night was bad.. 2nd was actually ok.. a few hours.. and last night was HORRIFIC. 3 hours isn't a lot either ((SIGH))

Just posted this in my journal~ any advice from you ladies:

last night was verrrrrrry long. I had planned on having Grant slep in a bassinet next to my bed but that isnt going to work out as he wants to nurse or at least be attached to me like 90% of the time. It's hard to even pee right now honestly! BUT I looooove breast feeding him.. makes me happy! I'll be honest~ I had not expected to even be doing it.. figured I would have quit. Sad, yes. Anyway- I don't feel comfortable co-sleeping with him or laying him in my bed and I obviously can't hold him 24/7. So how do you manage initially until they sleep more steady periods?? And I can't give him a pacifier to ease the sucking need in the interim. Stupid me- last night he had a HUGE poopy blowout and he was FREAKING out bc I was bf him and had to stop - its 3am- I'm EXHAUSTED and trying to keep everyone else from waking up- Grant is beet read crying- so I thought MOMENTARILY I'd give him a paci- after 5-10 seconds spit it out and was even MADDER! So after he was cleaned up ~ I went to bf him again and he couldn't latch on properly So HE got frustrated and I was upset bc I thought I had gone and effed up bf- something I KNOW is a challenge- for the 5 minutes of peace in giving him the paci which I know is a no-no. For like the next 2 hours- he couldn't latch on right.

After a VERY restless and upsetting & frustrating few hours- I finally out the blue had some milk start leaking- not a lot mind you but SOME. I can tell he is hungry and not satisfied- all he does is open his mouth and want to eat. Milk should fully be coming in soon, right? And is it normal for it to come in little spurts right now? Bc now I feel like there isn't too much there still.

And what about the natural need to suck in between feedings??? I'm LOVING bf him- truly am- just trying to figure out how I handle taking a shower or 10 minutes to myself ya know??? And do I just co- sleep for now???


----------



## truthbtold

Im not sure what you can do because i have never breast fed. But i feel your pain. Hopefully when your milk comes in (mine isnt in either yet so maybe 5days crazy) he will get full and nurse less. As far as co sleeping i have co slept in the past just because i like it but this time im trying to get him to sleep in his pack n play bassinet and he does good during the day but at night he will only sleep on My chest. Its really stressful. Im sorry i feel like im no hel. Hopefully your milk coming in will be your solution.


----------



## Glowstar

Holly :hugs::hugs:

I used a pacifier with my BF baby and it never confused her. Sometimes it helps to try different types of teats until you find the one he is most comfortable with. Your milk will probably come in within the next 24-48 hrs so keep going it will get a bit easier. :hugs: I did eventually end up co-sleeping but it meant my ex-OH NOT sleeping in the bed. I only did it for about 3 months until she became more settled. It just meant I could feed her while dozing sleeping on my side. 
My main advice would be if you are NOT happy carrying on...don't do it. You and Grant have to be happy. There's so much pressure these days on BF it's not the be all and end all. A happy Mother and baby is :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar you arent kidding even though i told the staff i wasnt bf i swear they were putting the pressure on me. Its so annoying everyone has to make the decision thats best for them and for me its bottle feeding.


----------



## poppy666

Bottle fed all mine and didnt do them any harm, im ticklish on the booby so couldnt imagine a baby sucking on them :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Haha Poppy! Your boobs are ticklish? That's hilarious!

How are are you ladies doing? Getting enough sleep? I'm not and baby isn't even here yet - the last week, I've been ready for bed right after supper...I can barely stay awake in the evenings even if I don't do much all day! I'm waiting for that burst of energy to get some stuff done around the house before baby comes!


----------



## poppy666

I never got that burst of energy lol


----------



## Brynden

Hmm too bad... well at least I got baby's bag packed and most of mine packed now! Just gotta put the last minute stuff in my bag - hope I have enough time to do that when I go into labor!


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden~ I never did pack my bag :rofl: Had my u/s.. they said are you packed?? and I said "Uhhhh yeah????? sorrrrrta" lol 

I knew in my head what I wanted to bring and what were the MUST have's and I honestly didn't forget anything!


----------



## truthbtold

I never got a burst of energy. Happy Due Date Brynden!!!!

Holly and Poppy what color is your lo poop. Jeremiah is yellow just wondering if thats normal.


----------



## hollyw79

yellow is good!! same here :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly. I couldnt remember what color it was suppose to be lol.


----------



## poppy666

Was yellow but dark green now with the formula she's on x


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 37 weeks Brynden :thumbup:

Holly - Grant is a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## truthbtold

Duhhh im losing it. Im gonna blame it on lack of sleep. Sorry Brynden I meant happy full term not happy due date. 

okay Holly we need to see some Grant photos. How are you settling in at home? Are your feedings getting any better. 

Afm. Sleeping a little more at night. Headed to the doctor for a one week check up today. So sad that a week flew by that fast. I love newborns and I dont want this time to go by to fast.


----------



## Glowstar

I know can't believe he's a week old already! where does the time go :shrug: in a couple of weeks I'll be the only one left here :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

We'll all be here for you :hugs: I love newborns to, but once seren hit 3wks and the colic and reflux set in i hated it :growlmad: Only been over a week since colic went and im finally bonding with her.


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar we will still be here cheering you on and then sharing baby stories, pictures, and advice. 

Poppy so glad you can finally bond with Serenity. How many times do you get up at night with her?


----------



## poppy666

Her last feed is generally 11.30-12pm then she wakes between 6-7am ( odd occassion at 5am) then back to sleep again till 9.30am for playtime :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Do you think seren looks like korben now she's getting older?
 



Attached Files:







k18.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 4









71.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## truthbtold

I definitely think they look alike those pictures are so adorable...I love that naked one. 

Oh she has a good sleeping pattern. How many ounces of formula is she up too?


----------



## poppy666

Between 4-5oz, but messes a lot during the day so no routine :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol thats funny. Im glad you get to enjoy Serenity now.


----------



## Brynden

Poppy - yes they definitely look alike!

Well ladies, I've been having a crampy feeling in my back like my period is coming for a few days now..think that's a sign the end may be close? I have a doctors appointment today but I don't think it will be anything exciting... However, I'm pretty sure I can feel the baby's head through my vaginal wall...I was curious to see if I could still feel my cervix or if I could feel if I was dilated...so I checked hah...couldn't feel the opening but I'm pretty sure the baby's head is way down low cuz I could feel it through the vaginal wall I think...


----------



## truthbtold

Sounds promising Brynden keep us posted after your appointment.


----------



## poppy666

Exciting sweetie wooohoooo another baby soon :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

I sure hope he comes soon!!! He's pressing down on my bladder so badly I'm ready for him to come out!!


----------



## Brynden

Well I'm back from my appointment...found out I tested positive for GBS :( I really didn't want an IV during birth...but now they gotta give me antibiotics...


----------



## Glowstar

What's GBS???


----------



## Brynden

Group B Strep...some sort of bacteria that like 30% of women carry...It doesn't affect you but it can infect the baby during delivery so they give you antibiotics during labor to prevent it from infecting the baby


----------



## truthbtold

That sucks Brynden but its good they caught it. Did they check your cervix for progress


----------



## Brynden

Nope she said they don't check internally until the week you're due...


----------



## truthbtold

You may not make it that far lol


----------



## truthbtold

My little stinker only gained 2oz I just knew he would be 8lbs. Other than that all else was well.


----------



## Brynden

Lol I hope I don't make it that far! I'd be okay with that!!

Awe well I'm glad your little guy is doing well, I'm sure he'll start gaining weight soon enough!!


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden.. sorry about the GBS :( I know it's a pain in the butt.. but it won't be too bad hun! :hugs: 

Glowstar~ how are you holding up?

Poppy~ that's awesome that you're able to bond a little more with Serenity.. I definitely think she looks like her brother! So cute!

Truth~ I have a few photos on facebook if any of you want to add me:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1730604793


And my job called me to set up my maternity leave and it actually DEPRESSED me to even think about going back already :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

:thumbup: for weight gain Truth! 

Brynden - sorry about the GBS but at the end of the day, your and babies health is most important so I am sure you will be OK :hugs:

Holly - how depressing talking about work after only 1 week!! :nope: I've vowed to OH not to even mention it for at least 2 months! Hope Grant is settling better, are you still BF?

AFM - just plodding along. Not sleeping at all and keep having horrible rib pain on one side which is weird because it's nowhere near where baby is :wacko:
Only 5 weeks left to work :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Oh it is depressing to think about work. I know this time is going to go way to fast. Holly since you work from home will Grant stay home with you or go to daycare?

I hate that Jeremiah will go to daycare so young. Marcel stayed with family for his first year but now everyone works. The only plus is my boys will be at day care together.


----------



## hollyw79

How long after delivery do you ladies have to go back to work??

Unfortunately even though I work from home.. I signed a document saying my children wouldnt be at home. I take back to back calls so it would be impossible to do w/ Grant anyway.. its one thing for my 9yr old son to be home on a school holiday and play outside or entertain himself.. but no way with a newborn. not quite sure yet what we will be doing.


----------



## Brynden

I'm not going back to work :) I teach piano so I will take a few students back in September but they will come to me and I definitely won't teach as many as I was before! Then whenever I teach, DH will look after baby


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great Brynden. 

I just got off the phone with my job im due back April 9th.


----------



## Brynden

Truth! That's so soon!!


----------



## truthbtold

Tell me about it. :(


----------



## Glowstar

I finish work on Feb 23rd and don't go back to work until 2nd January 2013. BUT I might have to go back before then if we aren't coping financially :wacko:


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar thats great. I wish I could do that but with three kids its just not an option.


----------



## truthbtold

Talking about work is depressing. I seriously been down thinking about leaving my little guy. Look at this face how can I leave him.


----------



## hollyw79

awww sooooo cute! I know what you mean too... I've had the exact same thoughts :nope: Stupid US maternity leave :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Truth...he's gorgeous!! OK stop thinking about it now!!! or you won't enjoy your time with him :flower:

I do kind of know how you feel though because I went back to work when DD1 was 13 weeks old and it was hard. The laws have changed over here since then, hence the longer leave :winkwink:

Holly how is the BF going??


----------



## Brynden

Awe - so cute!! He would be so hard to leave!!!


----------



## hollyw79

bf is....going.. lol.

Still working hard at it.. went back to see L/C at hospital.. she said he latches on great but need to get my supply up... so I've been pumping, taking Fenugreek, and hoping it works!! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Good job Holly I hear it takes patience. Did you bf Eric?


----------



## truthbtold

Jeremiah umbilical cord stomp just fell off. Yay for his first bath today or tomorrow. It still looks a little pinky.


----------



## hollyw79

Grant's cord thing fell off yesterday:) 

never did bf my first son.. quit on the second day, lol. I wasn't prepared for hard it could be the first time around and gave it up real quick! I am more determined this time around..it doesn't come naturally for some women ie - me!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I think its great your giving it a real chance this time. It didnt come natural to me either probably why I quit the first time and havent tried since lol.


----------



## Brynden

Keep at it Holly! It will be worth it and I'm sure your supply will slowly go up once he starts eating more too!


----------



## Glowstar

I think the problem with BF can be if you haven't got a mega hungry baby they just seem to take little sips when they need it which means feeding OFTEN and doesn't really build the milk supply. Are you doing alternate sides? This was the problem with my first and I gave up after 6 weeks as she just wasn't gaining weight :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

I think A LOT of women actually struggle- go to the BF support page- HOLY COW! That actually depressed me seeing how many women struggle with it! 

My little guy falls asleep sooo easily when he BF which I think is part of the problem. We ARE doing better but at night I give him formula bc I want him to be satisfied for awhile ... he's an all-day snacker otherwise.


----------



## truthbtold

lol all day snacker.


----------



## hollyw79

How is everyone??? I'm managing.. lol.. bf is proving to be quite challenging still.. trying to take it one day at a time. 

Truth.. how long is your LO sleeping at night? and how often does he get formula?? I'm just wondering how it compares to Grant :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Usually he eats every three hours but at night he will go five hours between feeds. He is drinking 2oz of formula each feeding. 

Im struggling trying to manage a toddler and newborn. One minute Marcel is trying to be helpful and the next he is acting out. My oldest Dj is in his own world lol so he isnt a problem but Marcel is driving me crazy. 

Poppy did you experience this with Korben?


----------



## hollyw79

wow. that's awesome!!! I tell ya- its soooo tempting to want to give formula. I've had to give him one 2oz. feeding of formula at night bc he is SO hungry and wants more and I just don't have it yet.. it;s HARD! 

I know my other son isn't a toddler.. but he has moments like that lately too. It's SO difficult too trying to find time to balance out.. I for sure feel bad that I am not as available for Eric as I used to be.


----------



## poppy666

Truth korben was a nightmare at first playing up 'still is sometimes' i have to time it well to even go bathroom :haha: but yes he can be hard work especially bedtime, he's 2yrs in March so terrible 2s lol.

yes seren went longer between feeds at night around 3 weeks, she now has a 5oz around 11.30pm and wakes between 5am-7am then back to sleep till 9am.... then messes with her feeds during the day till around 6pm. So only has 2oz or 3oz till evening. Hate her not having a routine, but think its her Reflux :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Holly you have to do what you feel is best i know it has to be a hard choice since breastfeeding was your first choice. i always assumed the more they nursed the more milk you produced but thats just me guessing i have no idea how it works lol. 


Holly, I actually had to make my oldest watch justin beiber movie with me just to get some time in with him. So i know how you feel. right now im stretched thin.

poppy i dont know why I thought Korben was already two. Marcel just turned three and its not getting any better. lol..


----------



## Brynden

Hey Ladies, how are we all??

I went to the doctor yesterday - she checked and I was 1-2 cm dilated and 100% effaced! So she did a sweep of my membranes... and told us to BD last night lol... So far nothing has happened tho. Yesterday my back was very crampy and overnight too but no real contractions yet. Anyone else have this done?


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: great progress!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was 2-3cm and 50% effaced... had 2 sweeps & didn't do anything :dohh: but if your body is ready- it should jump start things! :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

Thanks Holly - the doc said if it works it usually happens within 24-48 hrs so I guess there's still time... Did you have cramps at all after yours?


----------



## hollyw79

oh yes.. AWFUL cramps AND quite a bit of blood on the 2nd sweep too.. I was whining like crazy, lol.. and I was like "WHY are you being a baby Holly over THIS-- its NOTHING compared to childbirth" :haha:


----------



## Brynden

Haha...man I thought maybe the cramps were a sign of something, but if you got them and it didn't work...I'm starting to lose hope!


----------



## hollyw79

well the sweep can only help regardless :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great progress Brynden. i hope the sweep helps....i have never had one so im no help lol. But either way it wont be long now. So get ready for those sleepless nights.


----------



## Brynden

Yea I guess it can't hurt... I have more cramps and stuff when I walk around so I'm trying to stay active...but I don't have much to do around the house! I'd go for a walk outside, but there's supposed to be freezing rain and I don't want to slip and have the baby on the sidewalk that's for sure!


----------



## poppy666

I had a sweep with korben my waters broke day after and had him 17hrs later, had a sweep with seren and waters went 4 days later then had her 55 hrs later. DTD that will get you losing your plug did me :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo exciting hope something happens soon :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Hi Ladies I am stalking for the next soy baby to arrive. Best of luck brynden. x


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Debzie!

Happy 31 weeks Glowstar.


----------



## hollyw79

truth... ready to start ttc yet? :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Sure thing Holly lol at the end of the year. Are you still game?


----------



## Brynden

Well...still no baby over here... We DTD the day I had my sweep that night and last night...Will it help if we keep doing it every night? It isn't very comfortable that's for sure, and DH says he can feel the baby's head in there...

Happy 31 weeks Glowstar!!


----------



## truthbtold

lol at feeling the babies head. I know its uncomfortable thats why i only managed to do it once.


----------



## hollyw79

Brynden...any sex is beneficial :thumbup:

Truth.. I meant right now :winkwink:


----------



## Brynden

Haha I'm hoping it helps! I'm having really sharp pains I think in my cervix - more than I've had before especially when standing up and walking around, so maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## truthbtold

Holly no way im still a train wreck. This post partum body is depressing. Im starting back in the gym next week.


----------



## poppy666

Dont they say 12wks before any exercise?


----------



## truthbtold

Not that i have heard maybe i will google it. You mean i have to keep wearing this fat suit for another 10 weeks. i wont even be able to fit my work clothes at that rate


----------



## hollyw79

my doc said no sex for 6 weeks but to resume activities when I felt up to it. I started walking 4 days ago - was def. too soon... I had only been spotting and now I'm bleeding heavier again :dohh: I have to sit on my a$$ again now to get the bleeding to calm down. everyone is different but take it super easy at first.. even if you feel up to it! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Thats what i thought my doctor said too Holly. I will try it out one day and see how i feel.


----------



## hollyw79

I contemplated jogging,,, good thing I held off seeing what walking did to me. thankfully my hoo-ha feels fine considering :haha: stupid bleeding holding me up!


----------



## poppy666

I bled for 7wks well spotting and drove me mad :nope:


----------



## Brynden

Not looking forward to that....


----------



## truthbtold

im still bleeding too it sucks last time it lasted 4 weeks. Poppy 7 weeks sucks. and your poor dh lol.


----------



## poppy666

lol only dtd once :haha: cos after 7wks off bleeding i got af week after :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

is it bright red still???

My bleeding is crazy- was period like at first- dwindled down to spotting- and NOW I'm bleeding bright red still- sometimes mini clots too. :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah mine was red, dirty brown then red again.


----------



## truthbtold

mines is the same poppy.


----------



## truthbtold

Brynden are you still pregnant? How are you?

Glowstar how are you feeling these days?


----------



## Glowstar

I'm fine thanks Truth! baby has decided to move to transverse so just hoping he mobes back to head down as he was at 28 weeks! got a scan 16th Feb so hopefully he has moved!


----------



## truthbtold

I hope he moves back Glowstar. 

I have a feeling Brynden had her baby.


----------



## Glowstar

:shock: really!!! has she updated her journal?? :brat: I hope I go early!!!! think her EDD was 9th Feb :thumbup:


----------



## Brynden

Hi ladies! Sorry for the lack of updates!! Just wanted to quickly let u know our baby boy Sylas Andrew Scott was born Saturday jan 28th at 10:30 am after my water broke at 5:00 that morning! I will update more when I'm on again :) but other than being a little jaundice we are home and healthy! 7lbs 8 oz, 20.5 inches long... Born naturally without pain meds :)


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Brynden I just knew you had your little man. I cant wait to see his pictutes.


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats Brynden!!!!!! :yipee: What an adorable name!!


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :happydance: well done sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

:happydance::happydance: woo hoo!!! congrats Brynden!!! look forward to seeing some pics :thumbup:

Me next :shock: :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 32 weeks Glowstar not long now.


----------



## truthbtold

Holly how is Bf progressing?


----------



## hollyw79

:wacko: Not as great as I would like. I'm still bf but still supplementing. I've done EVERYTHING under the sun to avoid it but it is what it is. I'm unfortunately not one of those women gushing with milk so-- I tried to do it exclusively but just can't! 

How is sleeping going?!!? 

Oh.. finally typed up my birth story in a new parenting journal if anyone wants to take a look! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/869927-thankful-mother-2-boys.html


----------



## truthbtold

Dont beat yourself up about it . I hear it can be hard but at the end of the day as long as he healthy and happy thats whats important. How much weight has he put on? Jeremiah is 8lbs 10oz. 

For the last week I have been getting about 5 straight hours of sleep between feedings. Im so glad it has gotten better. What about you?


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Truth! yay for getting 5 hours sleep at a time, that's awesome!
Holly - sorry the BF isn't going exactly as planned but hey...you have given it a good go. :thumbup::hugs:

Ended up on Antenatal ward on Tuesday as was was getting really bad pains in area where this cyst is. They monitored me for a while and baby wasn't exactly behaving...his heart rate kept dropping to 100 and then back up. In the end they let me go because he was moving alot and his heart rate always recovered quickly. It's worrying me slightly that this little guy is not going to tolerate labour very well :wacko: and looking at the trace the MW was a bit sceptical to. Got another scan in 2 weeks so we'll see what's happening then. 

Hope Brynden is doing OK :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Glowstar sounds like your going to have a busy body in there lol. I hope he does well through l&d.


----------



## hollyw79

oh wow Glowstar.. I'm sorry :hugs: I'm glad you're back home and hopefully when it is labor time... all will be ok!

Truth~ not sure how much he is now weight wise but he was 7lb9oz when born, 7lb3oz when we left, and 7lb14oz a week ago at his 2 week pediatrician appt. and wow-5 hours is awesome! do you feel like he has a bit of a routine or have you tried creating one? Grant is still all over the place sleep wise. A few times he has had 5 1/2 hour stretches.. then other nights every 3 hours, other nights a mix :shrug: I wish it was more consistent!


----------



## Brynden

Hey ladies - sorry I haven't updated! I've been spending some quality time with DH and Sylas :) DH is home from work all week so we're just enjoying our time together.

Sylas is still a little jaundice but getting better I think. He weighed 7lbs 8oz at birth and when we left the hospital was 6lbs13oz. We supplemented a little bit until my milk came in so now that he's just been on breastmilk for a day he only gained about half an ounce in the last two days. The public health nurse stopped by our place today - wasn't worried and said that now that my milk is fully in he should start gaining! She's gonna come back on Monday to weigh him again.

He's fussing now so I gotta keep this short - Glad you ladies are doing well!

Glowstar - hope your little guy is doing okay in there!! I would be worried too - I hope labor is not too hard on him!

Next time I have time, I will try to type out my birth story either here or on my journal!

Here's our little boy...
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3502.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Glowstar

He's gorgeous Brynden!!! hopefully now your milk is in he'll start gaining again :thumbup:

Look forward to hearing your birth story :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww look at the little fella :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

awwww soo cute Brynden!!!!


----------



## Brynden

Sylas is a little fussy right now but here's a few pics! I also posted the first part of my birth story on my journal
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0829.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0849.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0854.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Brynden

Ladies help! My nipples are so sore from breast feeding I feel like I should pump to give them a break... I don't know if giving a bottle will mess with his latching on to me though... And I wouldn't know how much to feed him.... Any suggestions??


----------



## Glowstar

Brynden - It's all to do with the latching on. You need to try and get as MUCH of the nipple right in his mouth otherwise he'll just be chewing on the ends and that's really sore. Don't be scared to really push it in there, you will feel the difference when he is latched on properly. Try different positions. I always found lying down on my side really good.
This part is really tough, Are you feeling the 'let down reflex' when he's latched on?

Edited to add; lovely pics! what a cutie!


----------



## hollyw79

I agree- try switching positions. Tease him a little bit to get him to open his mouth REALLY big. Do you have Lansinoh to help with the soreness? I'd recommend that after EVERY feed and before you shower. 

Grant never had an issue thankfully going back and forth between bottle and breast. But he didn't have latching issues.. so that might be different in your case. I've struggled with enough milk supply- that's been my issue. 

I definitely feel a difference when he is latched on right though like Glowstar said. 

Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## Brynden

I can definitely feel a difference when he's latched on right and I don't know that I've felt the let down reflex but I can tell when he's gulping and swallowing lots!

Yea I've been using the cream which seems to help a bit but then when I go to feed again it still really hurts....

I wanna pump and give my nipples a break but I'm scared he won't want to latch again then


----------



## hollyw79

I never feel when the milk lets down- everyone is different on that- and you may not.

You could get nipple shields I think they are called 

https://www.amazon.com/Medela-Conta...7PQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328317209&sr=8-1

They are supposed to help. 

:hugs:


----------



## Brynden

Well I got sorta upset last night so we gave pumping a shot. We've pumped and fed Sylas 4 times now and he seems more content and I'm happier. So until my nipples heal we're gonna pump! I'm just not totally sure how much to give him... I can pump somewhere between 2-3 oz with the manual pump we have now so we were giving him that overnight and have plans to research it today... Any advice?


----------



## hollyw79

Feed him as much as he wants.. you're not supposed to limit a baby.. they know when they are full. That is AWESOME you were able to get so much with a manual pump! :thumbup: Anyway.. I researched how much to give a few days ago actually and the baby is the best indicator of how much they need.. if they are rooting around.. feed him and let him stop when he's ready! 

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies sorry i have been MIA. Im learning its a challenge to be a mom of three lol. 

Brynden i love your pictures he is too adorable. 

Glow how are you feeling these days.


----------



## Glowstar

I bet it is Truth!!! glad my older two are teenagers now :winkwink:

Feeling OK-ish....but to be honest I am so not sleeping so therefore painfully tired. Feel like I shouldn't even be driving as feel fuzzy all the time :wacko: might end up finishing work a week earlier than planned :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

Oh that sucks but after a while sleeping is hard as much as you want to you just cant get comfortable. Just a few weeks left and your home free. lol well you still wont be sleeping too much.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

So I gave soy another shot this month and got this this morning at 11dpo.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 007.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5









new phone pics 009.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hollyw79

OMG! :yipee: Congrats hun!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

*AMAZING DEBZ CONGRATZ *​


----------



## Brynden

Awe congratz debz!!! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies hope you are all well.


----------



## truthbtold

Soooooooo happy for you Debz!!!!! Sending you tons a sticky vibes. Another soy baby. 

Holly are you ready yet lol. Seriously has your postpartum bleeding stopped. Mine stop for about two weeks now its back. I dont know if this is my regular cycle or not but i dont think it is because its been 6 days and tmi its very dark almost black. My 6 week check up is this week so hopefully i can get some answers.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Soooooooo happy for you Debz!!!!! Sending you tons a sticky vibes. Another soy baby.
> 
> Holly are you ready yet lol. Seriously has your postpartum bleeding stopped. Mine stop for about two weeks now its back. I dont know if this is my regular cycle or not but i dont think it is because its been 6 days and tmi its very dark almost black. My 6 week check up is this week so hopefully i can get some answers.

yesssssssssss I am ready! I haven't had any bleeding in close to 3 weeks. I'd bet it is AF for you lucky girl!!! I've done a few opk's and it's no where near positive. I know BF can delay AF and I'm not really BF very much anymore :cry: but that may delay my AF from starting sooner had I not.

Plus.. no sex what :haha: you?


----------



## truthbtold

lol the no sex part is the worse.......yes confess i never wait six weeks. Im dying over here i want my sex life back lol.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> lol the no sex part is the worse.......yes confess i never wait six weeks. Im dying over here i want my sex life back lol.

that and I want the :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

lol Holly im predicting your bfp before the end of summer.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> lol Holly im predicting your bfp before the end of summer.

Nahhhh I was thinking end of March for both of us :winkwink: 

Yield a Christmas baby :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

you going to use soy right away Truth??? I still have Femara sitting in my drawer... titally considering using it... wonder if I should wait longer post partum to do so :shrug:


----------



## debzie

Gosh ladies your keen allready wanting to ttc. I too predict some bump buddues again in the both of you.


----------



## truthbtold

Debz dont listen to Holly Im taking my first trip to las vegas in August and i plan to let loose loo drinks and shots for 5 days. I turned 30 on Valentines Day and didnt get to celebrate the way I wanted to so no babies making for me until September. Holly has to wait a few months lol. 


what is femara?


----------



## hollyw79

:saywhat: noo... you have to get preggo with me! March 26th = EDD Dec 31st :haha:

That's my goal :thumbup:

Femara is just like Clomid in how it works.. makes you produce more eggs to increase your odds !


----------



## truthbtold

Lol whats does August give you a summer/fall baby ..... I'll take one of those lol i have three winter babies my wallet needs a break. Im pretty sure Grant will keep you busy until August then we can race for the bfp. Femara sounds like twin medicine lol i better keep my distance. 

Where is Spell i want to see pictures?

Poppy how is our princess doing. I think everyone needs to update with photos.


----------



## Brynden

Hey ladies!

Love that you're all talking about ttc again. DH and I don't plan to prevent anymore so who knows when we will end up conceiving again! Right now I'm exclusively pumping...we'll see how long I can keep my supply up for - Sylas is having a growth spurt I think - he's been hungry ALL the time! But I think 3 weeks is right around when they say the first growth spurt is so that's normal! I just hope I can keep pumping enough to keep up with him!

We had newborn pics taken when he was 2 weeks old - I should be getting them within the next week so I will post them then!

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh all this talk of TTC :dohh::haha: Serenity would of knocked me off for life if she was my 1st.

All ok here Seren on Nutramigen milk from doctors due to cows milk intolerance so she seems ok, still wants loads of attention 'typical female'lol will post few pic's Thurseday as she's 16 weeks. Love to see all yours too :hugs:

On a sad note my friends Aunty lost her little girl Layla to SIDS on Saturday she was only 4mths :cry: couldnt even imagine what the parents are going through, but has made me more alert watching serenity.

Hope your all well :kiss:


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats Debz!!! :kiss::hugs::hugs:

Can't believe you lot are talking about having another one already!! :shock:....I just want this one out now :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I bet you do Glow lol its strange how you beg the baby to come out then you miss being pregnant lol.

Oh i cant wait to see your photos Poppy and Brynden. And Poppy you may as well hop back on the ttc train with the rest of us. So sad about your friend my heart goes out to her. I couldnt even imagine her pain. 

Jeremiah is now 9lbs 12oz. Drinking 3oz every 2.5 to 3 hours. He is still a pretty good boy but i have managed to spoil him so he cries when he doesnt see me and likes to be held quite a bit lol but i cant help myself i lovveee newborns. He will have pictures taken at 8 weeks. But I will post one from my mommy cam collection.


----------



## poppy666

Few of serenity we trying to teach her to walk :haha: will get some pic's on this week, want to see yours too :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







ipone 021.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3









ipone 022.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy she is too cute. Walking already ....Are you trying to prepare for the next baby lol?


----------



## poppy666

lol nooooooooooo way, my body been through the wars with 5 pregnancies :haha: but will cheer you lot on :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold




----------



## truthbtold

lol Cheer Holly on first she wants another baby now. I can wait a year.


----------



## poppy666

OMG Truth he's gorgeous, look at his eyes awwwwwwwwwww :hugs: Think boys are better looking as babies lol


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Poppy. Well girls have better clothes lol 

Im thinking my sitter might quit since Jeremiah is sooooo spoiled he likes to he held all day lol.


----------



## hollyw79

awwwwwwwww adorable!!!! I love seeing pictures!

I typed this longer post yesterday and then the website went down :growlmad:

Poppy... did you say Serenity has colic??? it's what I am dealing with right now .. soooo stressful!

and my little man~
 



Attached Files:







2.19.12.1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1









2.22.12.5.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









2.18.12.3.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## truthbtold

Oh Grant is too adorable. I love how has his hand supporting his head too cute. 

I believe Serenity did have colic. How is it going Holly? I remember Poppy wanted to pull her hair out.


----------



## hollyw79

I definitely want to pull my hair out too. It NEVER crossed my mind that I'd have a colicky baby honestly. I've cried more times than I can count due to the stress of it all. I'm just PRAYING it gets better.. they say by 3 months but could last up to 6 months :nope: I went back to work with Eric after 6 weeks.. Grant will be 6 weeks tomorrow-- there is NO WAY I could go back with Grant being like he is.. THANK GOD I am off until the end of June! I probably would have to quit my job or something! Basically- any time he is awake- he is fussing or crying.


----------



## truthbtold

Ahh that sounds ruff. I know it has to be hard for you. I hope Poppy chimes in with some advice. Is there anything they suggest to soothe him?


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Ahh that sounds ruff. I know it has to be hard for you. I hope Poppy chimes in with some advice. Is there anything they suggest to soothe him?

Margaritas for the momma :rofl: 

Honestly~ I've tried soooo many things.. nothing really works :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol there's a good option. I had two last weekend yummy. 

How much does Grant weigh now?


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Lol there's a good option. I had two last weekend yummy.
> 
> How much does Grant weigh now?

I had one tonight :rofl: 

I had actually typed about his weight in the stupid post that got deleted yesterday! Grant eats 3 oz. every 2 hours.. with the exception of at night-- I can't seem to have him go longer than that between feedings even though I try to get him to eat a little more to keep him fuller longer. I took him to the doctor almost a week ago and he was 10lbs. 8oz.. he is chunking up! :haha: 

How long is Jeremiah sleeping at night these days?? Grant isn't 100% consistent but what I have noticed is "usually" sleeps 10-2am-ish.. eats, back to sleep for 3 hours.. eats... back to sleep for 2-3 more hours. I can't complain.. thankfully he is NOT colicky in the middle of the night! PHEW!


----------



## truthbtold

Holly have you heard of Colic Calm Gripe Water. It can be given to a baby as young as two weeks old. I just asked the mommies on my facebook group for suggestion.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Holly have you heard of Colic Calm Gripe Water. It can be given to a baby as young as two weeks old. I just asked the mommies on my facebook group for suggestion.

oh yeah.. I've tried 3 different kinds of Gripe water actually.. gas drops.. swaddling, The Happiest Baby on the Block book AND white noise cd (the cd DOES help some) , massage, tried switching the formula I gave him... which that point kinda makes me upset-- I thought part of the issue was bf'ing and now that I'm really not-- looking back- it was NOT bf'ing-- it was that he was colicky :cry: ... yesterday I took him to the chiropractor .. hoping that might help.. and I also read a lot of great things about probiotics and colic. (I'm trying to read EVERYTHING) and after taking Microbiology this last semester.. I'm definitely a believer that it can ONLY help. He's been constipated some the last few days-- so the probiotics will only help with that too. Anyway, read a lot of reputable articles about it from WebMD and NY times and such-- and again- I am willing to try ANYTHING pretty much if it helps my little munchkin out. Supposedly- after being on it for a month- crying spells are reduced up to 75% which is pretty significant. 


Sooo hoping the chiro. & probiotics makes a difference! We shall see !
((SIGH))


----------



## truthbtold

Jeremiah is the same he will sleep anywhere between 3 to 5 hours between feedings. I love when its 5 hours lol.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Jeremiah is the same he will sleep anywhere between 3 to 5 hours between feedings. I love when its 5 hours lol.

5 hours is a real rarity for Grant.. 4 is his usual! I need a little birdie to whisper in his ear to sleep longer :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I hope they help too.


----------



## poppy666

Totally feel for you Holly i couldnt bond with serenity whilst she had it, its aweful and found myself arguing with my OH with the stress :cry:

Ok my advice... if you can get Dentinox over there put that in every feed if bottle feeding, if your using formula which one? I switched to Cow and Gate Comfort. If breast feeding try cut out Lactulose (sp) from your diet. Also found White Noise a miracle to stop them crying/screaming.. ie Hair dryer, Hoover/Vacum etc. Type white noise into Youtube.

This is what i saved to my laptop and played to settle serenity :haha:it worked. Turn the volumn up.

I hated 7pm bottle cos that was the feed that set her off till 11pm . Seren had colic from 3wks to 11wks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJGvq0kuV1g&feature=relmfu


----------



## debzie

Holly i feel for you Emily had terrible colic too. I used dentinox and coleif in her milk and switched to aptimil which has the probiotics in it allready. She got better from 10 weeks. I found the extractor fan in the kitchen worked along with laying her over my legs on her stomach .


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy...Serenity looks like such a big girl in her seat. So adorable. 

Debz...how are you feeling? When is your due date? When are you gonna break the news to family and friends? So excited for you.:hugs:


----------



## debzie

My edd is haloween lol. I have had to tell work I did blab to my mam I'm waiting to tell everyone else. I have an appt with my doc on the 7 th march and hopefully she will refer me for a scan. Symptom wise my boobs have grown overnight and are really painfull today. Few dizzy spells and waves of nausea but otherwise I feel normal. Had some cramping and backache which freaked me out but its passed.


----------



## poppy666

My son's girlfriend due around same time Debz lol serenity born 3rd Nov so told them not to deliver on her birthday :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Cramping is normal look back to page one most of us had cramping all or most of the first tri. I love halloween thats a great due date.


----------



## mummylove

Lucas was born 26/11/11 with first cycle of Soy Isoflavones


----------



## poppy666

Aww congratz sweetie lovely name :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats another soy baby. 

Next time I think I wont try soy. I swear it seems to say boy. Poppy you are a rare girl case.


----------



## mummylove

Thanks ladies and to u both to


----------



## poppy666

lol dont think so after 4 boys and remember we have another girl on here through soy :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

How many girls are on the big soy ttc group?

Holly how are you and Grant. I hope your still sane lol.


----------



## poppy666

lol think Holly be off the ttc if she feels like i did when seren had colic :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol she cant back out on me but maybe this will help her wait until im ready.


----------



## hollyw79

lol... I'm not dissuaded at all from TTC :haha: Grant doesn't sleep much during the day, he is keeping me busy! Better that than awake all night though! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Holly have you received Grants social security card? It didnt take this long with Marcel.


----------



## hollyw79

Oh yes... I actually got it when was 2 weeks old!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks I knew I wasnt crazy Im going to call them tomorrow to see what the hold up is.


----------



## hollyw79

I agree.. you should definitely have received it!!


----------



## truthbtold

Its been almost 7 weeks geez I hope the hospital did there part.


----------



## hollyw79

I thought it was submitted electronically now.. it should NOT take that long! They told me it would be submitted the very same day! :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Stalking


----------



## poppy666

Hotpink your welcome in anytime :hugs:


----------



## debzie

:flower:Hello Hotpink and welcome. Stalk away.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks for the welcome ladies.


----------



## truthbtold

Where the heck are all my favorite ladies......calling all mommas and expecting mommas how is everyone.


----------



## truthbtold

Awwwww Debz I just seen your siggy. Im so sorry hun. Big hugs too you.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: I'm here

Had a chemical last cycle take a cycle break then next cycle trying again.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Hotpink__mom. Are you taking soy? If so how much and which cycle days?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes I am, I took them on cd3-7 same dose as this cycle 100, 100, 150, 150, 200


----------



## truthbtold

Okay I had short cycles so I did 2 to 6. I think I might skip soy when we start ttc again. Im slightly convinced that soy sways boy and im really trying for a girl.


----------



## Glowstar

Aw Debz....I am so very sorry :nope:

I'm still hanging on Truth. Due date tomorrow...had a sweep on Friday 3cm and fully effaced but this little guy is still NOT moving :shrug:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies. Had a scan on monday that confirmed another missed miscarriage. Beanue grew to the same point as my last pregnancy.  Opted for erpc this time so I go in today. Now that this is no3 I have been referred for testing. Oh wants to wait to try but I know that will break my heart more. 
Glowie your little boy must be too cozy in there I was at the same point as you with Emily the midwife said I must have had membranes like steel to be walking around at 3 cm in slow labour. Keep us posted with every twinge. x


----------



## truthbtold

Debz is oh open to testing? It may give you the answers you need. A lady on another board had 3 losses then was referred to testing now she is second tri with twins. Sometimes these things need extra help.

Dont worry Glow your lil guy will be out beforr you know it and you will miss being pregnant. Still cant believe I miss it. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## debzie

Yeah he is he said he wants answers so hopefully we will get some. Suppose it would be worse if I did not have Emily but we know ee can do it. 

It hasnot. hit me as hard this time as I did not allow myself to get attached think I knew from the start something was wrong. Chances are the rate I'm going we will be bump buddies again when you start ttc the next one lil. X


----------



## truthbtold

Are all your loses around the same gestation? I hope you get some answers.


----------



## debzie

The last two were similar 5-6 weeks but with the previous we saw a heartbeat with this one we did not. With the twin mmcs I got to 6 weeks and 8 weeks one slowed growing then stopped then the other. So guess there are ll.when the major organs are forming.


----------



## truthbtold

How soon can you see the specialist that will do the testing?


----------



## debzie

I don't know truth. I have been referred and I know for the blood tests you have to wait 6weeks after a miscarriage. I will Chase it up if I don't hear anything within a month. Same for the embryonic testin results take up to 6 weeks to get reported on. I had. all my hormone checks done by my gp the cycle before my bfp so I know all is normal there.


----------



## poppy666

Hugs Debz :hugs::hugs::hugs:





Glowstar cant believe your sooooooooooooo close :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Thanks poppy.

had my first erpc yesterday after previous medication management and must say it was easier both physically and mentally and I am feeling ok today. 

Any news glowie


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie :hugs: I'm glad they are doing testing and hope you get the results soon. I had a D&C rather than an ERPC but think they pretty similar and I am sure your body must recover quicker than medical management so hope yours does too :hugs::hugs:

No news yet...been for another sweep today 3-4cm and fully effaced. Being induced Saturday if I don't go before then. They are going to just break my waters rather than insert pessarie as Dr said they could break them easily. Baby is just sitting right there.....stubborn little Monkey!


----------



## debzie

Thanks glowie and hurry up baby we so want to see you. X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Glowstar when is that baby boy due?


----------



## Glowstar

He was due yesterday Hotpink :flower:


----------



## Brynden

My goodness it's been awhile since I've been online!! Life sure gets busier with a baby!!

So sorry for ur loss debzie!! Glad you can get some tests done now tho...

Glowstar!! Can't wait to see ur little man! Hope that second sweep works!

I've been doing okay... Still pumping milk unfortunately... But I've cut down from 8 times a day to 5 and im still getting about 30 oz of milk... But Sylas is now drinking close to 40oz!! I keep thinking that's too much for a two month old but he just always seems to be hungry!! So I'm supplementing with formula and in the next month or two I plan to just be feeding formula. I just have to figure out how to wean from pumping first... 

I


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Glowstar maybe he don't want to be a March baby:haha: I say April 2nd he will be here


----------



## debzie

Brynden thanks and well done with the expressing. I felt like daisy the cow with Emily she was a very hungry baby and felt I spent my life pumping and feeding I gave up and switched to formula. I disorders one feed at a time then mixed mine with the formula towards. the end. Last feed og the day and during the night were the worst to feed her. Good luck. x


----------



## Brynden

Thanks debzie! Yea I figure I gave him two months of breastmilk and that's better than none... I'm mixing breastmilk with formula to ease him into formula and so far he's not minding at all... So now I'm slowly cutting down how long I pump for at each session and there's been a little drop in my milk production... I'm sad but st the same time I was very stressed trying to pump 8 times a day when I could have been spending that time with Sylas!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Ladies im just popping over from ttc, i hope you dont mind 
its just im taking soy cd 5-9 finished yesterday :happydance: & just wondering what days can i expec to ov :shrug: if you can please share with me which days you all ov ulated on soy it will be much appreciated. esp if you had long, irregular cycles or even pcos also what days to start testing for ov
thank you ladies :hugs:

Happy, Healthy 9mnths & bumps to all :flower:


----------



## debzie

SPARKLEGIRL HELLO
I ovulated cd 18 my first bfp. With soy and then cd 15 the last time. My cucles had changed due to.the mmcs so it was not much different to normal ov time gor me.


----------



## Sparklegirl

debzie said:


> SPARKLEGIRL HELLO
> I ovulated cd 18 my first bfp. With soy and then cd 15 the last time. My cucles had changed due to.the mmcs so it was not much different to normal ov time gor me.

thanks debzie, sorry for ur angels :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

CD18 first time, CD10 second but my cycles are regular 28-30 days


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: to all


----------



## Glowstar

Jacob David Eric born 31st March 2012 weighing 8lbs 1oz :cloud9::cloud9:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541187_10150701058626382_620901381_9230332_1300327769_n.jpg


----------



## Sparklegirl

Glowstar said:


> Jacob David Eric born 31st March 2012 weighing 8lbs 1oz :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541187_10150701058626382_620901381_9230332_1300327769_n.jpg

Congrats with your precious boy, he is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Glowstar what a cutie he is.


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations glowie he is adorable. so happy for you hun.


----------



## hollyw79

awwwwwwwwwww CONGRATS GLOWSTAR!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sparklegirl said:


> Ladies im just popping over from ttc, i hope you dont mind
> its just im taking soy cd 5-9 finished yesterday :happydance: & just wondering what days can i expec to ov :shrug: if you can please share with me which days you all ov ulated on soy it will be much appreciated. esp if you had long, irregular cycles or even pcos also what days to start testing for ov
> thank you ladies :hugs:
> 
> Happy, Healthy 9mnths & bumps to all :flower:

I took soy CD2-6 200mg and ovulated on CD23 :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar said:


> Jacob David Eric born 31st March 2012 weighing 8lbs 1oz :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541187_10150701058626382_620901381_9230332_1300327769_n.jpg

Awww i could eat him :hugs: congratz sweetheart about bloody time :haha: love his name to :happydance:


----------



## Brynden

Awwwe!! Congrats Glowstar!!! He is such a cutie :)


----------



## truthbtold

I see some beautiful Avi pictures. Poppy our little girl looks so adorable with her headband on. 

Congrats Glow Jacob is absolutely handsome. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. My soy baby is truly a sweetheart he gives me no problems. Its my first week back to work and I miss him so badly. At least he has his brother to keep him company at the sitter.


----------



## truthbtold

TTC_LOLLY congrats on your BFP!


----------



## poppy666

Awww Truth i bet your missing him too :hugs: want some up to date pics off you too missy :haha:


Congratz Lolly :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Would love to see some updated pics!!! Sorry you back at work Truth :wacko:

Look at Serenity in your Avatar Poppy! she looks so big!

Lolly congrats on your BFP!

Jacob is an absolute darling baby! sooooooooooo chilled out! long may it continue :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless him :cloud9: serenity was fine till 3 weeks then all hell broke loose :haha: think boys are sooooooo placid. That pic bit old will have to sort up to date same as all yours :winkwink:


----------



## truthbtold

I just tried to upload pics and the website said there to large so now Im trying to figure out how to resize them. 

Thats great Glow, Jeremiah is pretty easy going also he only cries when he is hungry. I hope he stays that way lol. 

Poppy have you changed your mind about ttc yet? 

Where is Holly? I always have to compare stats with her since our boys are only one day apart. 

Brynden, how are you?


----------



## poppy666

Truth either resize in Paint or Photobucket, they changed sizing on here i had to resize my avatar :growlmad:

As for TTC i nearly choked on my coffee :rofl: wouldnt want another girl noooooooo way :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Do you know whats the exceptable with and height? Im going to use paint.


----------



## Glowstar

poppy666 said:


> Awww bless him :cloud9: serenity was fine till 3 weeks then all hell broke loose :haha: think boys are sooooooo placid. That pic bit old will have to sort up to date same as all yours :winkwink:


Stop trying to burst my bubble :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

I found the requirements but when I put them in paint it only shows a small portion of the photo


----------



## poppy666

Glowstar said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww bless him :cloud9: serenity was fine till 3 weeks then all hell broke loose :haha: think boys are sooooooo placid. That pic bit old will have to sort up to date same as all yours :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Stop trying to burst my bubble :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


Truth think i did 160 x 120 pixels x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This thread sure did get active this morning didn't it.


----------



## truthbtold

Hotpink we do this occassionally lol. Well Im back at work so I may be more talkative during the day. 


Okay ladies Im going to be paranoid until AF shows up because the other night me and dh had one to many glasses of wine on our date night and lets just say the pull out method failed us. I think it was my first fertile day. Im sooooo stupid how did I let that happen.


----------



## poppy666

truthbtold said:


> Hotpink we do this occassionally lol. Well Im back at work so I may be more talkative during the day.
> 
> 
> Okay ladies Im going to be paranoid until AF shows up because the other night me and dh had one to many glasses of wine on our date night and lets just say the pull out method failed us. I think it was my first fertile day. Im sooooo stupid how did I let that happen.

Baby on the way :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe baby on the way


----------



## truthbtold

That would not be good right now. My childcare bill is 300 a week.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Truth no wonder why it's 300 I was going to say wow it so high, but looked at your location and yeah I can see why now.


----------



## truthbtold

125 for the baby 125 for my 3 year old and 50 is before and after care for my 10 year old. So no babies here unless someone retires lol. Well lets hope all the swimmers sink lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX the swimmer sink then


----------



## truthbtold

Yes, I would rather not have three kids born in January lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh my goodness that would be crazy


----------



## debzie

Truth so sorry that you are back to work allready. I too hope OHs sperm has forgot where to swim. 

Poppy serenity is adorable I was looking back at baby photos of emily the other day with the haze of time now on the memories (of her being a little swine at times) 

Well after much debate with OH we are going to ttc again not waiting for af. I hope I have the same luck as you glowie and get a sticky one. x

Oh and have finally got round to doing a journal. x


----------



## truthbtold

I hope you get a dose of there luck to Debz. and I hope Im not your bump buddy lol. 

Did you ever get testing done?


----------



## debzie

I have my first appt on the 29th May where I get the results of the embryo testing and see what other tests I will need. Just thought that we would ntnp in the mean time. x


----------



## poppy666

Debz im so glad your not giving up, you do deserve this so if their is a God i pray he blesses you with your long awaited Rainbow baby soon :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here's Serenity going crazy in Jumperoo today :haha:


https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/?action=view&current=IMG_0011.mp4


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie glad you not giving up. For what it's worth a lady on a PAL thread I was on had 3 recurrent miscarriages and is now 20 weeks pregnant. She did have any testing and this baby was conceived without AF after MC number 3. Who knows what the body has in store :shrug: I never ever dreamed I would fall pregnant so quickly with Jacob after such a bad MC. 
Hope you get your sticky one before your May appt :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh ladies, I got my cross hairs this morning can't wait for AF to come and go so we can start next cycle.


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck next cycle! Are you going to try soy again?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes I am truth, but it well be my last i hope.


----------



## truthbtold

Jeremiah Spam!!!!

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee450/Djmarcel0109/Baby/20120222_153624.jpg

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee450/Djmarcel0109/Baby/20120222_153522.jpg

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee450/Djmarcel0109/Baby/20120322_093254.jpg

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee450/Djmarcel0109/Baby/20120312_121930.jpg

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee450/Djmarcel0109/Baby/20120312_121743.jpg

https://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee450/Djmarcel0109/Baby/20120326_115735.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe truth adorable


----------



## poppy666

OMG He's gorgeous, curly hair awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9: bet your very proud :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Forgot to say did my link work of serenity on other page?


----------



## truthbtold

I have to view it from my phone to check, my work computer has photobucket blocked. I didnt read back last night I just popped in to post the photos.

Thank you ladies, I am a very proud momma. Just dreading the days when the girls come along and steal my boys away lol.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

4dpo for me girls


----------



## truthbtold

When are you going to start testing? So exciting and nerve reckoning.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No testing this cycle we took a break


----------



## truthbtold

Thats usually when it happens lol but I understand. The cycle I got my bfp I was sorta on a break we still dtd but I wasnt concentrating on getting that bfp. I was drinking wine everynight and the only reason I tested was because my temps were very high.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, nice thats how my first was conceived


----------



## truthbtold

I know some people are against drinking while ttc but I will tell you one thing every time I wasnt ttc and was drinking I got a bfp. When I didnt drink and ttc no such luck! 

On another note! Who has lost there baby weight? Whose thinking about losing there baby weight? Its time for the next chapter and for me thats weight loss lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BF is a very good way to lose baby weight


----------



## poppy666

I was legless when i concieved korben lol as for baby weight im so bloated all the time im going doctors friday cos ive had enough, look 6mths pregnant :cry: think im eating something in my diet thats causing it .


----------



## debzie

I need to loose some weight, it took my 2 years to loose my baby weight from emily then I put some on, I yo yo so much. Each time I get a handle on it I fall pregnant again and bam a few weeks and I have put on loads. Trying to slim down before my appt with the fs so the first thing he cannot say is try loosing weight lol. 

Good luck truth, poppy hope you find some answers too. x


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry to jump in here ladies, just looking for some advice. I had a MMC after being pg on soy. Got my BFP 5th Feb and lost the bean at 10 weeks (HB stopped at 8) I am considering Soy again after this AF (CD1 today) But worried now to be honest. I guess my questions are did anyone try Soy after a loss with success after a loss using Soy previously.... I haven't read back the history here the thread just came up in a google search so sorry if I am in the wrong place.

Dani x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Rose and welcome hunni.

I'm not sure, but I do think a few ladies in here has. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hotpink_Mom said:


> :hi: Rose and welcome hunni.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I do think a few ladies in here has.
> 
> Best of luck to you.

Hey :)

Gee ul think I'm following you haha! Nice to see w friendly face ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nau your not stalking me your just simple trying to find where you belong in BnB


----------



## Dani Rose

That's true enough. Not many ppl use or know about soy from what I've been researching. Mix of positive and negative stories out there too.

Im glad I got a bfp on it but now obviously worried after the mc... Catch 22 what to do now really x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say try it one more cycle then go to the Dr.


----------



## Dani Rose

The Drs here won't help until a year ttc with no bfp. My last 2 losses will mean I can't have ttc help at all. I was referred to the fertility specialists ttc Finlay but they were useless. I got clomid from a friend and it worked after a year ttc. This loss was soy. I do O but think I make crap eggs or something. I'm thinking 3 cycles of soy then onto clomid again maybe but I'm scared this time to take it :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: you'll get your :bfp: soon I hope like I will.


----------



## hollyw79

Dani Rose said:


> The Drs here won't help until a year ttc with no bfp. My last 2 losses will mean I can't have ttc help at all. I was referred to the fertility specialists ttc Finlay but they were useless. I got clomid from a friend and it worked after a year ttc. This loss was soy. I do O but think I make crap eggs or something. I'm thinking 3 cycles of soy then onto clomid again maybe but I'm scared this time to take it :(

Just a thought.. hope you don't mind... 

If you're concerned about egg quality~ I *highly* recommend Royal Jelly. Both my DH and I took it.. bc it helps sperm too.. but I took it a month or 2 before I got my BFP with my 3 month old son. 

Some articles:

https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/

It honestly can ONLY help when TTC. :hugs:

You only take it until you get your BFP.. you would discontinue once preggo. It does A LOT of good for your body overall and I actually plan on taking it again now that I'm not pregnant anymore. :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

btw.. this is the one I bought:

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=RJ-1034

It is effective in pill form.. but works better in raw form which is what I bought! :thumbup:


----------



## Dani Rose

Oooh thanks. Might try it :) will go read up. DD was natural conception and last years mc but I'm sure I don't make good eggs. I've auto immune issues so think there is a link somewhere


----------



## hollyw79

Dani Rose said:


> Oooh thanks. Might try it :) will go read up. DD was natural conception and last years mc but I'm sure I don't make good eggs. I've auto immune issues so think there is a link somewhere

I took it after my MC. 

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I was sat reading the link drinking my coke and eating my jelly babies, no wonder my eggs are crap! I'm a caffeine and sugar addict! Urgh


----------



## hollyw79

Dani Rose said:


> I was sat reading the link drinking my coke and eating my jelly babies, no wonder my eggs are crap! I'm a caffeine and sugar addict! Urgh

lol... I think many of us are guilty of that! I did reduce my caffeine when ttc ..but now I'm back to drinking A LOT!! :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies,

Welcome aboard Dani. so sorry for your loss. I hope Poppy chimes in here but I think on the soy ttc group there are ladies who had similiar situations. I will look for the link and maybe that can be more helpful. 

Holly where the heck have you been lol. 

Poppy its hard to imagine you still look 6 months pregnant. I hope you get some answers. 

So I went to the gym yesterday I really hate the elliptical but I did 30 minutes on there and 45 on the treadmill. Went home did some sets with my resistance bands for strength training and today I feel like I got ran over by a car. So whose posting weekly stats and photos with me :)


----------



## hollyw79

lol.. I've been around but lurking more than posting.. even now I have my hands full! It's hard to type one handed :haha: 

I'm TOTALLY on the weight loss wagon. I've lost all of my pregnancy weight but I'm still about 10-15 pounds heavier than I want to be so I'm still truckin' :rofl: I dowloaded Myfitnesspal on my cell phone and I LOVE IT!! It really keeps me honest entering everything I'm eating and exercising. exercising is hard.. Grant is a big time cap napper so I'm having to do my workout in 2 or 3 segments. Sounds like you did a kick ass workout!! That's a lot! 

Do you have a lot you want to lose Truth??

Also been busy with school stuff.. I'm starting back in May but I'm studying Algebra big time right now to try and skip one of my classes.. I only have 3 pre-req's left before I can start nursing.. if I pass this test- I'll only need to take 2.. fx'd!!!!!!!!!!!! My test is april 26th.. so I'm hoping I can study enough before then but it's hard!! 

Grant has FINALLLLLLLLLLLY started sleeping through the night too... 8 hours, then 8 hours, then 9 hours. and last night 11 hours straight :happydance: Hoping it sticks!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Holly!!!! Thats great about Grant sleeping all night..Im freaking jealous lol Im still up every 5 hours for feedings. How much is Grant eatting? Is the Colic over? 

I have fitness pal on my phone also but havent tried it out yet maybe I will. But yes I have a ton of weight to lose 25lbs. Im so mad my weight never comes off after giving birth I always have to kick start my workout. The fact that I couldnt workout during my pregnancy made me gain way too much weight. So this is week one for me currently 185 all hips and belly . I am going to post a picture when I get home. Goal weight is 160. 

Great news about school. I was good in everything in school except math once they started including the alphabet into the mix I was lost lol.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Hi Holly!!!! Thats great about Grant sleeping all night..Im freaking jealous lol Im still up every 5 hours for feedings. How much is Grant eatting? Is the Colic over?
> 
> I have fitness pal on my phone also but havent tried it out yet maybe I will. But yes I have a ton of weight to lose 25lbs. Im so mad my weight never comes off after giving birth I always have to kick start my workout. The fact that I couldnt workout during my pregnancy made me gain way too much weight. So this is week one for me currently 185 all hips and belly . I am going to post a picture when I get home. Goal weight is 160.
> 
> Great news about school. I was good in everything in school except math once they started including the alphabet into the mix I was lost lol.

the sleeping through is a new development.. hopefully your little man will start soon!!! I found using the "Miracle Blanket" to be the difference... once I started swaddling him in it.. he slept GREAT!!! 

definitely give fitnesspal a try.. Its been 3 weeks since I started using it :thumbup:

I SUCK at math too... I mean .. I can do it.. but it requires work and I hate that :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Jeremiah hates being swaddled because he likes to suck his fingers lol. We still havent moved past 4oz of formula. 

I am going to test out the fitness pal app. Back to the gym today for me.


----------



## truthbtold

Dani Rose this is the ttc soy group I am almost certain there are women here that had the same situation.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

truthbtold said:


> Dani Rose this is the ttc soy group I am almost certain there are women here that had the same situation.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

I'm also in this group


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Jeremiah hates being swaddled because he likes to suck his fingers lol. We still havent moved past 4oz of formula.
> 
> I am going to test out the fitness pal app. Back to the gym today for me.

Grant is also stuck at 4oz and has been for awhile!:shrug:


----------



## Dani Rose

I think I have been there at some point?? Rings a bell....

And I think I know poppy from a loss group I am in too :(


----------



## poppy666

Dani Rose said:


> The Drs here won't help until a year ttc with no bfp. My last 2 losses will mean I can't have ttc help at all. I was referred to the fertility specialists ttc Finlay but they were useless. I got clomid from a friend and it worked after a year ttc. This loss was soy. I do O but think I make crap eggs or something. I'm thinking 3 cycles of soy then onto clomid again maybe but I'm scared this time to take it :(

I felt the same sweetie cos my loss was with my first attempt but i went for it on my first AF admit i was so scared when i was taking the tablets that first evening, but i took them and i was blessed with Serenity :cloud9:


----------



## Dani Rose

Awww so you had soy success after soy loss? This is the hope I was needing to hear!

Well my spotting isn't AF unless it's taking an age to come on... It stopped after this am and nothing at all now... Urgh


----------



## poppy666

Yes i took soy on CD2-6 first time but MMC at 9 weeks, worst thing ive ever experienced in my life :cry: waited 7 weeks for AF i was constantly bleeding or spotting over that 7 weeks, then i decided to chart again, use Preseed and plucked up the courage to try Soy on CD3-7 same dosage as before, i got lucky and was certainly petrified of another MMC.

Oh i drank coke and coffee as normal :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

I did 5-9 120mg and the HB stopped at 8+3, seen it 3 times :( Then had the medically managed option at 10 wks 1 day, also horrific experience. My MC last year was way nicer and I regulated quickly.

This month I am so lost :(

Did you TTC previously with no luck or just try soy off the bat? Sorry If i am asking too much just say... 

I am so glad you shared a happy ending as I was properly blaming Soy for what happeend to start with. Im calmer about it now but was still scared to take it xx


----------



## poppy666

Can understand how you feel, i was blaming Soy too for my loss but knew deep down it could happen to anyone for whatever reason. Sorry for your losses :hugs: can ask anything thats what this forums here for :0).

I tried Soy because im older and wanted a healthier egg, i fell across the Soy threads by accident then researched it cos i was tempted to buy Clomid online. Dont think i had a problem ovulating, but tried charting also first time with my first attempt at Soy never expected my BFP 1st time.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeah that's what I have tried to tell myself too. My clomid was from a friend and I conceived DS with it, she got it online. I still have the site bookmarked incase. But Soy obviously worked for me. I ovulate but I don't think my eggs are the best, pretty much what the specialist told me but wouldnt help.

Thanks for all your help so far, you have def inspired me to give it another try.

The private clinic called today so I will ring them back tomo, they are doing some blood tests to check for auto immune link and my MC's, could be blood clotting or something the Dr thinks. They were referring me for testing but the wait time is months so I opted to pay to have them sooner.... TTC huh, who said it was easy! haha


----------



## poppy666

lol deffo not easy. At least if they find its a clotting reason they can put you on blood thinners straight away or Asprin. I use to have to inject Tinzaparin everyday once pregnant but that was to stop me getting another clot.

Hope you find the answers soon sweetie and yes try Soy again but wait till these blood results come back :hugs: we're around if you need us.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I've already stocked up on Aspirin, so mad I didn't take it last time, ppl told me too but I thought naaaa I'll be ok. PPl as in friends with auto immune not the dr...

I will take it as a precaution anyway now I think.

Thanks hun means a lot to talk to someone who has been through it and come out the other side. You kinda feel no hope during something like this.

Dani x


----------



## hollyw79

Dani Rose said:


> Yeh I've already stocked up on Aspirin, so mad I didn't take it last time, ppl told me too but I thought naaaa I'll be ok. PPl as in friends with auto immune not the dr...
> 
> I will take it as a precaution anyway now I think.
> 
> Thanks hun means a lot to talk to someone who has been through it and come out the other side. You kinda feel no hope during something like this.
> 
> Dani x

I will say.. just on the aspirin.. I almost lost this baby bc of baby aspirin.. I took it bc I read so many great things about it after a mc and it certainly helps MANY MANY MANY women.. so I'm not saying not to take it.. but be super careful once you actually have a bfp too. My fertility doctor was PISSED when he found out I was taking it. At my first sonogram~ I had a pool of blood in my uterus @ 5w6d and a small area of placenta separation- baby aspirin prevents clotting.. so basically had I not stopped- I would have very likely lost my baby. I am *VERY* lucky my doctor had me stop in time. Just make sure your doctor knows. people think aspirin is always a good thing and that definitely isn't true.. and I would HATE for anyone else to have to go through what I went through-- and that was right after my mc. I dealt with the placenta issues my whole pregnancy and had to be monitored more and had bleeding off and on.. It's GREAT to help get pregnant and I totally am an advocate of it up until ovulation is done.. then~ I suggest only doing it under dr.s orders. 

Baby aspirin can be harmful too- again, not for a lot of women.. but it's just something to be aware of. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Holly I had read that other places too. Well I get my blood tests tomo as the clinic just called so FX I would have results by the time I get a BFP :)

Thanks for warning me though, I appreciate it! My dr also said to wait but it's so scarey to imagine another loss... I wouldn't want that though either.

AF for sure!! heavy and sore!!

Is this CD1 as full flow or yday or day before with spotting?? So confused! But need to know for Soy ?


----------



## poppy666

I always counted AF as CD1 once i seen any bleed :shrug: others dont, but i know i was spotting the first evening i classed as CD1 before i took the Soy... x


----------



## Dani Rose

So spotting you counted as CD1? Sorry confused.

I am scared to count it too early as I have short AF usually and well I O'd super early on Soy last time, I don't want to O mid flight to Florida when I still have AF haha!

SO I am thinking count today or yesterday as CD1 and start Soy sat night, prob still have AF and BD sunday night once we there... DH will just need told!

Or start Soy sunday night and then get on it that week as much as poss.

Not taking BBT, OPKs etc just good old fashioned BDing!!!! ;)


----------



## poppy666

My AF was only 26 days after my loss sweetie and i counted my spotting as CD1, took Soy on CD3-6 and ovulated on CD10 :haha: positive opk on CD8.


----------



## poppy666

If your cycle is short why you taking on CD5-9? x


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh thats when mine was, spooky!!! Spotting CD26... I o'd 10 with last pg too!!!

Ok so if I do 5-9 that is in 2 days then get BD in as soon as hit Florida haha!!! OMG excited!!! My bfp was like 8dpo last time so I could know by like a week monday! WTF I am excited!!!

Control me! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

No no my cycle is 28-32 usually, my AF is short. usually but this month might be longer?

I do 5-9 as don't want twins and I did 5-9 with success on Clomid then Soy so think its my magic numbers?


----------



## poppy666

lol you more chance of twins on CD2-6, persona;;y id do CD3-6 thats very popular and many bfp's off it x


----------



## poppy666

Dani Rose said:


> Yeh thats when mine was, spooky!!! Spotting CD26... I o'd 10 with last pg too!!!
> 
> Ok so if I do 5-9 that is in 2 days then get BD in as soon as hit Florida haha!!! OMG excited!!! My bfp was like 8dpo last time so I could know by like a week monday! WTF I am excited!!!
> 
> Control me! :)

:rofl::rofl:

I dtd on my positive opk and ovulation day :winkwink:


----------



## Dani Rose

I did it day 5 and 8 then O'd 10... my chart says 12 but many thought 10 and I didn't temp, when scanned and all ok baby was 2 days ahead so mustve been 10.. who knows haha!!

Ok well I will do 5-9 this time then 3-6 if a next cycle.

Whats the diff with those really? Is it better 3-6 you think? I just did 5-9 as it worked and then it did again so feel scared to mix it up haha


----------



## poppy666

Maybe they took it earlier to get into system quicker :shrug: i took on CD2-6 first time on a 28-30 day cycle, then the MC messed my cycle to 26 days and i took on CD3-6... took same dosage both times 160 then 200 last two days.


----------



## hollyw79

Dani~ I always count cd1 same as Poppy-- and that's also what my fertility doctor said when I took fertility meds- the minute you see ANY blood- that's cd1 :thumbup:

Also.. since soy is used similar to Clomid.. the days you take it basically do 1 of 2 things.. if you take it cd3-7 then you are upping your odds of increasing more eggs.. if you take it cd5-9... you are more improving the quality of one egg. Of course, twins are possible with either option.. but that is how Clomid is prescribed. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

On my first two cycles taking soy I didnt count spotting as CD1 but on the cycle I got my bfp I counted spotting as cycle day 1. So I guess spotting really is day 1.


----------



## truthbtold

So it was Poppy! I knew it was someone who had a mmc with soy then bfp with soy again.


----------



## poppy666

Yep you got it right lol :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Poppy when do you see the doctor about the bloating?


----------



## poppy666

Tomorrow afternoon, going to ask him about my spotting too... had the Depo injection 14 weeks ago n im spotting every day since i had it
.


----------



## truthbtold

You think the depo could be causing the bloating too.


----------



## poppy666

no had bloating for years, my doctor years ago said it was IBS but im thinking im eating something regular that causing it.


----------



## truthbtold

What is IBS?


----------



## Dani Rose

Irritable bowel, Ive got it too.

Its been ok since last year though *touch wood* mine flares and goes away, had it for a year solid after DS was awful x


----------



## Dani Rose

Girls thanks for advice here. I'm off to Florida this weekend so won't be around for 2 wks. Will hopefully bring home a surprise ;) 

Thanks again. Dani x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Rose you have fun and be safe


----------



## Dani Rose

Checking in from Florida :)

I took the soy cd5-9 as af had gone. 

Had spotting days 8,9&10 though. Like tiny amounts in my cm.

Think I missed O too as had all signs and a pos opk really early but no bd. Just have to wait and see I suppose
Spotting mean anything bad?? Urgh x


----------



## debzie

Dani I spotted until cd 11 one cycle on soy so dont worry about it.


----------



## Dani Rose

Do you think it means I haven't Od yet or would affect getting a bfp? Did it just happen the once? Worried to take it next month now x


----------



## debzie

If you look at my ticker jusly 28th cycle that was my first af following mmc and taking soy. I was spotting intill cd 9. I ovulated I think on cd 18. I would keep track of fertile cm and when it comes to an end take that as you have ovd hun.


----------



## poppy666

I spotted for days on my first cycle of soy so wouldnt worry sweetie.


----------



## Dani Rose

Well no idea what happened but if I O'd on cd8 AF is late and BFN, so think I didn't O, had a pos opk Mon pm this week but no EWCM, watery kind this week mixed with creamy.

We had stopped DTD as so far on in my cycle. Oh man I hate TTC! lol

Will know soon one way or the other I suppose!


----------



## truthbtold

So my new bfp. Has me really missing the old group. I read back through most of these post and we had a good time growing our bumps together. Well I hope everyone and your families are all doing great. I will be online a lot more now so stop by and say hi sometimes. 

Ps. Bryden congrats momma.


----------



## debzie

Hi truth. I had my rainbow after three losses Isla Jessica she will be one on the 8 th feb. It's only two weeks or so since I suffered another loss a surprise bfp. Or we could have been bump buddies again. Hope you are well.


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats on your rainbow baby she is too aborable in your photo. So sorry for you loss. I hope you get another surprise bfp again soon. Hopefully you and Holly can be my bump buddies real soon xoxo


----------



## debzie

Doubt it Hun going to get the coil fitted tomorrow. No plans to ttc for a few more years xx shame I know. X


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs: If all goes well this is my last.


----------



## PineappleRock

anyone still around? I had my rainbow baby in 2012 :)


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: YES!! I am! :)


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies. Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm here! I had my soy iso baby in November 2012 :D she's 2 on the 27th, can't believe it. My fertility was amazing after I finished bf'ing, but unfortunately I had 2 mc's right after each other at the beginning of this year but am expecting my rainbow in January <3


----------



## hollyw79

Awwww.. Congratulations!!!


----------

